# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Age of Worms - The Hall of Harsh Reflections

## DarkOne7141981

When done with their business in Fork and as confident as they can be that Filge will keep to his word, the party sets out for the Free City of Greyhawk, each a bit more somber and aware of the heavy burden they bear. Failure to stop the Age of Worms will have consequences...

As they get closer and closer to the Free City, traffic on the roads increase and soon they see the two great edifices that bear the name "Greyhawk" - the first is the great, walled city. A shining gem in the crown of cultured civilization where paupers become princes and all can prosper, the city of Greyhawk is the greatest free city in the Flanaess and a bastion against tyranny and villainy. The enormous city walls dominate the immediate view, though many spires and towers can be seen reaching for the heavens beyond the city gates.

The other three buildings are less obviously majestic, but full of their own mysteries and legends - the ruins of Castle Greyhawk, abandoned over two hundred years ago by the mad wizard Zagig (now the insane demi-god Zagyg). Rumors have it that within its tri-towered depths lie magic artifacts of unknowable power and purpose, though few survive such expeditions to tell about it. It was in dungeons of these towers that Zagig used his "God Trap" in a bizarre series of experiments that led to his eventual ascent to deity-status. Now, the tunnels beneath the three towers remain some of the most dangerous in the world, with countless adventurers entering them and never being heard from again...


The party's business does not lie in that fabled dungeon, however, so they pass it by and continue towards the city proper. Before entering the city, however, you must get through one of the gates. The line into the nearest gate takes about two hours of waiting before you are seen. Once they recognize that four of you have been to Greyhawk before they perform a basic search, just enough to be good enough, and wave you through. Though not evil, it is well known by residents of the city that the guards are often lazy and looking for bribes, but they are generally smart enough to avoid getting caught asking. 

Inside the gate the streets of the Free City are cobbled with well-worn stones and scored by deep wagon ruts. Throngs of people of all races, some bearing exotic raiment, crowd the streets. The creak of wagons and neighing of horses is interrupted by the call of merchants hawking their wares and the shouts of customers haggling over prices. The air hangs heavy with the smells of civilization - the stench of sweat and refust mixed with the aroma of freshly baked bread and fire-roasted meats.

*The Free City of Greyhawk is iconic and full of enough adventures for an entire campaign there. I am collecting maps and such to share, but they will be going in the OoC thread, not here. I am going to assume that you all are rather focused and head directly for...somewhere? You have the following options that make sense to me:

You head towards the home of Eligos, one of the many sages in town and an apprentice of Tenser the Archmage.You go to the Temple of Heironeous to report to the church about the Age of Worms and Filge.You go to the University to try and find someone there willing to help Filge recover from his current state.
If you have other ideas, let me know. In you post, please look into your choices and provide me with clear direction. Enough of the PCs have been here before that the directions you have from Allustan will get you to Eligos without too much trouble, if that's what you want to do first.*

----------


## Gwynfrid

As soon as the group is through the gates, Marzena smiles as her nostrils fill with the unmistakable smell of home - the city of her birth, the illustrious, always exciting metropolis, where so many of her memories were formed. She turns to her companions.

"My friends, I know we are here pursuing a quest, and that's no joke. But... The road has been long, and I am famished. And as I mentioned, my family lives right here in the Free City. I haven't seen them for a year. I'll be happy to introduce you, and to invite y'all for dinner!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick's characteristically dour expression is downright caustic as the party approaches the "Free City."  He waits patiently in the line, his demeanor unfazed by the utterly predictable delay.  As the guards perform a cursory imitation of their duty, he frowns severely.  When prompted he only grunts "Frederick Armstrong.  Paladin of Heironeous."  His heavy glare all but dares them to cross a line.  When the guards remain perfunctorily honest, and send the party through the gate, he smirks for the first time in days.  "Rubbish.  Only place that smells _worse_ than Diamond Lake." he mutters to the interior of the heavy stone walls.

Inside the city in earnest, Frederick's displeasure is only made more apparent by Marzena's obvious excitement.  Her animated features prompt curiosity from the Half Orc, and he nods slowly as she voices her own motivations. Surprising himself as much as anyone else, Frederick shrugs.  "I wouldn't begrudge you the visit, and wouldn't want to pursue our errands without you."  He turns to Lydia, his expression respectful and probing.  "Everyone has to eat, eh?"

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia nods in response to Frederick's question. "They do, but the Temple has quite an excellent cooking staff and I'm sure they're up to the task of..." she begins, but the look on Marzena's face causes her to relent. "Oh, very well. Another few hours won't do any harm. Lead the way, soldier." As the group traipses through the streets she is lost in thought, familiar enough with the sights, sounds, and smells of the Free City to find them unremarkable. She is thinking out loud about their next moves: "Once we make our report the paragons may need some time to decide the best course of action. In the meantime we can search out this Eligos that Allustan spoke of. And perhaps the Doctor wants to confer with some of his colleagues at the University about his findings on the Kyuss worms..."

----------


## JWallyR

After the monotony of the last leg of the trip and the sheer _tedium_ of the wait at the city gates, Jan darts as fast as her tiny legs will take her into the Free City. She seems simultaneously drawn to and repulsed by the gamut of sounds, smells, and sights that assault her senses, and the country-born gnome clearly wants to see it _all_.




> "My friends, I know we are here pursuing a quest, and that's no joke. But... The road has been long, and I am famished. And as I mentioned, my family lives right here in the Free City. I haven't seen them for a year. I'll be happy to introduce you, and to invite y'all for dinner!"


In her daze, the gnome _almost_ fails to detect her companion's speech, but turning from her (somewhat awkward) stare at the flamboyant garb of a passing dandy, the gnome grins broadly at Marzena. "Well, I wouldn't say 'no' to a nice sit-down meal, not after the days of trudging through the countryside! The world won't end _quite_ that quick, will it?" With a twinkle in her eye, the gnome looks to the Heironeans, and seeing their approval only widens her smile!

"I can't wait to meet them! And they'll want to hear everything that happened! Well..." she trails off slightly, "maybe not _everything._ We can leave out the messier bits. Can't have them worrying about you, even in as good a company as us!" The gnome giggles noisily to herself, before her attention finds itself caught up in yet another of the endless passing fascinations of the busy city streets.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick glances at his spiked mail, for the first time a bit self-conscious at Jan's praise.  "Heh.  They're gonna _love_ us," he barks, laughing.

----------


## Albinobrow

Ollofire is happy to return to the place where he completed his studies and see his professors once again. But with the mention of a homecooked meal at Marzena's parents residence, the weariness of the last few days travel and events since his drunken rant at the Hoffman farmstead takes hold and he can't help but get a little misty eyed. He follows the group as they make their way, being certain not to lose sight of Jan or the taller members of their party in the crowds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Come on, Sir Frederick, Lydia, don't make such faces! I promise they won't eat you." Marzena sends a wink in Jan's direction. Ignoring any further comment, she animatedly leads the group towards the city's merchant quarter. On the way, she stops by a couple of food shops ("Won't be long!"), happily saluting the owners, as well as a great many patrons - it seems like she knows half the locals in this area of the city. She comes out, carrying a big, expensive cured ham and a sizeable flask of wine. "It wouldn't do to drop in for dinner unannounced, with a large company, and not bring anything, would it?" she says with a bright smile.

She brings her friends to a large, comfortable house, not the most impressive in the quarter, but pleasant and nicely furnished. The group's arrival surprises and delights the family: Her mother Arcena, her father Temerius, and sisters, two of which are still living in the home, and three others who are promptly send for and show up, husbands and young kids in tow, at various moments of the evening. Marzena's parents welcome her and her friends with open arms. Not having seen each other for a long time, they have a lot of stories to share. It turns out that during her travels, Marzena has found the time to find, buy or make little gifts for every adult, child, and servant in the house and extended family. The dinner is joyous, messy, full of questions, good food, jokes, hugs, interruptions of all kinds, and lasts late into the night.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The unexpected family gathering is a happy one indeed, inspiring a myriad of emotions from both Marzena's family and her new colleagues. It's clear that most of Marzena's family expected her to retire from the army to a quieter life, but they are proud of her service and glad to welcome her companions into the extended family. As for the adventurers, they find the joy of family brings up memories of their own families and all of the mixed feeling such a reunion does. Frederick remembers his family, some of whom lay buried in Diamond Lake, their bodies recovered by his own efforts. Olofire wonders what his relatives would think of his discoveries and the changes they inspire in him. Jan's memories of family are generally happy, though the many things she has seen make her wonder how Grossetgrottel is doing and if they are staying safe from the threats of Kyuss worms. Lydia finds herself distracted a bit but also inspired - families like this are who she defends. 

As the night winds down and the families with younger children excuse themselves Marzena's mother brings out her own set of harrow cards and gestures for Marzena to do the same. They take some time, letting the cards fall and the magic of fate flow through them both. "*You face dangers...brave allies help...seek knowledge - it will guide you...guard your mind...do not trust your eyes...shifting faces...worms...Kyuss...*" The stream of dark portents flows from both women as their voices speak in unison, though clarity continues to elude them both. When done Marzena's mother explains that in most ways her daughter has surpassed her in skill and power with the harrow cards. She's proud of Marzena and glad she is home.

"But you're not safe, not for a long time still. You mentioned going to see Eligos for help...I think that is wise, he's well respected. Near his home is an inn, the 'Crooked House.' You cannot miss it - there's not a square angle in the place. I think you should stay there while in Greyhawk. We don't have the rooms for all of you and the inn is nearer to the places you will go.

Your father and I love you - keep making us proud."

After saying their goodbyes, the party makes their way down the streets of Greyhawk towards the Crooked House. They find the larger streets well lit and still somewhat busy, despite the late hour. Side streets grow dark, but it seems the Free City only rests, not sleeps. Following Marzena's mother's directions they find the Crooked House easily enough in the Foreign Quarter. It's a larger building in a neighborhood called the "Midnight's Muddle" and just off tilt. All the walls are at odd angles and none of the windows or doors are quite square. Despite its unusual construction it appears to be in good repair, freshly painted and clean. 

*Spoiler: Image (Map) of the Crooked House*
Show



*Spoiler: Knowledge (Engineering) DC 10*
Show

It appears that at some point in the last decade the building's foundation began to fail. Rather than abandoning it, work was done to take advantage of the situation and create an unusual and charming inn. Nothing looks unsafe, but you doubt there are any level floors in the place.

Walking inside the party finds a lively taproom full of locals and guests alike, Decorated with humerous trophies - primarily owlbear heads - the tables have uneven legs so that the table tops are level. The staircase leading upstairs looks treacherous, and there is a pair of musicians playing a lively jig on a small stage in one corner. "*Greetings! Newcomers, eh? Can I get you something to drink or a room?*" calls a high-pitched male voice from behind the bar. Looking over the party sees a smiling male gnome with a rag in one hand and a clean, glass mug in the other. "I'm Tarquin," he introduces himself as they approach. "This here's the 'Crooked House,' my pride and joy. You all look tired...my rooms are all singles, we have ones for both the big folk and little...though few are as tall as you, Sir Knight," he says, gesturing to Frederick with an impressed expression. "Six silver nobles per night, breakfast is included. I guarantee the rooms are clean, and we can arrange for stables for any mounts you may have for the same price..."

----------


## JWallyR

Jan quite thoroughly enjoys the evening with Marzena's family, joking with the adults, entertaining the children with her talent for illusion, and generally giving free reign to her outgoing and gregarious personality. After enjoying more of the ham (and wine) than one might expect, given her stature, the gnome finally lapses into comparative quietude to watch the battle-mage and her mother with focus and delight as they consult the cards for insight into the future. The gnome seems wholly out of her depth in either following the process or in interpreting the results, but she seems not to mind, in her state of mild inebriation.

After bidding the family a farewell every bit as fond as though they had been lifelong friends, Jan saunters out into the evening, yawning as they seek out shelter for the night at the Crooked House.




> "*Greetings! Newcomers, eh? Can I get you something to drink or a room?*" calls a high-pitched male voice from behind the bar. Looking over the party sees a smiling male gnome with a rag in one hand and a clean, glass mug in the other. "I'm Tarquin," he introduces himself as they approach. "This here's the 'Crooked House,' my pride and joy. You all look tired...my rooms are all singles, we have ones for both the big folk and little...though few are as tall as you, Sir Knight," he says, gesturing to Frederick with an impressed expression. "Six silver nobles per night, breakfast is included. I guarantee the rooms are clean, and we can arrange for stables for any mounts you may have for the same price..."


Jan grins broadly at the fellow gnome. "*I, for one, 've had plenty to drink!*" she chortles, "But a room our size'd fit the bill for me!" Navigating the crowded taproom surprisingly well, the sorceress approaches the bar, scrambling up onto a seat to address the owner. "What a delightful place you have, here! Why, with all these off-kilter angles, might there even be secret doors, or passages? Hidden chambers with delights, or even _horrors_ untold?" Jan grins excitedly at the fellow gnome, displaying her twinkling eyes and dimpled cheeks to devastating effect!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy check to improve attitude: [roll]1d20+12 *19*, rolled OOC

----------


## Gwynfrid

Her elation still high after happily reconnecting with family and finding them all in good health and cheer, Marzena smiles brightly at Tarquin's welcome. "Greetings indeed! It looks like we're going to be nice and warm in your place. Say, it's quite a feat that you've done. I wager the house was falling down and you managed to salvage it, must have been quite the job! It gives it a rather quirky character, doesn't it?"

----------


## Farmerbink

At Marzena's house, Frederick is demonstrably out of sorts.  He's polite, courteous, and laughs easily around the children, but a quiet sadness rests around his eyes while most enjoy themselves.  It's not hard to guess why, and he puts a good face on it, but there is a longing in the broad-shouldered warrior that he fears will never be met.

During the harrowing, he waits in vain alongside the others for _some_ clear portent of what's to come.  The ultimate lack finds him scowling irritably, but he doesn't take it out on the women.  He knows even less of the fates they dare to tempt.

He leads Leeroy through the free city, his mood somehow both lighter and sourer after the meal, and ducks under the lintel into the off-balance room beyond.  Almost immediately he stumbles slightly, unprepared as he is for a floor that isn't, well flat.  "Aye, if you're able, I'll take it," Frederick grumbles, removing his gauntlets in preparation for removing the rest of his armor.  "I've a horse to stable as well.  The roan gelding" he adds simply.  The hulking paladin counts out a dozen nobles and lays them gently on the counter.  

Turning back to his friends, he murmurs, "Don't be up too late.  We've got work to do tomorrow."  He nods his good night, and turns back to Tarquin.  "Which room, if you please?  I'd like an early start to my night."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Tarquin serves the party drinks if requested, sends a runner to help stable Leroy, and then sees to everyone's rooms. In keeping with the building's unique style, the rooms are askew and seem completely devoid of right angles, but they are comfortably furnished with everything a weary traveler could need. Frederick's bed is large enough for him, in spite of the gnome's self-deprecating statement, and after about an hour everyone is enjoying the peace and quiet of a good night's sleep in a safe place.

The morning dawns and polite knocks wake each of the PCs to breakfast and the option to renew their room rentals. The party agrees to stay at the Crooked House until their business in Greyhawk is done - breakfast is delicious and the setting pleasantly quaint - and they discuss their plans for the day.

*Please decide how you want to proceed - are you going to see Eligos first? His home is about a ten minute walk from the Crooked House. The Cathedral of Heironeous and the University of Greyhawk are both in a different part of town, about thirty minutes walks, respectively. Alternatively, you could go about shopping if desired.

This can be a time when the PCs split to different tasks, if desired. Violence in Greyhawk is only about as frequent as one would expect in a large city, and experienced heroes of your level are not in particularly great danger from being mugged or anything. Let me know how you wish to proceed.

I do recommend everyone be there for the meeting with Eligos - it will make the story a bit less fragmented later.*

----------


## JWallyR

Jan stretches, her strangely elongated arms making the gesture somewhere between comedic and terrifying, as she trots down into the common room, selecting a large table to accommodate her expected companions, and waving cheerily at the barkeep. "Let's see if the cooking is as impressive as the other accommodations!" she calls softly over the still mostly-quiet room.

As the others make their way into the room, the gnome seems completely preoccupied, sampling the various meats, baked goods, and miscellanea that are arrayed before her. It seems that she has ordered at _least_ one of everything on the menu, with nearly every dish showing evidence of multiple gnome-sized bites having been removed. Of course, the tastiest treats have been devoured entirely, but she beckons welcomingly at the items that remain, encouraging her friends to sample as their hearts (or stomachs) lead them.

After a distinctly _un-_ladylike belch, Jan sighs happily, carefully scooting her tall chair (to boost her gnome height to the human-sized table) back from the table, and turning to address the others assembled. "Well," she begins, "I suppose you religious sorts are going to want to talk to the highers-up, no? And then maybe we talk to the wizard guy?"

----------


## MuffinMan

Having finished her own breakfast, Lydia's attention turns to preparing her gear and securing numerous small compartments in her backpack. "Yes, of course - I must make my report to the Cathedral at once. It would be helpful if you all were to accompany me - you have additional firsthand experience with these worms, not to mention training in science and prophecy," she nods to Olofire and Marzena. "But if you have other business to attend in the city, I will not insist. We should meet back here for lunch, though, and then go speak to this 'Eligos' all together. Wizards are crafty and love to speak in riddles instead of giving straight answers - we'll have a better chance of learning what we seek if he can see that we are serious."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick rumbles down the stairs in a fashion typically reserved for bovines and delicate dishware.  His language isn't _vulgar,_ but it's decidedly impolite.  "Blasted landing isn't even flat!" he barks, struggling to keep his footing on the irregularly-spaced stairs.  

Finally, he stumbles to a seat, and begins an effort to regain _some_ composure.  "Might be for the best," he grunts.  "Otherwise, these accommodations would risk making me soft."  Somehow, you're not quite sure if he's praising the innkeeper or lambasting him, but the reality is surely one or the other.  ...maybe.

Still, the broad-shouldered paladin partakes of much of Jan's leftovers, surprised to find a few savory crumpets among them.  "You _chose_ to not eat this?!" he demands of the little sorceress, eyes twinkling with fondness.  "Surely, someone has replaced my Jan with a poor fake!"  Mockingly aghast, he none the less devours the meaty pastries with gusto.  No one is more surprised than he when the Gnome's appetite outlasts his own.  Almost embarrassed, he climbs the stairs to retrieve his gear while Jan begins to pick at what must be her tenth plate.

He stumbles back into the room in time to hear most of Lydia's response, and isn't quite so dimwitted as to doubt the question.  "Indeed, we've already waited too long.  A life without family and friends is perhaps not worth saving, but still, it is our duty to bring these omens, however ill."  He meets Lydia's gaze deliberately.  "I would much prefer we stay together.  The Free City is a big place."  Having reached the table, he lowers his voice.  "_Things_ happen here."

----------


## Gwynfrid

At breakfast, Marzena marvels and delights at Jan's antics, and happily partakes in anything the enthusiastic gnome suggests she should try, until her appetite finally gives up. "I don't know how you do that. I have to say, all of these taste great, but one more morsel and I'll explode", she chuckles. 

Their meal finished, she listens to Lydia as the Hieronean priest gets down to business. "Right. Better all be there to tell them the story right." She heartily thanks the innkeeper for a great night and a delicious meal on her way out.

She leads the group through the maze of streets in the great city. She's at home here, and without even thinking about it, she takes a slight detour here or there to let the company enjoy a few of the most impressive sights Greyhawk has to offer. At one point, though, she slows down, and falls in step with Frederick, for a private conversation.

"I'm sorry, you know. I mean, I'm sorry that our evening last night was such a reminder of your loss. It's just... unfair." She doesn't meet the paladin's eyes, but there is no mistaking the sadness in her voice.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick tromps through the Free City with his helmet tucked under and arm like a rhino in the savannah- there's no doubt about the nature of things, but he won't make it easy for any would-be packs of hyenas.  At Marzena's approach, Frederick nods subtly- not wanting to be overbearing but recognizing her intent.  When she speaks he blinks in surprise.  For several seconds after, he remains silent (other than the clattering of plate and weaponry).  "It is," he finally grumbles.  "It's unfair, as are a great many things."

He looks down at the woman with all the expression of some of the more capable geological formations.  When he speaks, there is a strength only barely tinged with deep, righteous anger.  "This is my lot; to stand in the gap.  Understand, Marzena, though I may wish things were different- even envy you in a way, I have accepted who I am and what I have been called to do.  As much as I can, I make damned sure that your parents  and sisters can have nights like that without an empty seat at the table."  By this point, he's almost openly sneering.  "And to send to hell anyone and anything that intends otherwise."  As suddenly as it came, the fierce, fiery tenor dies away, leaving a man that looks nothing so much as tired.

"Perhaps someday the gods will see fit to grant me a wife, a home, a hearth that smells of food and drink instead of cauterized wounds."  He smiles, a little sadly, a little fiercely..  "But if I stop now, _nobody_ will have it."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map of Greyhawk for the Players*
Show



The party entered Greyhawk through the Druid's Gate and visited Marzena's family in the Artisan Quarter last night. They passed the outskirts of the Low Market and arrived at the Crooked House without seeing much of the city, yet.

After the party ends their meal, much to the relief of the Crooked House's kitchen staff, they step out onto the street and head back into the center of the city. In the daylight the city has come alive with merchants of all kinds, travelers, and more, and the heroes head directly towards one of the busiest intersections in Greyhawk - the Low Market. On this bright morning it is as active as many town's most festive holy days, though most of the PCs recognize this as a normal business day. Skirting the edge of the busy market they pass the Burrow Heights on their left and several of them note that Jan might find that neighborhood quite comfortable - it is home to a large community of underground-dwelling dwarves, gnomes, and halflings that enjoy the coziness of a proper burrow.

As the party approaches the Garden Gate (which leads into the more affluent and open Garden District) they pass the sprawling grounds of "Clerkburg" on their right. This part of the city is where the famous Greyhawk City Arena and various schools and universities reside. Olofire notes that there isn't exactly a single "Greyhawk University" technically, but that the various colleges all sort of congregate together as if they developed that way organically over time. There are administrative offices in the "Grey College" that are shared by many of the schools and most students live in joint dormitories near the city walls, but not all of the seats of learning work together in this way. In that direction also lies the temple of Boccob, the Uncaring god of magic and knowledge. In general, the name "Clerkburg" accurately describes most everything that takes place there.

Passing through a gate set in the heavy stone walls of the city, the party enters the Garden District where they find a very different scene from the crowded streets and close buildings of the southern half of the city. This area is full of open, well-manicured gardens and lawns surrounding majestic palaces, temples, and a few mansions. In the distance they see the Grand Citadel, the ruling seat of the government of the Free City, but first they pass through a much less frenetic market than before - the "High Market." As they pass through they see that the merchants there are more subdued in tone and selling merchandise of significantly higher quality than seen in the Low Market. Turning right past the enormous Grand Theater - the site of many great performances of drama and music - the party sees the High Quarter on their left as they head towards the Sanctum of Heironeous. After passing two more temples on their right, they finally reach the seat of the Church of the Shining One in Greyhawk.

Looking less like a temple and more like a small fort, the Sanctum sits on a rise with a a spiraling road leading up the steep slopes to a well-guarded gate. Frederick and Lydia usher their companions inside, where they find the oval temple opens into a large, open sanctuary. Unlike many temples to Heironeous, this one has the training grounds for war on the _outside_ of the walls, relying on the heavy defenses of the Free City for its first line of defense. Once inside they are greeted by several pages, one of whom scurries off to find a priest for the two holy warriors.

It comes as a bit of a surprise to both the Heironeans when the page guides back not just a priest, but the high priest - Jaikor Demien. The old man is thinner and less heavy-set than he once was, but both of them know he was first a soldier in the Free City's army as a youth, rising up in ranks to that of a Battalion Commander, before he entered the clergy. Though old, he carries himself with the steely presence of a man used to leading men and women in battle against evil. His sky-blue eyes seem to see right into the soul of those around him, and the many scars on his face speak of the countless battles he has fought and won. 

This is not a man one trifles with lightly...

*Spoiler: Jaikor Demien*
Show

----------


## JWallyR

After giving the remnants of her hearty breakfast scattered across the table one final, wistful glance, Jan allows herself to be helped down to the floor of the inn, and she trots along at Marzena's side, excitedly reacting to the sights and sounds of the city. Easily the battle-mage's most enthusiastic listener, the gnome darts toward the landmarks that punctuate the company's walk through the Free City, scrambling gracelessly up onto carts, fences, and whatever else she can to break through the visual impediment presented by the largely human-sized foot traffic to ogle and gawk at monuments, oddities, and all other manner of sights to be seen.

As closely as she was following Marzena's guidance and comments, the gnome couldn't help but notice when the battle-mage began to grow quiet, and turned her steps to bring her closer to Frederick. Noticing the change in her companion's demeanor, Jan affects an air of nonchalance, giving the pair some space, but furtively inching close enough to listen to their conversation. A world-weary sadness begins to creep into her eyes as Frederick shares his innermost thoughts and motives, but the fierce determination of her oldest and dearest companion provokes a very different reaction in the tiny gnome. With brows furrowed in fierce determination of her own, she begins to stride through the streets with purpose, drawn up to every inch of her (still diminutive) height.

Giving away any hope of subtlety, she turns to Frederick, catching the half-orc's eyes to give him a jaw-clenched nod, her sparkling eyes speaking her pride in the paladin more than worlds would ever have captured. As the party marches forward, it seems that the crowds are parting before _her_ at the head of their procession, the imposing presence of the robed gnome sorceress somehow cutting soundlessly through the bustle of the streets.



As they make their way into the temple proper, Jan turns from her curious examination of the martial exercises being performed by the novice Heironeans to look at the temple itself. "Not the most interesting place, architecturally speaking," she blurts out idly. "But I suppose that stands to reason, with the whole 'soldier' thing that you folk do. Can't sacrifice function for form, can we..." the gnome trails off as her Heironean companions stiffen, the body language unmistakably suggesting that something unexpected has happened.

Turning with a practiced, placid smile on her lips (to mask both her curiosity and perhaps a hint of suspicion), she prepares to greet the new arrival, but something in the man's piercing, steely gaze sets even the precocious Jan aback. With an uncertain sideways (and upward) glance at her companions, the gnome reaches a decision; standing confidently and with a guarded, but friendly expression, she simply curtseys at the Heironean high priest, before rising once again and watching him intently.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia leads the party with quick, sure strides through the bustle of the city, not pausing to gawk at the wonders she has groan accustomed to. She does note Frederick's discomfort with the bareness hint of a smirk. "Come on, Sir Frederick - we don't want any _things_ to happen to you!" As they draw nearer to the Sanctum her mood lightens and she seems as relaxed as anyone in the party has ever seen her, almost bordering on _happy_ - she is going home. She walks through the familiar doors and effortlessly gestures for a pair of acolytes to announce their presence. She lets out a contented sigh as she takes in the familiar sights and sounds of the temple.




> It comes as a bit of a surprise to both the Heironeans when the page guides back not just a priest, but the high priest - Jaikor Demien. The old man is thinner and less heavy-set than he once was, but both of them know he was first a soldier in the Free City's army as a youth, rising up in ranks to that of a Battalion Commander, before he entered the clergy. Though old, he carries himself with the steely presence of a man used to leading men and women in battle against evil. His sky-blue eyes seem to see right into the soul of those around him, and the many scars on his face speak of the countless battles he has fought and won.





> "But I suppose that stands to reason, with the whole 'soldier' thing that you folk do. Can't sacrifice function for form, can we..." the gnome trails off as her Heironean companions stiffen, the body language unmistakably suggesting that something unexpected has happened.
> 
> Turning with a practiced, placid smile on her lips (to mask both her curiosity and perhaps a hint of suspicion), she prepares to greet the new arrival, but something in the man's piercing, steely gaze sets even the precocious Jan aback. With an uncertain sideways (and upward) glance at her companions, the gnome reaches a decision; standing confidently and with a guarded, but friendly expression, she simply curtseys at the Heironean high priest, before rising once again and watching him intently.


"C-Commander Demien! Sir!" Lydia hurriedly snaps to attention, planting her spear at exactly the regulation angle while giving the traditional Heironean salute, marred only slightly by its hastiness. "I didn't realize that - no, I'm glad you are here! I have just returned from Diamond Lake with Sir Frederick Strongarm, paladin of the Faith, and his companions." She gazes intently at the others, nonverbally urging them to show the proper respect. All trace of her earlier relaxation is gone. "I am ready to give my report on the worm prophecy! Sir!" She waits stiffly as her mind begins to race. _The High Priest! I should have polished my armor before this! What if he doesn't believe me? By the Archpaladin, why is it Demien?!_

----------


## Farmerbink

On the way to the sanctum, Frederick immediately notes Jan's unquenchable curiosity.  When the party approaches the low market, he reaches down and scoops up the sorceress, planting her firmly on one shoulder (with the spike as an awkward but capable handhold).  On the other side of the frantic square, he points out the burrows before returning her to the ground and offering his attention to Marzena.  




> "Not the most interesting place, architecturally speaking,"


Frederick snorts, even as Lydia requests an audience.  He takes a relaxed posture, looking about the training grounds with an unreadable expression.  Neither pleased nor upset, he simply watches, waiting for the priest to arrive.

As soon as Damien strides into sight, Frederick's eyes widen and he drops to a knee, giving a similar salute to Lydia's- but distinct as their roles demand.  He waits in that position until the high priest indicates that he should rise, at which point he returns to a parade rest- just a hair more formally stanced.

His head inclined only slightly, Frederick grunts out a response after Lydia's statement.  "I am here to offer whatever assistance and evidence I can, honored high priest."

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Fittle fiercely..  "But if I stop now, _nobody_ will have it."


"Right you are. That's why I shall stand with you. Until this ends, one way or another. So at least someone in this world can still have a chance at a peaceful life."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marzena chuckles at Jan's remarks on the architecture of the Temple. She doesn't bother explaining, sure as she is that the gnome doesn't speak out of ignorance, but just for an honest opinion. _Just like when I got in trouble with the Night Commander. But she's just with us pals, more lucky than I was._ The memory brings an amused smile to her face.

Her humor vanishes in the presence of Demien. _OK, here comes the big honcho. No kidding._ She hesitates. Army salute, or the Hieronean one? _Meh. I'm just a civilian now. And not a church member in good standing._ She settles for a polite bow instead, and waits for others to speak.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The High Priest returns the proffered salutes with a casual preciseness that suggests he does it dozens of times every day. He smirks a bit at Jan's commentary before it is cut short by Lydia and Frederick. Taking a deep breath he looks at the assembled party and speaks in a voice deep and calm, though not particularly loud. It sounds as if he could be heard by an entire army if he tried, but is deliberately controlling his volume. "*Well met, Children of the Shining One and allies. May this Sanctum keep you safe from harm while you are here,*" he intones, subtle emphasis on the words "Sanctum" and "safe" as he looks at Jan with unspoken intensity. To Lydia he says, "*Priestess, take a deep breath - there is no need to stutter or rush such an important report, nor need to announce it publicly. Let us go to my office. We can speak there in privacy.*"

He turns to the acolyte and says, "*Send for the other elder priests - I wish them to hear Priestess Lydia's report.*" Then as the page runs off on his errand Jaikor Demien leads the party towards the side of the Sanctum and a large double door. The two armored Heironeans on either side of the doors open them in silent unison as the high priest approaches, allowing the party to enter a sitting room large enough for three times their number. "*Please, have a seat,*" instructs Demien as he gestures to a crystal pitcher of clear water and glasses. "*If you are thirsty there is water here. When the other priests arrive I will hear your reports. In the meantime, let us speak of other things. Sir Frederick, you look well - better equipped and with a stronger presence than when you left. Tell me, how have you put forward the purposes of your chit? Have you helped others to look past your heritage to see the chivalric nobility of which we are all capable? And who are these, your companions? Are any of you in need of blessings or healing? Which deities do you honor?*" he asks, starting his questions with Frederick but gazing over all of the assembled heroes as he continues to speak.

There won't be time for extended story-telling. Everyone has an opportunity to say something, but unless your PC approaches this with a "less is more" sort of mindset, your responses will be cut off - not rudely, but still cut off. Both Lydia and Frederick will automatically know this. A DC 10 Sense Motive check will ensure others know it even if they aren't inclined to be brief in the first place.

In no more than five minutes the other four elder priests will arrive and I will continue the scene.

----------


## Albinobrow

Like Frederick, Dr. Olofire is quiet at Marzena's parents house. He enjoys the change of scenery and lighthearted company as well as trying their home cooking. It is such a different dynamic from the night at Filge's homestead, that he isn't entirely sure how to react for fear of another outburst. At the crooked house, he too turns in early and continues his studies for about an hour before passing out on the halfling sized bed. 

In the morning, he joins the others and is surprised at his mood and appetite, both better than in days passed. He speaks politely and with a smile towards the others, thankful for Jan's antics. 

He makes sure to point out the University, but agrees to join everyone at the Heironian church to make an official report. He doesn't make eye contact with the high priest however. His piercing blue eyes were too much for Olofire to try to return a gaze let alone talk. Instead, he chooses to wait in turn for the other priests to arrive and avoid having to repeat his thoughts to every one present.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick follows as instructed, and takes a seat- making no effort to actually get comfortable.  Back strait and head held high, he nods in acknowledgement of Demien's praise.  "Well and not so well," he admits, without embellishment.  "I daresay most of the region around Diamond Lake at least recognizes the distinction between inner and outer virtues."  In turn, he introduces Jan, Olofire, and Marzena- though the last with room for the possibility that he already knows the military woman.  His head falls, as it always does when he considers Lyr and Arkiana.  "In truth, there are others who should be meeting you as well.  A few companions I would call friends have already fallen in service to the report to come.  It has been a... difficult season."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Upon being introduced, Marzena bows again. "Thank you, Sir Frederick. Yes, Marzena is my name, I am a native of this city. My family honors the Great Guildmaster. Former student of Tenser's school, battlemage in the Army. Then, I joined Sir Frederick and his companions in their quest. It was the right thing to do."  Marzena begins to explain what happened to her in Blackwall Keep, but soon enough, the high priest moves the conversation to more urgent matters.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sense Motive (1d20+1)[*5*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia waits patiently while the others make their introductions. Sensing Olofire's hesitation, she clears her throat and makes an introduction on his behalf. "And this is Doctor Olofire Lightouch, a surgeon of some renown and a graduate of the alchemical arts here in Greyhawk. He has been conducting research on the nature of the worms and I believe his insights will be quite interesting to the elders." She pauses for a moment, reflecting that none has addressed Demien's question about deities. "Truth be told they're not the most _pious_ lot," she spreads her hands, "but they have proven to be quite capable, and have shown their valor in battle. In deed if not in word, I believe they have some affinity for the Valorous Knight, himself."

----------


## JWallyR

Jan giggles quietly as she helps herself to a glass of water. "'Pious'... nope, I don't think I've ever been accused of that. But one could do worse! Certainly if Freddy and Lydia here are in good company- not to mention your own hospitality-" she smiles winsomely at their host, "then I'd have to say the Valorous Knight is well-recommended by those of his devotees I know!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy to improve attitude?? (1d20+12)[*29*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

High Priest Demien listens to everyone speak without interruption, nodding and listening with interest and smiling back at Jan's impudent joviality. At Lydia's explanation and Frederick's description of deceased companions his expression grows sympathetic and he says, "*The bonds of friendship, forged in adversity, are powerful. I am sorry for the loss of those heroes who have died beside you and hope that their sacrifices inspire some faith in all of you. I remember those days, long ago, and am glad to see a young generation prepared to stand in the gap against the evils of this world.*"

As he speaks there is a confident knock on the set of double doors before they are opened and the four remaining Heironean elders enter. All four stand tall, still fit and strong in spite of their ages. The three men and one woman enter with the fist-against-chest salute and make their way to open seats, turning to look at the assembled adventurers. Frederick and Lydia recognize three of them - Lord Vanderbilt the Shining Blade, War-Priest Priscilla Holly, and Sir Artur Jakartai, the head of the White Paladins of Heironeous. 

*Spoiler: Frederick*
Show

Sir Jakartai was never exactly a mentor, but as leader of ecclesiastical White Paladins he interviewed and taught all of the paladins of Heironeous who come through Greyhawk in one way or another. While not a racist, he has no love for orcs as a result of many years of waging war against worshippers of Gruumsh One-Eye. He always treated Frederick fairly, but never made it a point to get to know him well.

Lord Venderbilt is recognized as a talented swordsman, devoted to Heironeous, but a little odd. His unusual talent with lightning is well known and his order is respected. At the same time, the Shining Blades of Heironeous are not well understood by the rest of the church and often looked as as eclectic believers who focus a bit more than they should on Heironeous' holy symbol and what it may or may not represent.

*Spoiler: Lydia*
Show

War-Priest Holly has always been an advocate of Lydia's, though she clearly believes that young clerics need to stand on their own feet first. She has been friendly, supportive in word, and utterly ruthless in her assignments for Lydia in the past. So far Lydia has lived up to the older woman's expectations, though War-Priest Holly was not in Greyhawk when Lydia was assigned to find Frederick and return with evidence of the rumored Age of Worms. It is difficult to know how the woman will react to Lydia's report.

"*Ah yes, everyone is here. Acolytes - ensure we are not disturbed!*" calls the High Priest as the doors to his sitting room close. Then he turns to introduce everyone, finally ending with the unfamiliar cleric, Father Gilbert of the Chalice. "*And these fine young people have returned from Diamond Lake. Father Valkus Dun serves at the garrison there. Sir Frederick Strongarm has been adventuring out of the little town and we sent Priestess Constantine there to find him and collect a report on his actions.

Now, we are all settled - what do you have to report?*" High Priest Demien asks, sitting in his own chair and looking at the party intently.

----------


## MuffinMan

> *Now, we are all settled - what do you have to report?*" High Priest Demien asks, sitting in his own chair and looking at the party intently.


"Sir!" Lydia nods smartly, then her posture relaxes somewhat as she begins to tell her tale. "As you are aware, some weeks ago I was dispatched to the mining village of Diamond Lake in order to investigate reports of heightened undead activity in the area. Some among us thought this activity could be evidence of a particularly fanciful doomsday theory - the so-called _Age of Worms_ -  which preaches a coming onslaught of un-killable worms in company with an enormous army of then undead. Others among us were... skeptical." She pauses a beat, glancing at the faces of the assembled elders and remembering some of the heated exchanges over whether this mission was worth pursuing at all. Standing in front of them again, she can still remember the sting of shame and outrage over being assigned to such a backwater errand... Involuntarily her eyes dart towards War-Priest Priscilla, wanting to see how her sometimes-mentor and would-be-idol is reacting so far.

She clears her throat and continues. "Sir Frederick was known to be operating in the region already, so my first step was to make contact with him. I learned that he and his companions have encountered these _worms_ before as well as a special kind of undead that they attract, and in the days since joining him I have witnessed more of them myself. Battled them, in fact. They are... formidable" Her hand clenches in a fist as she remembers her uncharacteristic flight away from enemies at Filge's farm, and the supernatural terror that struck her to her very core. Inwardly she hopes she can leave _that_ part out of the report...

Her voice hardens and she slowly makes eye contact with each of the elders as she continues. "Honored Paragons, I admit I was skeptical myself when I began this mission. But now I will say it plainly - I believe the threat is real. These worms, and the undead they imbue, are unlike anything I've seen before. Their rise is too sudden and their activity too furtive to be explained away by mere coincidence. _Something_ unnatural is happening, and it bodes ill for the realm if the Valorous Host does not act. We don't fully understand the natural of the undead or the scope of the threat yet but there is a name associated all of this - 'Kyuss'. We believe it refers to some ancient power or powers, long dormant, that are now trying to reassert their influence in the realm of man. Why it is happening now, I cannot say."

She turns to indicate her companions and takes a small step backwards. "From here my allies will be better able to explain certain of the details. Battle-mage Marzena here, formerly of the garrison at Blackwall Keep, was a pupil of the wizard Allustan - she possesses a minor talent for prophecy and has better insight into the nature of this 'Kyuss' than I. Doctor Olofire may be the world's foremost expert on the physiology of these worms - already he has been able to devise alchemical compounds uniquely suited to disrupting them. You know Sir Frederick, of course - he has faced the worst of these abominations head-on in battle and can speak of their strength and capabilities. And Miss Janstina is, well... Jan."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick spends most of Lydia's report with a relatively benign scowl.  He is more than respectful and wise enough to wait until it seems she's done speaking before adding any comments of his own.

Finally, when Jan is mentioned in less-than stellar terms, the broad-shouldered paladin openly snorts.  "Apologies, honored elders.  Lydia is... uh, new to our little party.  Jan has proven her mettle and ability many times already.  I would never have been survived some of the things we've faced without her timely and clever aid.  As they say, 'it takes all types'."  

He breathes in and out slowly before adding his own thoughts.  "It seems the free city has been blessedly left off the front lines so far.  While there were some issues in Diamond Lake, many of the small hamlets we traveled through on the way here were left much worse off.  Many farmsteads have been ruined entirely by the endless swarms of worms hiding in and defiling the soil beneath their very feet.  Countless streams and lakes are full of dead or poisonous fish."  

He glances at Marzena briefly before deciding to comment on Blackwall Keep.  "As you may know, the garrison at Blackwall was likewise impacted, and from both sides.  A nearby tribe of lizard folk had been infiltrated by a young black dragon seeking to subjugate them to her will with the use of these hideous worms.  They besieged the keep for some time, stealing away several soldiers in their unlikely and ill-advised offensive.  Further, the tribe lost most of, if not an entire generation of young to the pervasive influence of this worm-minded dragon.  Even worse, when we returned to the keep with the rescued soldiers- of whom Marzena was one- we found one of these 'Kyuss' spawns in the basement.  A single spawn had claimed two trained soldiers in as many days and turned them into more of its kind.  It was... for us, a difficult fight.  Had we not arrived when we did, the entire keep would certainly now be manned exclusively by the undead."  He scowls deeply at the thought, giving Marzena an opportunity to confirm his claims.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+7)[*8*] since this is essentially a grand request for aid

----------


## Gwynfrid

_You're better on the field of battle than the salon, my friend._ Marzena sighs inwardly. She knows she lacks the talent to make up for Frederick's clumsiness - _apologizing for Lydia's introduction, what were you thinking!_ - but she isn't about to let that stop her from telling the unvarnished truth.

"Thank you, Reverend Constantine. Sir Frederick." She bows. Her piercing gaze surveys the elders and the High Priest. She doesn't know any of them, but she knows the type. People of power and influence. Hieroneans are known for their honor, their soldier's mindset, and their readiness to go on crusades to crush evil, but there's always the chance that age and the burden of bureaucracy could dampen the most energetic spirit. _We need these guys' help._ 

"Revered elders, my lord High Priest,"  she begins, "I won't mince words. I have found that old prophecy, the Age of Worms, in the Harrow cards. Now you may think that's a child's game, and sometime it is. But not when the reading is backed by direct experience. The prophecy is ancient, but it's about to come to pass, soon. The cards are but the most modest portent of the peril. 

Here's what we know, because we have seen it with our own eyes.

The spawn, they look just like zombies, but with worms coming out of their bodies, especially the eye sockets. Not a pretty sight. But they're not zombies, they're much stronger, and they have intelligence. We heard them speak, calling out to Kyuss by name. They're obsessed with making others like them out of the living. I'll never forget when we found those three in Blackwall's basement. "*more soldiers...spread the worms...come meet Kyuss...*", that's what they were saying. And in the fight, they were able to think tactically." She lets that sink in. 

"They are a lot harder to kill than normal zombies. Their wounds self-repair, fast. The exude fear, an irresistible terror, and I can tell you without shame, Sir Frederick is the only one among us who's been able to resist the urge to flee in a panic when we see one. And the worst, is the worms. They crawl on one's skin, dig, and burrow into the flesh. They reach the brain quickly, and once that happens, well... We haven't seen anyone being transformed into a spawn, but we have seen the result, an entire family, turned into undead monsters and ready to spread their curse further. Oh, and the spawn can throw their worms at some distance, too.

Then there's the weird situations with worms, seemingly normal ones, that we found on our way from Diamond Lake. As Sir Frederick explained: abandoned farmstead, worm-infested ponds, fields full with many times more of them than normal... Dead birds... And then, the most creepy of it all, we heard in Ery Crossings. The children. At play, just like normal children. But the song they sing, that's not normal!

*The worms crawl in, the worms crawl out,
The worms play knucklebones on your snout.

They eat up your eyes, they eat up your nose,
They eat up the jelly between your toes.*

They couldnt explain where they heard that, but I'm pretty darn sure no child ever invented those rhymes. When I heard that, that's when I was sure the cards weren't kidding. Here's what's burned in my mind, words I keep hearing over and over:

*Through them all the worm that walks dreams, waiting the day its heralds rouse it to feed on all that is...*"

She falls silent, and looks at the assembled priests in the eyes, one by one, looking for signs of understanding.

----------


## JWallyR

> "And Miss Janstina is, well... Jan."


For a heartbeat, Jan gawks, open-mouthed, at the Heironean battle-priestess... and then very nearly falls out of her chair, with loud guffaws of deep (for the tiny sorceress), throaty laughter. After several seconds of the laughter, in comparative incongruity with the solemnity of the Heironean leadership (not to mention the party's errand), the gnome recovers herself, chuckling weakly beneath her breath. "_And all this time, I thought you had no sense of humor..._" she murmurs to herself, wiping away the tears that had gathered at the corners of her wide-set eyes.




> "Apologies, honored elders.  Lydia is... uh, new to our little party.  Jan has proven her mettle and ability many times already.  I would never have been survived some of the things we've faced without her timely and clever aid.  As they say, 'it takes all types'."


Jan smiles in faux embarrassment before beaming broadly at Frederick's praise. "Well, I know a few tricks that've come in handy now and then," she volunteers, in a dismissive tone, before trailing off to allow the others to continue their remarks.

It is a much more serious tone with which Jan next speaks. "It's... it's bad. The... the _rot_ that these worms fester in seems to be a lot broader than one would think. There's little pockets, sure, but, but, the _fish_ that are being caught already half-dead and worm-ridden, they crawl right out of the _ground_ if it rained overnight, and it's _all over the place._ It's more like a _plague_ than an attack, but it's a plague with _intelligence._

We ran into... an old 'friend'," the gnome's choice of words is clearly diplomatic, "on the road who is also something of an alchemist, and... a wizard. Specializing in, erm, somewhat darker pursuits than I imagine your church strictly sanctions. Anyway," she exhales, shaking her head at the moral complexities of the situation, "my point is, he's been watching, and observing, and it's as though whatever dark force animates these worms is _guiding_ these "spawn" to make little, hidden nests of themselves. In forgotten cellars, little-traveled family properties on the outskirts of villages, things like that. Basically just enough to be _present_, but not enough to cause trouble- or stir up _notice._" she looks at the Heironean dignitaries with a raised eyebrow for emphasis.

"Whatever- or _whoever_- is behind these worms is making a big play- and playing for _keeps._ It might already _be_ too late... but if it's _not_, we still don't have a _moment_ to lose getting ahead of whatever it's trying to do. Which, honestly, sounds like "worms eating through all that used to live"." The sudden matter-of-factness as the gnome's speech lapses seems to hint that even as she lays out the threat, a true grasp of its enormity continues to elude her.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy to ask for aid, I guess: (1d20+12)[*32*]

----------


## Albinobrow

> Lydia waits patiently while the others make their introductions. Sensing Olofire's hesitation, she clears her throat and makes an introduction on his behalf. "And this is Doctor Olofire Lightouch, a surgeon of some renown and a graduate of the alchemical arts here in Greyhawk. He has been conducting research on the nature of the worms and I believe his insights will be quite interesting to the elders." She pauses for a moment, reflecting that none has addressed Demien's question about deities. "Truth be told they're not the most _pious_ lot," she spreads her hands, "but they have proven to be quite capable, and have shown their valor in battle. In deed if not in word, I believe they have some affinity for the Valorous Knight, himself."


Olofire mimics Marzena's bow towards the elders, not wishing to offend. Still he looks around the great halls trying to avoid eye contact as much as possible, uncomfortable at being in a place of reverence. 





> "Revered elders, my lord High Priest,"  she begins, "I won't mince words. I have found that old prophecy, the Age of Worms, in the Harrow cards. Now you may think that's a child's game, and sometime it is. But not when the reading is backed by direct experience. The prophecy is ancient, but it's about to come to pass, soon. The cards are but the most modest portent of the peril. 
> 
> Here's what we know, because we have seen it with our own eyes.
> 
> The spawn, they look just like zombies, but with worms coming out of their bodies, especially the eye sockets. Not a pretty sight. But they're not zombies, they're much stronger, and they have intelligence. We heard them speak, calling out to Kyuss by name. They're obsessed with making others like them out of the living. I'll never forget when we found those three in Blackwall's basement. "*more soldiers...spread the worms...come meet Kyuss...*", that's what they were saying. And in the fight, they were able to think tactically." She lets that sink in. 
> 
> "They are a lot harder to kill than normal zombies. Their wounds self-repair, fast. The exude fear, an irresistible terror, and I can tell you without shame, Sir Frederick is the only one among us who's been able to resist the urge to flee in a panic when we see one. And the worst, is the worms. They crawl on one's skin, dig, and burrow into the flesh. They reach the brain quickly, and once that happens, well... We haven't seen anyone being transformed into a spawn, but we have seen the result, an entire family, turned into undead monsters and ready to spread their curse further. Oh, and the spawn can throw their worms at some distance, too.


Thank you Marzena, that is a very accurate account of what I have observed as well. However I would like to add on, that while we have not witnessed someone being transformed into these _spawn_, we did witness the beginning of a transformation. While inspecting the tribe of lizardfolk where the black dragon had spread it's and Kyuss' influence, another friend from the University was infected by these worms after the lizardfolk chief breathed a stream of worms onto him. The transformation is excruciating as worms burrow and move towards the brain. Were it not for the lizardfolk shaman's assistance removing the disease, he would have become one of these spawn as well. In fact, I wonder if the disease could be removed from one of these spawn. That wouldn't be able to bring them back from death, but perhaps it could remove the threat of the worms. Frederick, we should experiment with this the next time we encounter them. He immediately pulls out some paper to take notes on this new thought preferring to keep his gaze down, but still listening into the conversation.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The elders of the Church of the Shining One listen quietly, their expressions carefully controlled as they look at each speaker in turn. When Jan bursts into laughter there is a moment of apparent confusion, as the five church leaders look to each other for some indication of what was so funny, but they return their attention without breaking their strict military bearing when Jan begins to speak in earnest. 

As Dr. Lightouch finishes speaking the five elders take a moment, each making eye contact with the others solemnly. After several moments the fifth elder, whom none of the party know, speaks up. "*I have some questions, but first I feel I should introduce myself. I am Head Inquisitor Wulfgar Ulric. I do not know any of you, but your story speaks well of your heroics and pure motives. You have done well so far, though I am concerned that you may have been deceived.

You see, the so-called 'Age of Worms' is not a new apocalyptic prophesy. The writings predicting it have been around for hundreds of years and spawned several cults and movements within the evil faiths of our world. Have any of you heard of the 'Ebon Triad?'*" asks the silver-haired, stone-faced inquisitor. As he sees several of you nod in confirmation he continues. "*The devotees of this insane sect believe they can, through mortal power, force three powerful deities into an amalgamation that would herald in the Age of Worms. However devout their beliefs may be, such ideas are not just heretical, they are blatantly impossible. There have been rumors of divine aspects of the Ebon Triad forming, but such aspects lack the spark of true divinity, dangerous though they may be. I see from some of your expressions that you have some experience, perhaps with a cell of this mad cult.

Well, it is exactly this sort of madness that undermines the validity of the prophecies about the Age of Worms. In the past, when portents of the end of the world arise they have proven false. The signs were there, they were even recognized as such by well intended heroes such as yourselves, but they were not actually heralding any such dark times.*" Head Inquisitor Ulric takes a deep breath before looking at you all with a piercing gaze that leaves no doubt that he could divine the truth from you by force if needed. "*So, I ask you the following questions: 

One - Have you evidence - concrete, tangible evidence - beyond your honest testimonies that the Age of Worms is coming?
Two - Beyond undead whispers, children's songs, and occult Harrow readings, where have you heard of the accursed name of 'Kyuss?'
...and Three - Who was this 'friend' that knows so much about the Spawn of Kyuss? Is this person trustworthy, in spite of their dark pursuits? Were they a necromancer, and if so, where are they now?*"

The man asks this last bit with an even tone that suggests he doesn't feel the need to raise his voice to make an unspoken threat clear - your answer to his last question _matters_...

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia inclines her head respectfully at Ulric's introduction, but her expression quickly turns to a grimace as the questioning leads back to Filge.




> "*So, I ask you the following questions: 
> 
> One - Have you evidence - concrete, tangible evidence - beyond your honest testimonies that the Age of Worms is coming?
> Two - Beyond undead whispers, children's songs, and occult Harrow readings, where have you heard of the accursed name of 'Kyuss?'
> ...and Three - Who was this 'friend' that knows so much about the Spawn of Kyuss? Is this person trustworthy, in spite of their dark pursuits? Were they a necromancer, and if so, where are they now?*"


"The evidence is what you have just heard, honored inquisitor," she begins. "The pieces are small in isolation, yes: crops failing, undead rising, the worms in the middle of it all. But they add up to something greater, consistent with the prochecy. What other proof could there be? I can't promise that _this particular_ prophecy is in fact occurring but _something_ is - the undead threat is real, and I believe the church needs to act decisively to crush it before it spreads further! As for the name 'Kyuss', I don't know..." she glances down a moment, ashamed at her knowledge being inequate.

Her face bares an unmistakable scowl when it rises again. "The man's name is Filge Hoffman. He's a scoundrel and a coward and he is _not_ to be trusted!" she exclaims indignantly. Her face involuntarily turns towards Frederick for a moment. " But, in his own twisted way, I think he truly believes that he is acting selflessly to thwart the threat of Kyuss. He practices the dark arts of necromancy, yes-" she looks up quickly to catch the faces of the elders and hurries to explain herself "-but I did not converse with him out of desire, only necessity! There was an innocent there when we encountered him, a child, who would have been harmed in an outright confrontation. And he _has_ provided helpful intelligence..." She sighs, clearly still struggling internally with the necessary compromise. "Besides this, he bears a supernatural _affliction_ - his human body is gone, replaced by a mass of writhing, twisting worms. He doesn't know why or how... I told him that the church would be his best chance at a cure if he would forsake the dark arts, repent, and throw himself at the mercy of the Archpaladin." She swallows and meets Ulric's unsettling gaze, and knows that she has to finish speaking the truth. "He waits for a message from us a few days from here, near the village of Fork." She finishes and holds her head up stiffly, inwardly bracing for a rebuke but prepared to face it bravely.

----------


## Albinobrow

> "The evidence is what you have just heard, honored inquisitor," she begins. "The pieces are small in isolation, yes: crops failing, undead rising, the worms in the middle of it all. But they add up to something greater, consistent with the prochecy. What other proof could there be? I can't promise that _this particular_ prophecy is in fact occurring but _something_ is - the undead threat is real, and I believe the church needs to act decisively to crush it before it spreads further! As for the name 'Kyuss', I don't know..." she glances down a moment, ashamed at her knowledge being inequate.


"If you require physical evidence, then take a look at these." The little doctor reaches into his pack producing the flask of worms extracted from the potions. "These worms were hidden within potions _gifted_ to the lizardfolk from the black dragon mentioned before. Had someone imbibed the magical properties, they would have gained the benefit of the potion, yes. But they also would have been infected by the worm and been turned into a Spawn of Kyuss. He holds the flask up turning it around so that the worms are plainly visible. But he does not hand it over. Once he believes that each has had a good look at the flask of worms. he returns it to his pack on his back. 




> Her face bares an unmistakable scowl when it rises again. "The man's name is Filge Hoffman. He's a scoundrel and a coward and he is _not_ to be trusted!" she exclaims indignantly. Her face involuntarily turns towards Frederick for a moment. " But, in his own twisted way, I think he truly believes that he is acting selflessly to thwart the threat of Kyuss. He practices the dark arts of necromancy, yes-" she looks up quickly to catch the faces of the elders and hurries to explain herself "-but I did not converse with him out of desire, only necessity! There was an innocent there when we encountered him, a child, who would have been harmed in an outright confrontation. And he _has_ provided helpful intelligence..." She sighs, clearly still struggling internally with the necessary compromise. "Besides this, he bears a supernatural _affliction_ - his human body is gone, replaced by a mass of writhing, twisting worms. He doesn't know why or how... I told him that the church would be his best chance at a cure if he would forsake the dark arts, repent, and throw himself at the mercy of the Archpaladin." She swallows and meets Ulric's unsettling gaze, and knows that she has to finish speaking the truth. "He waits for a message from us a few days from here, near the village of Fork." She finishes and holds her head up stiffly, inwardly bracing for a rebuke but prepared to face it bravely.


Dr. Olofire scrunches his face as he listens to Lydia describe Filge. "Your.. honors? While Mr. Hoffman is not a pious man, he is a scholarly man. And though he expertise is in necromancy, that specialty does give him a unique understanding of these undead. His affliction came about when trying to better understand and hopefully help thwart this Age of Worms. Unfortunately, his experiment backfired and he bears that curse today as he buries his family. All killed and resurrected by these worms." He pauses as he attempts to read their faces. "He might be of use to us in ending this prophecy before it comes to pass with his unique perspective in undeath. He would like help removing his affliction if possible. Lastly, the child that Lydia mentioned, is Mr. Hoffman's little sister. The only surviving member of his family."


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Not good at face stuff but here goes! If needed:
Sense Motive (1d20+5)[*20*]
Persuasion (1d20-1)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

> Frederick, we should experiment with this the next time we encounter them.


Frederick snorts.  "I appreciate the vote of confidence, but it was no minor feat simply to survive and overcome the spawn we've already met.  We might try, but the effort could well prove fatal..."

Frederick looks distinctly unhappy as the elders begin to respond.  One lip twitches into a sneer at mention of the ebon triad, and the memory of the high price paid that day.  He nods, not trusting himself to speak directly to the issue.

"Honored elders, lest it be misunderstood, there are... other reasons we avoided direct conflict with the necromancer.  It's certainly true that his sister was in peril, and we had just finished slaying the vile remains of his entire family.  But there are other reasons as well.  From simple pragmatics, I don't believe we would have been victorious had we pressed the issue.  After wading through the remains of his family, I was unable to further call upon the Inheritor's will.  I _watched_ Docter Olofire slice into Filge's ribs, and I watched the man ignore the blow entirely.  He didn't even laugh, the impact was so negligible.  Without calling down the righteousness of Heironeous, as only I can, I doubt my allies are capable of inflicting injury upon him.  Add to that his ability with wizardry, and he quickly rendered my strength insufficient to the task- though I find it noteworthy in and of itself that _he_ didn't dispatch _us._"  He frowns deeply, thinking back to the events and considering his next words very carefully.  

When he raises his eyes to meet the elders, there is a steel in him that only Jan and Olofire have previously seen.  Only in the moments before he released Balabar Smenk has this depth of righteous inspiration been on display.  "I know Filge to be an evil man, and an active practitioner of hideous arts, but I believe him to be a victim as much as a criminal.  With time, I believe he could be a worthy aid to our cause.  And with help, perhaps more importantly, I believe he could be a good man.  I...  consider, perhaps, what I might have been, with the kind of upbringing and _education_ Filge got."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena feels a little duty-bound to speak up, for reasons that aren't clear to her. _I suppose Filge deserves the truth, if he's to be executed._

She nods at Frederick's last comment, and adds: "Look, I hadn't met the man before. He freely admits to being a necromancer, and to views that are... er... distinctly not Heironean. But his affection for the little girl, his sister, was real. He was quite prepared to accept anything from us, provided she was saved, and provided that she wouldn't have to see him in his... worm state. When I compared what he was and the language in the prophecy, well... He swore he didn't want to be the harbinger of it, but he recognized how much he looks like the description. He said, if we really believe he is a forerunner of the coming of Kyuss, he wanted us to either help undo his transformation, or... end him. 

We didn't know how to make his body human again. We didn't feel like we had the right to end him there and then, even if we had been strong enough to do so, and as Sir Frederick mentioned, it was far from a certain thing.

So... Well, we decided to report to wiser and stronger people than we are. So, there, you have it, pretty much." Her eyes are sad, trying to assess the elders' reactions.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan nods sorrowfully. "Filge... has had a rough go of it. And he's made mistakes. A _lot_ of mistakes. Some of them pretty bad." The gnome's face blanches somewhat, remembering some of the grim scenes before their first encounter. "But I for one think Frederick is right. He's still got something like a heart in there, he was _sincerely_ worried about his sister, _I_ think about as much that she'd see _him_ in his current state as about her safety. He's also got a pretty strong motivation to fight all this 'Kyuss' and 'age of worms' stuff, if it means there's hope to restore his body. Even if you folk are skeptical, and, y'know, understandably so, about his trustworthiness, it _has_ to be worthwhile to check him out, pick his brain, that kind of thing."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

This feels like a second, discrete request for aid, or perhaps clemency toward Filge: (1d20+12)[*21*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The expressions on the gathered elders, especially Head Inquisitor Ulric, grow darker and more troubled as the party recounts their interactions with Filge. They take the worms offered to them by Olofire, handling them gingerly and inspecting them closely. High Priest Demien obviously invokes some magic - immediately recognized by Lydia as Detect Magic, followed by Diagnose Disease - as he looks at the green, segmented worms suspiciously. The evidence is considered while the PCs recount their story, and as Jan finishes speaking several of them sigh heavily. When one of them speaks again, it is the female, War-Priest Holly, who breaks the silence.

"I will be frank and direct - I don't like this, but recognize both the need for discretion when choosing your battles and the desire to honor genuine repentance in a foe. I do not know of this man, Filge Hoffman, nor would the church have records of him unless he had a serious history of violence against the innocent. Fellow elders, do any of you know the name?" she asks, turning to each of them and watching them all shake their heads, 'no.' Turning back to the party she continues, "Necromancy is not outright evil, though the use of undead and certain spells clearly is. Have you all witnessed this Filge _command_ undead?"

At this, several in the party answer in the affirmative and War-Priest Holly continues. "But he did not command the spawn of Kyuss when you found him?"

The party confirms that Filge did not, leaving the War-Priest looking even more uncomfortable. "Then it appears he may, in fact, be attempting to change for the better...As I said, I do not like it, but am loathe to force you all to attempt to apprehend him or turn him over by force to the church. Is he a 'worm-that-walks?' If so, he is very dangerous, both to those he intends to harm and potentially by accident to others. Madness plagues those so changed and the swarm of worms is very dangerous indeed..."

As War-Priest Holly trails off in thought the odd one of the elders, Lord Venderbilt, stands and walks in a short circuit speaking as he does. "*The issue here is simple - what action is to be taken, by all of you, by the Host of the Shining One, and specifically by this council of elders. Without a clear and present target, the Host cannot go to war - there is no army of undead to defeat. It appears you all have a plan - what is it? And what do you ask of us in support of your efforts to stop the Age of Worms? If it is coming, we must help you. If this is another false-fulfillment of prophecy, it may still be significant enough to warrant our help. You have made your report - have you requests of us?*"

As the Shining Blade asks his questions, four of the elders nod and look at the party with expressions that aren't exactly encouraging, but are at least open to what you have to say. The Head Inquisitor scowls, but presents no counter argument. He's clearly not convinced, but recognizes that his concerns have not swayed the other elders.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Religion) DC 30 (DC 25 for Lydia and Frederick)*
Show

As an inquisitor, Wulfgar Ulric will be free to pursue the course he thinks best, regardless of the decision of the other elders. The Church's dogma states that any actions he, or any other inquistor, takes in an effort to keep the church pure of heart and mind will be blessed by Heironeous. He is not bound to help the party, at least not directly or in the way that the other elders plan.

*Spoiler: Sense Motive DC 25*
Show

Head Inquisitor Ulric does not think you all are lying, but does not appear to believe that the Age of Worms is imminent. He also seems very concerned about Filge and may take action to neutralize the threat, if he deems it necessary. Ulric could be a powerful and dangerous force that could complicate your efforts, though he doesn't appear to consider you all enemies - merely well-intentioned, deceived would-be-heroes.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick listens closely, nodding and shaking his head as questions are raised and answered.  His expression is somber, downcast, when he responds.  "A assure you, honored elders, I like nothing about this, either.  If I knew of a simple answer, you would have it."  He glances around at his companions, unsure of his apparent role as spokesperson.

"We have a few other contacts here in the city we need to meet, a colleague of Allustan the mage.  I believe Olofire plans to seek help from some of the professors at the university- or at least use their more robust laboratories for his own research.  Beyond that, we seek to root out these pockets of Spawn, and hopefully find and destroy Kyuss before he can be raised anew..."  

He smirks, an ugly thing despite its relative comfort on his face.  "I am, frankly, not the brains of this operation."

----------


## JWallyR

> "*The issue here is simple - what action is to be taken, by all of you, by the Host of the Shining One, and specifically by this council of elders. Without a clear and present target, the Host cannot go to war - there is no army of undead to defeat. It appears you all have a plan - what is it?*"


Jan opens her lips as though to speak... and then freezes in place, eyes widened in something resembling panic. After a moment, she seems to recover, but holds her peace while the elders finish.




> "I am, frankly, not the brains of this operation."


Jan chuckles weakly. "I guess that counts me out as well. Hopefully Olof's labs and doctor friends will shed _some_ light on these worms, or at least fighting them, and Allustan's colleague might have a clue or two for us."

She scratches her chin thoughtfully. "I guess... if we're going to be investigating these things, it seems _very_ likely that those of us not blessed by the Archpaladin with supernatural courage could use _some_ bolstering along those lines. Do you have items that ward the bearer from fear available? For purchase, maybe?"

----------


## Albinobrow

> Do you have items that ward the bearer from fear available? For purchase, maybe?"


Or as a token of good faith, as our own resources have already been put forth towards the cause of ending this threat?

*Spoiler: Diplomacy?*
Show


First sense motive DC 25
(1d20+5)[*12*]
Then Diplomacy 
(1d20-1)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

_Brains of the operation._ Inwardly, Marzena rolls her eyes at Frederick and Jan. _You just proved the contrary, you know. Anyways..._

She clears her throat, and turns to Lord Venderbilt. "My Lord, I have to say, we don't have that much of a plan. Indeed, we recognize that we lack sufficient information to affirm with certainty that the Age of Worms is imminent. Much less, what to do about it, should it turn out to be the case.

Hence, our main plan is to gather more information here in the Free City, reaching out to whoever might know more than we do, as Sir Frederick just described.

It is our hope that we will find out more, and that could point us towards the next step. 

Then, when it comes to help, yes, Miss Janstina is correct, spells or wards against supernatural fear could make the difference between our success and, well... becoming worm-infested zombies. Expunging the worms physically, that we can handle, but the fear that grips the mind..."  She shivers slightly at the memory... "Has proven to be the worst danger."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "I guess... if we're going to be investigating these things, it seems _very_ likely that those of us not blessed by the Archpaladin with supernatural courage could use _some_ bolstering along those lines. Do you have items that ward the bearer from fear available? For purchase, maybe?"


As players you will need to identify specific items you would like to purchase. The Church of Heironeous in Greyhawk City has the resources to get most anything that can be gotten, but you will need to select what you want to use and be able to pay for it.




> Or as a token of good faith, as our own resources have already been put forth towards the cause of ending this threat?


 :Small Tongue:  Nice try, but not going to happen for free yet. There is still enough doubt here that they're not going to be that generous. Healing for free? Sure. Preemptive defense against fear in the form of a magic item? No.

The elders nod and look at each other for confirmation. High Inquisitor Ulric remains grim, though the others appear used to it and smile reassuringly. High Priest Demien speaks again to the party, saying, "*Searching for wisdom is an excellent beginning. I do not know this 'Allustan' of whom you speak, but there are many knowledgeable sages in Greyhawk. If one of his contacts can help you, then go with the blessing of the Shining One. As for magical protection against fear, this can come in several forms. What do you wish to purchase, specifically? I will have one of the Blessed fetch them and you can buy them tomorrow...

In the meantime, will you ask us to send someone to approach this...Filge...or do you wish to handle this on your own? For now we will respect your wishes, though I will recommend High Inquisitor Ulric send a capable team to Fork to help the townsfolk prepare defenses. Not to search him out, yet, but to ensure that the locals are safe. Should the...man...lose control we will have champions there to help, but otherwise he will be left undisturbed.*"

If you have any additional questions or concerns to share, please post accordingly. Otherwise, the audience will end and you will be free to go.

As the party leaves the Sanctum of Heironeous the sun shines brightly, its heat a pleasant feeling on everyone's faces. The meeting seems to have gone well, and everyone feels a little better, at least. In spite of the large breakfast, several of the PCs find their stomachs rumbling with hunger, so everyone heads back towards the Low Market to find something to eat. As they approach the last intersection before the square they find the way ahead packed with a throng of people. Everyone is straining their necks and cheering as a pair of jugglers, preceded by a large metal cage, makes its way down a cross street. The parade continues to roll past, displaying the talents of numerous street performers and various caged beasts. One large and extravagant cage on a horse-drawn wagon actually consists of two cages, one within the other. The inner cage is made of iron bars, with panes of glass mounted outside the bars on all four sides. Within is a three-headed monster with the heads of a goat, a lion, and a brilliant blue dragon. As the parade trundles along, the beast roars over and over as its dragon head blasts the iron cage with bolts of electricity that play along the metal bars.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local) DC 10*
Show

This is an annual parade celebrating the upcoming Champion's Games that take place in the Greyhawk Arena in several weeks. It makes its way throughout town to inspire excitement for the yearly event and begin a series of parties and minor holidays prior to the first day of the games.

*Spoiler: DC 15*
Show

This event is notorious for attracting unsavory characters interested in preying upon visitors to the Free City.


*Spoiler: Perception DC 27*
Show

You see a pair of pickpockets working the crowd nearby. They have not targeted any of the party, yet, but are certainly thieves at best...

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Arcana) DC 17*
Show

The caged monster is a Chimera with a Blue Dragon head. Such creatures are nasty, violent monsters with enough intelligence to resent being used as a side show spectacle.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Engineering) DC 20*
Show

Though the glass panes prevent the monster's breath weapon from hitting any of the assembled crown, repeated use is likely to weaken the iron bars of the inner cage, possibly allowing the beast to break free...

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick is obviously surprised when the elders ask for _their_ input regarding Filge.  He frowns for a long time before choosing his words.  "He and I have... some history," the paladin murmurs.  Scowling, he pauses for several seconds again.  "I...  feel responsible for taking care of it, one way or another.  As for Fork, the people have been warned and demonstrated surprising canny and resources.  I'm sure they would benefit from an official, sanctioned presence of our people, however.  I, too, would be relieved by such a gesture."

Frederick merely watches the spectacle without much expression.  As it drags on, he frowns slightly, frustrated by the delay in acquiring lunch.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Frederick can only succeed at the dc 10 local, and would probably just know it having lived there for some time.  

He also wouldn't be super inclined to comment or care, so *shrugs* XD

----------


## JWallyR

> "*In the meantime, will you ask us to send someone to approach this...Filge...or do you wish to handle this on your own? For now we will respect your wishes, though I will recommend High Inquisitor Ulric send a capable team to Fork to help the townsfolk prepare defenses. Not to search him out, yet, but to ensure that the locals are safe. Should the...man...lose control we will have champions there to help, but otherwise he will be left undisturbed.*"


Jan squirms uncomfortably. "Well... I'm hoping that our next clue points us _back_ in the direction of Fork. Filge is obviously in an... uncomfortable situation here, and I know _I'd_ feel better speaking to him myself. But if that's not how it plays out... just make sure he knows that we sent you, ok? And... give him a chance, that's all."


Their meeting apparently concluded, Jan pads dutifully out of the conference room along with her companions. "That was kind of anticlimactic. Maybe the other mage will have something..." she trails off as the caged creature comes into view. "Wow... that's a chimera!!" the gnome squeals excitedly. "But... gosh, from what I've heard they're smart enough that I bet he _really hates_ being in that cage. Explains the lightning breath..."

The gnome swallows uncomfortably as the procession continues, clearly preoccupied with the chimera.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena politely takes her leave from the elders, confident that the group found at least some sympathetic ears. "That went well", she says, when the group is back in the Free City's bustling streets. "Say, those church leaders are impressive people, aren't they? But they were fair to us and our crazy story. If we gather better information, I think we can go back to them... Hey! Look!"   She stops, as the big parade moves into sight.

*Spoiler*
Show

Knowledge(Arcana) (1d20+16)[*21*]
Knowledge(Local) (1d20+6)[*26*]
Perception (1d20+11)[*19*]
She doesn't have the ranks to try Engineering.



"Look at that! It's for the Champions' Games! Wow, that's quite a show they're putting this year. I think the Games are in a few weeks, these guys sure know how to stir the crowd's curiosity... And yes, right you are, Jan! It's a chimera! I sure don't want to be among those who will face it in the arena!"

She pauses briefly, and, in a lower tone, adds: "You may want to watch for pickpockets. This is a huge event, all sorts of people will gather in the city. Unavoidably, they'll include some scoundrels and more, in search of a quick bit of gold."

----------


## MuffinMan

"Of course it went well! I told you that the elders of Heironeous are the wisest leaders in the realm! Although Lord Venderbilt is right... without a clear enemy to march against, the Valorous Host itself cannot yet go to war..." She frowns, lost in thought as the serene stonework of the Sanctum gives way to the bustle and noise of Greyhawk proper. 

"Oh, yes, the Games." Lydia looks up in time to see the spectacle of the parade. "Largely it just means that the streets will be even more crowded than usual. Come along, now. Oh, and keep a hand on your coin purse - Marzena is right about the pickpockets." She continues weaving her way through the crowded streets, expecting the others to follow her.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire, deep in thought after their meeting, walks quietly among them shaking his head now and then. He looks up to at the mention of a chimera, but doesn't seem to show much interest in much more of the hustle and bustle of the parade. Although he does pull on his pack's straps some at the mention of pickpockets. Still he follows the group towards their next destination.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Beginning of Round 1*
Show


The PCs are next to the *blue* arrows, the hostile (to the PCs or general people around) are next to the *red* arrows.

*Spoiler: Perception Checks, DC 21 or 37 (lol!)*
Show

You see that Frederick (DC 21) and(?) Lydia (DC 37) have been pick-pocketed! Frederick is missing a Potion of Cure Light Wounds and Lydia's purse has been cut open, spilling coins on the ground beside her (37 GP missing, of which 9 have fallen to the pavement in her square). The thieves are in front of the party, moving away quickly!

*When you post, include something to this effect or the thieves will not be part of this combat!*

With a roar and a squeal of bending metal bars, the chimera throws itself against the walls of its cage, shattering glass and breaking through the enclosure! It turns and trumpets a furious, triple cry as it looks about for prey, it's eyes falling upon a mother and her child nearby. With a screamed cry of "Run!" the mother puts herself between the beast and her son while the rest of the gathered crowd begins to scatter!

*Because I know some (most?) of you read spoilers but choose not to act upon them, please be aware that your PCs likely won't engage with the two thieves unless one of you cries out. Your shout of recognition happens before the chimera breaks free.

Jan, Lydia, and Olofire won initiative and go before the enemies, then we are on block initiatives. There is no surprise round. Everyone can react (verbally, as a free action) to the thieves if anyone noticed them stealing from the party.

Begin round 1!*

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Hey! You! hands off!" Marzena pulls Frederick's sleeve, points at an ugly-looking young man. "Don't steal from my friend, or it will cost y..." She's interrupted by the sound of glass breaking, and the roar of the hateful monster breaking free! "Oh, no..."

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception (1d20+11)[*30*] Saw one of them.

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 1*

Lydia notices the thief pilfering Frederick, too, and starts towards him (leaving a small trail of coins in her wake) when the sound of rending bars makes her pull up short. "_By the gods..._" she breathes, quickly taking in the peril of the mother and child. "Champion of Heaven, come to my aid!" As she quickly weaves a spell, a sudden flash of light appears between the chimera and the civilians. As it subsides, a muscular humanoid with the head of a wolf strides forward, wielding a greatsword. The hound archon howls a challenge as it steps forward to engage the beast.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lydia casts summon monster IV (as a standard action w/ Sacred Summons) to summon a hound archon between the chimera and the mother/son. Then she takes her movement into melee range of the thief she saw steal from Frederick (equipped w/ longspear).

Lydia's AoO if applicable:
power atk (1d20+7)[*26*], dmg (1d8+8)[*9*], cc (1d20+7)[*8*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*30*]

The hound archon steps forward and full-attacks the chimera:
masterwork greatsword atk 1:  (1d20+9)[*19*], dmg (2d6+3)[*8*], cc (1d20+9)[*25*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+13)[*22*]
masterwork greatsword atk 2:  (1d20+4)[*23*], dmg (2d6+3)[*11*], cc (1d20+4)[*14*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+13)[*24*]
bite: (1d20+3)[*12*], dmg (1d8+2)[*10*], cc (1d20+3)[*17*] (20/x2), cdmg (1d8+2)[*6*]

*Spoiler: Lydia status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 59 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 21 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1) 


Hound archon: 39/39 HP
round 1 / 7

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 1*

Hearing both Marzena and Lydia cry out at the thief taking from Frederick, Olofire hastily weaves his way through the crowd to intercept them! 
Though once the Chimera breaks out, his eyes go wide. Still no one steals from his friends!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Olofire will run towards the thief that is pointed out to him, I'm assuming in Q,9. I would like for him to get into P,9 but if not there P,10 to try and block him from escaping. While running he will draw his sap and strike him.

Piranha Strike Sap Attack (Nonlethal) (1d20+8)[*23*] CC x2 (1d20+8)[*19*] Damage (1d4+4)[*5*] Sneak attack (If applicable) (4d6)[*12*]

If on the thief's turn he tries to escape, he will attack again:

Piranha Strike Sap Attack (Nonlethal) (1d20+8)[*12*] CC x2 (1d20+8)[*27*] Damage (1d4+4)[*6*] Sneak attack (If applicable) (4d6)[*18*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 5, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's eyes widen as the beast escapes its enclosure, and fixes hungry eyes on a woman and child. In a reflexive gesture, the gnome _flings_ an open palm outward at the chimera, as though throwing an invisible fistful of... something. Moments later, an explosion of glitter bursts into being all around the creature!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Glitterdust (Will DC *18*) centered on the Chimera, hitting as few innocents as possible. (Looks like it should be zero, but...)

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/53, *Speed* 20
*AC* 13, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Beginning of Round 2*
Show


Both the Chimera and Sald, the thief have been injured with lethal damage. The mother is unconscious and dying. All three are highlighted in red. Aregan, the other thief, has taken non-lethal damage and is highlighted green.


*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lydia casts Summon Monster IV and then moves to *S9*.
The hound archon strikes the chimera twice, dealing *19* total damage.
Olofire moves to *P8* (he lacks the movement to get to P9 and still act), and deals 17 non-lethal damage to Aregan, the thief.
Jan casts Glitterdust, centered at *K10-L11* and takes a 5-ft step to *U9*.

The Chimera saves vs the Glitterdust.

The commoners flee from the scene. The mother adjacent to the Chimera tries to usher her son out of the way, incurring an AoO from the Chimera, which hits and drops her to -9 HPs. She is dying and will die at -12 HPs. Her son kneels next to his mother.

The thieves move, one incurring an AoO from Lydia, that hits for *9* damage.
Aregan sneak attacks Lydia, dealing *14* damage and Bewildering her (-2 AC) for one round or until she receives healing.
Sald attempts to steal her Steel Holy Symbol (he has Improved Trip, so no AoO), and failing.

The Chimera full attacks the Hound Archon, hitting twice but failing to pierce its DR.

The scene falls into chaos immediately, as commoners flee in all directions. While the party rushes into combat, summoning celestial aid, sapping one of the thieves, and attempting (but failing) to blind the chimera, the mother beside the chimera tries to rush her young son out of harms way. She turns her back to the magical beast and when she does, it lashes out with its lion head, biting her savagely and dropping her, dying, on the pavement. Her son starts crying for his mother, pulling futilely at her limp hand as he tries to pull her up to her feet. "Mama Mama! Get up, Mama!"

The two thieves, recognizing that they have been seen by some their marks, move to flank Lydia and attack her. She jabs one with her spear, but fails to defend against the other and is bewildered by the deep stab wound. The one she injured tries to snatch her holy symbol, but cannot get in close enough in the moment.

The chimera, injured by the summoned hound archon, strike at the outsider with all five of its attacks, in furious pain. It only connects twice, with the gore of its goat horns and one claw. Neither attack seem to have done any lasting damage to the angelic warrior as it readies itself to attack some more.

The mother is not dead yet - she can be saved. 

*Begin round 2!*

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 2*

Dazed by the sudden assault, Lydia forgets about counterattacking and focuses on keeping her guard up. With one hand protectively grasping her holy symbol, she drops her spear and draws her longsword to maneuver better in these close quarters. "I've no _time_ for you knaves!" she snarls as she twists away from the thieves, going for the injured woman.

In front of the chimera, the hound archon stands its ground and unleashes another pair of terrible blows from its greatsword before snapping with its jaws.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lydia will drop longspear and draw longsword, then use total defense while moving to the side of the injured woman. (Healing her will have to wait until next round.)

*Spoiler: Lydia status including Bewildered & Defense*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 45 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1) 


Hound archon full-attacks the chimera:
masterwork greatsword atk 1: (1d20+9)[*14*], dmg (2d6+3)[*7*], cc (1d20+9)[*18*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+3)[*13*]
masterwork greatsword atk 2: (1d20+4)[*6*], (2d6+3)[*11*], cc (1d20+4)[*16*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+3)[*9*]
bite: (1d20+3)[*11*], dmg (1d8+2)[*6*], cc (1d20+3)[*7*] (20/x2), cdmg (1d8+2)[*10*]

Hound archon: 39/39 HP
round 2 / 7

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 2*

Lydia take care of yourself! Don't let these punks best you! He bends down to tend to the grievously injured woman, lifting her head and pouring a red elixir down her throat. Seeing her come to he gently lowers her head and says to her son, You need to get  away from here. Be strong! He makes his way to a more advantageous position, ready to strike the same thief.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Cure light wounds (1d8+5)[*11*]

As a move action I would like to flank with Lydia against the same thief he struck before. 

AoO Piranha Strike Sap Attack (Nonlethal) (1d20+8)[*12*] CC x2 (1d20+8)[*13*] Damage (1d4+4)[*5*] Sneak attack (If applicable) (4d6)[*13*]

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 5, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

Finally stirred from obliviousness when the chimera bursts free of its cage, Frederick quickly assesses the situation.  He steps forward, drawing his blade and laying about the thieves without hesitation.  "Stand down and you may receive clemency!"

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 2*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

Move to S/8 (flanking with Olofire?), drawing ye olde sward.
Make whammy  
(1d20+12)[*31*] falchion (power attack/flanking)
(1d20+12)[*26*] CC (30+, x2)
(2d4+13)[*19*] damage ((Retroactively nonlethal damage as per convo with DarkOne))
(2d4+13)[*16*] crit bonus

----------


## Gwynfrid

The roar of the escaped monster instantly takes Marzena's attention away from the thieves. _Focus..._ Bitterly, she mutters under her breath, as she hustles forward: "Didn't want to be among those facing it in the arena, amirite, girl? Now you get to face it in the street! Talk about famous last words..."  She passes by one of the thieves, hoping the scoundrel is too busy to gratify her with a slash of his knife for her trouble, and comes to face the beast, with only the archon as protection. _Good thinking and fast spell, Lydia._.. She sniffs, and her piercing eyes narrow as she looks the chimera in the... er... in one of its faces, for lack of a better word. _Time for bad luck!_

She turns to Jan, seeing her other companions busy saving lives and catching thieves. "Maybe you can try to cast that again, I have a hunch it may work this time!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to R11
Evil Eye hex on the chimera. -2 to saves for 9 rounds, Will DC19 reduces this to 1 round

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 7 CG_ *HP* 44 / 44 *Speed* ft *Init* 3 *AC* 16 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 7 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Harrow Card* 5 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* 2 (1d4-1, 19/x2) *Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 20 (6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
Powers per day: Fly 7/7 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## JWallyR

Jan gasps, blanching as she watches the poor, innocent woman fall heavily to the pavement before the chimera. Her concern lessens, but only somewhat, as Olofire ministers to the most immediate threat to her life.




> She turns to Jan, seeing her other companions busy saving lives and catching thieves. "Maybe you can try to cast that again, I have a hunch it may work this time!"


"From your lips to all the good gods' ears!!" blurts out the gnome, fingers furiously gesturing once more at the beast, and causing another explosion of irritating dust around it.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm not sure on the map... but it looks like Jan ended up adjacent to one of the thieves this round. I guess they get to move too.  :Small Wink: 

So... 5ft step _away_ from the thieves (if required) and then Glitterdust at the Chimera again, hoping to catch just it in the radius.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/53, *Speed* 20
*AC* 13, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Beginning of Round 3*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lydia moves to the injured woman's side, dropping her longspear on the way.
Both thieves take AoOs, which miss.

The summoned Hound Archon misses with all of its attacks.
Olofire revives the dying woman and moves to *Q8*.
Frederick moves to *S8* and knocks Aregen, the thief, unconscious.
Marzena moves to *R11* and uses Evil Eye on the chimera.
The chimera fails it's saving throw.

Jan 5-ft steps away from the conscious thief and casts Glitterdust again.
The chimera passes it's saving throw. (Sorry, bro - it rolled well...)

The commoners continue to flee.
The mother crawls away from the Chimera, but it is no longer looking at her and doesn't take an AoO.

Sald withdraws to *AA17*. Aregen is unconscious.

The chimera uses its breath weapon, dealing *26* electricity damage to the Hound Archon, Lydia, and Olofire. DC 17 Reflex saves for half-damage. (The Hound Archon is immune to electricity damage.) It then takes a 5-ft step back from the Hound Archon.

The party reacts quickly to the grievously injured woman, with both Lydia and Olofire rushing to her side. The two thieves fail to connect with parting jabs, and Frederick knocks one out with the flat of his sword. Marzena approaches the chimera, her glare leaving it visibly shaken, though it shakes off Jan's spell again.

As the commoners flee the revived-mother and her son crawl further from the magical beast. With his ally downed, the remaining thief scrambles away, jumping a hedge around a nearby building and trying to put some distance between himself and the clearly superior adventurers. The chimera takes a deep breath, and the goat and lion heads roars as the blue-dragon head breaths a line of lightning! It hits the archon square in the chest - to no effect - and then flows over Lydia and Olofire leaving painful, shocking electric burns where it touches them.

Lydia and Olofire need DC 17 Reflex saves to avoid the full damage of the lightning breath weapon. Full damage is *26*, passing saves results in *13* (or none with Evasion).

*Begin round 3!*

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 3*

As Frederick knocks out the thief before him, Olofire instinctively dodges a stray lightning bolt!  Looking at the chimera, he charges around it hoping to better position himself around the creature.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Rolled Reflex in OoC 26 Vs DC 17. Evasion means he takes no damage. He will then double move past and flank the chimera with the hound archon.

If the chimera attacks and misses Olofire, he will spend a panache point to go underfoot.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 5, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 3*

The wolf-headed celestial snarls furiously as it steps forward to pursue the chimera. Heedless of the lightning pouring off of it like water, it continues its barrage of greatsword blows.

Lydia is not so fortunate as the lightning catches her square in her metal breastplate and races throughout her body. With a gasp she weaves a spell to mend to worst of her wounds before rushing forward to aid her celestial ally.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lydia converts a 3rd-level slot to Cure Serious Wounds and heals herself for (3d8+7)[*15*]. Then she moves to M/12.

*Spoiler: Status (before healing)*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 19 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1) 


Hound archon 5ft steps to M/11 and full-attacks the chimera:
masterwork greatsword atk 1: (1d20+9)[*16*], dmg (2d6+3)[*10*], cc (1d20+9)[*16*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+3)[*9*]
masterwork greatsword atk 2: (1d20+4)[*9*], dmg (2d6+3)[*12*], cc (1d20+4)[*9*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+3)[*13*]
bite: (1d20+3)[*15*], dmg (1d8+2)[*8*], cc (1d20+3)[*22*] (20/x2), cdmg (1d8+2)[*8*]

Hound archon: 39/39 HP
round 3 / 7

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena notices how the chimera flinches under her baleful glare, but nevertheless, the monster resists Janstina's magic once more. "So, it looks like you still have a bit of luck in you, beast? Lets see how long that lasts." Seemingly out of nowhere, her deck of cards appears in her hand, and she begins to shuffle it furiously, one-handed. She stops, and flashes the top card for all to see. "Right there! The Rabbit Prince! Indeed, battle is a chaotic thing, isn't it? Especially for this chaotic beast, about to meet its unlucky end! Keep it up, my friend", she calls out those last words in Jan's direction.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to P12
Standard action: Misfortune hex on the chimera. Will DC19 negates. Anytime the creature makes an ability check, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check, it must roll twice and take the worse result.   

Evil Eye remains active, -2 to saves for 8/9 rounds

*Spoiler: stats*
Show

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 7 CG_ *HP* 44 / 44 *Speed* ft *Init* 3 *AC* 16 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 7 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Harrow Card* 5 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* 2 (1d4-1, 19/x2) *Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 20 (6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
Powers per day: Fly 7/7 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## Farmerbink

With a satisfied growl, Frederick steps over the unconscious thief.  His intense glare rises to the chimera, and the step turns into the first of a charge.  "You'll not find defenseless prey today!"

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 3*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 7 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 2/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 7/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

non-action: rage!
swift action: smite!
charge the chimera! (ending in M/11 appears to be legal)
(1d20+17)[*20*] falchion (power attack/charging/smiting/raging)
(1d20+17)[*37*] CC (35+, x2)
(2d4+23)[*27*] damage (+7 default, +6 PA, +7 smite, +3 rage
(2d4+23)[*29*] crit bonus

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's face contorts into a mask of frustrated rage, and the gnome very nearly froths at the mouth, spitting unintelligible epithets at the chimera's continued resistance of her spells. With another _explosive_ gesture, a _third_ burst of dust explodes into being, just before her companions finish their approach...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Once more with feeling... Glitterdust, DC *18* or blinded for as many as 7 rounds.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/53, *Speed* 20
*AC* 13, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Marzena moves to *P12* and uses Misfortune - the chimera fails its saving throw.
Jan casts Glitterdust - the chimera fails its saving throw.
Olofire moves to *J11* (the chimera cannot AoO, as it is blind).
Lydia heals and moves to *M12*.
Hound Archon moves to *M11* and hits the chimera once with its greatsword for *10* damage.
Frederick rages, smites, charges to *M10*, and hits the chimera for *27* damage.

The mother and son get up and run away.

Sald, the injured thief, flees the scene.

The chimera attempts to fly away, incurring lots of AoOs. The PCs hit with enough to drop it unconscious.

With two magical debuffs, causing the chimera misfortune and blindness, the party rushes into melee with the beast. Both Frederick and the summoned archon connect with their swords, and as it attempts to fly to safety the party piles on the attacks, dropping it unconscious to the street.

In the chaos, the second thief has fled, somewhere to the southeast. The mother and son have fled, their terror overwhelming any interest they might have had in thanking their saviors.

*End of combat!*

You have a couple of moments before anything more happens. Do you attempt to save the life of the chimera, or let it bleed out? It was a captured beast, intended for the upcoming games. However, it was also a (mildly) intelligent (4 INT), evil creature, so arguments could be made that it is cruel to keep it in bondage only to be slaughtered for the amusement of the crowd _or_ that leaving it alive was a mistake in the first place.

You could also try to catch up to the thief that fled. I would use the chase rules to adjudicate the process. I have not applied those rules before (but don't mind doing it or not-doing it now). It is really up to you all as players.

What do you do? Please keep your responses to something that will take no more than about three to four rounds.

----------


## Farmerbink

Breathing heavily, Frederick surveys the field.  He growls in the direction of the fleeing thief, but makes no effort to give chase.  "Lydia, are you alright?" he barks, without turning in her direction.  At affirmation that she's not in immediate risk, he begins to relax.  "Bind him, if you would," he instructs, regarding the unconscious thief, though it's not immediately clear to whom he's giving instruction.  

Instead of watching that, however, he turns to the bleeding chimera with an odd but stern expression.  He makes no effort to save the creature, however, and responds with curiosity if anyone else tries.

----------


## MuffinMan

"I'm fine!" Lydia growls as she rams her sword back into its sheath and waves her hand to dismiss the hound archon. Wincing slightly, she approaches the unconscious thief and begins tying his hands behind his back. "Who would be foolish enough to attack us in the streets of Greyhawk?? Do they have a death wish?" She shakes her head. "Did anyone see where the other ran off to? There was another that hit me - I'm sure of it. Or maybe we should wake this one up and ask _him_." She glowers down at the unconscious captive, deliberating over what to do next... 

She ignores the dying chimera entirely - in her mind, the battle has come to its rightful conclusion.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"See? Third time's the charm", Marzena tells Jan with a satisfied smile. "Now, I would really like to know who brings dangerous beasts like this to my city, and isn't even able to keep them in check! If it weren't for Lydia and her quick reaction, that poor woman would be gone by now. And without you, Jan, and Sir Frederick, the beast would have flown away to murder people farther out!" She doesn't pay any particular attention to the dying beast, satisfied enough that it's no longer a threat to innocent lives. Instead, she looks around, her sharp eyes looking for some sort of parade director. "Who's supposed to be in charge of this sorry mess?" she calls out, in an imperious tone. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception to locate some sort of manager. (1d20+11)[*25*] Marzena is quite pissed off to see citizens so endangered.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

In the sudden quiet after the chimera's death, the streets begin to fill with the citizens of Greyhawk again, starting with the street performers who had been pulling the chimera's cage on a cart. When they discover the party has killed the chimera their expressions grow despondent. One of them approaches Marzena and explains, "Most of us are just dancers and acrobats, ma'am. The animal handlers assured us that the cage was well-secured...We will be speaking with their boss about this. Thank you for protecting everyone - this beast was meant for the games next month, not to hurt innocent townspeople...We're sorry, and thank you..." The man looks mostly embarrassed and ashamed, but is clearly not built for the work of handling a violent and dangerous beast. 

A couple of moments later members of the town watch arrive. The captain looks at the scene and quickly surmises most of what happened. "Ferd and Thom - see to that thief. I've seen him and his brother before, too. See if you can get anything out of him when he wakes," he orders two of the armed men as he approaches the party. "As for all of you - thank you both for protecting the townsfolk and _not_ killing that ruffian. Greyhawk has pretty strong laws against vigilante-justice, but we rely on the good will of adventurers like yourselves too. Have you had a chance to recover everything? And who can give me a statement for my report?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick nods peaceably at the performer, content with his explanation, if not precisely happy about it.

He snorts unpleasantly at the watchman.  "That _ruffian_ tried to _kill_ my ally," he grunts.  Lydia's wounds speak for themselves.  "I didn't precisely see how they started it, but wasn't about to let them finish."  He seems otherwise uninterested or unwilling to comment.

----------


## MuffinMan

"We're agents of the Valorous Host, not some troupe of foolish _adventurers!_" Lydia protests. "Yes, we've recovered everyth- wait! My coin purse!" She notices the slash in her pouch for the first time, and the coins spilled along the ground. "By the Archpaladin I swear if I get my hands on him I'll..." Her voice trails off into a low grumble as she stoops to begin recollecting her coins from the dirty road. "Jan! Marzena! Tell the captain what he needs for his report!"

----------


## JWallyR

Jan doesn't directly respond to Marzena's comments; instead the gnome scampers over toward the dying chimera, and she lifts one tiny foot as though to _kick_ the creature... before deciding against. it. With a wordless "_Hmmph!_ of irritation, she looks about to the townsfolk that are beginning to emerge back onto the street.




> "Most of us are just dancers and acrobats, ma'am. The animal handlers assured us that the cage was well-secured...We will be speaking with their boss about this. Thank you for protecting everyone - this beast was meant for the games next month, not to hurt innocent townspeople...We're sorry, and thank you..."


"Well, I very much suggest that you _do_ speak to... whoever", she gestures vaguely about, "was responsible for this creature! What a _laughably_ inadequate cage, for a creature that breathes lightning! _LIGHTNING_ for all the good gods' sakes!!"

Noticing the man's increasing dejection, her eyes soften. "At least, that's what _I'd_ say to that person! But that's not your fault, really. And it seems that, at the end of the day, there's not much harm done. Well, except..." She jerks one tiny thumb over her shoulder at the now-still chimera and shrugs.




> "As for all of you - thank you both for protecting the townsfolk and _not_ killing that ruffian. Greyhawk has pretty strong laws against vigilante-justice, but we rely on the good will of adventurers like yourselves too. Have you had a chance to recover everything? And who can give me a statement for my report?"





> "Jan! Marzena! Tell the captain what he needs for his report!"


Jan snickers at the battle-cleric as the latter tries to recover her coins. "Well, I mean, there's not much to say, really! The chimera, well, _clearly_ it broke out of its cage, and we had to, err... 'handle' it before it could do any more damage than it did. We _barely_ managed to distract it from this poor woman before she shuffled the ol' mortal coil, so to speak, and meanwhile the two thieves were complicating our efforts. There's no telling how many townsfolk's purses sway a little lighter from their work today, either.

Was there something more you wanted to know?" She smiles disarmingly up at the watchman.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Pleased to be of service to the city, Captain. My name is Marzena. My fellows over there are from out of town, I'm a local." Marzena assesses that she's more familiar than her friends with the ways of the local police, and steps in to avoid any complications. "I'll be happy to give you a statement." She lowers her voice, and makes a small move to take the conversation to the side of the street and away from the main throng of onlookers.

"It began when we noticed these two pickpockets. Well, I only noticed one of them, the other one was too slick for me. Anyway, I called him out. As we were about to stop them, I heard the noise, the chimera had broken out. I'm telling you, the culprit here is whoever secured this cage, and didn't even accompany the parade. These bars are a joke, went like so many overcooked noodles. Those poor sods pulling the cage weren't equipped to deal with it in any way. Next thing you know, the chimera had already gotten this poor woman, and was about to kill her kid next. So we went all-out. We have a bit of experience fighting monsters out there.

What I don't quite get is, why the thieves didn't take it as their cue to make themselves scarce. That was the perfect cover for an escape, but no, instead they attacked Lydia, you can see the nasty gash on her. Sir Frederick knocked one out, the other one saw sense finally, he ran away. Meanwhile, Dr Olofire here, he revived the downed woman, Lydia, Jan and I used some magics, and together we managed to take the chimera out. I think no one else was hurt? I couldn't see everything in the panic. 

But I can tell you, there ought to be consequences for irresponsible handling of dangerous monsters like this. I mean, it breathed lightning at us! It could have killed dozens..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick scoffs at Marzena's description (which appears to include him).  "Might as well be," he mutters, but doesn't interrupt.  He scowls about with his arms crossed irritably, and makes no effort to add to the report.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The parade performers work together to drag the chimera's corpse and roll it onto a cart to return to the arena. It is messy, difficult work, but after several failed attempts some of the citizens watching pitch in and manage. The town guard work efficiently, clapping the unconscious thief in shackles and hauling him away for arrest. "Hah - you've spirit and a sense of humor," laughs the captain after talking to Jan. He thanks the party, a respectful expression on his face, but cool and professional as opposed to friendly. Then he rounds up the remaining officers and announces, "*Alright everyone - see to your families and get back to your business. Nothing more to see here...*" and the street slowly begins to return to normal. 

The party sees no sign of the other thief, nor the mother (who nearly died) or her son. It appears they didn't want to risk returning to the scene of violence, though several of the other city folk thank the party with vary degrees of enthusiasm for the individual heroes. It's not much, but several of the nearby innkeepers and restaurant owners offer their wares to the party for free. It appears the party has earned their lunch today.

It's still early in the afternoon when the party is finished eating, so it's up to you all what you do next - do you do some shopping? Head to see Eligos and try to learn more about the Age of Worms? Visit the University to reconnect with Olofire's professors and perform some experiments on the Kyuss worms?

----------


## MuffinMan

"Ahh, that was delicious." Lydia sighs contentedly as she rises from the table, now only slightly favoring her wounded side. "In light of recent events, it seems wise for us to stick to together. Unless... Doctor, do you think your associates at the university would want to have a lengthy discussion about your discoveries? The rest of us wouldn't be much use in such talks, I'm afraid, so perhaps we should escort you to the laboratory and then the rest of us can go speak with this 'Eligos'. What do you think?" She looks expectantly at the halfling surgeon.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick grunts, his sour mood only slightly ameliorated by the free food.  "Let's just stick together.  I know it's urgent, but we won't be doing anyone any favors by splitting up and making targets of ourselves.  Believe me, I'm as eager as anyone to get out of this city and on with our purpose, but I'd rather do it right and make sure we don't have to come _back_, or leave anyone behind.  Let's see to Eligos."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena thanks the innkeepers warmly. "That was really nice. I'll come again and bring the family, as paying customers next time!"

She thinks over Lydia's suggestion and Frederick's response. "On one hand, we're supposed to be rather safe in the middle of here, I would swear my home place is among the safest in the world, except possibly for a few seedy areas. On the other, well, that was just proven wrong not an hour ago. 

And since I joined you guys, I can't help noticing we seem fated to encounter trouble, the deadly kind, anywhere we go. I agree, let's stick together."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As the party leaves the inn, the owner and family continue to express their thanks as they wave goodbye. Out on the street things have largely returned to normal, so the party reviews their notes as to Eligos' address. He lives in the Garden District, one of the more affluent parts of town further north of the Sanctum of Heironeous. Turning towards that part of the city, the party begins walking and passes through the inner gates of the city towards the appropriately greener neighborhood. The guards take notice, but say nothing to the PCs as they pass.

None of the PCs are especially familiar with the Garden District, but after some time and several requests for directions they find themselves in front of a white stone wall surrounding a manicured yard of trimmed hedges and exotic fauna. A cobbled path, flanked by a pair of pools and rearing dragon statues, leads to an alabaster marble manor house with gilded double doors and flickering golden lanterns. As the party approaches the front of the opulent manor an elven man exits and approaches them. "*My name is Pollard, head of the estate of the sage Eligos. Who are you and what business do you bring to my master's doorstep?*"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena steps forward, a serious look on her face. "Well met, Pollard. My name is Marzena. I used to be a student of the great Archmage Tenser, although, I have to admit, not a successful one. Your master might remember my name, although I wouldn't be at all surprised if he did not. And my companions here are Sir Frederick Strongarm, Doctor Olofire, Mistress Janstina, and the Reverend Lydia Constance. 

We are here to seek Master Eligos' knowledge and wisdom, at the behest of Allustan, a former colleague of his. This is about a matter of the gravest importance, with many lives possibly in the balance. Will you introduce us, please?"

----------


## JWallyR

From her position at Marzena's elbow, Jan adds, "Y'know, if _I_ were a clever wizardly type, like Allustan, I'd've figured out some magicky way to send ahead to my colleagues. Particularly on an urgent mission like ours. You know, 'the end is nigh, worldwide apocalypse', all that kind of thing."

With an affectation of bored expectation, the gnome watches the attendant placidly.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*I see. Please follow me,*" responds the elf politely as he turns and leads the party through the front door of the manor. Pollard escorts the party through a grand foyer, dominated by a marble staircase lined with suits of ancient armor, and topped by an ancient battle banner used as a curtain. Off to one side a short hallway leads to a parlor where the PCs are asked to wait by the austere manservant. He steps out of the room for a moment (presumably to inform his master of your presence) and then returns with a carafe of fine wine, a pitcher of clear water, and selected fresh fruit on a silver platter. "*For you, courtesy of my master,*" he says as he places them on a table near crystal glasses and turns to leave.

The parlor is lined with packed bookcases, framed by various oil paintings of faraway places and fantastic locales. The party sees one of a great road paved with humanoid bones, another of a bustling city set inside a dormant volcano, and an abstract painting of a vast, featureless ashen plain. All of the furniture in the room is gilt with fine gold tracery and padded with plush red velvet cushions. The floor is polished wood, but largely covered by a well-worn carpet depicting some forgotten battel between the forces of good and evil.

*Spoiler: Eligos*
Show



After a few minutes of waiting, an auburn-haired man of indeterminate age enters the room. The man wears an open red robe with a silver breastplate underneath. His sharp eyes are wells of deep gray accented with specks of red. "My manservant, Pollard, tells me that you wish to speak to me. My name is Eligos - how can I be of assistance?"

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local) DC 20, (Arcana) 15*
Show

Eligos is a patient, levelheaded man, respected throughout the city of Greyhawk for his obscure knowledge and skill in the arcane. Like Allustan and Marzena, he was once apprenticed to the archmage Tenser. Unlike the other two, however, Eligos still serves the archmage as one of Tenser's chief agents in the Free City.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Master Eligos," Lydia begins, stepping forward. "We have traveled from Diamond Lake to meet you at the behest of the wizard Allustan, a former colleague of yours. He believes you may be able to help us understand certain recent events. I speak of poisonous green worms appearing throughout the realm, a new breed of undead menace, and a whispered name, _Kyuss_, all said to be harbingers of some great calamity. The so-called _Age of Worms_." She pauses and looks back at her companions. "We have seen enough that we cannot discount the threat that it represents, and we are duty-bound to stop it. So, we have come to you for your learned opinion on the matter."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Allustan raises his eyebrows at the mention of Allustan. "Hmmm, I never thought I would hear from him again. But please, continue. Who are the rest of you? And do you all come asking about such dark portents? How are all of you involved in this business?" he asks, his expression softening a little as he turns to listen to the others.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"My name is Marzena, Master Eligos. I am a former student of the great Tenser, but that path wasn't for me... If I became a modest practitioner of the arcane, it was in a bit of roundabout way. But enough about me.

We brought our discoveries to Allustan first, but he recommended we seek the help of someone more knowledgeable: Yourself, Master. What we found, indeed, is concerning..." She begins to recount the group's experiences, the Kyuss worms, finding spawn in the Keep's basement, the supernatural terror, the dead birds and fish, the lizardmen's infected eggs, the ominous child's poem, and the terrible fates of Filge and his family. She finishes by quoting, yet again, the sentence that her mind is unable to shake off:

*"Through them all the worm that walks dreams, waiting the day its heralds rouse it to feed on all that is..."
*
*Spoiler*
Show

She basically recounts the same points we made to the Hieronean Elders.

----------


## JWallyR

"I'm Jan! Pleased to make your acquaintance!" says Jan, the impish sorceress bowing low before rising once more to meet the man's gaze. "I'm one of the Diamond Lake 'natives'," she chuckles absently before continuing, "and it's me, Frederick, and Olofire that kind of tripped into this whole thing."

In addition to providing a great deal of detail over the group's early adventures, before the addition of either Marzena or Lydia, the gnome cheerily punctuates the battlemage's recounting of the later events with colorful commentary.

"...so, yes, we're in a very strange situation. The Heironeans are taking this seriously, but aside from pockets of strangely-reslilient undead... we don't have any _targets_ for a 'search-and-destroy' type of approach. But the rumblings we have are... well, _chilling._" She shivers, subconsciously, in her seat. "For what it's worth, I don't think Allustan _wanted_ us to bring his name before you. I don't know the history, but... " she waves her hand dismissively in the air. "Point being, _he_ certainly thought it was serious, and above his ability to guide us. A mage of _your_ well-known knowledge and expertise, however... surely you have heard of this 'Kyuss'... being, right? Or divination about the "age of worms"?" The gnome looks up at the sober-gazed man hopefully.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+12)[*17*] to improve his attitude (?) toward the party.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick tromps through the city, perhaps even more somber and irritable than is usual.  He makes no effort to speak up when Marzena greets the manservant, and leaves his armored arms crossed over his chest when presented with wine and fruit.

At Eligos' arrival, he finally begins to soften up, well aware that their cause will be ill served by a brooding Half-Orc in spiked armor glowering in the corner.  He lets his more personable companions do most of the talking, only inclining his head by way of acknowledgement of Jan's introduction and a gruff "even so," by way of greeting.  He allows himself a more relaxed silence, at least, in the home of an honored and presumably powerful mage, preferring to stand than risk their host's plush cushions to his plate.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia looks surprised for a moment, then recovers. "I suppose your servant did not relay our introductions... no matter. My name is Lydia, and my associate Frederick and I are servants of the most holy Archpaladin, Heironeous. I was dispatched by the church to Diamond Lake for the sole purpose of gathering intelligence on this threat, which we have done." She glances at the rest of the group before continuing. "The Church is taking this threat _very_ seriously, but so far we haven't learned exactly what the undead are after, or how they can be stopped. You can't fight an army that skulks in the shadows..." Her grimace leaves little doubt of her opinion of such tactics.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire graciously takes a glass of water and listens as the others recount of the events from the beginning, with Jan's usual flourish. When it's his turn to speak he clears his throat and rises from his seat, "As they mentioned I am Dr. Olofire Lightouch, and studied at the Universities here in the free city. My specialty lies in biology, the human physiology. These spawn are unnatural. But even those specialized in arcane, in necromancy, say this is beyond _normal_."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Eligos listens closely as Marzena and Jan do the majority of the talking and nods at each of the PCs as they introduce themselves. "I still serve Tenser, in many respects. Did you leave on good terms? If so, I will be glad to pass along a greeting the next time we meet. If not, no harm done - wizards are nothing if not fickle and of high-opinion of themselves, Tenser included. I suppose it comes with the territory of being in-the-know on things so much of the time..." he says to Marzena when she mentions the famous Archmage.

At Jan's further comments regarding Allustan he actually smiles, briefly. "My relationship with Allustan is better from my perspective, perhaps, than his. I bear him no ill will, and am glad to hear he is well and thinks I can be of some aid. Perhaps this will be what pushes him to be brave - we will see."

When Lydia mentions the Church Eligos nods respectfully but makes no additional comment. However, as Dr. Lightfoot mentions necromancy and someone "specialized" in it Eligos' brows furrow in concern. "Have you discussed this with a necromancer? There are too few white- or even grey-necromancers in our world. 'The Art,' as it is called by many of them, attracts the worst sort all too often. Of course, you have likely fought at least one necromancer, given that you come to me out of concern of an undead plague. Did you dispatch of them, or were they able to escape? Did you learn their name?"

As they conclude their questions he says, "Do you have any physical specimens or relics for me to inspect as part of these queries?" The party then brings out the various findings of interest - the jar with the green worm, Zosiel's silver diadem (a Headband of Inspired Wisdom that was worn by Lyr, I believe), the two demon horns, the talisman of the sphere (all from the Whispering Cairn), the various journals and missives found beneath Diamond Lake (the Three Faces of Evil), and their own stories of what they found in the Mistmarsh (Encounter at Blackwall Keep) and outside of Fork. 

Eligos takes each item in hand, gently and with great respect for their value and potential threats. He doesn't speak, instead looking intently at each item as if committing their appearances to memory. After looking at them all and carefully reading what he can without taking too long for a polite audience Eligos looks at the party and speaks again. With two fingers raised to his lips in thought he says, "Although not my area of expertise, I do know a bit of what you speak and am greatly disturbed. I will look into this matter, but it will take me some time. There are many books to consult and most are kept in the Great Library. I should be able to gather the information you seek within the week.

It will greatly help if I may hold onto these items," he gestures to the collection of assorted relics. "While you wait, I recommend you stay at the Crooked House...oh, you already have lodging...there? Very good - I know the proprietor and consider him an old friend. Mention my name and he should be willing to provide you a discount on rooms. I will contact you when I have found the knowledge you seek. Until then, Greyhawk has many comforts not found in the small villages and towns of the Cairn Hills. 

Is here anything else you wish of me before I begin this research? If not, I will have Pollard walk you out..."

Eligos seems to be taking the threat of the Age of Worms very seriously. He comes off a bit standoffish, but not rudely so. Instead, he seems to be a focused man who is not particularly social but not deliberately anti-social either.

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Eligos listens closely as Marzena and Jan do the majority of the talking and nods at each of the PCs as they introduce themselves. "I still serve Tenser, in many respects. Did you leave on good terms? If so, I will be glad to pass along a greeting the next time we meet. If not, no harm done - wizards are nothing if not fickle and of high-opinion of themselves, Tenser included. I suppose it comes with the territory of being in-the-know on things so much of the time..." he says to Marzena when she mentions the famous Archmage.


"In good terms, certainly, yes", Marzena replies. "I apologized for wasting his time, he said I had not, even though he couldn't make a mage out of me: He made me a better learned person. Which was correct, no question."




> When Lydia mentions the Church Eligos nods respectfully but makes no additional comment. However, as Dr. Lightfoot mentions necromancy and someone "specialized" in it Eligos' brows furrow in concern. "Have you discussed this with a necromancer? There are too few white- or even grey-necromancers in our world. 'The Art,' as it is called by many of them, attracts the worst sort all too often. Of course, you have likely fought at least one necromancer, given that you come to me out of concern of an undead plague. Did you dispatch of them, or were they able to escape? Did you learn their name?"


"We did discuss the matter with a necromancer indeed. After failing to kill him, and in fact, acknowledging that he might have killed us if he had tried any harder. The name is Filge. Not a pleasant individual, I am told - my friends here have a history with him, longer than I. As far as we could understand, he also was a victim of this plague of worms. Most of his family was murdered and turned into spawn... as for himself, he was mysteriously turned into a mass of... well, a pile of worms, there's no two ways to tell it, I'm afraid." The battlemage begins to recount Filge's story and the group's negotiation with him.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Yes, dealing with the necromancer Filge was a... _necessary compromise_." Lydia grimaces. "Although he seemed quite protective of his younger sister, so perhaps there is still some humanity left in him. But for how long, who can say? If your studies indicate anything to you about the nature of this... worm-formed-curse, or how it might be broken, that would be valuable indeed."

"Thank you for your aid, Master Eligos. It is precisely knowledge of the foe that we seek. Who is behind this uprising, what are their aims, and how they may be stopped. You may put your faith in the might of the Valorous Host to dispatch the evildoers... once we know where and how to strike." With a polite nod she steps back, indicating her readiness to depart.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Filge...Filge...Hoffman? If I recall correctly he was expelled from the University when he continued to exert control over undead during his studies there," begins Eligos before looking at Frederick and Lydia to gauge their reactions. "As you may or may not know, the University of Magical Arts has a collection of several standard specimens of animate undead kept under the strict guidance and supervision of several of the local churches. They are used for study and to train those with the aptitude to learn how to turn them, much as some members of the clergy can. I have never been a professor there, but if I remember the reports correctly he had an aptitude for controlling and directing  and refused to adjust his methods. It is one of the ways the school ensures they only train white-necromancers, you see.

I never met Filge personally, so I only know a small bit - I make it a point to speak with the professors regularly and try to keep tabs on up and coming wizards of all stripes. When he left the city I lost track of him. You say he has been cursed and is now a mass of worms? I will add that to my research goals..._what an awful fate!_...Is there anything else you wish to tell me?"

If the party has nothing else, Eligos keeps what items they allow (I will assume you leave everything requested unless you specifically want to keep it - for example, if *Albinobrow* wants Olofire to research the worms with his old professors, they will need at least one specimen) and ends their audience. Pollard escorts you out after confirming that you are staying at the Crooked House. "*I will come to summon you when Master Eligos has completed his research for you,*" he says, declining to give an estimate on the time it will take and bidding you a polite, but firm, farewell at the door.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

It is now late afternoon. There is still plenty you can do, and Olofire wants to visit the University. Let me recommend that happen the following day. Do you wish to go shopping, or directly back to the Crooked House? Or would you like to look into the cultural opportunities in Greyhawk? This is a large, cosmopolitan city with art, museums, sporting events, food, etc...anything you can imagine can either be found here or passes through periodically. 

The story does _not_ pause for a week while you wait, so I don't need long downtime plans - just give me some actions for this afternoon/evening and I will move things along accordingly.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick finds himself precisely as uncomfortable in Eligos' posh home as he expected to be.  Unwilling to soil their host's ostentation decorations, he stands at rest near a wall, where he can watch the mage as well as most of the entrances to the room.  He remains silent, but for a handful of grunts of acknowledgement until Eligos demonstrates familiarity with Filge.  "The very same," Frederick grunts.  "It was perhaps the single most uncomfortable exchange I've ever experienced, but he seemed forthright in his desire to fight against the age of worms... in his own way."  

The broad-shouldered paladin frowns deeply.  "I cannot abide his methods, but we were in no position to insist otherwise.  As hideous as his form may be, it clearly imparts noteworthy _protection_."  He shudders, glancing at Olofire.  "I watched Olofire plunge a blade into his belly, only to be removed clean and unbloodied.  I trust that Heironeous' blessing would enable me to smite him, but when we met I was exhausted and unable to think clearly enough."  After a weighty pause, he sighs.  He pointedly avoids Lydia's gaze as he finds himself uttering something akin to heresy.  "Perhaps it's for the best.  I pray we will find a way to heal him, and likewise urge him towards _better_ things."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Frederick is pointedly disinterested in pursuing cultural things in Greyhawk.  He will go with anyone else who wants to, mostly as a self-appointed bodyguard.

----------


## Albinobrow

> "Filge...Filge...Hoffman? If I recall correctly he was expelled from the University when he continued to exert control over undead during his studies there," begins Eligos before looking at Frederick and Lydia to gauge their reactions. "As you may or may not know, the University of Magical Arts has a collection of several standard specimens of animate undead kept under the strict guidance and supervision of several of the local churches. They are used for study and to train those with the aptitude to learn how to turn them, much as some members of the clergy can. I have never been a professor there, but if I remember the reports correctly he had an aptitude for controlling and directing  and refused to adjust his methods. It is one of the ways the school ensures they only train white-necromancers, you see.
> 
> I never met Filge personally, so I only know a small bit - I make it a point to speak with the professors regularly and try to keep tabs on up and coming wizards of all stripes. When he left the city I lost track of him. You say he has been cursed and is now a mass of worms? I will add that to my research goals..._what an awful fate!_...Is there anything else you wish to tell me?"
> 
> If the party has nothing else, Eligos keeps what items they allow (I will assume you leave everything requested unless you specifically want to keep it - for example, if *Albinobrow* wants Olofire to research the worms with his old professors, they will need at least one specimen) and ends their audience. Pollard escorts you out after confirming that you are staying at the Crooked House. "*I will come to summon you when Master Eligos has completed his research for you,*" he says, declining to give an estimate on the time it will take and bidding you a polite, but firm, farewell at the door.
> 
> *Spoiler: OoC*
> Show
> 
> ...


If I may, who were Filge's professors you mentioned? I plan to go to the University tomorrow and meet with my own professors regarding this plague and any insights they may have. But if we can also speak with his old teachers, perhaps they too could shed light not only on the Age of Worms but also on Filge and his condition.

As their conversation comes to close, Olofire gives a slight nod to Eligos in thanks for his hospitality and heads out. After they leave he turns to Jan, So Jan, is there anything here you'd like to see?

----------


## MuffinMan

"For your first visit, may I suggest the _Red Serpent Restaurant_," Lydia interjects, stepping to tower over both Olofire and Jan. "They have the spiciest noodles I've ever tasted! It's over on the west side of the city, near the River Quarter. And the Artisan's Quarter is nearby, if you want to lighten your coin purses on any trinkets." Suddenly she scowls at noone in particular, remembering how her own coin purse has recently been lightened against her will.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Picked a name at semi-random from this map of Grayhawk City. Lydia suggests touring a few culinary destinations before retiring to the Crooked House for the night.

----------


## JWallyR

As the party makes their way toward the exit, Jan lets out a deep exhale, apparently having been holding the great majority of her breath during their audience with the sagely mage. "_Phew._ He wasn't nearly as stodgy, nor as stiff as some of the big wizardly types I've heard about. Hopefully he can get us pointed in the right direction."




> "For your first visit, may I suggest the _Red Serpent Restaurant_," Lydia interjects, stepping to tower over both Olofire and Jan. "They have the spiciest noodles I've ever tasted! It's over on the west side of the city, near the River Quarter. And the Artisan's Quarter is nearby, if you want to lighten your coin purses on any trinkets." Suddenly she scowls at noone in particular, remembering how her own coin purse has recently been lightened against her will.


Jan turns a surprised, but gleaming smile upon the Heironean priestess. "Why, that sounds _amazing!!_ A little more exciting than road rations or barracks fare, eh? Why not, while we're in the Free City!" She chuckles up at Lydia before turning her gaze toward Frederick. "'Sides, maybe we can get a bit of sun to peek out of those thunderclouds. What say you, Freddy?" She beams up at the half-orc expectantly.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"The Red Serpent? Great idea! I've not been in years! They're great with spicy food, but my real favorite is their dessert table. I hope they still have their mint leaf and monster raspberry loaf! I used to have that on every birthday..." Marzena enthusiastically endorses Lydia's suggestion.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Eligos nods sagely at Frederick's comments. "An apocalypse makes for strange bed-fellows. Your desire to redeem Filge is noble - in many ways even more noble than the usual motives of crusading Heironeans. You two are to be commended," he says, nodding at Lydia and Frederick.




> If I may, who were Filge's professors you mentioned?


"I generally keep the names of my network-members private, but it isn't much of a secret who runs the 'School of _the_ Art,' as Necromancers call it...or rather, who _is_ the school in Greyhawk. Lady - _Doctor_ - Ellandra Tolbert is the most experienced necromancer allowed to operate within the greater jurisdiction of the Free City. She is a very private woman and does not frequently entertain visitors. She is well known to the local churches and minds herself so as not to draw attention to herself. She is not a particularly principled woman when it comes to philosophies, but she is devoted both to the study of necromantic magic and the proper use of it - that is, she abhors undead but believes the best way to combat them is to study them. I can vouch for her balanced perspective and that she has worked hard for the respect of her peers," responds Eligos before continuing in a discouraging tone. "As I mentioned, she rarely sees guests. _We_ only converse via letter - mundane missives delivered by a trusted agent. I can see if she will meet you, if you like, but I doubt she will..."

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Arcana) DC 25, (Religion) 30*
Show

Lady Tolbert is a reclusive White-Necromancer (meaning she is vehemently against the use of undead or using Necromancy magic against the living) who has lived in Greyhawk for about three decades. She is of noble birth, a widow, and an adjunct professor at the University (where she teaches private lessons to select few students who show both an aptitude for Necromancy and the self-control to avoid falling into Grey- or Black-Necromancy. Rumor has it that she is somewhat lovely, though other rumors suggest this is a disguise hiding horrible necromancy-induced scars and disfigurements. Her relative wealth is unknown, though she does not appear to engage in commerce, suggesting she is either fabulously wealthy or lives ascetically-enough to be sustained on the small salary received for her teaching and research efforts.


With the party decided, they make their way towards the Red Serpent Restaurant. Turning a corner in the diverse and busy Foreign Quarter (home of many exotic merchants and travelers looking to earn fortunes in trade during their visits to the Free City), the party sees a brightly painted, mostly-red building with serpentine-dragon motifs throughout the architecture. There is a fifteen minute wait, during which time they see a dizzying array of people pass by on the street - every race the PCs can name, and several of which only Marzena or Olofire have ever heard. The hustle and bustle at times even brushes up against the line outside the restaurant, though not roughly enough to upset anyone.

Once inside they are greeted by a tall, stately raven-haired human woman in a well-made black dress and gold cloak. "*Welcome to the Red Serpent! I'm Enkar - my husband Cevin and I own the place. Thank you for waiting - we are a bit busier than usual tonight. Can I get you all a table for five?*"

*Spoiler: Enkar Efstri and a bust of her husband Cevin*
Show




Over the course of the meal you learn that Enkar was an adventuring warrior in her youth. It was during one adventure that she met her husband, Cevin, who was some kind of martial-mystic living in far off lands. They fell in love, married, and retired from adventuring to open this restaurant in Greyhawk. The food does not disappoint - spicier peppers than anyone has had anywhere else are liberally used in the seasonings - and there is a surprising new treat! To balance the fiery heat of their food, the Efstris have installed a magical drink refrigerator and now serve all their drinks, alcoholic and not, ice-cold! This novelty (completely unheard of anywhere else) makes the evening's meal a real treat.

And yes, they still serve the mint leaf and monster raspberry loaf. "*Try it with a cold glass of milk - it will help your stomachs later!*"

After making it back to the Crooked House, the party sleeps well, with full bellies and only a little bit of indigestion from the unusual spices thank to the milk. They all wake the next day, ready to visit the University and Dr. Lightfoot's old schoolhouse...

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

This has been a big post already. Please take a moment to respond to it, if you like. I will post to introduce the University on Friday or Saturday.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick looks down to meet Jan's gaze.  Unable to completely maintain his irritable facade, he smirks at the ingratiating little Gnome and begrudgingly assents to chaperone join them on their quest for more flavorful vittles.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena recognizes the Red Serpent's owner and flashes her a warm smile. "Yours used to be my favorite place as a teenager you know! So glad to be back, it's been a long time! And... I already know what dessert I will want ", she adds, slightly blushing at this outburst of childishness, but beaming with pleasure all the same.

During the meal, she marvels at the innovative chilled drinks, and definitely tries a few, concluding with the milk to go with the cake - just as good as she remembered it. "Ah, this feels really great, friends." Her eyes wander a bit as she realizes this reprieve in their incredibly scary quest will be a brief one.

----------


## MuffinMan

The food and ambiance of the Red Serpent Restaurant is enough to make even the businesslike Lydia lower her guard - a little. Sighing as she relaxes in the atmosphere of good food and good company, strange thoughts begin to appear unbidden. _The life of a civilian... Not so bad, in moments like this. I think I could rather get used to this kind of-_ "What?! No!" Her face flushes as she realizes she has spoken the last part aloud! She quickly buries her face in an ice cold drink, hoping her companions will take the flush on her face for the work of the spice.

Later, something Eligos said comes back to her. "So, this _white_ necromancer, Doctor Tolbert... It's a rare thing, being permitted to practice necromancy within the Free City itself. Did you ever encounter her in your days at the university, Doctor Olofire? Or, has anyone else heard of her?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick largely keeps his peace as Eligos ruminates over the elusive Doctor Tolbert.  He shrugs noncommittally, uninterested or unwilling to show any interest in meeting with the woman directly.  



In the Red Serpent, the sheer novelty of _cold_ drinks, in a hot climate utterly shatters Frederick's stoic veneer.  After one ale so cold he thought the mug would freeze to his lips, he simply had to have another.  By the end of the meal, he amicably calls out to the server.  "Your patron may have ruined ale for me forever, you know!"

He turns to Lydia, his expression guarded.  "I know nothing of her.  Until meeting Mister Hoffman again, I never would have considered such a thing plausible in the first place."  He frowns into his frigid brew, scowling and thoughtful.  After a long pull, he sighs.  "Now, I just don't know what to think at all."

If not for his sheer size and constitution, the hulking paladin would have needed more than a few extra hands to make it back to the Crooked House.  Fortunately or otherwise, his life has been rough enough that he's learned to hold his own despite unfavorable circumstances.  He manages the streets without issue, and only begins to show his state when he's back among the awkward angles and uneven landings that gave him fits stone sober.  Half-laughing, half-crying, Frederick begrudgingly accepts the assistance of one of the barmaids to return to his quarters above the common room.

----------


## Albinobrow

> The food and ambiance of the Red Serpent Restaurant is enough to make even the businesslike Lydia lower her guard - a little. Sighing as she relaxes in the atmosphere of good food and good company, strange thoughts begin to appear unbidden. _The life of a civilian... Not so bad, in moments like this. I think I could rather get used to this kind of-_ "What?! No!" Her face flushes as she realizes she has spoken the last part aloud! She quickly buries her face in an ice cold drink, hoping her companions will take the flush on her face for the work of the spice.


The atmosphere is a pleasant change from the gravity of the work they have been doing since meeting in Diamond Lake. The hustle and bustle of the restaurant, not the restaurant but the whole city, brings about moments of nostalgia from his years as a student. But Lydia's outburst brings him back to the table. He looks up to Lydia with some concern "What no what? Are you ok? 




> Later, something Eligos said comes back to her. "So, this _white_ necromancer, Doctor Tolbert... It's a rare thing, being permitted to practice necromancy within the Free City itself. Did you ever encounter her in your days at the university, Doctor Olofire? Or, has anyone else heard of her?"


I remember going to one of her lectures once hoping the information she had might help further my own studies and interests. But my work is in finding ways to improve the living. While I remember she had some interesting points, I mostly forgot the lecture as it wasn't relevant to my work. Beyond that though, no I have not encountered her personally. Though I must admit I am very excited to go back and see the labs again. For the first time in a while, a genuine smile comes across Olofire's face as he looks down into his food before taking another swig of ale.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party makes their way to their rooms, each sleeping soundly through a night of heavy rain and storms that blows through about an hour after the PCs go to bed. The next morning begins with a steady drizzle of rain, leaving the cobbled city streets full of puddles as the water washes away much of the dust and grime of the last several days. There are less guests in the Crooked House common room at breakfast, as some of the usual patrons decide to stay out of the rain this morning. The inn itself is dry, with none of the leaks that one might expect in such an asymmetrical building. It appears that the gnomish innkeeper, Tarquin, has waterproof sacks that he places over the many owlbear heads decorating the common room, "The moisture isn't good for the cured skins - the taxidermist I use recommends keeping them out of the moist air as much as possible," he explains. 

After a light breakfast everyone gets ready to leave for the University. After putting on their cloaks to keep out the worst of the rain they step out into the streets of the Foreign Quarter and begin making their way towards Clerkburg. As they pass the Low Market they cut through several side streets, following the halfling doctor as he leads them down memory lane, they see ahead a man standing atop a covered rain barrel, screaming at the passersby as they pointedly ignore his ravings. Dressed only in a ratty robe and waving a long, charred staff, the balding human man seems to be shouting himself hoarse, yet the crowd still passes him by without paying much attention at all. "That's the 'Rain Barrel Man,'" explains Olofire as they approach. "He's done this for years - mostly harmless, just rants and raves at people as they pass. Sometimes it's about dragon attacks, other times its about the rifts to the outside, all sorts of crazy nonsense..."

As the party gets closer the man continues to rant, spittle flying as he works himself up into a frenzy. "*LISTEN TO ME, YOU CHILDREN OF THE FREE CITY, AND HEAR THE DOOM THAT BUILDS BEFORE YOUR BLIND EYES. YOU IN YOUR HOUSE OF GOLD AND YOU IN YOUR HOVEL OF MUD AND EVEN YOU IN YOUR MAIL OR METAL, NONE OF YOU ARE SAFE FROM THE DOOM, FROM THE AGE OF WORMS. OH YES, IT IS COMING! HAVE YOU NOT HEARD THE DEAD DRAGONS ROAR? HAVE YOU NOT SMELLED THE ROT FESTERING UNDER YOUR VERY NOSE?!? HAVE YOU NOT DREAMT OF THE WORM THAT WALKS, BRINGING DECAY TO ALL HE TOUCHES?!?!? FOOLS! YOU ARE ALL FOOLS! YOUR DOOM IS UPON YOU!! THE END IS IN SIGHT AND NONE OF YOU SHALL BE SPARED!!! DECAY IS THE FUTURE AND THE FUTURE IS HERE!!!!*"

Olofire stops in shock at the mention of the Age of Worms, and the party listens to the rest of the rant as the old man screams his fury into the rainy sky...What do you do?

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Local) DC 10 for (ex-)Greyhawk residents or DC 20 for visitors*
Show

The 'Rain Barrel Man' is not known for anything beyond his craziness and the utter inaccuracy of his rants. He calls himself the prophet of the golden eye' but is not recognized by any of the legitimate authorities, churches, or soothsaying organizations in the city.

Basically he is a crazy street prophet...at least as far as anyone has ever known before...

----------


## Farmerbink

The next day, Frederick seems perhaps a little less somber than before.  His usually-surly demeanor is almost _pleasant_ around the table to break their fast.  Despite the rain, something about the night before must have improved his overall perspective on their plights.  He eats a _little_ less than the prodigious fare of the last few days, and mutters "Not so exciting the hundredth time," by way of explanation.

As he follows close behind Olofire, Frederick peers ahead with a dull but intense expression.  Unwilling to be taken by surprise (again), he glances down side streets and occasionally meets Lydia's gaze to be sure she hasn't noticed something he's missed.  At sudden mention of their very errand, he blinks several times, stunned by the disheveled man's words.  "Might be for the better if you _don't_ talk about that," he mutters to no one, dismayed that association with a well-known lunatic might make their cause even harder to believe.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan peers out through the doors at the drizzle, clutching her cloak closely about her as she peers up through the eaves to get a glimpse at the sky. "Well," she ponders idly, "at least it's not so blasted _hot_ as that stinking swamp." Shrugging resignedly, the gnome pads off after Olofire into the puddle-strewn streets, trying to keep her already (and perpetually) frizzy blue-black hair from getting _too_ out of control in the humidity.




> "*...NONE OF YOU ARE SAFE FROM THE DOOM, FROM THE AGE OF WORMS. OH YES, IT IS COMING! HAVE YOU NOT HEARD THE DEAD DRAGONS ROAR? HAVE YOU NOT SMELLED THE ROT FESTERING UNDER YOUR VERY NOSE?!? HAVE YOU NOT DREAMT OF THE WORM THAT WALKS, BRINGING DECAY TO ALL HE TOUCHES?!?!? FOOLS! YOU ARE ALL FOOLS! YOUR DOOM IS UPON YOU!! THE END IS IN SIGHT AND NONE OF YOU SHALL BE SPARED!!! DECAY IS THE FUTURE AND THE FUTURE IS HERE!!!!*"





> "Might be for the better if you _don't_ talk about that,"


Jan, stunned, stares upward at the apparent madman. "No, Freddy, maybe he _should_ talk!  *Hey! Yoo-hoo, down here!!*" Jan suddenly calls upward, padding across the cobblestone street while waving excitedly at the shouting man. "*Hey! What's all this about an 'age of worms', and walking worms?? Where are you getting all this??*"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The grim street prophet stares at Jan with a gaze somewhere between madness and complete idiocy, as if he doesn't understand what she is asking at all. For a moment he seems to be gathering his thoughts, mumbling unintelligibly to himself, and then he takes a deep breath. "*LISTEN TO ME, YOU CHILDREN OF THE FREE CITY, AND HEAR THE DOOM THAT BUILDS BEFORE YOUR BLIND EYES. YOU IN YOUR HOUSE OF GOLD AND YOU IN YOUR HOVEL OF MUD AND EVEN YOU IN YOUR MAIL OR METAL, NONE OF YOU ARE SAFE FROM THE DOOM...*

He continues through his entire speech, repeating verbatim, and then looks about with a crazed expression as if he doesn't see the party standing there trying to get his attention...

----------


## MuffinMan

"Pay him no mind," Lydia places a hand on Jan's shoulder and gently nudges her back towards the road. "The man is quite mad - I'm sure it's just a coincidence that he's talking about the subject of our mission. He probably overheard a few Heironeans discussing it in passing and thought it'd make a great subject for one of his 'sermons'..." She rolls her eyes to indicate what she thinks of _that_ and makes ready to continue following Olofire to the University.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire looks up at the rain barrel man with concern. "Perhaps you're right Lydia. But his ravings before all seemed, just as you said, that of a mad man. So why does he speak the truth now? What about all those years of his crazy talk? Was all that true as well and we just didn't know? I'd be curious to learn more from this man as well." He stops to think for a moment. 

"We mentioned before possibly splitting up to talk to everyone that we need to here. What do you think about doing that now? Lydia and Frederick, you could stay here and try to talk to the Rain Barrel Man. Marzena and I can go in and talk with mine and Filge's professors. Jan you could join either group, as you see fit. Though your unique personality and skills might be better used here with the Rain Barrel Man.

He looks to each member of the party, "What do you think?"

----------


## JWallyR

Jan stares upward, hopefully at the crazed man... before realizing that he is simply repeating his speech, vacant eyes unseeingly scanning the cobblestone street.

With a sudden, dark scowl, Jan allows herself to be steered away by Lydia. "Ugh. Seemed like too much of a coincidence to pass by," she grumbles. "But I guess the old saying still rings true, 'a stopped clock is right twice a day'."




> "Lydia and Frederick, you could stay here and try to talk to the Rain Barrel Man. Marzena and I can go in and talk with mine and Filge's professors. Jan you could join either group, as you see fit. Though your unique personality and skills might be better used here with the Rain Barrel Man.
> 
> What do you think?"


With one last sour glance up at the raving street preacher, Jan _huffs._ "I think I'd have better luck charming something resembling coherence out of the barrel he's _standing_ on." Perking up slightly, she continues, "I think I'd rather see the University! That kind of thing was never my thing, of course, but you scholarly types have a different way of thinking, and a girl can't help but be curious." Sending an unexpected peal of laughter to echo across the street, she turns in the direction the group was already going.

"Shall we?"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena looks at the crazed prophet of doom quizzically. "I don't think we'll get much out of him, Doctor. Remember these children and their awful little song? When we asked them, no one could say where they had heard it first. Yet, there's no way it was some ancestral thing passed along the generations. We can only conclude that the Age of Worms is..." A shiver passes through her as she reflects on this. "... well... is in the air, somehow, so to speak".

"To me, this is the strongest proof that our quest for answers is not some foolish errand. Whether we will find any such answers is anybody's guess. But we ought to start in places where rationality is still a thing - like the University. I agree with Jan, let's go."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick grunts.  "I wouldn't feel good leaving you all for very long anyway."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party leaves the street-preacher behind as he begins to bellow his warning again, spittle and phlegm flying. They walk through the sleet and rain towards Clerkburg as Olofire begins to tell them about his experience in school. 

In the Free City of Greyhawk alchemy is taught according to one of two competing traditions. Inspired by either Nolzur or Keoghtom, alchemy professors tend towards either jealously guarding their discoveries and alchemical formulas or towards working together in communes that share their efforts freely but lack the personal recognition that often inspires great genius. 

Followers of Keoghtom often teach large classes of young brewers, apprentice crafters, wizards taking an elective, and would-be alchemists. Their lectures provide new students the basics needed to avoid killing themselves, blowing each other up, or accidentally poisoning someone, but most fail to pass along any advanced topics. Olofire knows three members of the staff who teach such classes.

*Spoiler: Jacquelyn Cloudfang*
Show

Jacquelyn Cloudfang is a middle-aged female half-elf with cropped, straight, silver hair and blue eyes. A bit of a tattoo fanatic, she is recognized as a good arbiter and always works towards resolution of conflict. While a member of the Followers of Keoghtom, she is somewhat eccentric, and rarely does what she is told. Her trademark, feathered purple hat makes her easy to pick out of a crowd. Professor Cloudfang teaches Alchemical Safety and Research Practices, the irony of which is not lost upon her. "Do what I say if you want to live! Nevermind that I don't follow directions - I'm the professor, you are the students! And believe me, if you want to live to graduate, you will learn what I have to teach you..."

*Spoiler: Irim Bonegrip*
Show

Irim Bonegrip is an old male mountain dwarf with a cleanly shaven, waxed head, rough, sunburned, brown skin, and a very long spotty beard. Though Keoghtom likely ascended to demi-god status over a century ago, Dr. Bonegrip zealously worships Moradin, the God of dwarves, creation, smithing, protection, metalcraft, and stonework and is a zealous evangelist for his faith. He is a lifelong bachelor and hopeless romantic. Though a talented alchemist, he doesn't like his profession and has always dreamed of becoming a philosopher. He teaches Basic Poisons and Bomb-Making strictly by the book (which he wrote) and has a reputation for being brilliant...and boring. "*Turn to page three hundred fifty two, paragraph eight. Read until page three hundred fifty four, paragraph one. Then raise your hand and tell me the significance of nightshade in the admixture described...*"

*Spoiler: Celenwe Gadilinion*
Show

Celenwe Gadilinion is a young (by elf-standards) male high elf with cropped, straight, brown hair and brown eyes. An avid outdoorsman, Mr. Gadilinion is unusual amongst his colleagues for his love of fresh air free of the pungent fumes of his trade. When not wearing his thick, _thick_ spectacles he squints badly. "I never was much of an archer - it's a good thing you only need to be close with bombs, right?" From his "classroom" on the roof of the building he teaches Bomb-Throwing and the Physiological Effects of Alchemy on the Natural World. Though he lacks a higher degree, he is recognized as a prodigious reader and an inspired, natural talent in the field.

Nolzurite alchemists recognize that their work needs to be shared, but do so only with their apprentices and specifically selected students. They make excellent mentors and researchers, but rarely take the time to work with apprentice alchemists on the basics. Olofire earned his doctorate under Dr. Cassius Ashglade, one of the youngest professors at the Academy of Alchemists.

*Spoiler: Cassius Ashglade*
Show

Dr. Ashglade is a human in his late twenties with long, curled, hair stained in dozens of colors and brown eyes. His scarred, rough brown skin shows the marks of numerous alchemical explosions and accidents that he has weathered. Behind his plain, round face (with a very short handlebar moustache) hides a critical intellect and a passion for adventure. Known for disappearing without warning for weeks at a time, he trusts his hunches and is very impatient when people waste his time. "*We've only a short time in the world, Olofire. We must use it with passion and vigor, doing the most good for the most people in the least time! Now, show me what you have learned in your other classes and let me help you improve upon it...*"

To which professor do you wish to go first, *Albinobrow*? All of them are in town at the moment and can be found either teaching a class or in their offices. Does anyone else want to make recommendations?

----------


## Albinobrow

Dr. Olofire can't help but smiling walking through the halls he spent so many years. His feet move on their own, tracing footsteps left long ago. He peers into each class as he passes seeing the labs full of bright young students. His cheerful expression, although natural, seems so out of place considering why they are here and all they've been through these last months. Eyes forward now, he marches to his destination. Left after going up the stairs. Left again. And the fourth door on the right. 

He pauses. Looks at the door in front of him and wrings his hands. Shakes them out three times and knocks. **Knock knock knocknock knock.** He turns the handle. **Knock knock.** 

"Dr. Ashglade? Do you have a moment for a former student?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*WAIT! Stop right there!*" the professor calls out from behind a collection of bubbling beakers, brilliantly colored vials, and at least eight different colors of Bunsen burner flames. "*Don't come forward - that door should be locked...wait there for a moment...*" he continues as he appears to juggle apple-sized brightly shining polyhedrons into several porcelain bowls nearby with gentle streams of clear liquid flowing into them from crystal spouts. The display of dexterity would be impressive on its own, but the complexity of what is happening alchemically demonstrates skill bordering on divinely inspired performance art. After about a minute more things seem to simmer down and Dr. Ashglade steps out of his laboratory, dousing the lights and locking the door behind him. "*Had you come inside the heat from your bodies would have increased the ambient temperature past the safe point and it's likely that would have all blown up...well...Clerkburg. Now, while my universal lycanthropy-cure matures, what brings you here, Dr. Lightfoot? How goes your experiments into improved wound-repair on pre-mortem humanoids?*"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena, in the background, makes a polite little bow, taking great pains to suppress the hilarity that flows through her on meeting such an archetypical academic. This brings some cherished memories of the more amusing times she had as a student herself, a few years back...

----------


## Albinobrow

The little Doctor's face brightens up, more than any of his current party had seen before,  as he sees his old professor's lab! "A universal lycanthrope cure! How are you conducting it without some source of moon light? Wait.. Of course! As the drops fall onto the polyhedrons, the clear liquid is refracting the light away from the bowls, simulating the moonlight! Brilliant! Were the angle of those polyhedrons slightly off the admixture would become inert! And I have made many strides in my research. I have, to some degree found a way to speed one's natural healing to mere moments! While it is not a great mount of repair, it'll do in a pinch. In fact I had hoped to pick your brain with regards to..." He pauses and looks back over his shoulder at the group before regaining his composure.

"For the last several months I have been traveling and working closely with this group. This is Sir Fredrick Strongarm, paladin of Heironeous. Miss Janstina Silentall, a sorceress. Lady Lydia Constantine, cleric of Heironeous. And Lady Marzena, battleamge of Blackwall Keep." He motions to each in turn. "This small company has seen much and it is why we came here to seek your council. It's slightly ironic you label my work as "improved wound-repair on pre-mortum humanoids". We have recently encountered several *post*-mortum hunanoids. Who are able to self repair at a remarkable rate. Their mere presence is capable of sending all but the most stalwart running in the other direction." He pauses briefly to consider his next words.

"Actually, how much do you pay attention to the ravings of the rain barrel man?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*How do you do?*" asks Dr. Ashglade politely as he is introduced to the party. Then, when Olofire asks about the Rain Barrel Man one eyebrow raises and he looks in confusion at his pupil. "*I don't. But you all look like an adventuring company, and I have some experience with those. In fact, I expect to be leaving tomorrow, shortly after breakfast with my current company to attempt to administer that concoction to some needy folks in the Free Lands of Dyvers. It seems an outbreak occurred several months back and we've been able to get the folks to quarantine. There are some pretty serious issues with some of their neighbors...it's likely to get pretty violent...

But you aren't here to listen to my troubles. You need something. What is it? I hope you're doing good work - there's nothing more important, you know...*"

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick gives Olofire more than a little room to enter and conduct himself in the university as he sees fit.  Still, he makes a truly remarkable sight- a brutish Half-Orc in spiked full plate marching resolutely through a place of learning.  He snorts more than a few times as he clanks through the halls, though his expression remains somewhat markedly more pleasant than usual.  

After a time, he mutters to Jan, "It's just like the Sanctum, except...  well...  different."  He chuckles at the lameness of his explanation.  "Everyone is watching, waiting to see what someone else will do.  Nobody knows what to make of us, at least not the students."  He continues chuckling quietly, until Olofire introduces him.  He inclines his head respectfully to Dr. Ashglade, and raises an eyebrow in curiosity at mention of the man's traveling companions.  He keeps his peace, however, rather than interrupting Olofire's description.

----------


## Albinobrow

"Yes, I believe the work we are completing is for good. In fact it may be more than just good." He pauses for a moment. "As for the Rain Barrel Man, you and I both know that his ravings are that of a mad man and not to be taken seriously. However, today walking here he spoke of an Age of Worms. A time where death and decay spreads rampant. Undead are rising and are strengthened by these worms. We have seen them. Fought them. Many people, soldiers even, have fallen and risen again bolstered by these creatures. As I mentioned, they have stitched their own wounds in a moment right before my eyes. Their mere presence can send people running in fear. Not only that, they are intelligent. We have heard them conversing, strategizing with each other coming up with a plan of attack. Have you heard or seen anything like this before?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Dr. Ashglade's expression darkens at Olofire's words and he takes the party aside to a more private room (away from the students and classes) and sits down to listen in more detail. After they have completely recounted their story (in as much or as little detail as desired) he sits back and thinks quietly for several moments. "*As you know, Dr. Lightfoot, alchemy is a powerful force, but somewhat limited in the capacity to influence more-intense magical powers. It is a difficulty that even our greatest minds haven't ever overcome - we simply cannot reproduce the raw power of the most talented arcane magic users or the most blessed and divinely-connected priests. What you describe borders upon the impossible for members of our field, but perhaps we can help. What exactly have you found you need? I'm not familiar with the history or mechanics of negative energy and these worms, but perhaps I can help if you have something very specific in mind...*"

Hand-waving the story re-telling. I need specifics for any of the alchemy professors to help. What do you hope to accomplish by involving them in this? The Age of Worms is somewhat obscure knowledge, centered around ancient history and religious cults (which you will learn later from Eligos). Otherwise, hardly anyone will have ever even heard of it.

On the other hand, combatting undead and unholy transformations is something alchemists might be able to help you do. What tools, focused-knowledge, or tactical advise are you looking to get while at the Alchemy College?

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's expression remains peevish, and she follows Olofire to his mentor's office largely in silence. The warning voice in response to her companion's knocks and attempt to open the door jar her from her introspection, however; in spite of the tone and warning, the tiny gnome darts forward, squeezing by her companions to peer through the gap between door and frame in a desperate attempt to catch a glimpse of... _whatever_ is happening inside! Staring, mouth agape, at the flames and vials and shapes being manipulated within, the tiny gnome holds her peace until the party is welcomed into the room. Giggling giddily, she claps her hands in response to the skillful display. "Magnificent, professor! I have no idea what you were doing," she chuckles, "but simply marvelous, all the same!"




> "*What exactly have you found you need? I'm not familiar with the history or mechanics of negative energy and these worms, but perhaps I can help if you have something very specific in mind...*"


Jan pipes up once more (having interjected frequently in the retelling of their various encounters with the worms): "Well, given those... 'limitations' on alchemy... do you have some alchemical recommendations for those of us who _aren't_ personal representatives of good gods," she hooks one tiny thumb toward Frederick pointedly, "and therefore particularly resistant to supernatural fear and diseases? Sooner or later, we're gonna run up against too many of these things for even such stalwarts to stand alone."

----------


## Albinobrow

> Jan pipes up once more (having interjected frequently in the retelling of their various encounters with the worms): "Well, given those... 'limitations' on alchemy... do you have some alchemical recommendations for those of us who _aren't_ personal representatives of good gods," she hooks one tiny thumb toward Frederick pointedly, "and therefore particularly resistant to supernatural fear and diseases? Sooner or later, we're gonna run up against too many of these things for even such stalwarts to stand alone."


"Yes that would be a great help. If it weren't for Mr. Strongarm here, I would've been far worse off during our last encounter with these undead. And, since they are undead, we were also hoping to speak with Dr. Ellandra Tolbert. Do you know where we might find her?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "... do you have some alchemical recommendations for those of us who _aren't_ personal representatives of good gods, and therefore particularly resistant to supernatural fear and diseases?"


Dr. Ashglade smiles briefly at Jan before shrugging and looking into the middle distance, unseeing as he thinks about his answer. "*The most obvious option is for you to learn alchemy yourself and develop a cognatogen - a variation of a mutagen that can increase the user's mental capacity in a variety of ways. You could also prepare extracts that can cause effects like several spells, colloquially called Aid, or perhaps Rage, even Spell Immunity, if you find a skilled enough alchemist, that is. But honestly, none of that is really anything that couldn't be done more easily by a cleric or wizard. The alchemical mixtures could be put into potion form, of course, but presumably you could have figured that out on your own...*"




> "And, since they are undead, we were also hoping to speak with Dr. Ellandra Tolbert. Do you know where we might find her?"


"*Lady Tolbert? Wow, she's a tough cookie...That will take some time, but I can try. She's even more selective about the students and faculty she sees than Nolzurites. I don't think she has taught any public classes in several years...She might have a private student she tutors, but finding well-behaved necromancy students is probably difficult. 

I think she has a private apartment in the High Quarter...but I've never heard of her accepting unsolicited visitors...What do you want to ask her?*"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena clears her throat. In the presence of such a learned scholar, one that is quite liable to launch into a passionate lecture about a most beloved subject, she's always found it best to be brief and to the point. "Doctor, we wish to learn as much as we can from the Lady Tolbert about these Kyuss spawn, especially if even worse varieties exist, as we have heard. And of course, how to best fight them. One specific example could be, if she could let us know where an amulet that enacts a fear-countering effect can be acquired."

----------


## JWallyR

> "*Lady Tolbert? Wow, she's a tough cookie...That will take some time, but I can try. She's even more selective about the students and faculty she sees than Nolzurites. I don't think she has taught any public classes in several years...She might have a private student she tutors, but finding well-behaved necromancy students is probably difficult. 
> 
> I think she has a private apartment in the High Quarter...but I've never heard of her accepting unsolicited visitors...What do you want to ask her?*"


"Well," begins Jan, "I think for starters, whether she's ever _heard_ of Kyuss, or spawn thereof, or anything that _sounds_ like that rare breed of shuffling, undead abomination with which we're becoming so familiar." Smiling wryly, the gnome continues, "If you can get us a foot in the door, I think we can figure the rest out from there. And I, for one, wouldn't want to keep you from your... studies? Experiments?" She suddenly dissolves into childish giggles. "Whatever word you like for that amazing display earlier!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy check for requesting aid? (1d20+12)[*32*]

----------


## Albinobrow

> "*Lady Tolbert? Wow, she's a tough cookie...That will take some time, but I can try. She's even more selective about the students and faculty she sees than Nolzurites. I don't think she has taught any public classes in several years...She might have a private student she tutors, but finding well-behaved necromancy students is probably difficult. 
> 
> I think she has a private apartment in the High Quarter...but I've never heard of her accepting unsolicited visitors...What do you want to ask her?*"


Since these things are undead in nature we were hoping she might have some insight into the differences of they're abilities from the _usual_ undead fare. He pauses to think a moment, before looking up at his mentor. But also, one of her former students is caught up in this mess as well. His family has all died after being attacked by these creatures, transformed into the same, and then destroyed again by our hands. Not only that, but somehow he has been transformed by the same worms yet isn't under their influence. At least that's the way it seems.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick frowns thoughtfully, and casts Olofire a warning glance as the Halfling expounds upon Filge's situation.  His eyebrows furrow- he's clearly unsure whether or not this man should know some of the more complicated details.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia straightens up from where she has been intently studying the alchemical apparatus - to no productive end - and returns her attention to the present conversation. "There may be another way that you and the university can help, Doctor Ashglade. Olofire here was able to devise a special coating that, when applied to a weapon, rendered it especially effective at disrupting the necrotic energies animating undead. Doctor, I believe you called it kyussbane oil? So far we've only been able to small quantities of it... But with the university's resources, maybe it could be mass-produced! Just imagine the Valorous Host armed with these weapons... the forces of undeath would stand no chance!" A faraway look comes into her eyes as she allows herself to daydream about such a future.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "...Kyuss spawn...
> 
> ...an amulet that enacts a fear-countering effect..."





> "...Kyuss, or spawn...rare breed of shuffling, undead abomination with which we're becoming so familiar."
> 
> *Spoiler: Actions*
> Show
> 
> Diplomacy check for requesting aid? [roll0]





> ...one of her former students is caught up in this mess as well...





> "...kyussbane oil"


The professor listens closely, smiling at Jan warmly but not appearing to be familiar with anything they describe. "*Well, my expertise is not in undead, or even really fighting them. I've never heard of 'Kyuss' or his - it's? - spawn, or 'Kyuss-bane' or any of that. Undesirable transformations are a bit more familiar, but not like you describe, Dr. Lightfoot. Most of the time I end up working with were-creatures, or those infected with lycanthropy of some variety. Fear of such creatures is usually pretty normal, so I've never heard of an amulet like that either...*" he says without a hint of embarrassment. "*I will ask around and try to make introductions. Where can I contact you if she's willing to meet? Do you have anything to offer her?*"

----------


## JWallyR

Jan strokes her chin between one tiny thumb and forefinger thoughtfully. "Well, we're staying at a place called "The Crooked House"... but as nice as they've been to us, maybe we shouldn't rock the boat with talk of necromancers or necromancy in general." She gives a nervous giggle before turning to look up at Frederick and Lydia. "Perhaps she could send word to the Heironean temple? I figure we'll be checking in with them on the regular, one way or another.

Meanwhile..." The thoughtful look returns, mixed with concern. "I don't know what we have to _offer_ the Lady Tolbert. Aside from, y'know, she's part of 'the world', and we're trying to stop 'the end of the world', and all that sort of thing."

----------


## Gwynfrid

« Other than our information, which may or may not be of value to her, I dont think we have much that would be of interest to a lady of such stature », is Marzenas answer.

----------


## MuffinMan

"The Church of Heironeous would consider it a great favor if her knowledge were to help us more effectively combat the undead," Lydia replies. "And the Church believes in reciprocating aid for aid - it would be a powerful thing to have them as an ally. I can see to it, if this Lady Tolbert is all she's made out to be."

----------


## Albinobrow

True. It is hard to think of things she might be interested in not knowing who she is. But I would be willing to offer a sample of these worms if she was able to give any more insight into their nature. Or unlife rather. Every little bit helps.

Dr. Olofire thinks to himself for a few moments before looking up at his mentor and then to Frederick and the others in turn, "Was there anymore you all needed to ask of Dr. Ashglade? If not, would you mind stepping outside for a few minutes? I have some questions for him regarding my research and would rather not bore you all with those details. I can catch up with you at he Crooked Inn if you want to head back or go anywhere else?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick shrugs noncommittally to the academic's question.  When Lydia voices her take, he nods thoughtfully.  "That's certainly fair.  Our words might go a long way to opening some doors for her."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Oh, your Church is one of Lady Tolbert's partners, I guess you probably wouldn't know that...*" begins Dr. Ashglade. "*I don't believe she is one of your congregation or anything, but as one of the faiths with the most investment in ensuring necromancers behave themselves, well, the Church of the Shining One helped to broker the arrangements necessary for Lady Tolbert to teach in the city at all. 'Ally' might be a strong word, but something like 'necessary business-partner' probably describes their relationship well. I understand that she can even turn undead, much as some of the more senior clergy can...*"

At Olofire's mention of the Kyuss worms Dr. Ashglade excitedly claps his hands. "*Ah yes! That might get her interest - especially if they are related to dangerous undead. She absolutely won't stand for that sort of thing being about, and would be interested in studying them to help find ways to fight them. I can deliver what you can spare to her.*"

Professor Ashglade is good to his word. If you have any additional ideas of what you could offer (I'm surprised no one said "a service" or anything), then we can move on with the story. (Any "service" offered would be a side-quest or something. I am 100% onboard with that if you wish to further invest in effort to get academic assistance with the Age of Worms, but it isn't required at this time to progress the story. Up to you guys.)

We won't be meaningfully splitting the party just now, but *Albinobrow* wanted to have some in-character role-playing with the professor. We will do that in another thread. It is still morning, but we can fast-forward to the evening unless anyone has a complaint or anything else they want to do...

Upon returning to the Crooked House for the evening, the party finds the tavern floor very active. "Welcome, everyone! Would you like to drop off your gear in your rooms and join us for dinner? I've had some excellent venison delivered and carved into steaks, along with farm-fresh grilled vegetables and fresh bread. We expect a band to play tonight, too!" asks Tarquin, the gnomish innkeeper as the party enters. The smell of the food is quite savory - not as good as the fine restaurant of the previous evening, but nice enough for the comfort of the inn common room.

Who drops off armor/weapons in their room? Tarquin considers it rude to have fully armored/armed guests eating next to the common merchants, but could be convinced to serve you anyway with a DC 20 Diplomacy check (from the PC intending to stay armed - Jan cannot sweet-talk him for everyone). 

Yes this matters, it is a bit of railroading, but most nights your actions wouldn't matter too much in this respect. _This_ evening it will, though. Please make judgement calls on what your PC would do without the meta-game knowledge that an encounter is coming.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick's ever-somber mood remains on display in the overly-crowded common room.  His eyes never stay in one spot for long, and he quickly becomes increasingly agitated.  "Venison sounds fabulous, but if it's all the same, I'm more comfortable like this," he grumbles.  He raises his hands, empty for the moment.  "I'm a paladin, for crying out loud.  You can trust me to play nice.  Besides, it might actually make some folks _more_ comfortable to have someone like me hanging about!"  Tarquin's response, though initially cool, rapidly warms to the idea.  It doesn't take a lot more convincing for Frederick to keep his gear about him as he settles into a seat where he can see the door and most of the room.

*Spoiler: Diplomancy*
Show

(1d20+7)[*27*] vs DC 20

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Hmm, that is mouth-watering, my friend. The sound of your voice is music to my ears when you speak like this! Let me get upstairs and change outfits, and we shall enjoy a great evening of pleasant company and good fare!" Marzena comes back to the common room, dressed in a form-fitting gown of crimson velvet, her hair arranged in several braids tied together into a complex knot. Her blue, woolen cloak rests on her shoulders in the event of a chilly night, but she soon lets it hang from the back of her chair, as the atmosphere in the tavern is more than a little warm with the excitment of music, good food and rich wine.

*Spoiler*
Show

She leaves her dagger in her room, but the wide sleeves of her outfit have hidden inner pockets : she's not going to be without her Harrow deck and spell components. Her Cloak of Resistance stays on the chair, so technically she isn't wearing it, but she can easily retrieve it.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia raises an eyebrow at Frederick's insistence on remaining in his bulky armor. "You may do as you like, I suppose, but if you don't feel safe in the center of Greyhawk then I don't know where you would... Just watch where you're leaning with those spikes - no sudden moves!" She goes upstairs to drop off her own gear and returns wearing a simple tabard emblazoned with the fist-and-lightning-bolt symbl of Heironeous, unarmed and unarmored except for the dagger at her belt.

----------


## JWallyR

> Frederick's ever-somber mood remains on display in the overly-crowded common room.  His eyes never stay in one spot for long, and he quickly becomes increasingly agitated.  "Venison sounds fabulous, but if it's all the same, I'm more comfortable like this," he grumbles.  He raises his hands, empty for the moment.  "I'm a paladin, for crying out loud.  You can trust me to play nice.  Besides, it might actually make some folks _more_ comfortable to have someone like me hanging about!"  Tarquin's response, though initially cool, rapidly warms to the idea.  It doesn't take a lot more convincing for Frederick to keep his gear about him as he settles into a seat where he can see the door and most of the room.


Jan stifles her giggles as her half-orc friend negotiates with the gnomish innkeeper. As the others prepare to leave their gear, the gnomish sorceress grins up at Frederick. "Good news for us magicky types," she says, clambering up onto a seat adjacent to the paladin, "we aren't held down by any of that bulky armor! Ain't got the constitution for it, like you muscular folk, which is why we keep you around, and out of trouble." She grins mischievously at her longtime friend before her bubbly laughter begins to escape from her broad smile.

"Oooh, Marzena!" calls Jan, as the former reenters the room. "What a lovely gown! Poor Freddie, with his plate and spikes, nobody's even gonna _notice_ him!" Chuckling to herself, the gnome lowers herself to the ground, scampering over to the battle-mage. "Do you mind...?" she says, but doesn't wait for an answer as she runs the fingers of one hand over the soft fabric. "How exquisite! Must be a relief to be able to pull out a number like this every now and then, now that you're not stuck out at that swampy keep!" She grins upward before turning back to rejoin Frederick at the table.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick shrugs wordlessly at Lydia's commentary.  He's made his dislike of Greyhawk known enough times by now that he doesn't feel like his decision needs defending.  He nods respectfully when she leaves the room though.

Jan's comment earns a snort of "cheater." from the hulking paladin.  "Never could understand a lick of what you do.  Just doesn't seem like we're playing by the same rules, eh?" He raises a bushy eyebrow in mock irritation, which almost immediately explodes into maybe-just-a-little-true indignation.  As Jan scampers away from the momentarily dumbfounded Half-Orc, he sputters.  "_You_ keep _Me_ out of trouble!?"

He looks up from his outburst to see the newest target of Jan's flightiness, and finds himself blinking back surprise at Marzena's reappearance.  His approach is demonstrably more refined, and he inclines his head politely as he approaches his friend.  "You look lovely, Marzena.  I sincerely hope you enjoy yourself tonight."  

Still unable to get out of his own way, Frederick resigns himself to an unenjoyable evening of pervasive suspicions and imagined malices.

----------


## Albinobrow

After a thought provoking one-on-one with Dr. Ashglade, Olofire welcomes the thought of a relaxing evening of venison steak and live music. Of course! I'll be right back down. He goes upstairs and drops off his armor and pack in his room. 

He comes downstairs shoeless, wearing what looks to be some blue dress pants, a white long sleeve shirt with the ruffled cuffs sticking out under a blue dress coat, a light brown vest, and a white cravat. A familiar flask of blue and green swirled colors tucked under his coat on his belt opposite of his money pouch. He sees the group and approaches, Sorry that took so long, it's been a long while since I've worn these. I think I got most of the wrinkles out! He laughs at himself. Looking around and seeing the room start to liven up around him he can't help but smile at each of their party. It's weird seeing _most_ of them outside of their armor and wearing "normal" clothes. 

First round is on me! And he heads off to the barkeep to order drinks. Can I get 2 ales and 3 other drinks please. The other drinks something tasty? Possibly fruity? Do you have a house special drink like that?

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


He looks just like his character portrait haha! Also, if there is a house special that is fruity and tasty, Olofire will get one for himself instead of an ale. Otherwsie tasty drinks for the ladies and ales for the men.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The night goes pleasantly enough, with good quality food and drink for all. The party enjoys the opportunity to "let their hair down" and relax, speaking with the merchants and travelers enjoying the unique accommodations of the Crooked House tavern and the exotic tastes and eccentricities of its gnomish curator. Tarquin seems to be enjoying himself, which surprises no one considering the business he's doing this evening, and takes a personal hand in serving the tables at first before mixing drinks behind the bar as the evening gets late.

The revelry goes later than most, and it's well after midnight when Lydia excuses herself to bed - the first of the party to do so. She makes her way upstairs, enjoying the buzz of the ale and other drinks and disappears from sight up the uneven stairs.

*Spoiler: @MuffinMan*
Show

Lydia is not yet asleep when the action below takes place. A DC 10 Listen check is all that's needed to notice the commotion about to take place. Lydia will be able to join in normally when the encounter begins properly.

About a minute later (someone-who-looks-identical-to-)Lydia walks down the stairs, casually saunters up to the bar, and with a swift jab stabs Tarquin in the chest with a dagger! With a shocked expression on his face the little gnome falls back, unable to catch his breath, and collapses out of view of the tavern patrons, many of whom see the brazen attack and cry out in alarm and outrage! "She just killed the barkeep!" "Hey there, stop her! The Heironean just stabbed Tarquin!" "Oh no! Save him!" "One of the travelers just attacked that gnome! Get her!"

From their seat at a nearby table, the four PCs still downstairs find themselves suddenly in the middle of a chaotic rush of bodies, some towards not-Lydia and the fallen Tarquin, others towards the door. The attacker dashes back up the stairs and out of sight. 

The PCs have about two rounds worth of actions they can take - long enough to get to the fallen Tarquin if they can convince the crowd to make room or yell some hurried directions to the tavern patrons. As the crowd generally knows that Lydia is part of the party, however, any effort to get to the bar will face some resistance... 

Please write your post in two parts - what you _try_ to do in this ten seconds or so and how you react to what follows. Roll any skill checks attempted and describe the level-of-violence your PC is willing to commit to get to the gnome if the other patrons try to block your way.

Within a couple of breaths a male human merchant rushes down from upstairs, yelling, "*What happened? Some woman just came by with a bloodied dagger, ran into her room, and slammed the door! It was one of those adventurers from out of town! What happened? Did she attack someone?*" Near the halfway point on the stairs he sees the PCs and points at them. "*Them! She was with them! Get 'em!*"

You aren't in combat - yet - but the crowd is definitely unfriendly. Tarquin may not be dead - yet - but he won't have long. If you try to argue either your or Lydia's innocence, I need skill checks accordingly. Note the time it takes for social-skills (about 1 minute per check), and consider this when it comes to trying to reach Tarquin.

The _real_ Lydia is likely to be coming down the stairs momentarily, possibly to a very hostile scene that she could inadvertently make much worse.

Should Tarquin die, this would certainly result in at least a night in jail, possibly worse.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Compliments on her fashion sense aren't something Marzena got often as a battlemage in a remote outpost, and she blushes in pleased surprise when her companions shower her with praise. "Not an everyday chance, to dress in something other than travel gear, right?" During the evening, she thoroughly enjoys her time, and isn't the last to partake in the food as well as a variety of drinks, to the point of getting rather tipsy. The only cloud on her mind comes from her less than successful attempts to cheer Frederick up. It appears the paladin has decided to dislike everything and everyone. _Such a shame._  Unable to decide if she finds the man attractive or infuriating, she stores away any such thoughts for a later time, and goes to get another drink instead. She bids Lydia good night when the priestess decides her bedtime has come...

... That's when all hell suddenly breaks loose. The shock instantly clears her mind of any alcoholic vapors - or at least, that's what she tells herself - and she stands up, toppling her chair. "Something has happened to Lydia... And poor Tarquin... Can you do something? Any ideas? I can help a little..."

She looks intently at the first of her companions that seems about to take action, wishing them the best in the attempt. Then, giggling softly in a somewhat inane, inebriated hilarity, she seems to become lighter on her feet...

*Spoiler*
Show

Round 1, Fortune hex on whoever takes action first.
Round 2, Flight hex a standard action, but she doesn't move yet. Instead, Cackle as a move action extending the Fortune hex. 

After that, she'll attempt to fly over the crowd and go upstairs to find Lydia. She'll Cackle on the way, until she's out of earshot of the others.

----------


## Albinobrow

No no no! Out of my way! I'm a doctor! After hearing the commotion, Dr. Olofire is quickly on his feet and making his way towards Tarquin to try and tend to his wound. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Olofire will try to convince the patrons to let him pass.. Diplomacy (1d20-1)[*7*] Fortune Hex (1d20-1)[*19*] 
Assuming he is able to get there Knowledge Nature for Heal check to provide first aid as I have no cure infusions on my person currently. (1d20+16)[*20*]

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 5, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## MuffinMan

*Spoiler: Perception check*
Show

[roll0] auto-pass vs DC 10


Lydia stirs and groans in annoyance at the muffled noises of the first round of cries. _Can't they keep it down...?! By Heironeous, it's nearly morning already..._ She tries to burrow more deeply under the covers.

The sound of running footsteps, a slammed door, and a cry from the hallway are enough to awaken her fully, however. She groggily sits up and casts an eye about the room, scanning for her gear. She considers her longspear (_Too bulky!_) and her breastplate (_No time for that!_) before settling for her sword belt. She begins buckling it on over her night dress as she strides out towards the sound of commotion. "Just what is going on out here?!" she begins demanding, angrily.

----------


## Albinobrow

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Forgot to mention in my post, but if I need to tumble through the crowd to get to Tarquin, then he will definitely attempt it.

Acrobatics 1 (1d20+14)[*27*]

I don't know if I need to roll multiple times to get past multiple foes.. But if so here are some more.
Acrobatics 2 (1d20+14)[*27*]
Acrobatics 3 (1d20+14)[*24*]
Acrobatics 4 (1d20+14)[*17*]
Acrobatics 5 (1d20+14)[*17*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan turns just in time to see... Lydia?!? darting away from the collapsing Tarquin. Shaking away the momentary shock of what her eyes seem to be telling her, the gnome scans the burgeoning chaos in the room before scrambling up onto the table, shoving forgotten vessels of food and drink aside. "_LISTEN,_ people! I don't know what happened, but _LET US THROUGH!_ We can heal Tarquin, and get to the _bottom_ of this, but you have to _LET US THROUGH!_" The gnome's raised, shrill voice somehow seems to cut through the rapidly escalating din.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy Check to "Make Request"? "One or more rounds" is the timing there.
(1d20+12)[*27*]


The gnome sorceress watches, hopeful that the crowd will let Olofire through to assist the barkeep, but she turns her attention to Marzena, whose weight seems suddenly un-tethered by gravity. Fixing a pleading expression on the witch, Jan nods, gesturing furtively before pointing at the members of the party. Her following whisper somehow is clearly heard by them all: "Keep us posted, Marzena!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting _Message_ on the party, and wishing Marzena godspeed!

----------


## Farmerbink

_"Impostor!"_ Frederick bellows, suddenly incensed by the obvious (to the party) display of dishonesty and defamation.  "Get outta my way!"  With a roar, the armored and furious paladin charges towards the stairs, roughly (but not aggressively) shoving aside anyone in his path.  Hell bent on bringing the fake Lydia to justice, he mounts the stairs with blade in hand.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 1*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

I'm assuming that the distance isn't going to preclude any of this:
Overrun to the stairs, if necessary: (1d20+10)[*23*] Taking whatever AoOs (probably won't) happen.

If it's not an overrun, I'll draw the sword as part of the first move action.  If it is, I'll use a move action to draw it after.  Hopefully to (and maybe up) the stairs.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Marzena - Fortune Hex, Fly Hex, Cackle Hex
Olofire - Diplomacy (19), Heal (20), and Acrobatics (20+ average) checks
Lydia - upstairs, heading towards the mess
Jan - Diplomacy (27) and casting Message
Frederick - Overrunning (23) towards the stairs

The Merchant attempts Diplomacy with the crowd too, but doesn't do as well as Jan. However, Frederick's rough effort to get to the stairs wiped out any real progress she would have made. As a result the crowd is mechanically *unfriendly* right now.

*Spoiler: Current Map*
Show



As you all can see, it's a crowded tavern downstairs, lots of NPCs. Your PCs all have their usual portraits (Lydia is on the second floor, I haven't shown the third floor, since it (probably) won't matter). Tarquin is dying, highlighted red, and his portrait sideways to indicate. The accusatory merchant is highlighted blue, since he seems to be actively working against you all.

Chaos erupts in the room as the PCs begin to scatter, each trying to do what they do well in spite of the city-folk swarming around them. Marzena's obvious magic has the effect of putting some space around the party, as some of the commoners react in amazement and fear. At first this helps Olofire as he begins moving towards the fallen gnome-barkeep, though it's not until Jan makes her passionate plea that his path is really clear. He arrives at the bar and immediately recognizes that Tarquin is unconscious and bleeding out, but he can't reach him to begin triage yet.

From upstairs the real-Lydia hears the noise and Frederick's cry. She begins making her way towards the stairs to meet her fellow Heironean as he barrels through the crowd. Much of the goodwill that Jan's inspired entreaty may have fostered in the crowd is lost as the paladin pushes through, with cries of pain and anger from the tavern patrons around the spiked-armored half-orc.

"*Wait right there! Are you calling me an imposter? How dare you! You're with her...wait, you're going to help her. No way, you stop there until we figure this out!*" responds the merchant on the stairs, squaring up to Frederick a bit, though still looking to the rest of the crowd to see if anyone will help. "*We should let the Watch sort this out! Someone go get them! If we don't let anyone come down, then we'll know who did it - there's no where else to go upstairs!*" 

At the merchant's direction, at least a couple of people slip out the front door, presumably to find the City Watch. They'll be back soon...

What do you do now? Let's work in rounds-ish - give me mechanics when they make sense, but if Jan wants to continue to try and move the crowd in favor of the PCs, she's got this merchant to deal with too. He's definitely unfriendly, if not hostile, to the PCs and is trying to incense the crowd against them further. 

Just to be clear, this could turn into full blown (nonlethal?) combat if things go too poorly. Your actions and what you say could make a big difference in the next several rounds.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Hearing the merchant's accusatory tone, Marzena's giggles die on her lips, and she replies in a cutting voice. "I'm going to look for this attacker, whoever that may be! You all, may I suggest that you save the victim first, and bicker about it later?" Realizing she doesn't stand much of a chance to calm the crowd, she takes flight, and rushes, as close to the ceiling as she can, over the crowd's heads, the merchant, and disappears upstairs.

*Spoiler*
Show

Double move at 60' speed, she should end up around L20 with movement to spare.


On the second floor, she sees Lydia, just out of her room. "Lydia! Did you see anyone? A criminal looking right like you, probably a magical disguise! They attacked Tarquin downstairs, in full sight of everyone, then ran this way!"

----------


## JWallyR

> "*Wait right there! Are you calling me an imposter? How dare you! You're with her...wait, you're going to help her. No way, you stop there until we figure this out!*" responds the merchant on the stairs, squaring up to Frederick a bit, though still looking to the rest of the crowd to see if anyone will help. "*We should let the Watch sort this out! Someone go get them! If we don't let anyone come down, then we'll know who did it - there's no where else to go upstairs!*"


Jan glares daggers at the apparent merchant. "Fool! The attacker has magic to disguise herself, trying to ruin our companion's good name, and you think that a simple lack of _stairs_ will foil her exit? Ignore this simpleton!!" she turns, casting her voice once again over the fracas. "Let my friends through to save Tarquin, and to _seize_ his attacker, and I'll give the Watch the full story myself!!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy to sway the crowd: (1d20+12)[*14*]
If applicable, Intimidate to cow the merchant: (1d20+11)[*25*] but if I have to pick, Diplomacy is the priority.

----------


## Albinobrow

MOVE MOVE! Let me through! The little doctor single mindedly leaps over the bar and makes his way to Tarquin and checks on him. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Same as before. Acrobatics to get to Tarquin (I believe I can get to him this round) and Knowledge Nature in place of heal to render aid.

Acrobatics (1d20+14)[*31*]
Knowledge (Nature) (1d20+16)[*18*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Not _you,_ fool!  The one that looks like Lyida!"  Frederick hardly slows down as he marches towards the merchant and the stairs.  "Show me which door, or stand aside, but you won't stop me!"

((assuming success getting past him in a single action))
Frederick mounts the stairs and finds Lydia in the hallway.  He points accusingly with his blade.  "_You!_  Stop!  Prove yourself or submit!"

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 2*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

Once more, if forced to overrun, do so to the merchant to climb the stairs.  (1d20+10)[*16*] vs CMD (if he tries to stop me).

Ummmm....  How do _we_ know who's the real Lydia?  I think I'm about to get to the second floor and be face to face with her.  ... Is it in fact her?

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia pull up short at the sight of Frederick pointing his blade at her, and instinctively her own sword is in her hand before she fully realizes it. "*Prove myself?!* Are you mad, Sir Frederick, or just drunk!? What in the Shining One's name is going on??" She takes a defensive stance, still blinking her eyes groggily.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5ft step closer, draw weapon, Total Defense action

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Marzena flies up to Lydia.
Jan works to sway the crowd and intimidate the merchant.
Olofire stabilizes Tarquin.
Frederick moves past the merchant to confront (the real) Lydia.
Lydia prepares to defend herself from Frederick (?!?).

The Merchant aces his Diplomacy check, successfully countering Jan's roll (including the reroll). The crowd remains *unfriendly*, but it's not getting to the point of *hostile*.

*Spoiler: Current Map*
Show

We will have to go to theater of the mind a bit, as it is MUCH harder for me to update the map while at sea. I will work on it, but don't want to delay the action in the meantime, as long as specific tactics and positions don't matter.

In the noise and confusion, several voices rise above the others, all arguing for different responses. Jan's entreaties seem to be about to sway the crowd when the merchant steps out of Frederick's way, crying out, "*Hey! He's going to help the attacker! They're in it together!*" At his words several of the nearby patrons nod and move to crowd up the stairs too, and the entire tavern continues to be a decidedly unfriendly place for our heroes.

Fortunately for Tarquin, the chaos is mostly in front of the bar, and Olofire is able to hop over and quickly stabilize the bleeding gnome. With several towels pressed on the sucking chest wound, the little halfling sees a barmaid, clearly worried about her employer, and is able to direct her to apply pressure to the spot. She steps forward and nervously does so, following Olofire's directions as the two likely save the man's life. Without magic, however, Tarquin doesn't wake up, leaving the situations tense and dangerous.

Upstairs, Marzena and Frederick find (the real) Lydia, confronting her in very different ways. A couple of the tavern patrons come up behind the half-orc, seeing the different reactions, and start whispering and arguing amongst themselves. "They don't look like they're working together to hurt Tarquin..." "She drew her sword too! Why would she do that if she's innocent?" "I don't know - this could all be a trick! You saw that witch fly up here, maybe she's in on it!" "I saw the whole thing - the attacker was _her_!"

Good news is that Tarquin is stabilized. Bad news is that things aren't looking any less confusing for the crowd and heroes. The merchant is not helping, of course, but he's not drawn weapons or tried to attack anyone. What do you want to do? 

(And by the way, the reroll and high-roll on Diplomacy was _not_ wasted - it countered a natural 20 on the part of the Merchant's Diplomacy check to sway the crowd. It might not feel like a significant win, but it kept the crowd from turning violently against the heroes!)

You've got maybe two or three more posts before the City Watch arrives. If they show up and things look like this when they arrive, it's hard to tell how it will go down...

----------


## Albinobrow

Ok good. I know it will be hard, but he needs you to keep applying pressure to that wound. I need to head up to my room for an extract that will heal him more. Olofire instructs the barmaid as he stands once more and starts to rush upstairs past the crowd.

Jan! Olofire shouts across the room loud enough for everyone to hear. Tarquin is not dying anymore! I need my kit if I'm going to heal him properly! I'll be right back!

_Where are those two Heironians..?_

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


I don't know if my announcing that he is stable will help Jan's diplomacy checks at all. Or if it's something I need to roll I will do so in OOC.

I'm not sure how fast I can get up to my room grab my kit and back, but I intend to acrobatics my way around the crown to get up and down ASAP. I have one cure light wounds prepared I can administer.
Acrobatics (1d20+14)[*30*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan breathes a sigh of relief as Olofire's hurried whisper reaches her ears, despite the tumult in the barroom. Taking a deep breath, she resumes her attempts to placate the crowd. "Look! My friend, the halfling physician, has helped the barmaid to stabilize Tarquin, and even now he is rushing to retrieve his healer's kit to _ensure_ Tarquin's survival! _PLEASE,_ believe me! We wish him, and you, no ill! Simply give us a few moments to _prove_ it, and we will!!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+12)[*24*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick doesn't lower his weapon, but neither does he move to attack.  "We just watched... someone who looks _very_ much like you stab the bartender," he explains, gruffly.  "I need to know, beyond a doubt, that you are not the perpetrator!"

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 3*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

So.... Detect evil is a useful baseline, that Frederick would employ....  But it has limitations.  Obviously, the lack of Evil aura isn't really proof of innocence.  I'm still not super clear, from DarkOne, what our characters should perceive.  It stands to reason that Lydia is (obviously) the first person we would want to clear?  But I'm not really sure how.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Come on, Sir Frederick", Marzena says, trying to keep her voice level. "You're not making any sense. We saw the attacker, she had a dagger, and wore a Hieronean tabard. Now, in front of you, in a night gown and the mark of the pillow's crease still on her face, this is clearly another person. There no way the attacker had time to change her appearance in the few seconds it took us to run up the stairs... At least, not without illusion magic. A type of magic that, as you know, Hieroneous does not grant his faithful."

She looks at Lydia, intently. "Put your weapon away, Reverend Constance. It isn't necessary."

Turning back, she sees the other patrons arguing among themselves, and locks eyes with the one who seemed suspicious of her. "Yes, you're right, Sir. There is definitely a trick in play here. The merchant said he saw the Reverend go into her room with a bloodied dagger. Yet, seconds later, she's in front of us, evidently just out of bed. No dagger anywhere. Maybe we could search the room. But even then... There was not enough time for this sequence of events to happen. We must assume there was some sort of illusory vision in play. Either that... Or this merchant is lying. He seems to be very keen to accuse our group, isn't he?"

----------


## MuffinMan

Something clicks for Lydia during Marzena's explanation, and she relaxes her stance. "Oh, there's an _impostor_ of me! Why didn't you just say so? Weapons may still be necessary if they haven't gotten far - I heard a door slam up here just a moment ago! Well, don't just stand there - help me look for the attacker!" She stalks towards her best guess at the slammed door from earlier and throws it open, peering inside.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Jan uses Diplomacy to try and sway the crowd, but Olofire's effort to help backfires and costs her some of her effectiveness.
Olofire moves towards his room to retrieve a healing extract, seeing the exchange upstairs and leaving Jan alone downstairs with the crowd.
Frederick and Lydia are locked in a confrontation of sorts, with Marzena attempting to mediate. No skill checks or mechanics applied, so not much for me to mediate here.
Lydia moves to start opening doors and finds the first one locked.

The merchant continues to roll well and counters Jan's effort to calm the crowd. Neither of the two are doing so much better than the other that it is changing things, so the status quo remains unchanged - *unfriendly*.

*Spoiler: Current Map*
Show

We will continue with theater of the mind for now.

The back and forth between merchant and Jan continues, neither clearly swaying the crowd as their arguments fail to really go anywhere. "*All I'm saying is that we let the law handle this - if they have saved Tarquin's life, wonderful, but I don't trust them. Let the Watch sort this out - we're a civilized, free city, and our laws need to be upheld!*" argues the merchant, eliciting nods from many of the patrons and shrugs from others.

As he rushes up the stairs (leaving Jan alone in the crowded tavern room), Olofire sees the confrontation in the hallway. Careful not to bump into any of the NPC patrons, the little halfling begins making his way to his room when one of the patrons pipes up - "Hey there! What are you doing? You can't go to your room right now - we need to wait for the Watch to get here and sort this all out! You could be part of the trouble!"

The twenty-something blonde woman who was suspicious of Marzena doesn't seem particularly cowed by her response, instead saying, "I'm not an expert, but Greyhawk has wizards who can tell us what is going on - just cause you can use magic doesn't mean you can just ignore the law!"

Lydia moves to a nearby doorway, finding it locked. There is no immediate response to her knock.

Things aren't getting less complicated - Jan is now largely alone in the tavern room, facing off the merchant and a crowd that is becoming set in their opinion (*unfriendly*) of the PCs. This is better than becoming *hostile*, but after a certain point people's minds won't be changed that quickly - Jan can try to sway them one more turn before it really won't be productive anymore (-5 modifier on further attempts). The other four PCs are upstairs, facing down each other and a smaller group of about a half-dozen folk from downstairs. Olofire has someone trying to bar his way to his room, Marzena is being confronted by a woman, and no one is answering the door Lydia tried to open.

Two more posts before the Watch shows up. How do you proceed from here?

----------


## Albinobrow

> As he rushes up the stairs (leaving Jan alone in the crowded tavern room), Olofire sees the confrontation in the hallway. Careful not to bump into any of the NPC patrons, the little halfling begins making his way to his room when one of the patrons pipes up - "Hey there! What are you doing? You can't go to your room right now - we need to wait for the Watch to get here and sort this all out! You could be part of the trouble!"


Not stopping to look back at whoever commented, Olofire continues on his way. I am not part of the trouble. I am the solution to Tarquin's condition! I am a doctor and I am fetching my kit so that I may heal him properly. You are welcome to follow me, but I'll be right back down to see my patient!

As he continues to his room to grab his things, he addresses the paladin and the cleric between clenched teeth, again without looking directly at them. You two best sort this out, the situation is not good down there.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Continue moving through the crowd. Hoping to be able to at least grab my stuff and start to make my way back downstairs. Still not armored, but have the pack of elixirs and my kit to make more if needed. 

ACrobatics (1d20+14)[*30*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Frustrated, Lydia aims a halfhearted kick at the locked door as she turns away from it. "Indeed! I intend to sort it out by apprehending the culprit! If he can impersonate me there's no telling who he might become next time. Well, don't just stand there, give me a hand!" She goes to the next door down and tries the handle, trying hard to recollect the direction of the running footsteps she heard earlier...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Keep opening doors for now, skipping any that are locked. She'll double-move to get as many as possible (which might only be 1 or 2). She's looking for something obvious, like someone who looks like her or is wielding a bloody dagger.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's eyes widen at the continued failure of the crowd to respond to her impassioned pleas. "_SURELY_ you must all be joking! A seasoned heironean priestess would attack an unoffending barkeep, leaving her friends and allies to bear the blame? No use of magic on any of our parts to escape or conceal? You allow the impostor and her _lackey_ here," she hooks an accustory thumb at the loud-mouthed merchant, "to make fools and pawns of you? Listen to reason!!" the gnome punctuates her exclamation with a fierce (but virtually inaudible) stomp of her tiny foot on the table on which she stands.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

One more Diplomacy attempt: (1d20+12)[*31*]

----------


## Farmerbink

At the second floor landing, Frederick continues to be almost painfully unsure of himself.  He glances between Lydia, Marzena, and the merchant frenetically, desperate to make heads or tails of the situation and ultimately clearly unable.  He takes an uncertain step backwards, giving Lydia room to pace the hallway of awkward angles, but remains in the stairwell, keeping the priestess at least in his peripheral vision.  

"You make sense, Marzena, but I don't see what you see!" Frederick exclaims, giving voice to his unease.  "I don't trust the merchant either, but how are you so certain we don't see an illusion now?"

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 4*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Indeed, we can't be sure that we aren't seeing an illusion right now", Marzena replies to the paladin. "But the Lydia we're seeing here is at least plausible: She's evidently straight out of bed. This makes sense, since she said earlier that she was tired and went to lie down early. In contrast, the Lydia that we saw downstairs was fully clothed, but more importantly, she attacked poor Tarquin for no reason at all - that goes against everything we know about Lydia, right? So, it's much more credible to see that version of Lydia as the illusion. And we know they can't both be the real one: Things happened too fast for this to be physically possible.

That being said..." She turns to the young woman. "You're correct, there is no reason for us to ignore the law. And we've done no such thing. I'm from Greyhawk myself, I'm no stranger to the law, and we will submit to the Watch's investigation when they get here. Shouldn't be long. Meanwhile, if we have any chance to apprehend the actual criminal, we need to look for her - or him - in all haste, and not allow them the time to escape or to pull off another illusion. Sir Frederick, I suggest you test the other doors."

She addresses the blonde woman again. "And, since I can indeed use magic, I intend to do so in a way that helps the investigation, if I can. I request that you please watch me, and you will be able to testify that I didn't do anything fishy. I will only attempt to divine something to help us understand what happened here."

She steps back, and closes her eyes for a moment, frowning in concentration.

*Spoiler*
Show

Full-round action: Brilliant Spell Preparation to prepare a Detect Thoughts spell in her open slot.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Olofire tumbles past anyone blocking him, getting to his room and opening the door. Next round he can grab his equipment and begin making his way back downstairs.
Lydia continues to try doors, finding the only unlocked rooms being hers and now Olofire's. It appears all the others are either unoccupied or their occupants aren't opening the doors...
Jan is successful at her opposed-Diplomacy check. The crowd turns from *unfriendly* to *indifferent* towards the party.
Frederick makes no mechanical actions.
Marzena prepares Detect Thoughts.

The merchant failed his opposed-Diplomacy check, causing the crowd to be less confident of what he has been saying.

Given this, I am going to move to Olofire healing Tarquin and the arrival of the Watch.

*Spoiler: Current Map*
Show

We will continue with theater of the mind for now.

It seems that finally Jan's words reach many of the crowd, as her logical argument leaves the merchant sputtering in offended anger. "*Lackey? Why...! All I'm saying is you should stay here and face the Watch! Ugh!*" is all he seems to be able to say. When the townfolk upstairs hear Marzena confirm that she intends to work with the law and then sees Lydia, Olofire, and Frederick starting to help in the search, several of them shrug. It appears that they are content with that answer and willing to work with the PCs to try and find the culprit.

Several moments later, Olofire comes back downstairs, this time with several townsfolk in tow, and goes to Tarquin. Gently pouring drops of his healing extract into the gnome's mouth, the halfling doctor brings the man back to consciousness. With a start Tarquin sits up, winces, and cries out. "What? Ow! What just happened? That cleric, she stabbed me! Oh...that hurts...how am I still alive?"

As the little gnome wakes up, several well-armed and armored Greyhawk Watch members arrive, led by a bald, broad-shouldered, short captain with a furious expression. "*What is all this? SIT DOWN, ALL OF YOU! Now, no one is to leave until we have this ironed out. Where is the innkeeper - the gnome who was stabbed? Let's see the body, quick now!*"

The trouble-causing merchant looks like he's about to step forward, but instead finds a seat near the stairs and waits for the guards to get to him, a scowl of anger and embarrassment on his face.

What does Olofire say to Tarquin? As the victim, Tarquin's testimony will be pretty important...

How does the party cooperate? When the Watch arrives Lydia, Marzena, and Frederick are still upstairs, but you can easily hear the Watch Captain's orders. There are enough soldiers/police to make any fight messy, and they are well equipped. More Diplomacy is likely in order. For now it looks like the merchant is following the directions of the Captain.

Please start with posting general actions and what you say. I don't need specific dialogue, though any mechanical dice rolls or spells cast need to be noted.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena hears the Watch's arrival from upstairs - Greyhawk's officers aren't known for their discreet entries. "All right, hopefully I'll be able to help." She keeps an eye on the young woman, adding a reassuring gesture while she intones:

"Dans cette foule assemblée ici
Toutes les intentions sont-elles pures?
Il faut soit percer les mystères des esprits
Soit se contenter de conjectures."

Once her spell is cast, she looks all around in the corridor, but her eyes appear glazed over as if her sight gave away to a more arcane sense.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Detect Thoughts, then scanning the doors to check for the presence of minds. If the doors are made of wood and not implausibly thick, she will be able to detect how many living, sentient beings are in each room.

----------


## Albinobrow

> Several moments later, Olofire comes back downstairs, this time with several townsfolk in tow, and goes to Tarquin. Gently pouring drops of his healing extract into the gnome's mouth, the halfling doctor brings the man back to consciousness. With a start Tarquin sits up, winces, and cries out. "What? Ow! What just happened? That cleric, she stabbed me! Oh...that hurts...how am I still alive?"


Olofire kneels next to Tarquin, and drinks on of the few prepared extracts he has before speaking, You're ok know. I was able to render first aid with the help of your barmaid here to stop the initial blood loss. Then retrieved a medicinal extract from upstairs to further heal your injury. Please try not to get to worked up or overexert yourself. He pauses for a moment to make sure that Tarquin so far understands what he has said before continuing, Now that I've helped you, I need your help. I believe there is more going on than initially meets the eye. You know, _that cleric_ and I have travelled together and I have never once seen her use a dagger. And frankly, if she truly wanted to kill you, I doubt I'd have been able to save you from that. Olofire doesn't break his gaze, Do you remember anything else? I'm most curious about the dagger. Were there any defining features you can recall. If we can find that dagger I'm sure we will find the truth of what happened here tonight.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


First things first I drink a comprehend languages extract. The only thing left prepared is Polypurpose Panacea, and 3 Alchemical allocations. I have 2 1st levels that are still blank. Still no armor on and I would have left my scalpels and sling upstairs as they aren't needed. But I do still have my mutagen on my belt. 

I'm not sure but I'm assuming a diplomacy roll is needed. I'm hoping not though  :Tongue:  (1d20-1)[*3*]

Also I'd like to try and listen to the others around me and see if I pick up on them saying anything that might help prove Lydia's innocence now that I can understand all spoken languages for 50 minutes. 
Perception (1d20+12)[*14*] (I do get an additional +1 vs traps, which to me it clearly seems like this is a trap. lol)

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 5, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 16, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick, jarred from his inaction by Marzena's suggestion, begins to test the doors.  When the watch arrives, noisily, he sheathes his blade and plods downstairs.  He scowls bitterly at the merchant, but doesn't say anything, instead making his way to the bar to await his turn to speak.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia groans at the sound of the Watch pouring into the common area of the inn. "Bahh, they'll be looking for me - someone who looks like me, anyway. I'd better go downstairs before this gets any worse. You two," she barks at Marzena and Frederick, "keep up the search! The assailant can't have gone far - don't let him get away!" Then, sheathing her blade, she strides downstairs into the common room, holding her hands forward to show that she means to do no violence.

----------


## JWallyR

> "*What is all this? SIT DOWN, ALL OF YOU! Now, no one is to leave until we have this ironed out. Where is the innkeeper - the gnome who was stabbed? Let's see the body, quick now!*"


Jan observes the entrance of the guard and, after sparing a quick glance to note Olofire's continued ministrations to Tarquin, greets the watch with a sigh of relief.

"Thank all the good gods that you're here! I'm sure that we can figure this mess out together!" she begins, addressing the captain directly. "My name is Janstina Silentall, but you're welcome to call me 'Jan', like the rest of my friends." She smiles congenially at the scowling guardsman. "There's quite a pickle, though- out of _nowhere,_ a person wearing the likeness of Lydia, my friend, not to mention a _Heironean priestess_ in good standing, ran up to Tarquin and stabbed him! For no reason! But as you can see, the _real_ Lydia was in bed, woken up by the ruckus in the first place!" The tiny sorceress hooks one tiny thumb toward Lydia, who makes her way down the stairs.

"Fortunately, another of my companions is quite the physician, and managed to stabilize and revive Tarquin before nature could take its course. So, all we've left to do is find the _impostor,_ and maybe figure out why the loudmouth sulking on the stairs- no, not the paladin, he's with us too, heh, was so anxious to keep my friends from investigating the 'fake' Lydia in the first place!" she spares a haughty, offended glance for the sitting merchant.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

A couple of Diplomacy checks, maybe first to improve attitude and then another to request aid?
*Spoiler: Botched Rolls*
Show

[roll]1d20+12]/roll]
[roll]1d20+12]/roll]

*24* and *29*, rolled OOC

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Marzena finds several individuals in their rooms, all of whom are already awake (presumably from the noise downstairs). When the Watch arrives they dutifully come out - none are disguised as Lydia, nor do any look like they were part of the scene.

Olofire finds a bloodied dagger under the bar, presumably where it fell from the hands of the attacker. Tarquin doesn't really have anything to add, though he will vouch for the PCs as good guests.

Lydia cooperates with the investigation.

Jan's efforts pay off - the Watch won't plan to arrest anyone they don't have to arrest and they generally believe her story.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

To save time I intend to move forward with some of the narrative, taking your posts and intentions and moving things along. If anyone is upset with that, please let me know.


Tarquin sits up and eventually stands, a bit unsteadily, but on his own. "I'm over here, Captain, and not dead - thank the good gods and this halfling gentleman," he announces, eliciting a hushed cheer from many of the townsfolk in the tavern. "And I'll vouch for the young lady accused - I've spoken with the priestess, and I don't think she did it. Someone who looked like her stabbed me, but I doubt it was really her..."

As Lydia comes down the stairs, her posture cooperative and peaceful, several of the tavern patrons gasp. "She was dressed in her robes just a moment ago!" "How did she change so fast?" "She looks like she just got out of bed..." "Is that her? What is going on here?" 

For his part, the Watch Captain stands still, listening and observing things as they happen, as if taking in everything and filing it away for his report later. The merchant who accused the party seems unusually quiet, and the guards begin taking statements from everyone, including the party. They inspect the dagger found under the bar, and when Lydia protests that it isn't hers she is escorted upstairs by one of the guards to collect her equipment. When they find every weapon with a sheath and all the sheaths filled they report accordingly. After everyone is done - a process that takes nearly an hour in total - the Captain looks to Tarquin. "*Do you wish to press charges? This is a mess - I could arrest the priestess on suspicion, but it won't go anywhere if you aren't planning to take her to court...*"

"Absolutely not!" responds the gnome with a shocked expression. "She didn't do it - I'm convinced - and I intend to give her companions a discount on their rent. The doctor especially will be staying for free, all month if he likes..."

"*Fine, fine. Then my report is messy but at least its only a report. How about this merchant everyone is talking about - where's he?*" asks the Captain, looking around the tavern expectantly. "*Well? Murphy - where is he?*"

One of the guards looks around, his actions more and more urgent. "Sir, he was right here, not one minute ago..." he says, before one of the crowd calls out, "Maybe he did it!" 

Moments later the room is chaos again, as people argue the subject anew, before the Captain roars, "*ENOUGH! Now all of you hush! Did anyone see him commit the assault?*" As no one speaks up he shakes his head and mutters to himself. "*Did anyone get his name? What did he look like, damn it?!? Ugh!*" Throwing up his hands, the Captain assigns one of his men to begin a search of the nearby streets and stomps out of the tavern doors.

The investigation apparently over, Tarquin ushers everyone who isn't staying at the Crooked House out before asking the party to remain downstairs. Once it is just him and the five PCs, he pours everyone a nightcap and thanks them. "I don't know what happened here, but I'm sorry all of you got wrapped up in it. You're good folk, especially for adventurers, and have been good guests. All I remember is seeing a pendant around the attackers neck - maybe it was a key or something, it was kind of askew. It looked like something a sailor might wear...had a ship being dragged underwater by an octopus or something. I'm not sure if that will help you all out or anything, but knowing your type I bet you will try to look into this yourselves. 

I'm locking up and going to bed - please accept my hospitality a little longer, at least, and stay tonight."

Do you want to do anything more tonight? Or begin in the morning? What sorts of questions or investigations do you wish to do? Do you want to look into this attack, or go do something else?

(OoC Hint - the story moves forward best if you look into this attack. It was targeting all of the PCs to frame them. The bad guys failed in this attempt, but will try again another way if you don't look into this.)

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick dutifully assists with the investigation as best he's able, which unfortunately isn't very.  As the process drags on, he finds himself approaching Lydia.  "Please, allow me to sincerely apologize, friend," he mutters, self-consciously.  "I just.  In the moment, I couldn't think straight.  Obviously you were framed from the outset, but it seems easier to tell that now..."  He seems about to say more, but eventually visibly decides against whatever it was.  Instead, he nods.  "Please, let me know if I can do anything else to help."  

Otherwise, he finds himself on de facto guard duty, watching the crowd, but especially the merchant.  When the captain calls for the merchant, no one is more surprised than Frederick to find the man suddenly gone.  "What the-  He was right here!"  He stomps around the room irritably, scanning the crowd suspiciously.  "Must be some kind of shapeshifter," he grumbles, approaching the captain.  "I don't think his features will help in your investigation, captain.  If he used magic, I'd have noticed.  Unless he can do it silently, there are always signs.  He just..."  Frederick sighs, shrugging.  "Might even still be here..."

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia appears a bit taken aback by Frederick's apology, and responds just as awkwardly. "It... wasn't your fault, I don't think. According to everyone else it sounds like this attacker looked _exactly_ like me! What kind of dishonorable coward would stoop to such disgusting tactics? Well, at least Tarquin survived, thank the gods... and thank them that Marzena helped you come to your senses before I had to flog you up and down the hallway. Ha, ha..." Despite herself she glances nervously at Frederick's imposing figure, betraying her doubts that she _could_ have bested him...

"A pendant with a ship and an octopus? Well, it's a start, at least..." Lydia scowls down into the remnants of her drink. "I don't know about everyone else but *I'm* wide awake now. We could march down to the dockside bars and start asking questions before the trail gets cold - that's my preference. Or we could wait until morning, maybe get a better idea of this symbol first. What does everyone think?" She adjusts a woolen shawl around her shoulders, otherwise still attired in only her nightdress.

*Spoiler: Knowledge: Local*
Show

Untrained (1d20+1)[*2*] to know about the meaning of the pendant, or where best to enquire about it.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick frowns thoughtfully at Lydia's suggestion.  "Seems as good a place to start as any."  For a moment, he considers the symbolism in his mind before voicing his concerns.

"I figure we're looking for a group that identifies with the sea creature- not the ship," he grumbles.  Moments later, the pervasive scowl returns to his face.  "We should expect subterfuge."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Hearing the Watch taking over downstairs, Marzena breathes a sigh of relief. The tense moments with the changing moods of the crowd ease over, and she can now focus on finding out what really happened. She tries to memorize the faces of the folks she found in the room, but she leaves the detail for later inquiry. She goes back to the common room, and the first thing she does is to look for that merchant who was so vocal against the group. She doesn't approach him, but her intent gaze never leaves the man as she tries to peer into his mind.

Later, as she answers the questions from the watchmen, she tries her best to keep her eyes on him, whether or not her investigation confirmed her suspicion.

*Spoiler*
Show

The Detect Thoughts spell will last for 8 minutes and with a 60' range, she can safely check the guy out from afar.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics of the Detect Thoughts Spell*
Show

The merchant has an intelligence of 13. He passes the saving throw required to read his thoughts, however.

----------


## Albinobrow

Truthfully, I don't wish to delay our task or researching and trying to overcome this Age of Worms. Though you are right in that _someone_ seems to be out for us, or Lydia. And with Tarquin giving us a discount to stay here, I understand that we should help in the investigation. I also agree that the docks are a good place to start.

Olofire's eyes narrow as he stares into his mug, swirling the ale slightly. As he looks up he makes eye contact with each person before him. We need some way to identify ourselves from this point forward. If there is someone out there with the ability to look like us, we need to have some method to let the other know that we are who are in a moment, without fear of accidentally attacking each other. Something subtle. A codeword perhaps? Unless there is another idea?

----------


## Farmerbink

"I completely agree!" Frederick declares, emphatically.  "Whatever these things are, we've got to figure out how to know that it's really us."  He stops short.  "But how?  I suppose a codeword might work, but I'm not sure what kind of word would be secret enough...  Maybe a _few_ words?  Just to make sure they don't say it on accident?"

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia pipes up enthusiastically, "What about, 'I swear on my sacred honor as a servant of the Archpaladin'? Those cowards wouldn't dare to make such a vow!""

----------


## Albinobrow

> Lydia pipes up enthusiastically, "What about, 'I swear on my sacred honor as a servant of the Archpaladin'? Those cowards wouldn't dare to make such a vow!""


Olofire raises an eyebrow, "But they would definitely say the words, even if they don't _mean_ them, if they were impersonating someone like you or Frederick. Which they already have. No I don't think that'll work. I have a thought, but I'd like to hear everyone else's thoughts first. Jan? Marzena? What do you two think?

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick's excitement tempers somewhat at Lydia's suggestion.  "That's... a _lot_ of codewords.  I would think it needs to be something short- easy to say in the middle of combat.  The hard part is making it not seem out of place..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"This is a good idea... One impersonation is a bad enough experience, we can't allow our enemies a repeat." Marzena eyes Sir Frederick carefully, frowning. Suddenly, her smile shines again. "I have a suggestion. Let me see..." She produces her Harrow deck of cards, and draws one, shows it to the half-orc, then to the others. "Your call phrase shall be, 'I draw the Winged Serpent', it isn't overly long, is it? And then..."

The warmage proceeds to draw a card for each group member.

"Doctor Olofire, yours is 'I draw the Snakebite'. Reverend Lydia... 'I draw the Crows'. My dear Jan... 'I draw the Vision'. And mine is, 'I draw the Tyrant'. 

Here. That should do it."

She pauses, deep in thought. "Then, of course, as always the cards hold a lesson for us. We're faced with an evil ruler, the Tyrant, scheming for murder, theft, assassination, and especially, discord, as represented by the Snakebite first, then the Crows. But we shall prevail, through the knowledge of the Vision  - she does a little curtsy in Jan's direction, followed by one at Frederick - and then by that knowledge as it informs good judgment, as the Winged Serpent clearly indicates."

*Spoiler*
Show

(Refer to the Harrow deck and draw method)
Frederick [roll]1d6[roll] [roll]1d9[roll] 
Olofire [roll]1d6[roll] [roll]1d9[roll] 
Lydia [roll]1d6[roll] [roll]1d9[roll] 
Jan [roll]1d6[roll] [roll]1d9[roll] 
Marzena [roll]1d6[roll] [roll]1d9[roll] 

Botched rolls redone in OOC

----------


## JWallyR

Having said her piece, Jan largely fades into the background to allow the guard to perform what minimal investigation they're able, given the brevity of the incident and the following commotion. Aside from sending the occasional withering and/or smug glare toward the merchant who opposed her efforts to sway the crowd, she largely watches the junior guardsmen as they take statements. She beams at Tarquin, seeming equally glad at his recovered condition and his corroboration of the party's good character and behavior.

Her serenity lasts right up until the sudden disappearance of her loudmouthed opponent, and she suddenly dissolves into a writhing ball of fury and hissed epithets. After only a few seconds, her frustration is spent; with a deliberate (and visible) effort, the gnome stands to her full (albeit unimpressive) height, attempts (largely without success) to corral the dark, tentacle-like locks of her dark hair, and recomposes her face into an expression of mild annoyance.

As her companions regroup around their table in the common room, Jan seems to be lost in her own inner dialogue, responding with little aside from a scoffing "_Hmmph_" at the suggestion that the investigation begin immediately, despite the evening's late hour and unexpected activity. That is, until Marzena produces her Harrow deck and begins to consult it, drawing the gnome out of her inner thoughts and into excited anticipation!

"'I draw the Vision', huh? I don't know what that means, but *I've* been called a 'sight for sore eyes' once or twice, so I'll take it!" Giggling at her own joke, Jan's smile fades into concern once more. "Seriously, though, we _have_ to investigate, don't we? I mean, surely there are other adventurers in the city, did we just get 'lucky'" the word drips in sarcasm, "and happen to pique the ire of some band of ne'er-do-wells??

I doubt it," she glowers, suddenly sullen, "I think _somebody_ doesn't like the threads we're tugging on for fear it'll unravel _their_ webs along the way. This time, it worked out; Tarquin isn't much the worse for wear, thank goodness, but next time we may not be so lucky."

----------


## Albinobrow

> "This is a good idea... One impersonation is a bad enough experience, we can't allow our enemies a repeat." Marzena eyes Sir Frederick carefully, frowning. Suddenly, her smile shines again. "I have a suggestion. Let me see..." She produces her Harrow deck of cards, and draws one, shows it to the half-orc, then to the others. "Your call phrase shall be, 'I draw the Winged Serpent', it isn't overly long, is it? And then..."
> 
> The warmage proceeds to draw a card for each group member.
> 
> "Doctor Olofire, yours is 'I draw the Snakebite'. Reverend Lydia... 'I draw the Crows'. My dear Jan... 'I draw the Vision'. And mine is, 'I draw the Tyrant'. 
> 
> Here. That should do it."



"Marzena, I like that plan a lot! Why don't we head up to the rooms and get some rest to start our investigation after a good breakfast?" Olofire finishes his drink and begins to head upstairs. 

*Spoiler: If he has any doubts about the party...*
Show


He goes up to his room, locks the door, and goes to bed with the scalpel nearby..


*Spoiler: Assuming he believes everyone is who they say they are...*
Show


When he reaches the middle of the stairs, he looks back to the party, and motions with his head for them to follow and continues up the stairs once he sees they are coming. He ushers everyone in his room and has them sit down either on the bed or the chair, before taking a stance in the center of the room. 

" Forgive me for being paranoid, but I would prefer to finish this conversation in my room free from potentially prying eyes. Again, Marzena, I do like your plan and would like to keep those codes to identify ourselves. However, I'd like to offer a contingency code as well. While each those are each short and easy to remember, that also means they are easy for someone else to learn and copy. Should one of us feel that we've been infiltrated again, even if they are saying the correct code, how about we give one more test to verify we are who we say we are?" He pauses to make sure everyone (Jan) is understanding what he means before continuing. "The contingency I'd like to offer is this: colors. Let me explain." He starts to pace as he talks. "If we are wanting to verify someone's identity even after we offer 'I draw the snakebite!' We can say a small phrase including an item or animal or plant known for being a certain color. For example, 'The cardinal flies from it's home.' in this example the color is red for the cardinal. The response can be anything you want so long as it also includes an example of that color! For example, a reply to the cardinal phrase could be, 'The ruby no longer sparkles.' or 'Every rose has it's thorn.' or 'The blood flows uphill.' Any of these would work as they all have something red: ruby, rose, blood. It doesn't matter the color you choose nor does it matter the phrase you say. All that matter is the response also includes something of the same color you offered!" He stops pacing and opens his eyes, a big grin on his face, "What do you all think?"

He spends the next few minutes answering any questions and making sure everyone understands.(we can do this in OoC or Discord if everyone wants to move along.) "Remember, the first code will be from Marzena's harrow deck. Use that first, this last one is only should we feel if the imposter is among us and also knows the harrow codes. I do believe you are all you right now. And hope we never have to use this. I trust each of you. Please know this is just another level of trust among us in my mind. Now let's truly get some sleep. We do have a big day ahead of us again."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> When he reaches the middle of the stairs, he looks back to the party, and motions with his head for them to follow and continues up the stairs once he sees they are coming. He ushers everyone in his room and has them sit down either on the bed or the chair, before taking a stance in the center of the room. 
> 
> " Forgive me for being paranoid, but I would prefer to finish this conversation in my room free from potentially prying eyes. Again, Marzena, I do like your plan and would like to keep those codes to identify ourselves. However, I'd like to offer a contingency code as well. While each those are each short and easy to remember, that also means they are easy for someone else to learn and copy. Should one of us feel that we've been infiltrated again, even if they are saying the correct code, how about we give one more test to verify we are who we say we are?" He pauses to make sure everyone (Jan) is understanding what he means before continuing. "The contingency I'd like to offer is this: colors. Let me explain." He starts to pace as he talks. "If we are wanting to verify someone's identity even after we offer 'I draw the snakebite!' We can say a small phrase including an item or animal or plant known for being a certain color. For example, 'The cardinal flies from it's home.' in this example the color is red for the cardinal. The response can be anything you want so long as it also includes an example of that color! For example, a reply to the cardinal phrase could be, 'The ruby no longer sparkles.' or 'Every rose has it's thorn.' or 'The blood flows uphill.' Any of these would work as they all have something red: ruby, rose, blood. It doesn't matter the color you choose nor does it matter the phrase you say. All that matter is the response also includes something of the same color you offered!" He stops pacing and opens his eyes, a big grin on his face, "What do you all think?"
> 
> He spends the next few minutes answering any questions and making sure everyone understands.(we can do this in OoC or Discord if everyone wants to move along.) "Remember, the first code will be from Marzena's harrow deck. Use that first, this last one is only should we feel if the imposter is among us and also knows the harrow codes. I do believe you are all you right now. And hope we never have to use this. I trust each of you. Please know this is just another level of trust among us in my mind. Now let's truly get some sleep. We do have a big day ahead of us again."


I am going to run with a morning-start for your investigation efforts. Olofire trusts all of the PCs, so I posted the above to make it easy to read.

The party spends the rest of the night trying to rest, confident in each other and anxious to begin their investigation into the attacker who impersonated Lydia. With the description of the key-pendant they set out into town to begin asking around. It takes most of the morning, but after talking to several sailors from the River Quarter they learn that the design on the key matches that used on several old warehouses there. Most of the buildings have been demolished and rebuilt, but there is one warehouse left with that symbol. The now-dead merchant who once owned the building failed to leave a clear will, so the building has been stuck in legal-limbo for several years now. Lurking at the edge of the Selintan River like a rotten log washed ashore, the warehouse marked "Sodden Hold" is built mostly of stone with a wood shingle roof covered in long, ropey moss. The building's faded green paint and boarded-up, second-story windows mark it as abandoned and unoccupied - the perfect place for a covert organization to hide. A tall set of iron double doors marks the only entrance, with a heavy iron chain and lock securing it.

*Spoiler: Survival DC 20*
Show

In spite of the abandoned look, it is clear that these doors are frequently used - the dirt and sand in front of the door are clearly swept out of the way of the doors in a way that can only mean the door is opened regularly.

Opening the lock will require either a key or a DC 30 Disable Device check.

When do you want to explore the Sodden Hold? Do you want to do anything else before going inside?

*Spoiler: Greyhawk City Map (so far)*
Show

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia yanks the iron chain in front of the entrance to the Sodden Hold, verifying its sturdiness before letting it fall with a scowl. "Locked up tight... but the symbol matches! There's got to be something behind this door that relates to the assassin. Sir Frederick, I suggest you take that hammer of yours and smash this lock! The rest of you prepare yourselves - if they're in there they'll know we're coming, and they might not come along quietly..." She takes a few steps back to give Frederick room to swing, and her hands tighten around the shaft of her longspear...

----------


## Gwynfrid

> " Forgive me for being paranoid, but I would prefer to finish this conversation in my room free from potentially prying eyes. Again, Marzena, I do like your plan and would like to keep those codes to identify ourselves. However, I'd like to offer a contingency code as well. While each those are each short and easy to remember, that also means they are easy for someone else to learn and copy. Should one of us feel that we've been infiltrated again, even if they are saying the correct code, how about we give one more test to verify we are who we say we are?" He pauses to make sure everyone (Jan) is understanding what he means before continuing. "The contingency I'd like to offer is this: colors. Let me explain." He starts to pace as he talks. "If we are wanting to verify someone's identity even after we offer 'I draw the snakebite!' We can say a small phrase including an item or animal or plant known for being a certain color. For example, 'The cardinal flies from it's home.' in this example the color is red for the cardinal. The response can be anything you want so long as it also includes an example of that color! For example, a reply to the cardinal phrase could be, 'The ruby no longer sparkles.' or 'Every rose has it's thorn.' or 'The blood flows uphill.' Any of these would work as they all have something red: ruby, rose, blood. It doesn't matter the color you choose nor does it matter the phrase you say. All that matter is the response also includes something of the same color you offered!" He stops pacing and opens his eyes, a big grin on his face, "What do you all think?"


Marzena makes a practical evaluation of Olofire's concept. "That's paranoid all right, but we can be forgiven for that, with what happened last night. And it's easy enough to remember. Your idea works for me, Doctor." She winks. "Except that, not all roses are red, so that example isn't the best."




> Lydia yanks the iron chain in front of the entrance to the Sodden Hold, verifying its sturdiness before letting it fall with a scowl. "Locked up tight... but the symbol matches! There's got to be something behind this door that relates to the assassin. Sir Frederick, I suggest you take that hammer of yours and smash this lock! The rest of you prepare yourselves - if they're in there they'll know we're coming, and they might not come along quietly..." She takes a few steps back to give Frederick room to swing, and her hands tighten around the shaft of her longspear...


"I gather we're not much for discreet entrances..." Marzena smiles. "The place looks abandoned, at worst we'll take a scolding and a fine for trespassing. Just let me see what the card is for me today..." From her scarf pocket, she pulls a single Harrow card out of the now familiar deck. Looking at it, she frowns, her easy-going composure yielding to one of worry. 

"The Tyrant. Again. We should expect trouble, and possibly, to meet someone really dangerous. Let's be on our guard."

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d6)[*6*] (1d9)[*7*] 
Using her Harrowed feat, she gets a +2 to use, once today, on any roll modified by the ability associated with the card: Charisma, in this case, which isn't a great option for her, but such is the way of cards...

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire raises his hands Frederick Wait wait! Let's try not to alarm whoever is inside. I might be able to open it quieter than smashing it with a hammer. And do we want to bust in right now in broad daylight? He looks to both of the heironians. 
Lydia, I know you're upset. We all are over what happened last night. But let's not be hasty and let our anger get the best of our judgment.

----------


## Farmerbink

*The night before:*
Frederick follows Olofire up to his room, trodding carefully on the uneven steps.  He tromps into the doctor's (relatively cramped, with the whole party inside) quarters, and finds himself forced to sit as a preference to standing hunched in the Halfling-sized room.  He follows the conversation, except for a suddenly surprised glance towards Marzena.  "They're not?" he wonders.  "I thought that was...  the whole point of roses....  Never heard..."  Realizing this is decidedly off-topic, he lapses into silence before offering a grunt and a nod by way of his agreement.

*That morning:*
The hulking figure of the Heironean paladin tromps through the city streets of Greyhawk with a scowl for everyone he passes.  When they finally find themselves at the seemingly-abandoned warehouse (no thanks to him), he seems more than ready to take a hammer to just about anything, for perhaps no reason at all.  Only Olofire's hasty hand on his arm stays the steel head, and Frederick quickly sees the smaller man's point.  "Yes, well."  He steps back, giving him room, and shrugs at Marzena.  "Discretion belongs at the Three Dragon table and _perhaps_ sessions of government.  Neither suits me, much."

He does exchange the hammer for his blade as Olofire works, fully expecting some sort of resistance from within.

----------


## Albinobrow

Seeing the heironians unchanged on their stance for entering tonight, Olofire reaches into his pack. "Ok, well at least you three tall ones form a perimeter around me so no one can see me try and pick the lock.

*Spoiler: OoC* 
Show


Disable device (1d20+20)[*23*] (+1 vs traps) 
I don't know if I need a stealth roll since this is day time but (1d20+19)[*34*]

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 5, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick quickly begins to fidget nervously.  He scowls as the faint clinks seem to produce no opening.  "Are you going to open it, Doctor?  No sense standing about all morning."

----------


## Albinobrow

"Do you remember the last time I had to pick a lock? Me either! It's been weeks! Months! Give me a break, I'm a little rusty." Between his whispers he misses once again until, *TCH-kik*! The lock opens and Olofire lets out a sigh. 

"Now do you want me to go on ahead and look around? Or would you like to lead the charge Sir Frederick? Lydia?

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Rolls done in OoC
Succeeds on the 3rd try.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



As the lock falls away the party is able to open the two iron doors into what appears to be a normal, large storage room in a riverside warehouse. The large space is dominated by dozens of crates and barrels of various sizes and lit be a number of faintly flickering torches above. There is a thick layer of dust covering much of the cargo stored here and a catwalk about fifteen feet up directly opposite the entrance. There are two doors on the righthand side (south), a door to the catwalk (also on the south side), and a single door at ground level to the left (north).

You see no immediate threats, but if this is where the Lydia-imposter makes a home (and it is), then there are likely to be hidden dangers. Your PCs are already a bit on edge and paranoid from the attack last night. Please note precautions you take as you explore and describe details like marching orders and any deliberate actions you are taking. 

For example, unless you specifically make an effort, I will be assuming Perception checks are essentially 10+your PC's modifier unless you are actively looking around. If you can Take 10 while threatened and want to do so on other skills, that's fine, just say so. If you want to Take 20, you risk bad things happening - I will basically start rolling dice until you reach a 20 and apply consequences as they happen, _if_ there is something bad that could happen.

So, what do you do now?

----------


## MuffinMan

"What a heap of junk... although, the dust should make it easier to tell if someone has been here recently - try not to kick it up too much," Lydia admonishes. "However that impostor was appearing as me, it wasn't natural! Hold on, I'm going to check for magical auras." She closes her eyes and utters a brief prayer to Heironeous, and when she opens them they are lightly filmed over with a golden sheen, and she scans the shadowy interior of the warehouse.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Remaining in the entrance for now, cast a _light_ orison on the longspear and then detect magic. If she detects an aura she'll concentrate for 3 rounds to get as much info as possible.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick stomps (though not exactly intentionally so) into the storage room, glaring angrily at the boxes as if offended by their very presence.  "Looks like nothing to worry about in here," he growls, as he begins to prowl around looking for something to hurt.  He meanders through the winding rows of crates, vaguely towards the doors on the southern side of the room.  

"Lydia, make sure nobody sneaks up on us?" he asks, gesturing vaguely towards the door now at his back ((the one leading to the North)).

----------


## JWallyR

> "Marzena, I like that plan a lot! Why don't we head up to the rooms and get some rest to start our investigation after a good breakfast?"


Jan stretches, the night's exertions finally seeming to take their toll upon her. "A good rest and a better breakfast, doctor's orders!" she says, feigning seriousness before giggling at her own joke.

As Olofire's further concerns are revealed, along with his suggested solution, she smiles quizzically at the halfling. "I think by the time we get to that point, we'll be in _well_ over our heads with the cloak-and-dagger stuff! But I s'pose if it turns out we _do_ need it... better safe than sorry?"



As the morning breaks and the party makes their way through the city, Jan's mood is light and cheery. She performs the necessary social interactions with the sailors and workmen along the way, until she finds herself staring up at the abandoned and dilapidated building. "'Sodden', indeed." she murmurs to herself, thoughtfully.

As the others discuss the approach to the door, Jan watches Marzena's Harrow draw with interest.




> "The Tyrant. Again. We should expect trouble, and possibly, to meet someone really dangerous. Let's be on our guard."


Jan blinks a few times, and swallows back some trepidation. Fishing a wand out of her waist pouch, the gnome applies its energies to herself before stowing it securely.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Wand of Mage Armor, 1 hour duration

Afterward, casting _Light_ on Frederick's weapon.


With the door finally opened, and Frederick already making his way inside, Jan trots forward, placing herself deliberately between Frederick and Lydia. "Coming, Marzena?" she whispers theatrically between _clanks_ of Frederick's armor.

----------


## Albinobrow

Before Olofire follows in after Frederick, he downs an extract that gives his eyes a faint purple glow. And quietly, he goes north around the room looking all around him.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Olofire is going to take a Detect Secret Doors Elixir. 60ft cone to detect secret doors, compartments, caches, etc. for the next 5 minutes. Scalpel is in hand.

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 5, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Detect Secret Doors 5:00 left
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Two pairs of eyes are better than one." As she enters, Marzena imitates Lydia's spell with magic detection of her own.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Neither Lydia nor Marzena detect anything magical in this room. It is possible some of the crates hold magical items, but none are obviously enchanted.

After several long breaths of intense (and judgmental) scrutiny Frederick walks inside the room, tending towards the right and the doors on the south. With Jan beside him the two inch their ways into the storage hall, the light of her orison on Frederick's falchion guiding the little gnome's steps.

Olofire seems to instinctively sneak a bit to the north, opposite Jan and Frederick and incredibly quietly. he drinks an extract and glances towards the east wall where he notes the presence of a secret door, hidden at the far northeast corner of the room on the catwalk, some 15-ft above the party.

Nothing has leapt out at you all so far...the paranoia is thick, though. There is no obvious ladder to the catwalk, though there is a door _from_ the south, so there is probably a ladder behind one of the two southern doors. What do you do now?

----------


## Albinobrow

Quietly, Olofire approaches the northeast corner of the room where he discovered the secret passage and attempts to continue studying it. He looks around for a way up to the catwalk to get closer.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


He will approach the door but stay 10 ft away from it. The 3rd round of studying a door should tell me how it opens. I also want to check for traps. However He will not open it without at least one other person nearby. He will go and get them first before opening it. In another round most likely.

Stealth (1d20+19)[*22*]
Perception (1d20+13)[*17*] (Includes +1 from trapfinding) 


*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 5, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Detect Secret Doors 4:54 left
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia hurries into the room after the others, heading towards where Olofire is intently studying... something. She approaches his side respectfully and asks in a low voice, "What is it, Doctor? Do you see something?"

*Spoiler: Movement*
Show

Move adjacent to Olofire, which would be ~E3 right now, but she'll follow as he moves closer to the NE corner.

----------


## Farmerbink

"You two see anything?" Frederick grunts- directed at Olofire and Lydia, though perhaps not clearly so.  "I don't want to go barging in down here without you close."

He slows down significantly and actually manages some paltry imitation of stealth as he approaches the leftmost southern door.  It's not quiet, but it's not equivalent to a fanfare of trumpets, either.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If I take ten, the results aren't negative.  That's gotta count for something?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena notices Olofire glancing upwards. "Something interesting up there? Should I fly up and investigate?"

----------


## Albinobrow

Yes, up there on the north end of the catwalk there is a secret door. I can't tell exactly how it opens from here or if it is trapped. But I have a suspicion we want to go there. In the mean time... Quietly Olofire, steps up to the door in front of him and inspects it.




> Marzena notices Olofire glancing upwards. "Something interesting up there? Should I fly up and investigate?"


Actually Marzena, do you thin you can fly me up there with you? I can investigate it more once I get closer. The rest of you may want to check for an entrance on the south side of the catwalk.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party begins to move further into the storage room of the warehouse, looking about for signs of danger or secret paths. Unfortunately, no one sees the subtle, barely perceptible motions of breathing coming from the three mimics hiding in the room...

*Surprise Round*
The first mimic, disguised as a crate, attacks when Olofire begins to step around it, lashing out with a tongue-like pseudopod and slamming into the doctor's side (*12* damage and automatically grappled). As the shock of impact hits the little halfling, he immediately notices that the attacker is covered in a thick, powerful adhesive slime and that he's stuck fast!

At the entrance Marzena turns to her right to see a rather large chest appear to shuffle her direction, slamming into her with a slimy "drawer" and connecting with her as well (*14* damage and grappled).

And finally, a barrel stacked in the southern part of the room first hops down and then rolls into Jan (*7* damage and grappled).

*Spoiler: Initiative, all rolled off screen to enable a smoother post*
Show

Mimics get a surprise round and act on Initiative 15

Jan - 23
Frederick - 19
(Mimics) - 15
Marzena - 14
Olofire - 10
Lydia - 7

*Spoiler: Map at the Beginning of Round 1 - Frederick and Jan to act*
Show



Jan and Frederick get to act before the Mimics. After their actions, I will resolve the Mimics as a group and then it is block turns from there.

To simplify things, the most important details of mimic mechanics are below, emphasis mine:




> *Adhesive* - A mimic exudes a thick slime that acts as a powerful adhesive, holding fast any creatures or items that touch it. An adhesive-covered mimic *automatically* grapples any creature it hits with its slam attack. *Opponents so grappled cannot get free while the mimic is alive without removing the adhesive first*. A weapon that strikes an adhesive-coated mimic is stuck fast unless the wielder succeeds on a DC 17 Reflex save. A successful DC 17 Strength check is needed to pry off a stuck weapon. Strong alcohol or universal solvent dissolves the adhesive, but the mimic can still grapple normally. A mimic can dissolve its adhesive at will, and the substance breaks down 5 rounds after the creature dies. The save DC is Strength-based.
> 
> *Mimic Object* - A mimic can assume the general shape of any Medium object, such as a massive chest, a stout bed, or a door. The creature cannot substantially alter its size, though. A mimics body is hard and has a rough texture, no matter what appearance it might present. *A mimic gains a +20 racial bonus on Disguise checks when imitating an object in this manner*. Disguise is always a class skill for a mimic.


There is no grapple check required of the mimics to begin a grapple vs the PCs. I recommend reading the two grapple flowcharts linked here and here when considering your options when it is your PC's turn. You cannot really break free, and even if you did all the mimics need to do to reestablish their grapple is to hit you with their slam attack, so consider your options carefully.

The mimics passed their disguise checks, so none of you saw them for what they really are until they attacked.

*Begin combat, Round 1!*

----------


## Farmerbink

"What trickery is this!?" Frederick bellows, quick to respond thanks to his perpetual suspicion.  He immediately steps back, to lash out at the... _box?_ attacking Jan.  His blade rises and falls with savage ferocity- wild and devastating.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 1*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-2 attack, +6 damage (two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

Let's go ahead and throw rage & power attack: 
(1d20+12)[*26*] attack
(1d20+12)[*28*] CC (30+)
(2d4+16)[*20*] damage
(2d4+16)[*21*] crit bonus

IF we're close enough that I can 5-foot step or not move (the lines are... unclear), I'll take the iterative:
(1d20+7)[*16*] attack
(1d20+7)[*24*] CC (25+)
(2d4+16)[*20*] damage
(2d4+16)[*23*] crit bonus

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's raised eyebrow and wry smile, lips parting in preparation for a comment about the optics of Marzena hauling Olofire to the catwalk, are jarred from her broad face by the impact of the... barrel?? that affixes itself to one arm. With a sudden _yelp_ of pain and surprise, the gnome begins to wriggle against the oddly _sticky_ thing.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If a Knowledge check is allowed for Jan to recognize anything useful about the Mimics, here goes: (1d20)[*4*]
Likely candidates include Dungeoneering (+4) or maybe Arcana (+6), all others are +0.

If Jan is _able_ to attempt spells with somatic components (unsure due to errata on Concentration not reflected in description of Grappled condition) then I'd like for her to attempt Magic Missile with concentration: (1d20+13)[*30*] vs DC 10 + 1 + grappler's CMB. She will shoot missiles into the Mimic grappling her until/unless it dies (hopefully with help from Frederick):
Missile 1: (1d4+1)[*2*]
Missile 2: (1d4+1)[*4*]
Missile 3: (1d4+1)[*5*]
Missile 4: (1d4+1)[*5*]

Edit: If she's able to send extra missiles above and beyond those needed to kill the mimic on her to another mimic, I would prefer they go to the one attacking Marzena.

If the ruling is that she is not able to do that, she will instead use one of her uses of Acidic Ray:
Attack: (1d20+2)[*11*], CC: (1d20+2)[*13*] for x2
Damage: (1d6+3)[*9*] acid damage, plus (1d6+3)[*5*] on crit

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 6, *HP* 53/46, *Speed* 20
*AC* 15, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 10, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 3, *Will* 5, *CMB* -2, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour
Grappled: -4 Dex (tracked in PERMANENT stats), -2 atk (lol)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Frederick hits the barrel mimic twice. After his first attack he succeeds at the Reflex save to keep his weapon from getting stuck.
Jan casts Magic Missile, sending all four into the barrel mimic.

All three mimics continue to grapple their victims, pinning them and dealing Constrict damage as follows: Jan takes *12*, Olofire takes *10*, and Marzena takes *8*.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Frederick strikes twice at the barrel mimic as Jan hastily casts a spell, firing four force missiles unerringly into the creature's tough, sticky hide. 

The mimics each continue their attacks independently, maintaining their holds with one pseudopod, opening a mouth full of sharp teeth wide, and wrapping their tongues around Jan, Olofire, and Marzena respectively. Each PC feels their attacker squeeze them, constricting them painfully and leaving their limbs pinned to their sides!

The barrel mimic is not looking good (it's bloodied, at less-than-half HPs). However, now Jan, Olofire, and Marzena are taking constrict damage and are pinned, further restricting their actions.

If you attack the mimics, please note that weapons have a chance to get stuck to them too! Reflex DC 17 to avoid this or DC 17 Strength check to get a stuck weapon free.

For reference the grapple cheat-sheets are here and here. Pinned options are covered on the chart titled "Round 3: Attackers Turn." 

*Begin Round 2!*

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 2*

Lydia steps forward and joins the others in attacking the barrel mimic assailing Jan, her spear thrust narrowly missing the little gnome's robes. "What trickery is this?! Come on, Doctor, snap out of it!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Step to D/4 and attack the barrel-mimic stuck to Jan:
power atk (1d20+8)[*21*], dmg (1d8+8)[*14*], cc (1d20+8)[*11*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*26*]

Reflex save to avoid spear getting stuck: (1d20+5)[*7*] vs DC 17

If the spear isn't stuck, AoOs if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*28*], dmg (1d8+8)[*15*], cc (1d20+8)[*9*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*25*]
Reflex (1d20+5)[*22*]
power atk (1d20+8)[*28*], dmg (1d8+8)[*9*], cc (1d20+8)[*23*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*18*]
Reflex (1d20+5)[*9*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 59 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick continues to rain down two-handed blows on the creature assailing Jan, eager to free her.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 2*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-2 attack, +6 damage (two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 6/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

Let's go ahead and throw rage & power attack: 
(1d20+12)[*26*] attack
(1d20+12)[*20*] CC (30+)
(2d4+16)[*19*] damage
(2d4+16)[*20*]  crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*24*] reflex vs 17 (if it doesn't take additional action, strength is at +6 and therefore preferable)

IF we're close enough that I can 5-foot step or not move (the lines are... unclear), I'll take the iterative:
(1d20+7)[*10*] attack
(1d20+7)[*21*] CC (25+)
(2d4+16)[*20*]  damage
(2d4+16)[*24*]  crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*12*] reflex vs 17 (if it doesn't take additional action, strength is at +6 and therefore preferable)

If he fails the reflex/str check, I'll use the second action to ready the trident.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan catches her feet, as the mimic ceases its assault on her due to Frederick's assault. After a moment wriggling loose of its oddly sticky appendage, she manages to gather herself enough to notice her companions that still suffer the assault of the _other_ mimics. "Oh, no!" she blurts, before frantically murmuring and gesturing, culminating in a gesture like that of flicking a liquid from one's fingers... toward Olofire!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Actions: cast Grease on Olofire (or his clothing or armor or whatever) to give a +10 to any attempt to escape grapples!
Move: ready dagger

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Aaah... Help..." Marzena's voice weakens visibly as the breath is compressed from her lungs. Still, she manages to cast a vengeful glance at the monster that's presently busy killing her.

*Spoiler*
Show

Evil eye reducing the monster's AC by 2.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 7 CG_ *HP* 22 / 44 *Speed* ft *Init* 3 *AC* 16 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 7 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Harrow Card* 5 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* 2 (1d4-1, 19/x2) *Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 20 (6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
Powers per day: Fly 7/7 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## Albinobrow

Oh yeah.. All my fault clearly.. Olofire does his best to try and loosen the creature's grip on him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Escape Artist (1d20+14)[*17*] +10 from Grease spell cast by Jan

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init*  , *HP* 25/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 9, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +1 Size, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Detect Secret Doors 4:36 left
Pinned is giving the -4 Misc to AC. And loss of Dex Bonus
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Round 2*

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Frederick kills the barrel-mimic trying to eat Jan.
Jan gets free and greases Olofire.
Olofire tries but fails to break the mimic's pin.
Marzena curses the chest-mimic with her Evil Eye.
Lydia moves and attacks the chest-mimic, dealing *14* damage to it.

The remaining mimics continue their attacks on their pinned victims: Marzena takes *13* damage and Olofire takes *7*.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Frederick strikes the mimic trying to eat Jan twice, felling the creature and freeing the little gnome, who promptly casts a spell to make Olofire slicker (so he can get free). Unfortunately, he cannot wriggle free of the pin this round. Lydia turns to strike at the chest-mimic attacking Marzena (after the witch curses her foe), spearing the creature but not knocking it loose. 

The two remaining mimics continue their grappling attacks, single-minded in their pursuit of food! Marzena takes *13* damage and Olofire takes *7*.

*Begin Round 3!*

----------


## Farmerbink

With a roar of anger and irritation, Frederick charges ((not mechanically)) towards Olofire.  Once more, his heavy blade rises with the false crates his target.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 3*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-2 attack, +6 damage (two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 5/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

Move to E3
Still using rage & power attack: 
(1d20+12)[*20*] attack
(1d20+12)[*17*] CC (30+)
(2d4+16)[*23*] damage
(2d4+16)[*20*]  crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*9*] reflex vs 17 (if it doesn't take additional action, strength is at +6 and therefore preferable)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena feels the life being squeezed out of her along with her breath. _If I have to go now, let it be with one last... laugh..._ Her last mouthful of air comes out, with what her incredulous companions can only identify as a tiny, barely audible snicker. 

Then, the battlemage's eyes glaze over, and she's still. Dead? Not quite, it would seem, as she suddenly closes those eyes firmly shut, frowning in a desperate effort of concentration. Her gold pendant flashes briefly, and a violent whirlwind erupts all around her... It doesn't last for more than a second, though, before it begins to crackle with white sparks, releasing its whole energy in a ball of lightning !

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action, Cackle to maintain the Evil eye effect one more round.
Standard action, activate Stormlure. In spite of my description, I don't think this requires a Concentration check.
Swift action, release lightning effect, (4d6)[*13*] electricity damage to all adjacent creatures, Refl DC14 for half. Sorry, Lydia. (I see you have a longspear, so you're fine on that one)

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 7 CG_ *HP* 9 / 44 *Speed* ft *Init* 3 *AC* 16 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 7 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Harrow Card* 5 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* 2 (1d4-1, 19/x2) *Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 20 (6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
Powers per day: Fly 7/7 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 3*

Nnngh!! Yeah, I felt that one.. That really hurt... NNNNNNGGGH!! Olofire, still held fast in the sticky maw of this creature, continues to struggle and regain some mobility.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show



Escape Artist check (1d20+14)[*26*] Includes the +10 from Grease (is the word. Is the word.. Is the word that you read..)

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init*  , *HP* 18/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 9, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +1 Size, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Detect Secret Doors 4:30 left
Pinned is giving the -4 Misc to AC. And loss of Dex Bonus
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## JWallyR

Jan spares a worried glance toward Marzena, but the majority of her attention remains focused on Olofire, and the halfling's struggle. With a sharp, jabbing gesture, she points at the mimic and a flurry of arcane projectiles surge toward it!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Magic Missile at the mimic on Olofire. If it dies, and I have the option, further missiles should be directed toward Marzena's mimic instead.

Missile 1: (1d4+1)[*3*]
Missile 2: (1d4+1)[*3*]
Missile 3: (1d4+1)[*5*]
Missile 4: (1d4+1)[*4*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 3*

Lydia tries to withdraw her spear but finds it stuck to the mimic's slimy hide. "Pha! Come on, Marzena - don't quit on us now!" Releasing her spear, she draws her sword as she steps forward. Her left hand glows with healing light as she reaches it towards her wounded ally.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Drop spear, draw longsword while stepping to A/4, and convert a 4th level spell into cure critical wounds on Marzena:
(4d8+7)[*30*] healing

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 59 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Round 3*

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Frederick moves and attacks the crate-mimic, hitting it and getting his sword stuck in the process.
Marzena cackles and deals some lightning damage (via Stormlure) to the chest-mimic (but not Lydia, who attacked with reach last round).
Olofire gets free of the pin.
Jan casts Magic Missile at the crate-mimic, hitting it with all four force missiles.
Lydia swaps weapons and heals Marzena.

Crate-mimic tries to pin Olofire again, succeeding and doing *12* damage.
Chest-mimic grapples and constricts the pinned-Marzena, dealing *20* damage.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The party surges against the mimics, with Olofire breaking free as Jan's magic missiles and Frederick's blade strike the crate-mimic. Unfortunately Frederick's sword gets stuck against the creature's sticky side and Olofire is re-pinned a moment later (taking *12* damage).

Meanwhile, Lydia swaps weapons and heals Marzena after the witch electrocutes the chest-mimic. (Lydia steps adjacent after the AoE attack.) The mimic constrict Marzena again (dealing *20 damage*), though the damage is offset by Lydia's triage.

Both remaining mimics are bloodied. 

*Begin Round 4!*

----------


## Farmerbink

"Stay strong, doctor!" Frederick calls, as he stomps towards Marzena.  He pulls out the lizard chieftain's enchanted trident on the way there and lunges savagely at the creature assailing Marzena.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 4*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-2 attack, +6 damage (two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 5/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

Move to B4
Gonna save the rage for now: 
(1d20+10)[*23*] attack
(1d20+10)[*30*] CC (28+)
(1d8+13)[*18*] damage
(1d8+13)[*15*]  crit bonus

(1d20+5)[*6*] reflex vs 17 (if it doesn't take additional action, strength is at +6 and therefore preferable) to keep the trident handy

----------


## Albinobrow

Ohooooowww!! Yup, can't really stand right now.. And not feeling particularly strong at the moment.. But don't worry... I'm not going anywhere..

Olofire winces as once again the mimic continues to constrict his small frame fracturing a few ribs in the process. But, unknown to anyone else, with a little concentration his bones start to fuse back up as he continues to wriggle his way free from the creautre.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Free action: Talk to Frederick, cry on the inside, and Spontaneous Heal myself taking me from 6hp to 11hp.

Then try and escape again (1d20+14)[*24*]

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init*  , *HP* 11/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 9, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +1 Size, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Detect Secret Doors 4:24 left
Pinned is giving the -4 Misc to AC. And loss of Dex Bonus
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 1/2 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena is about to pass out from the blood loss, lack of air, and cracked ribs, but at the last second, Lydia's miracle touch pours energy into her body. Surprised, she opens her eyes. "Aah... That... was... timely..." she manages to utter. 

Completely unable to move even a pinky finger, she turns a vengeful glare at the murderous creature squeezing her. "You've been... aarg... luck...y... so far... Now... time for... aah... bad luck!" and she even manages to giggle in spite of her life-or-death situation.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action, Cackle to maintain the Evil Eye effect (-2 to AC) one more round.
Standard action, Evil Eye to give the thing a -2 penalty to saving throws.

Note that both effects will in fact last for 9 rounds unless the mimic makes a DC19 Will save. If it passes, then Cackle is necesary to maintain the effects round to round.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 7 CG_ *HP* 19 / 44 *Speed* ft *Init* 3 *AC* 16 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 7 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Harrow Card* 5 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* 2 (1d4-1, 19/x2) *Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 20 (6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
Powers per day: Fly 7/7 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 4*

Lydia releases Marzena and brings both hands to her sword, which she swings at the "chest" in a vicious downward chop.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to B/3, power attack:
power atk (1d20+8)[*21*], dmg (1d8+8)[*14*], cc (1d20+8)[*18*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d8+16)[*25*]
Reflex [Roll][1d20+5/Roll] *20* (rolled in OOC) vs DC 17

(If Frederick kills this mimic she'll go attack the one next to Olofire.)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 59 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## JWallyR

Wincing in sympathetic pain with Marzena, Jan wastes no time on words, projecting yet another set of magical darts into the creature constricting the battle-mage!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Another Magic Missile, hoping to free Marzena. If any missiles are unneeded to free her, redirect to Olofire's mimic instead.
Missile 1: (1d4+1)[*3*]
Missile 2: (1d4+1)[*4*]
Missile 3: (1d4+1)[*3*]
Missile 4: (1d4+1)[*4*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Round 4*

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Frederick strikes the chest-mimic nearly killing it.
Olofire heals a little and gets free of the pin again.
Marzena cackles and curses the chest-mimic with -2 to saves.
Jan casts Magic Missile, sending one at the chest-mimic and killing it. The other three missiles go to the crate-mimic.
Lydia takes her longsword and kills the crate-mimic.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The party rallies and strikes the two remaining mimics, with magic missiles and weapon blows going in both directions. At the end everyone is still standing and several seconds later (about twenty seconds later for Jan, and thirty for everyone else) the dead-creatures' adhesive fails and everyone is free, along with their weapons.

*End of Combat!*

I used an old map, because after combat is over your positions don't matter too much yet. What do you do now? Heal up, continue exploring? If you wish to check out the Secret Door Olofire discovered you need to get to the catwalk, fifteen feet above the ground level.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick plants a boot firmly against the mimic that just moments ago was threatening to squeeze the life from Marzena.  With savage ferocity, he yanks the trident free and turns to assist Olofire- only to find that his iron greaves are now stuck firm.  After taking just a moment to ensure his companion's safety, he stomps awkwardly into the storeroom again, each step threatening to topple him to the floor.  He then slams the bleeding creature into an _actual_ crate several times by main force.  After severely damaging the nearer side of the crate, he resigns himself to scraping the remains of it from his armor in rather undignified fashion.  "Stupid monsters," he grumbles irritably.  

"Everyone alright?" he asks, as he glances from one companion to the next- nodding to each as they tend their wounds ((I'm assuming we save LoH for more urgent needs?)).  Satisfied, he returns to tromping steadily southwards.  "Figure this is the easier way to get up there," he comments, gesturing vaguely towards the catwalk.  "_I_ don't plan to scale these crates, when there's probably perfectly good stairs or a ladder around here somewhere."

----------


## Albinobrow

Yeah, sure. Just give me a second.. Olofire sits up in the goopy pile that was just moments ago trying to eat him. Without rising, he grabs a bright red potion and another elixir that is mostly clear with a slight tint of gold floating within. He drinks both in quick succession, the clear and gold elixir first followed quickly by the red potion. 

Once he has caught his breath, he walks over to Marzena and hands her a bright red potion as well. Here. How are you holding up?

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show



First he drinks an Alchemical Allocation elixir followed by a Cure Serious wounds for (3d8+5)[*12*] hp healed. 

He tries to hide this part, but I don't know if it's a slight of hand or stealth check.. (1d20)[*18*] +9 for slight of hand or +19 for stealth.
*Spoiler: Trying to hide*
Show

He spit the cure serious wounds potion back into the flask before giving it to Marzena.  :Small Tongue: 


Assuming Marzena takes the potion she is healed (3d8+5)[*23*]



After making sure that Marzena is ok, he looks around and says, So much for sneaking in.. Before joining Frederick to the south doors, Olofire quickly and quietly heads back to the north door he was heading towards before.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Stealth (1d20+19)[*39*]
Check the north door for traps. (1d20+13)[*15*]
Then assuming it's safe open the door. If not, disable device (1d20+21)[*39*] then look inside!
What do I see??

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 5, *HP* 29/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Detect Secret Doors 4:00 left
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 1/2 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Sure, yes, Sir, why not..." Marzena's starcastic tone returns quickly. "Mind giving me a minute to finish coming back from the dead?" She gives a weak half-smile to the eager Frederick.

With a groan, she pushes away the remains of the mimic's body, wrapped all around her own, and stands up. She wipes off the goo, blood, and aberrant guts as best she can. "Thank you, Lydia. Two more seconds of this and I'm not sure you could have revived me. I mean, I'm used to owing my life to comrades, sure, but this one... It was pretty damn close." 

She gratefully accepts the flask offered by Olofire, without checking too closely about where exactly it came from.

*Spoiler*
Show

Just in case: Perception (1d20+11)[*18*]
Then, healing (3d8+5)[*20*] - good, 39/44 hp now.


"Aaah... Feeling better already. Thanks!"

While casting a few cantrips to repair the devastation of her clothing - nothing to do about the blood and goo stains all over her, unfortunately - she inspects the various doors, under Frederick's impatient prompting.

"I could carry the doctor and Jan up there, but not you, obviously... Ground floor doors first, then."

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia retrieves her spear with some effort from the decomposing mimic and offers divine healing to any allies that still require it.
*Spoiler: Healing*
Show

Let me know (OOC/Discord) if you need and Lydia will distribute some cure light wounds:
(1d8+5)[*7*]
(1d8+5)[*9*]
(1d8+5)[*6*]

If noone claims any she'll save the spell slots.


She follows Frederick towards the southern door, taking a position as rearguard to the group. "Monsters that look like barrels, and impostors that look like me... something tells me this is the place, all right. Be on guard - the doors themselves could be a foe..."

----------


## Farmerbink

At Lydia's comment, Frederick regards the door with a suddenly displeased scowl.  "At this rate, you may well be right," he mutters.  He doesn't _quite_ prod the wooden frame with his heavy blade, but he keeps it handy while he cautiously reaches forward with his left hand.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan sighs in obvious relief as the mimics's efforts to consume her companions cease. Rushing over to Marzena, the gnome proffers a tiny hand to help the battle-mage to her feet, though the combination of her tiny stature and not-at-all-muscular frame make the gesture more absurd than effective. "My goodness, Marzena! Don't scare me like that again!" she chuckles weakly at the joke, still obviously shaken by the nearness of her friend's brush with death.




> "Monsters that look like barrels, and impostors that look like me... something tells me this is the place, all right. Be on guard - the doors themselves could be a foe..."


Jan nods, eyeing the door with a dour expression. "With a welcome like we just received, this sure ain't gonna be a casual stroll, _that's_  for sure." she sidles up behind Frederick, sticking close to her burly friend.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

In the process of expressing his frustration with the dead mimic, Frederick discovers that at least the crate he broke is full of bottles of rather strong liquor. Nothing worth confiscating, but had it become necessary to dissolve the adhesive from the mimics the alcohol inside would have worked admirably.

There isn't really anything of value in this storage area, not that any of you mentioned searching it for loot. It's all poor-quality crafting materials like cloth, chain links, spoiled alcohol, etc...

Olofire and Lydia heal the party, both using their respective gifts. Once everyone is feeling better they begin looking at doors, splitting into two general groups - while Olofire and Marzena look at the northern door Lydia, Frederick, and Jan move to the southern two doors. Opening the southwest door the Heironeans and Jan finds what must be an abandoned office, the dark chamber absolutely packed with boxes and bookcases overflowing with ledgers and papers, all in no apparent order. There might be something of interest here, but it will take several minutes of searching to get a good idea. The other door is locked, leaving the three adventurers looking back at Olofire expectantly.

As a result, they all get to watch as Olofire does a quick search for traps and misses one. As he tries to open the northern door they discover it is in fact a false one, opening to a bricked-over entryway. At the same time a massive pit opens up beneath Olofire and Marzena, threatening to drop them forty feet down to a floor littered with spikes! 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The spiked pit trap had a DC of 25 to find it, which Olofire failed. The door isn't locked - it is instead tied to a wire that opens the spiked pit trap. 

To avoid falling, roll a DC 25 Reflex save. If you fail, it's a 40 ft drop (4d6 falling damage, can be reduced in a variety of ways). At the bottom are numerous spikes - anyone falling to the floor is mechanically attacked by 1d4 of them, +10 to hit, for 1d4+5 damage each.

Please roll the Reflex saves. If you pass you may select where you land outside the trap. If you fail, figure out the falling damage. After that, roll for the number of spikes that threaten to hit you, then roll their attack rolls. Finally, roll the damage from the spikes.

Then, probably start healing again, cause I suspect some of that will hurt.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Suddenly, a gaping pit opens under Marzena's feet! She just clicks her tongue, and her fall, rather than instant and deadly, is light and graceful. Upon landing however, she's unable to avoid the sharp spikes, and gets hurt rather badly.

"Ow! Bloody murderous mystery bastards!" She takes a moment to recover, before using her levitation power to carry herself and Olofire back to the ground floor. 

"I don't know who these people are, but they sure aren't fooling around... "

*Spoiler*
Show

Long live the Flight hex that gives Marzena the ability to cast Feather Fall at will! Then, use Levitate to come back up.

Following rolls in OOC: she took 15 damage.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

With the companions all back on the ground floor, Olofire limps over to the southeastern door to inspect it for traps and unlock it. Finding nothing suspicious he takes several long moments to unlock it. The party finds a small chamber with a decrepit ladder leading up to a platform level with the catwalk. The room is littered with loose stones and dust, and the ladder does _not_ look to be in good repair...

You all are getting suspicious, so I assume Olofire looks at the ladder carefully and decides that it isn't worth the risk of it falling. There are plenty of sturdy crates and barrels to make a makeshift route up to the catwalk, in addition to Marzena's ability to fly at will. I am going to expect that you all get up that way and continue exploring.

Once up on the catwalk the adventurers line up and Olofire inspects the secret door carefully. After confirming it is safe and determining how to open it, he carefully does and looks into a dark, oblong chamber from the top of a staircase. The stairs descend to a single exit to the west. Along the north wall there are a number chests on the floor, closed but with no visible lock. As the party creeps down and inspects the chests they find that they contain a variety of items, including full sets of clothing for both men and women. Two chests in particular have a couple of magic items, along with a set of nice clothes for a male merchant and a noblewoman's outfit.

*Spoiler: Contents of Chests*
Show

*Spoiler: Ilya's Chest*
Show

A Periapt of Health
Two Signet Rings
Embroidered sky blue cloak (worth 200 GP)
Noblewoman's outfit

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Nobility) DC 20*
Show

The signet rings and color of the blue cloak suggest the owner of these items is a member of the house of Starmane, a lesser noble house of elves in Greyhawk.


*Spoiler: Gattel's Chest*
Show

A Bag of Holding (Type I) with 863 GP inside
Merchant's outfit


Checking at the next door Olofire finds nothing special and they open it to discover a hallway leading north with a total of five cells, each with a wall of iron bars facing the corridor between them. A number of the cells are occupied - there is a young elven woman, a pair of young men, and another with what appears to be a dead man. All of the cells have a simple straw mat, ceramic water bowl, and a waste bucket inside, but nothing else visible. The entire hallway is well lit, with several everburning torches suspended from the ceiling. 

None of the prisoners call out or look at you all as you enter, their expressions distrustful and suspicious. 

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Do not forget to do the mechanics to heal up!*

What do you do? Where is your PC going to stand as you do whatever you do?

----------


## MuffinMan

"Doctor Olofire! Thank Heironeous you're safe - those spikes nearly did you in! Here, hold still before you pass out." Lydia quickly provides more magical healing as Olofire and Marzena ascend from the pit trap, a bead of sweat breaking on her forehead from the effort of concentration.

*Spoiler: Healing*
Show

Let's do 1 cure moderate wounds on Marzena:
(2d8+7)[*18*]

And 2 CLW and 1 CMW on Olofire:
(1d8+5)[*9*]
(1d8+5)[*7*]
(2d8+7)[*16*]


When they reach the cells Lydia looks at the prisoners in alarm. In a hushed voice she calls out to them, "Don't be alarmed! We are servants of Heironeous - we're going to get you out of here! But first tell me, where are your captors? When did you see them last? How many are there???" She scans nervously back and forth between the cells as she waits for an answer. (Standing near the chests along the north wall.)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"My thanks yet again, Lydia. Let's try to avoid traps from now on, if we can... I don't know who the enemy is but they sure are vicious."

When the group enters the prison, Marzena considers the inmates carefully. _Why don't they look happy to see us? Not at all happy in fact..._ 

*Spoiler*
Show

Back to max hp.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 7 CG_ *HP* 44 / 44 *Speed* ft *Init* 3 *AC* 16 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 7 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Harrow Card* 5 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* 2 (1d4-1, 19/x2) *Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 20 (6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
Powers per day: Fly 7/7 minutes, Levitate 0/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1

----------


## JWallyR

Jan gasps in fear and concern as the spike trap yawns beneath Marzena and Olofire. She peers over the edge of the trap, with relief flooding into her face as the battle-mage assists the badly-wounded halfling into range of Lydia's ministrations.

After giving Lydia time to heal the worst of the wounds, Jan rushes over to enfold Olofire in a fierce hug, during which she begins to berate him worriedly! "Now don't _you_ scare me like that either, Olof!" Releasing him abruptly, the gnome visibly bites her lip, turning to toddle back into Frederick's protective reach.




> "Don't be alarmed! We are servants of Heironeous - we're going to get you out of here! But first tell me, where are your captors? When did you see them last? How many are there???"


Jan chuckles. "Well, we're not _all_ servants of Heironeous... some of us are merely associates." She grins up at Lydia, with a twinkle in her eye. "But I can assure you that we mean you no harm! Not unless you're in league with those stirring up trouble, trying to sully our good names!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Jan will stay in arm's reach of Lydia, near the middle of the hallway.
Diplomacy check to improve attitudes of the prisoners: (1d20+12)[*25*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick starts suddenly as the trap opens beneath his companions.  He rushes to the edge to peer in, immediately relieved that neither of them are actually immediately dying.  "Marzena, can you get Olofire out of there?" he asks, as she begins to do exactly that.  He nods, still more relieved and backs away to give them clear footing.  

As soon as they alight on the floor, he gently ushers them further from the trap.  "Here, come a little further to recover."  As Lydia and Olofire perform their own ministrations, the broad-shouldered paladin frowns.  "I'm not doing a very good job protecting you all," he mutters, mostly to himself.

After glaring irritably at the disrepair of the ladders, Frederick somewhat eagerly sets himself to arranging the crates and barrels in as secure a fashion as possible.  The climb isn't pleasant or easy, exactly, but the wood-framed structures hold up his bulk and armor well enough.  He follows closely behind Olofire into the next room, as if prepared to reach out and grab the smaller man in the event that he stumbles into another trap.  

Any such concern proves unnecessary, and instead he finds himself reaching curiously into a chest.  He pulls out the pile of clothing, spreading it on another nearby chest.  After a moment he wrinkles his nose distastefully.  Dropping the clothes unceremoniously back into the chest, he grunts.  "This whole place stinks."

Frederick dutifully follows Olofire into what turns out to be a hallway of prison cells.  He glances into the nearest one with an expression of sadness and pity before immediately checking the door (to the cell holding a "dead?" man).  He pauses at the door to focus his efforts and reopens his eyes with the familiar sheen of his ability to detect wrongdoers.  He steadily turns his gaze around the room, viewing both the occupant's dour expressions as well as whatever auras they put off.

He frowns in thought at their apparent dismay.  "How many different people have they seen walk this hall?" he wonders aloud.  "And how many of them meant well?  We've been subject to their deception for almost a day.  These poor souls must have been subject to it for who knows how long..."

Still gazing into the cell block from the doorway, he whispers quietly to Jan (and anyone else immediately adjacent), "Seem strange to you they'd leave 3 cells empty and keep those two together?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If the cell door opens easily, which strikes me as unlikely, Frederick will- wait.  Definitely not charge right in and heal him.  

Instead, Frederick will detect evil, starting on the "dead" guy, and moving throughout the room before trying to administer first aid.

----------


## Albinobrow

Thank you Lydia, again.. Olofire lays down for a few long moments to catch his breath, shaking his head. After he unlocks the door and checks the ladder out, he takes a minute while the rest gather crates and barrels to climb up the catwalk to pull out his small alchemist tools and creates another extract. He also grabs his mutagen and takes a good look at it before ripping off the stopper and drinking it down. The transformation is quick, but he doesn't wince anymore. He is used to the change his body makes now. 

Once completed he joins the others in climbing up to the catwalk, checks the door, but allows the others to enter first, following in only when needed.

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 33/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 15, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Detect Secret Doors 2:00 left
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 1/2 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Where are our captors?* Like any of us _believe_ you anymore!" snaps the young elf woman with a hint of haughtiness in her voice. "You can't fool me and I've already answered your questions. Just change my water out, please, and leave me alone...it's not like you're going to let me go..." she continues with a tear trailing down one grimy cheek. She looks decidedly unfriendly, but makes no move to stand up from where she sits on her straw mat or approach the bars. It doesn't take any effort at all to see that she's lost all hope and is despairing in her cell.

The response from the two men is no better. They glare at Frederick and make no sudden moves as he whispers to Jan and nods towards them. One of them coughs with a nasty, phlegmy sound and the other begins to shake his head slowly in the party's direction as they listen to the PCs. When the paladin tries the first cell door the one who coughed laughs, the sound as ugly as his cough. "Hragh! Like you'd leave the door unlocked, even for that poor mess! Stop fooling around and get us something to eat, it's nearly time for our gruel..."

The comatose man doesn't move at first, though upon closer examination he is breathing. His cell is dirtier than the others and smells worse - the odors of urine and excrement make it clear that he is not well and hasn't been able to properly clean himself either. After several long breaths he turns his head towards the party and stares at them from his position prone on the ground. Then out of nowhere he begins to giggle hysterically before lapsing into wracking, sobbing tears, and then back again. "Heeheeheeheeaugg! Wuh huh huh...Heeheeheehee!"

Frederick doesn't detect any evil auras from the captives. Note that mechanically this may not detect an evil alignment unless they are actively planning evil or of sufficiently high level to ping with an aura.

Jan's Diplomacy was not entirely ineffective - the young woman would not have struck out at you violently, but she was hostile prior to Jan's efforts. Now she's "only" unfriendly. Perhaps more progress can be made if you can offer help of some kind...

There is a door opposite the one you used to enter and there must be a way to free them from their cells. No keys are visible, but Olofire has tools to pick the locks. Do you want to try and free any of them?

----------


## JWallyR

> "*Where are our captors?* Like any of us _believe_ you anymore! You can't fool me and I've already answered your questions. Just change my water out, please, and leave me alone...it's not like you're going to let me go..."
> 
> "Hragh! Like you'd leave the door unlocked, even for that poor mess! Stop fooling around and get us something to eat, it's nearly time for our gruel..."


Jan tilts her head to the side, looking at each prisoner in confusion and concern, before turning back to address the rest of the party. "Well, I guess if we're looking for a shapeshifter, or someone using illusions to disguise their appearance, it seems we're in the right place... they think we're _them_, whoever 'them' is."

As the otherwise-still man reveals signs of life, the gnome looks into his cell with concern, which melts increasingly into disgust as she eyes the buildup of filth. "Lydia- you can conjure water, right? Can we help clean this poor guy up? He looks like the worst of the lot. Or..." she furrows her brows in concern. "Maybe we should come back after we have a better idea what's going on, here. Wouldn't want to get them in _more_ trouble with the bad guys until we're in a position to get them to safety."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick frowns thoughtfully for a few moments as Jan makes her comments.  "I'm not sure there's anything we _can_ do, until the head of this snake is removed.  Whatever's going on here, it's _not_ good."  He eyes the crazy man with an expression of pity before looking further into the room.

"Doctor, would you check for more traps?  I know you're nervous, but none of us would fare better.  The sooner we're done here, the better."

----------


## MuffinMan

"Indeed I can!" Lydia responds to Jan, somewhat indignant at the prisoner's response. "You want your water changed? Here!" She conjures a few gallons of clean water just above the jar in the cell, which land with a splash. "You think we are your shape-shifting captors in some sort of cheap ruse, is that it? Well, we know all about their powers and we're going to ram their little traps down their throats! So I'll ask again, where are they and how many are there?!"

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

One more attempt at Diplomacy (or maybe Intimidation) to ask for information / convince that we're not the bad guys. Same modifier either way:
(1d20-1)[*0*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena looks at the doubting prisoner with a keen eye of her own. "Yeah, right, you been fooled before have you? You know what, me too. So..." She stops, deep in thought. After a moment, she casts a spell, and her mind focuses to scrutinize that of her interlocutor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Just like the night before, she uses Brilliant Spell Preparation to prepare Detect Thoughts, then she teakes the time to scan each of the prisoners one by one.

----------


## Albinobrow

As the ladies speak to the prisoners, Olofire wordlessly drinks another extract, and then gets to work searching around the far door and the cages for any traps. He doesn't make to open them until he is sure everyone is ready for him to do so. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Drink Darkvision 5hr duration.

Check for traps on each door starting with the door opposite of us and then going counter clock wise to each cell as well.
Perception for traps 
Opposite door (1d20+12)[*24*]
Illya's Door  (1d20+12)[*16*]
Empty cell 1  (1d20+12)[*28*]
Dead guy's cell  (1d20+12)[*23*]
Martel and Regim's cell  (1d20+12)[*17*]
Empty cell 2  (1d20+12)[*21*]

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 33/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 15, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Darkvision 5:00:00
Mutagen 49:48
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 1/2 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lydia's display does not get the response she may have hoped. The elven woman stands up to avoid the splash of the overflowing jar and moves to the back of her cell, turning her back on the party to try and hide her reaction. The two men snort, jaded laughs hinting at unpleasant personalities. When Marzena casts her spell she recognizes that three of the captives are thinking, intelligent (low-teens), with generally hostile thoughts directed at the party. 




> "Do they have to be so mean? I shouldn't expect better from them..."
> "They'd better not try that sort of thing with me! I'll make them regret it."
> "Want to hit them right in their smug faces! Ugh!"


The prone man is clearly insane - his thoughts flitter back and forth chaotically, unable to settle on anything long enough to really read...

Olofire finds no traps but is confident he could open the cells if he tried. When he approaches the cell with the two men one of them stands up and walks close. "Don't you go trying anything - I'll make you regret it. We don't trust you, little man..." he threatens from just out of reach.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Ugh, this is a waste of time!" Lydia exclaims in exasperation. "Let us be on our way! Maybe when we return with the _real_ captors in custody - or slain - they'll be ready to listen to reason."

----------


## JWallyR

"Flies are better caught with honey than vinegar..." murmurs Jan to nobody in particular, rubbing her forehead with the heel of one hand in exasperation. "Okay, _clearly_ we're off on the wrong foot, and it seems there's precious few 'right feet' handy. Best thing we can do for these lot is to keep searching. So, on that note...?" The gnome trails off, gesturing with a flourish toward the far pair of doors.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm not super sure I'm following the map, but I assume that we can go _through_ the doors on the top of the most recent map, correct?

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Right you are", Marzena answers to no one in particular. As the others move out, she turns back to the prisoners. "It's no pleasure leaving you in such a state, believe me, but if you can't trust us, well... You sure you have nothing you want to tell me?" 

The question is asked without much hope, but still, Marzena looks intently at the captives, one by one.

*Spoiler*
Show

The question is mostly to keep the prisoners thinking as she focuses on her thought detection.

----------


## Albinobrow

> "Ugh, this is a waste of time!" Lydia exclaims in exasperation. "Let us be on our way! Maybe when we return with the _real_ captors in custody - or slain - they'll be ready to listen to reason."


Alright, give me one moment. Ignoring the prisoners, Olofire pulls out his lockpicks and attempts to unlock the opposite door, leaving the cells locked for now. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Disable device to unlock the door (1d20+22)[*29*]

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 33/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 15, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 1/2 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick presses to the front, to stand beside Olofire as he works on the door.  "Be ready for anything," he mutters, as he adopts a ready stance.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Much of the floor of the ruined chamber beyond the door has given way, revealing a large, stagnant pool of water below. Rusted spears and broken swords break the surface of this pool throughout the room. A framework of soggy timbers that might have once supported the floor still stands, stretching out across the void...

Traversing the planks will clearly require acrobatics checks (DC 12) to avoid risking a fall. Some of the planks are covered in mildew and might be weakened and unable to sustain the weight of someone walking on it. Jan or Olofire should be alright, but larger creatures could end up breaking the boards and falling into the water. 

A quick glance below suggests that falling would be very dangerous - the spears and weapons poking up from the water are only _some_ of the hazards - others are below the water level and could threaten PCs even if they were swimming. The water is calm, so swim checks won't be too bad, but falling or swimming risk significant "attacks" from the weapons in the water.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Both Jan and Olofire win initiative. I need posts from them before I can continue with the enemies' actions. Once they've posted and I post for the attackers the party will act as a group.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



As the party files into the room the sound of a large click can be heard back amongst the cells. The two men emerge from their cell with murder in their expressions, each carrying runed longswords as they silently move to attack the party!

*No one is surprised - Jan and Olofire get a full round of action before the enemy. Begin Round 1!*

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 1*

You've got to be kidding me! Olofire turns around baring his teeth and charging between the legs of his party to the inmate in front of him!

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Run to F12.
Piranha claw attack guy in F13.

Piranha Claw Attack (1d20+12)[*16*] CC x2  (1d20+12)[*14*] Damage (1d4+12)[*13*] Crit (1d4+12)[*14*] Sneak Attack if applicable (4d6)[*10*]

AoO if able: Piranha Claw Attack (1d20+12)[*16*] CC x2  (1d20+12)[*21*] Damage (1d4+12)[*13*] Crit (1d4+12)[*16*] Sneak Attack if applicable (4d6)[*17*]

Spend a panache point to enter space if they swing and miss. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 33/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 15, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 1/2 left today

----------


## JWallyR

Jan spins on her heels to note the aggressors from the rear. With a disgusted "Ugh!" she gestures as though flinging a handful of... something at the two. A thousand sparkling particles burst into existence around them.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Glitterdust, Will Save vs DC *18*, aiming to hit both hostiles and no friendlies.

If the platform from A10 to D11 looks stable, Jan will step aside onto it. Otherwise, she will step to the spot vacated by Olofire.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/50, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Olofire moves and misses with his attacks.
Jan casts Glitterdust and moves.

One of the two swordsmen fail their will save and is blinded. He swings twice wildly, but does hit Olofire once for *9* damage.
The other passes and attacks Olofire twice, hitting once for *9* damage and missing once.

Olofire uses Underfoot Assault to enter the space of the unblinded enemy.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Olofire dives into melee, but in his haste misjudges the two men and misses them both as they raise heavy shields and settle in to brawl. Unfortunately for one he isn't paying enough attention and gets a handful of glitterdust in his eyes, temporarily blinding him. He wordlessly cries out as he strike in the general direction of the halfling doctor and manages a strike, which is echoed a moment later (more gracefully) by his companion (Olofire takes a total of *18* damage). As the halfling dodges the second attack of the unblinded man Olofire slips into his reach and gets around to the other side of the swordsman, eliciting a confused "Huh?" from the enemy.

*Begin (what we will call) Round 2!*

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick is a bit slower on the uptake than Olofire, but turns towards the party's assailants with hatred in his eyes.  "I _knew_ it!  Your lies and trickery will come to light!" he barks, diving forward with his heavy blade.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 2*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-2 attack, +6 damage (two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 4/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

I believe 10' is enough to mechanically charge.  Let's do so.  Gonna power attack, so the attack mod comes out in the wash:

(1d20+12)[*14*] falchion, charge w/ power attack
(1d20+12)[*32*] CC (30+, x2)
(2d4+13)[*18*] damage
(2d4+13)[*19*] crit bonus

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 2*

With Frederick joining the fray, Olofire unleashes a flurry of tooth and claw!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show



Full Attack the enemy Olofire is under. Both Frederick and Olofire are considered flanking while he is "underfoot". So flanking +2 washed by Piranha Attack -2.
Going to take a free action to fast heal 5 as well. 

Piranha Bite Attack Attack (1d20+13)[*31*] CC (1d20+13)[*21*] Damage (1d6+12)[*13*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*13*]
Piranha Claw Attack 1 (1d20+14)[*34*] CC (1d20+14)[*32*] Damage (1d4+12)[*16*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*13*]
Piranha Claw Attack 2 (1d20+14)[*21*] CC (1d20+14)[*32*] Damage (1d4+12)[*14*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*9*]

AoO if given Piranha Bite Attack Attack (1d20+13)[*25*] CC (1d20+13)[*29*] Damage (1d6+12)[*17*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*11*]

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 20/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 15, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 2/3
-Spontaneous Healing 0/2 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I knew there was something fishy with these!" Marzena exclaims. With a gesture so fast it's nearly impossible to see, she extracts a card from her deck, and a flick of her wrist sends it flying at the blinded man's face, before it returns straight to her hand! 

*Spoiler*
Show


Using Deadly Dealer with Arcane Strike to attack the blinded enemy with a returning Harrow card: (1d20+6)[*23*], piercing damage (1d4+2)[*3*] cc(26) (1d20+6)[*21*], ed (1d4+2)[*6*]

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 2*

"Hah! I knew these ungrateful knaves were up to no- _ughn-_ good!" Lydia punctuates her exclamation with a spear thrust at the blinded assailant.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack the blinded foe w/ longspear from current position:

power atk (1d20+8)[*17*], dmg (1d8+8)[*10*], cc (1d20+7)[*25*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*22*]

AoO if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*11*], dmg (1d8+8)[*14*], cc (1d20+7)[*12*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*26*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 59 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## JWallyR

Jan peers around the corner at the swordsmen, suddenly swarmed by Heironean combatants and one miniature blur of fangs and claws. She looks at the humans, both floundering under various assaults, but her appraising expression lingers on Olofire. Nodding to herself, having evidently reached an inner decision, she gestures, scooping toward the melee, while muttering to herself, "Eh, the doc'll be fine..."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Grease on the squares with hostiles (sorry, Olofire!): Reflex save vs DC *17*.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/50, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Frederick charges and misses with his attack.
Olofire shreds his target, hitting with two attacks for a total of *55* damage.
Marzena hits the blinded swordsman with her thrown card, dealing *3* damage.
Lydia hits with her spear attack, dealing *10* damage.
Jan casts Grease, DC 17.

Both swordsmen pass their Reflex saves. 

The bloodied swordsman strikes at Olofire twice, missing first and hitting the next time for *12* damage.
The blinded swordsman strikes at Olofire twice (missing both times).

The blinded swordsman passes his will save at the end of his turn to remove the blindness from Glitterdust.

Two new (and invisible) enemies move, attack, and hit both Jan (*16* damage) and Marzena (*9* damage) with slam attacks.

The party reacts quickly, striking at the two swordsmen and connecting with most of their attacks. Frederick stumbles over the doorframe slightly as he charges, missing with his sword and Olofire misses with one claw. However, the savagery of the little, feral halfling's claws and bites are frightening to behold, eliciting gasps and cries of fear from the nearby elf maiden (who is _not_ part of this combat). Marzena and Lydia harry the blinded man with thrown card and spear, drawing blood with both attacks. Jan casts Grease, summoning a slick layer of slime underneath the feet of the two enemies (and Olofire!), though with a gasp and careful motions neither man falls.

The two swordsman then strike back at the PCs. While the bloodied one strikes Olofire with the backswing of his sword strike (*12* damage) the blind one doesn't even come close. However, as he finishes his attacks he looks around and seems to see the party again as his sword and shield suddenly seem more sure of themselves in his hands. With a sharp whistle one of the men calls out, "*Earn your pay! Attack their casters!*"

"*We aren't your servants or your captives! Watch your tone!*" says a loud but raspy voice as two bursts of wind slam into the backline of the party! Both Jan and Marzena feel what can only be described as two individual physical blows of hardened air hitting them from behind (Jan takes *16* damage and Marzena takes *9* damage). Looking over their shoulders they see...nothing beyond what they already have. "*Heh heh heh. You'll have to look pretty hard to see us, fools!*"

*Olofire needs a DC 17 Reflex save vs Jan's Grease. 

No one can see the new attackers, but their slam attacks are doing very real damage. Reminder - casting next to them is likely to incur AoOs and the floor around you is unsteady at best. So far it hasn't been a problem (Jan hasn't gone out on a platform far and Marzena hasn't moved), but the wood is rotted and wet. See a previous post for concerns that are obvious to you so far...

Begin Round 3!*

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 3*

"Two can play at that game!" Lydia cries as the enemy reinforcements show up. "Servant of Heaven, come to my aid!" She thrusts the butt of her spear into the ground in an explosion of golden light, and as it subsides a wolf-headed archon comes into view, greatsword swinging!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Summon Monster IV to summon a hound archon. (Round 1/7)

Lydia's AoOs if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*20*], dmg (1d8+8)[*13*], cc (1d20+7)[*15*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*26*]
power atk (1d20+8)[*13*], dmg (1d8+8)[*14*], cc (1d20+7)[*23*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*26*]
power atk (1d20+8)[*24*], dmg (1d8+8)[*16*], cc (1d20+7)[*16*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*29*]

Hound archon appears in front of Lydia (E/12) and full-attacks the bloodied swordsman, switching targets to the other swordsman if/when one is defeated:
greatsword #1: atk (1d20+9)[*12*], dmg (2d6+3)[*12*], cc (1d20+9)[*28*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (4d6+6)[*18*]
greatsword #2: atk (1d20+4)[*8*], dmg (2d6+3)[*14*], cc (1d20+4)[*19*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (4d6+6)[*18*]
bite: atk (1d20+3)[*16*], dmg (1d8+2)[*3*], cc (1d20+3)[*4*] (20/x2), cdmg (2d8+4)[*11*] 

*Spoiler: Aura of Menace DC 16*
Show

https://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/monster-listings/outsiders/archon

A righteous aura surrounds archons that fight or get angry. Any hostile creature within a 20-foot radius of an archon must succeed on a Will save to resist its effects. The save DC varies with the type of archon, is Charisma-based, and includes a +2 racial bonus. Those who fail take a 2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until they successfully hit the archon that generated the aura. A creature that has resisted or broken the effect cannot be affected again by the same archons aura for 24 hours.


*Spoiler: Lydia*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 59 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1) 


*Spoiler: Hound archon*
Show

https://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/monster-listings/outsiders/archon/hound-archon

AC 19, touch 10, flat-footed 19 (+9 natural; +2 deflection vs. evil)
hp 39 (6d10+6)
Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +5; +4 vs. poison, +2 resistance vs. evil
DR 10/evil; Immune electricity, petrification; SR 15

----------


## Gwynfrid

The battlemage didn't expect an attack from behind, but her soldier's reflexes take over, and she takes the blow in stride. Coldly, she remarks: "I prefer seeing where the enemy is, thank you," as she begins to cast.

"Alors tu attaques caché
Cela n'est pas des plus braves
Voici de quoi nous révéler
Ta bobine de betterave!"

A cascade of bright particles rains down on the area in front of the two beleaguered casters...

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting defensively, DC19: (1d20+14)[*29*]

The spell is good old Glitterdust, centered on D7/E8 so both the creatures should be in it. It's Will DC18 to avoid being blinded, but the enemies are coated in shiny particles even if they make their save.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 7 CG_ *HP* 35 / 44 *Speed* ft *Init* 3 *AC* 16 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 7 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Harrow Card* 5 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* 2 (1d4-1, 19/x2) *Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 20 (6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
Powers per day: Fly 7/7 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 3*

UGNH!! Olofire grits his teeth as the blood starts to flow out of him faster than he'd prefer but still he continues his assault!

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Full attack the baddie that I am under, unless he is down switching to the other blind baddie.

Piranha Bite Attack (1d20+13)[*31*] CC x2 (1d20+13)[*18*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*14*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*12*]
Piranha Claw Attack 1 (1d20+14)[*34*] CC x2 (1d20+14)[*19*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*15*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*8*]
Piranha Claw Attack 2 (1d20+14)[*23*] CC x2 (1d20+14)[*24*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*13*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*16*]

AoO if given Piranha Bite Attack (1d20+13)[*32*] CC x2 (1d20+13)[*28*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*16*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*16*]

If the baddie I am under is down and the other misses, I'll use another Panache point to get under him also. 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 8/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 15, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 2/3
-Spontaneous Healing 0/2 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

"Leave them be!" Frederick cries, turning away from the swordsmen.  He dashes to Marzena's side, and turns his blade on their invisible assailants.  "Take this!" he cries, driving his blade at the nearest of the outlined figures.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 3*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-2 attack, +6 damage (two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 4/8
Grace: 0/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

We'll cast grace as a swift action to move without provoking AoOs.  Move to F/10 and attack E/9.

(1d20+10)[*19*] falchion, using power attack
(1d20+10)[*27*] CC (28+, x2)
(2d4+13)[*17*] damage
(2d4+13)[*19*] crit bonus

----------


## JWallyR

Jan lets out a hissed _gasp_ of pain at the sudden blow that strikes her. Stumbling away from the source of the pain, she gestures disjointedly at nothing in particular... and suddenly the space immediately surrounding her is filled with illusory duplicates of the gnome. After steadying herself, it's suddenly difficult to be sure which is the real Jan...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to D11
Cast Mirror Image for: (1d4+2)[*3*] images.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour
Mirror Image: ~7 minutes

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lydia summons a Hound Archon.
     The bloodied swordsman fails his save vs the Archon's Aura of Menace.
     The archon misses with all its attacks.
Marzena casts Glitterdust, revealing two attackers that look like this.
     One of the gaseous enemies fails its saving throw and is blinded.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Planes) DC 17*
Show

These are Invisible Stalkers.

Olofire drops the bloodied swordsman. Once unconscious and bleeding out it's shape changes to appear as a grayish humanoid with a narrow head, gaunt limbs, and a noseless face.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Nature) DC 16*
Show

This is a doppelganger (with several class levels).

Olofire continues his attacks on the remaining swordsman, hitting twice more (no sneak attack damage, though). 
Frederick casts _Grace_ and moves, missing with his attack.
Jan takes a 5-ft step and casts Mirror Images, conjuring 3 illusory duplicates.

The remaining swordsman (no longer blind) strikes at Olofire, missing twice and triggering Olofire's Underfoot Assault.
The blinded gaseous enemy slams Marzena (dealing *14* damage before flying away into the room. It appears hindered by the blindness, but agile enough to have no difficulty moving about. It was out of reach of Lydia's spear, so did not incur an AoO when it moved. It remains blind at the end of its turn. 
The other gaseous enemy slams at Marzena twice, hitting twice (*11* and *8* damage respectively) before 5-ft stepping out into open air, avoiding an AoO from Lydia.

The party pushes the attack in spite of surprises, with Lydia summoning an angelic ally and Marzena revealing two gaseous, cruel-looking new enemies with her Glitterdust spell, and Jan conjuring illusory doubles to confuse their enemies' attacks. Frederick tries to defend the backline while the Hound Archon and Olofire (but mostly Olofire) strike at the two swordsman.

When Olofire drops the bloodied man, something altogether unpleasant happens. The man's flesh and clothing seem to slide and slip around, revealing a very different creature lying on the floor dying. The grayish humanoid with narrow head, gaunt limbs, and noseless face looks somehow _unfinished_, as if the gods had started crafting a person and stopped early. The other swordsman says nothing, growling angrily as he strikes at the halfling, missing twice and allowing Olofire to step in too close for the swordsman to adequately defend against...

The vaporous enemies strike out at Marzena, one laughing and the other crying out in discomfort. "*Glitterdust! Augh! So annoying!*" cries the blinded one as they both strike (and hit) the battlemage with their slam attacks. The blinded one seems to retreat to deep inside the new room, while the other laughs - it's unclear at what - and floats out of reach as it continues to menace the party's back line.

*Begin Round 4!*

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena's triumph at revealing two enemies is short-lived. She takes three severe blows that send her, reeling, to the back line. Coughing blood, she crouches behind Frederick and casts a baleful glance at the monster that just hit her.

"Doppelgangers! No wonder it looked like a perfect copy of you, Reverend Constantine!

And these other nasties are naturally invisible flyers and hunters. Be wary, they're tough and they hit hard!" She winces in pain. "I don't think they can easily attack at range, however."

*Spoiler: round 4*
Show

5-ft step back to F11, hoping that Lydia and Olofire can finish the swordsman this round.

Misfortune hex against the foremost invisible stalker. 

I can't easily copy my status on my phone UI, but the key point is that Marzena has 2 HP left.

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 4*

"Good to know!" Lydia growls as she reaches out a glowing hand to mend the worst of Marzena's wounds. "At least they still bleed like men - press the attack! Onward!" Heeding her call, the archon lets out a furious howl as it redoubles its attack against the remaining swordsman.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lydia converts a 3rd level spell slot into cure serious wounds, healing Marzena for (3d8+7)[*23*] HP. Then she steps to D/10 (trying to get between Jan/Marzena and the enemy.

AoOs if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*12*], dmg (1d8+8)[*14*], cc (1d20+7)[*16*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*25*]
power atk (1d20+8)[*11*], dmg (1d8+8)[*9*], cc (1d20+7)[*17*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*18*]
*Spoiler: Lydia*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 59 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1) 


Hound archon stays put and full-attacks the other doppleganger (not including flanking, if applicable):
greatsword #1 (1d20+9)[*16*] (19-20/x2), dmg (2d6+3)[*6*], cc (1d20+9)[*18*], cdmg (2d6+3)[*14*]
greatsword #2 (1d20+4)[*23*] (19-20/x2), dmg (2d6+3)[*9*], cc (1d20+4)[*19*], cdmg (2d6+3)[*10*]
bite (1d20+3)[*5*] (x2), dmg (1d8+2)[*9*], cc (1d20+3)[*14*], cdmg (1d8+2)[*3*]

*Spoiler: Archon*
Show

AC 19, touch 10, flat-footed 19 (+9 natural; +2 deflection vs. evil)
hp 39 (6d10+6)
Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +5; +4 vs. poison, +2 resistance vs. evil
DR 10/evil; Immune electricity, petrification; SR 15

https://www.d20pfsrd.com/bestiary/mo...n/hound-archon

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick's heavy blade clatters to the ground as he steps further into the room, interposing between Marzena and the illusory figures.  He readies his shield with one arm, while reaching over his shoulder with the others.  Glaring angrily at the retreating figures, he prepares to fling his returning trident at them.

"Dopplegangers!?" he calls (he hasn't turned his back on the invisible assailants).  "How did you pierce their deception!?"

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 4*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-2 attack, +6 damage (two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 4/8
Grace: 0/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

What with the footing being treacherous, I'm gonna say that shoring up the back line is our best bet.  Readying shield and trident, but that's my whole turn this time :-\

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 4*

Well one is dead with the other close behind, he just hasn't realized it yet! Olofire punctuates his statement with another flurry of slashes at the second assailants undercarriage.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show



Just for fun Knowledge Nature (1d20+16)[*22*]

Full attack piranha strike and flanking with the hound archon.

Piranha Strike Bite Attack (1d20+13)[*32*] CC x2 [/roll]1d20+13[/roll] Dmg (1d6+12)[*14*] Crit Dmg (1d6+12)[*17*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*16*]
Piranha Strike Claw Attack 1 (1d20+14)[*28*] CC x2 [/roll]1d20+14[/roll] Dmg (1d4+12)[*16*] Crit Dmg (1d4+12)[*15*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*12*]
Piranha Strike Claw Attack 2 (1d20+14)[*20*] CC x2 [/roll]1d20+14[/roll] Dmg (1d4+12)[*14*] Crit Dmg (1d4+12)[*16*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*12*]

AoO if given Piranha Strike Claw Attack (1d20+14)[*29*] CC x2 [/roll]1d20+14[/roll] Dmg (1d4+12)[*15*] Crit Dmg (1d4+12)[*14*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*19*]

If this doppleganger drops, Olofire will draw his Alchemical Allocation extract for next round. 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 8/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 15, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 2/3
-Spontaneous Healing 0/2 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Indeed, they're easier to recognize when dead, Sir Frederick: That's when they revert to their naturally ugly shape", Marzena adds matter-of-factly.

----------


## JWallyR

"Huh. 'Naturally invisible', eh?" mutters Jan. Then, from the comparative safety behind Frederick and Lydia, she begins casting a longer spell...


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting Summon Monster 3 to summon a Dire Bat adjacent to wherever one of them ends up at the beginning of her next turn.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour
Mirror Image: 3 images, ~7 minutes

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Marzena 5-ft steps and uses Misfortune on the unblinded Invisible Stalker.
Lydia heals Marzena for 23 HPs and then 5-ft steps.
The Hound Archon hits the remaining swordsman once.
Frederick swaps weapons.
Olofire full attacks and kills the second doppelganger swordsman.
Jan begins casting Summon Monster III.

Both Invisible Stalkers retreat around the corner out of sight.

The party cuts down the remaining swordsman, confirming that he was also a doppelganger, as the two invisible stalkers retreat back around the corner, snickering and laughing. "*Come and get us! Your spell won't last forever, and I'm sure you all will be able to walk across those slippery boards without trouble...*"

The young elf maiden begins crying in her cell, the weeping demonstrating fear and something like hysteria as she sees the body of the second doppelganger outside her cell door. Olofire can see that she's pressed back against the wall, as far from him and the scene of carnage as possible, though she isn't looking at the feral halfling - she's clearly freaked out by the shapeshifter corpses.

*The Glitterdust spell won't last forever - the duration will continue to tick. If you want to drop combat (closing the door to this room, for example) you can. Otherwise...begin Round 5.*

----------


## JWallyR

"I think... I think I can make myself _see_ them." whispers Jan to her companions. "I don't know that I can _do_ a lot, I guess, but I can catch them in some more glitter dust!!"

The gnome concentrates, and with a gesture culminating in placing her hands before her eyes... they suddenly seem sharper, and she peers toward the corner, hopefully.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast _See Invisibility,_ ~70 minute duration.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour
Mirror Image: 3 images, ~7 minutes

----------


## MuffinMan

*Rounds 5-7*

"Ugh! Foul beasts!" Lydia exclaims as she stabs the downed dopplegangers again, making _sure_ they're not just pretending. "Rally to me - Heironeous, hear my prayer!" She channels a burst of positive energy to heal the worst of her allies' wounds while the hound archon charges off in pursuit of the foe, unexpectedly graceful over the rickety planks.

*Spoiler: Actions / Healing*
Show

Lydia wants to coup-de-grace both dopplegangers to ensure they're dead and then channel to heal everyone for (4d6)[*21*] HP.

The archon will begin walking across the planks to pursue the invisible stalkers, using Acrobatics (1d20+9)[*23*]. He's trying to get in range and attack, but we'll wait for rolls until we can narrate what it sees.

(rounds 3-5 of the archon's summon, out of 7)

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick scowls in the general direction of the retreating foes.  "Shall we try to learn more from these...  _creatures?_" he asks, even as Lydia begins the motions of destroying them.  "Hold a moment, Lydia," he intervenes, easily dragging the lithe (and unconscious?) doppelgängers into one of the cells.  "Surely they had a key- these were probably the jail keepers themselves, disguised as prisoners to trick attempts like ours."  He begins searching for such a thing, and (hopefully) locks them in.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If 1: Lydia aggressively disagrees, Frederick will yield. 

Or if 2: Frederick cannot quickly find a key, he will begrudgingly yield.

Or if 3: For some reason, these guys are lots heavier than I think.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Here, good as new. Thanks, Reverend!" Marzena smiles as the pain is relieved and every trace of her fresh wounds is gone. She understands Lydia's desire to press the attack, and turns to the others. "Jan? Doctor? Want a lift? Sorry for not offering to anyone else, I'm not sure I can carry you..."

*Spoiler*
Show

Marzena is now back at max hp, thanks!

If anyone takes her offer, she activates her Flight hex and grabs them to carry to C3.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 7 CG_ *HP* 44 / 44 *Speed* ft *Init* 3 *AC* 16 *Fort* 5 *Ref* 7 *Will* 9 *CMB* +2 *BAB* 3 *Harrow Card* 5 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* 2 (1d4-1, 19/x2) *Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 20 (6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
Powers per day: Fly 7/7 minutes, Levitate 0/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## Albinobrow

> "Here, good as new. Thanks, Reverend!" Marzena smiles as the pain is relieved and every trace of her fresh wounds is gone. She understands Lydia's desire to press the attack, and turns to the others. "Jan? Doctor? Want a lift? Sorry for not offering to anyone else, I'm not sure I can carry you..."


Olofire plops down on the ground in next to the unconscious dopplegangers, not sure if the blood he's covered in is his or theirs. But the pain is real. He reaches into his pack for a couple flasks. And drinks one that coats his mouth in a silvery sheen. Marzena I may take you up on that, though I might be able to make it across those planks to whatever room is in the corner there. Just would prefer to not do it while being bombarded by invisible flying hunters.. Actually I might have something that will help me across. Give me a few moments.

He drinks from the other flask and wipes his face off before he turns to the elven woman crying in her cell, I'm very sorry you had to see that. I promise we mean you no harm so long as you mean not to harm us. We seem to have stumbled onto something much more than any of us anticipated when coming in here..

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Drink Alchemical Allocation
Drink cure serious wound potion for (3d8+5)[*19*]
(1d20)[*5*] +11 for slight of hand or +21 for stealth, whatever I need to try and hide that I spit the cure potion back into the flask.
Diplomacy? Maybe? (1d20-1)[*12*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After a breath of confusion from the party, the hound archon turns to give chase to the elemental assassins. The outsider nimbly crosses two planks before one booted foot lands too heavily and the pylon underneath collapses! The exalted angel falls down into the water and discarded weapons, disappearing from sight. Around the corner can be heard airy, breathy laughter from the two elemental assassins while from below the angel calls back to the PCs. "*Noble heroes - I am alright, but not sure I can get back up to you before my time in this plane will expire. I will try...*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics and map*
Show



Some of the planks are balanced on pylons too weak to support a medium creature. When he fell the archon actually took two "hits" from the many, many weapons discarded into the water. Its DR 10/Evil prevented any significant damage. The water is calm, so it's only a DC 10 Swim check to traverse it (at half speed). However, while swimming any creature down there must contend with 1d2 "attacks" for every ten feet of movement. 

It is a DC 10 Climb check to get back out of the water, climbing up another pylon to get to the planks. From where it is the Archon identifies a second weak pylon, which he will avoid.

All in all, because of the fall the hound archon won't be able to close to melee with the Invisible Stalkers before the summoning expires.

Jan cancels her Grease slick and the two doppelgangers are carried to two empty cells (where they are unceremoniously dumped). Both seem to be breathing - for now. A cursory search finds a ring of keys on one of them, along with their combat gear (both wear masterwork studded leather armor, carry a masterwork heavy steel shield, and have _+1 Longswords_). Frederick locks both cell doors and realizes there are five keys - one for each cell in the cell block...

The party then gathers, using the heavy wooden walls to cut off the shapeshifters from Lydia's healing, channeled energy. Once healthy again, Jan and Marzena get ready to follow the archon via flight, with Jan invoking her bloodline and Marzena preparing to carry the little gnome piggy-back. Olofire "drinks" a potion and apologizes to the elven maiden (ineffectually). 

What do you do, exactly, now? Jan and Marzena can fly and try to keep the Invisible Stalkers on their "toes," though there isn't any rush there with Jan's _See Invisibility_ active for over an hour still. There is some new gear from the doppelgangers as well as two other prisoners (and presumably their gear, recovered prior to entering the cell block area.)

----------


## MuffinMan

"Gahh - more treachery!" Lydia cries in dismay as the archon plummets to the murky waters below. "It's alright, you fought well. Go with our thanks!" She dismisses the celestial, still seething. 

She picks up one of the downed foes' longswords and takes a few experimental swipes with the weapon before nodding approvingly and adding it to her belt. _(Claiming a +1 longsword)_ Then she turns to regard the rotting planks.

"Marzena, I think with your aid to steady myself I could make it across - my armor is not so heavy as Ser Frederick's. If you can also carry one of the little ones, we can cross in a group of three and establish a beach head upon the opposite landing."
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

If they're not actively under attack Lydia can Take 10 on Acrobatics for a result of 11, just short of the DC 12. So if she received an Aid Another she could cross safely.


Regarding Frederick, she frowns. "I am not sure how to get you across, unless Marzena or Janstina have some magicks to carry you. Perhaps you could... break a wall down or something?" She indicates the wall to the east, which presumably borders the room the invisible stalkers are guarding.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick sneers at the fallen doppelgängers, incensed.  "Such treacherous creatures.  Keep the blade, Lydia.  I'll hold this one just to keep it from them."  He turns away after locking the doors, the jingling of in his pocket almost unnoticeable with the constant scraping and clanking of steel plates and chain.

As his companions begin to cross the beam, he frowns deeply.  "A secret door would be more than fitting for such a place," he mutters.  "I will begin to look."  He glances over his shoulder at the other four members of his party.  "Be careful," he offers, unhappily.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception is at -1, so that's probably a non-starter for me.  Not sure there's a  better option for trying to find a weakness in the wall, either, so: (1d20-1)[*15*]

----------


## JWallyR

> "Jan? Doctor? Want a lift? Sorry for not offering to anyone else, I'm not sure I can carry you..."


Jan tilts her head to look at Marzena quizzically, but as the latter finishes her thought, the gnome's eyes widen, and a mischievous grin erupts upon her face! Sparing the tiniest glance over the edge toward the water filled with discarded weapons, she stows her wand before crouching and reaching up toward the battle-mage expectantly. "What's the worst that could happen??" she giggles to nobody in particular.

----------


## Albinobrow

Ok, we're doing this. Marzena. Jan. I'll meet you over there. if there's anything that you have in your arsenal to help me out near or on the ground, I'd appreciate it!

With that he drinks from one more vial, a potion he'd been saving, and his body seems to vibrate in place giving him a surge of speed!

Woah! I can get used to this! He flashes his fanged grin as he dashes into the room over the boards!!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Just going to drink the Haste potion and meet the girls on the other side of the room. Looking at the map I believe I can get to B3 from where he currently is, with the now 60ft movement speed, while avoiding the broken pylon and moving counter clockwise around the room.

Reflex save or Acrobatics (1d20+16)[*22*] (they have the same modifier, just not sure which you need for this if anything.)

*Spoiler: Character Stats* 
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 46/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 3, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Haste spell 5 rounds left
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 0/2 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena takes off, catching Jan's stretched hand to carry the gnome over to a position where the enemy will be visible. On the way, she extends a hand to try and steady Lydia's move, but the weight of her charge, modest as it is, makes this rather precarious. She quips, "hey Jan, you must have stuffed your face last night, maybe it's time for a bit of a diet don't you think?" 

*Spoiler*
Show

I assume that with the agreement in the dialog above, Marzena's actions last round were : Standard to enact the Flight hex, then move action to take Jan's hand.

For this round: 
Standard action, try to Aid Lydia's Acrobatics. Unfortunately, Marzena is untrained, and on top of that, she now carries a medium load for a -3 penalty, total -1: (1d20-1)[*7*]
Move action, fly to B4.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 7 CG_ *HP* 44 / 44 *Speed* 20 (fly 40) ft *Init* +3 *AC* 16 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +9 *
CMB* +2 *BAB* +3 
*Harrow Card* +5 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +2 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 20 (6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
Active effects: Fly, medium load
Powers per day: Fly 6/7 minutes, Levitate 0/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Round "1"*

The party takes several seconds to prepare to fight the invisible stalkers, each member approaching the problem differently.

Frederick finds no secret doors, nor any weak spots on the wall. He could try to break through, but this would demolition work, something that will take minutes at best, not rounds.

Olofire prepares by drinking a potion to accelerate his metabolism, causing him to move faster than normal and making it possible for him to traverse the slick beams at breakneck speed. As he prepares to figuratively fly over the treacherous terrain he looks at Lydia and has a moment of insight. He takes a deep breath and helps steady her as he goes, which fortunately for her keeps her from plummeting into the weapon-littered water below. Lydia makes no progress, but doesn't fall as she regains her balance, barely.

It is Marzena and Jan who perhaps are the most daring, as they jointly (literally) fly into the room. They both see the elementals, though there is only one round left of the Glitterdust effect from before - in a moment only Jan will be able to see them.

For their part, the invisible stalkers are ready to dive back into combat. Both charge (mechanically), one punching Marzena with an airy fist (*12* damage) as the other tries to slam Olofire but misses.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

As discussed in Discord, Olofire provided an additional Aid Another attempt (which automatically passes with his +16 to Acrobatics) that prevented Lydia from falling.

Begin Round 2!

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 1* 

Steadying herself with a curse, Lydia casts about for another approach. Suddenly she spies a place where the gap between solid ground is narrower than others. "Ser Frederick, maybe we can jump across there!" she exclaims, pointing. Then she is off to make the attempt!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Can't quite tell from the map: if the terrain is passable to do so, Lydia will run to B/10 and then leap across the water to A/9. With a double move she can get to A/6, threatening the closer stalker. It's either a 5 or 10 ft long jump, so a DC 5 or 10 Acrobatics check: (1d20+1)[*4*]

If she can't run to B/10 to make the leap, she'll just try her luck to walk along the boards, using the above Acrobatics result. If moving at half speed will confer any advantage, she'll do that with a double-move, ending up at A/6 either way.

longspear AoO if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*12*], dmg (1d8+8)[*13*], cc (1d20+7)[*11*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*24*]
power atk (1d20+8)[*25*], dmg (1d8+8)[*9*], cc (1d20+7)[*17*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*22*]

*Spoiler: Lydia*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 59 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 1*

Olofire gnashes and rends at the mass of air in front of him hoping to find purchase before taking a step back away from the water.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Full attack Not including any flanking bonus as there isn't one right now, but hoping something can get into that 

Piranha strike Bite 1 (1d20+11)[*23*] CC (1d20+11)[*25*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*16*] Crit dmg (1d6+12)[*15*] Sneak Attack (If applicable) (4d6)[*14*]
Piranha strike Claw 1 (1d20+12)[*14*] CC (1d20+12)[*24*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*13*] Crit dmg (1d4+12)[*15*] Sneak Attack (If applicable) (4d6)[*17*]
Piranha strike Claw 2 (1d20+12)[*29*] CC (1d20+12)[*25*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*15*] Crit dmg (1d4+12)[*16*] Sneak Attack (If applicable) (4d6)[*13*]
Piranha strike Bite Hasted (1d20+11)[*23*] CC (1d20+11)[*14*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*13*] Crit dmg (1d6+12)[*13*] Sneak Attack (If applicable) (4d6)[*17*]

Then a 5ft step back into A2.

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 46/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 3, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Haste spell 4 rounds left
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 0/2 left today

----------


## JWallyR

Jan flinches involuntarily as the nearer stalker assaults Marzena. Leaning as best she can to use the battle-mage as cover against the foes, the gnome sorceress murmurs and gestures cautiously...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attempting to cast Glitterdust defensively: (1d20+13)[*16*] vs DC *19*

If successful, I think targeting the intersection of D4 and E5 will catch both the stalkers and no friendlies.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/53, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour
Mirror Image: 3 images, ~7 minutes

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena flinches only a little when she gets hit again by the brutal air creature, but when she senses Jan struggling with her spellcasting, a most unusual circumstance with the irrepressible gnome, she begins to worry about the outcome of the battle. _That was a risky move, time to take your losses girl!_  On this bitter inner thought, she takes evasive action, trying to cushion the enemy blows as she flies back towards the door. She then eyes the two creatures balefully and adjusts her stance. "Perfect alignment, thanks much..." she mutters before she starts her incantation as sparks of electricity erupt from her hair and fingertips.

 "Je vois que l'envie vous démange
D'avec nous deux en découdre
Mais moi, à mon tour je me venge
Et je fais parler la foudre!"

KRA-AK! A white-hot bolt of lightning goes across the entire room to blast the two stalkers! 


*Spoiler*
Show

Move to C11.

Cast Lightning Bolt from C10 to C1 (and beyond, if the wall isn't strong enough to absorb the damage) (7d6)[*23*] electricity damage, Refl DC 19 for half.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 7 CG_ *HP* 32 / 44 *Speed* 20 (fly 40) ft *Init* +3 *AC* 16 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +9 *
CMB* +2 *BAB* +3 
*Harrow Card* +5 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +2 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 12 (1) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 20 (6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
Active effects: Fly, medium load
Powers per day: Fly 6/7 minutes, Levitate 0/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## Farmerbink

"I'll try to follow, Lydia!" Frederick calls, as Jan and Marzena careen back into sight.  "Take this!" he bellows, flinging the trident just as Marzena makes her own mad dash back to the relative safety of the party.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 2*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-2 attack, +6 damage (two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 4/8
Grace: 0/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

I'd like to assume Frederick took the last few rounds to free his hands- in my head the perception check was more hands-on than looking.  
Move to ready the trident.  5-foot step to E/10

Once Marzena clears melee, throw the trident at the nearer invisible stalker
(1d20+4)[*12*] returning trident (includes ranged increment penalties)
(1d20+4)[*23*] CC
(1d8+4)[*12*] damage 
(1d8+4)[*10*] crit bonus

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Round 2*
*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lydia tries to leap over a small break between floorboards but fails. She then fails the DC 20 Reflex save to catch the other side and avoid falling in the weapon-laden water. Miraculously all the discarded weapons fail to pierce her armor, leaving her wet and swimming, but not injured by the fall.
The water is calm (DC 10 Swim check to move half speed), so swim checks won't be too bad, but swimming risks 1d2 "attacks" from the weapons in the water. each round.To climb out will require a DC 10 Climb check. As Lydia is adjacent to flooring that is still in one piece I will rule she can begin attempting this immediately. Failing by more than 5 will result in falling into the water and 1d2 attacks from the weapons, though.
Olofire full attacks the invisible stalker nearest him, hitting it with two bites (!) and a claw. As an elemental it is not subject to flanking or sneak attack, just FYI. Olofire then steps back to A2.
Jan fails to cast Glitterdust defensively. She loses the spell energy (as if casting the spell, it's gone for the day) but does not incur an AoO.
Marzena moves, incurring an AoO from both stalkers. Both hit, dealing *14* total damage to her. She then casts Lightning Bolt. Both stalkers pass their saves.
Frederick misses with his thrown trident and will have it back in hand at the start of his next turn.

The stalkers disappear from sight to all except Jan as Marzena's earlier Glitterdust wears off.
Olofire and Marzena are both attacked and hit. Olofire takes *10* damage and Marzena takes another *8* damage.

Combat continues to devolve into chaos as the party struggles to make purchase. Lydia tries leaping to her friends but instead misses and falls into the water. She feels several pointy, sharp objects hit her armor, but none pierce it, leaving her wet and swimming, but not injured. Olofire strikes in a frenzy, but finds his attacks hitting something that feels a bit like airy gelatin or foam. He can't tell where vital spots are, even if the elemental assassins have any, and suspects he won't deal as much damage against them as he does against mortal foes. Frederick throws his trident and misses, Jan tries to cast a spell and fails, and Marzena takes two slams as she flies off (Jan still in tow!) and then evokes electric magic at the two attackers.

Unfortunately, both elementals seem to flow around the lightning bolt, taking less damage than they might have, before the motes of light coating their outlines fade. "*Look out! Oh wait, you can't! Hah!*" cries one of the airy voices as the other snorts. Both Olofire and Marzena feel their invisible attackers slam into them, leaving no doubt that the two have split up to attack different targets...

I will tell *JWallyR*/Jan where the invisible stalkers are via Discord.

Begin Round 3!

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 3*

Coughing, Lydia surfaces and instinctively begins thrashing towards the nearest land - the shore behind her. She feels the sharp edges of submerged weapons scraping her breastplate as she hauls herself out, but none pierce her. Shaking wet hair out of her eyes, she spies Marzena being attacked by an invisible assailant. With a snarl, she prepares to thrust her spear at a foe she cannot see!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Climb out (result *14* in OOC).

*If Marzena looks "ok" (> 33% HP):*
Move to A/10. Unless Jan directs otherwise, and the initiative order works out, Lydia believes that the enemy is in C/9 so she's moving to threaten it with her longspear.

If she has a standard action left after the climb, attack space C/9:
concealment (1d100)[*73*]
power atk (1d20+8)[*13*], dmg (1d8+8)[*9*], cc (1d20+7)[*8*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*25*]

*If Marzena looks "badly injured" (<= 33% HP):*
Move to B/11 and convert a Cure Moderate Wounds to cast on her for (2d8+7)[*22*] HP healed

AoO if applicable
power atk (1d20+8)[*14*], dmg (1d8+8)[*14*], cc (1d20+7)[*18*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*25*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 59 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## JWallyR

Jan glares balefully at the nearest of the stalkers. "Oh yeah? Let's see about that..." she murmurs, before attempting to cast once more...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting Glitterdust, not bothering to do so defensively. If successful, hitting the nearer stalker.

Concentration check if the foe manages to hit the real Jan: (1d20+13)[*19*] vs *12* plus whatever damage it does.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/53, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour
Mirror Image: 3 images, ~7 minutes

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 3*

There you are!! And like a predator cornering it's prey, he charges the now visible elemental!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show



Move to B,10. I will need to leap that small gap between rows 9 and 10, but that I believe I auto succeed with my +16 Acrobatics. 

Piranha Strike bite no flanking bonus added (yet?) (1d20+11)[*23*] CC (1d20+11)[*31*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*13*] Crit? (1d6+12)[*17*] Sneak Attack if applicable (4d6)[*12*] 

AoO Piranha Strike bite no flanking bonus added (yet?) (1d20+11)[*14*] CC (1d20+11)[*23*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*13*] Crit? (1d6+12)[*14*] Sneak Attack if applicable (4d6)[*5*] 

*Spoiler: Character Stats* 
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 36/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 3, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Haste spell 2 rounds left
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 0/2 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

As the trident magically returns to his hand, one of the creature's (glittering, outlined form) appears nearby.  "Doctor!  Here!"  Even as he calls the words, Olofire approaches, and Frederick steps up behind it.  Annoyed, but unwilling to leave trident and shield behind, he brings the short-hafted spear to bear against the windy foe.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 3*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*Returning, +1 Trident* +12/+7 or +8 thrown (1d8+5, x2, RI 10')
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-2 attack, +6 damage (two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 4/8
Grace: 0/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

Step to D/10 to "flank" - rolls do not include +2
(1d20+16)[*30*] trident attack
(1d20+12)[*22*] CC (32, x2)+
(1d8+5)[*10*] damage
(1d8+5)[*9*] Crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*24*] iterative
(1d20+7)[*18*] CC 27, x2)+
(1d8+5)[*11*] damage
(1d8+5)[*9*] Crit bonus

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Round 3*
*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Marzena began the round at 10/44 HPs, so Lydia moves to *B11*, converts a Cure Moderate Wounds, and casts it, healing Marzena for 22 HP. (Marzena is now at 32/44 HPs.)
Jan casts Glitterdust on the Invisible Stalker in *C10*. The enemy fails its save, so is blinded.
Olofire moves to *B10* (incurring an AoO from the Invisible Stalker adjacent to him) and connects with his bite attack. 
The Invisible Stalker's AoO hits for *10* damage.

Frederick steps to *D10* and attacks twice with his trident, defeating the visible Invisible Stalker. Since it is an elemental outsider it does not leave behind a body and immediately dissipates into regular, inanimate air.
Marzena uses Fortune on Olofire, followed by Cackle to extend the duration a second round. (Olofire now gets to roll twice once per round on a d20 for at least two rounds.)

The remaining Invisible Stalker recognizes that Jan can see it and moves to hide. I will tell *JWallyR* the direction it went via Discord.

The party rallies, healing Marzena, surrounding the suddenly visible (and blinded) Invisible Stalker, and cutting it down where it floats. "*Nooooo! You stupid primes! Now who's going to stay with me...?*" cries the remaining elemental assassin as Jan sees it streak away, presumably to hide.

If Jan wishes to help follow the remaining elemental and direct the party to attack she can, either via direction and/or another Glitterdust spell. If that is the desire, begin Round 4. If not, the remaining Invisible Stalker won't try for one vs five, though it might try to push someone off the pathway into the water and play more hit-and-run tactics. You can try to communicate with it if you like, or try to kill it - your call.

----------


## JWallyR

"Hah!" cackles Jan maliciously, as one elemental dissipates and the other flees, but something in its tone stays the glee in her large, wide-set eyes. "Marzena- get me out to see around the corner..." she murmurs to the battle-mage to whom she clings. In a louder voice, she calls to the fleeing elemental, "Serves you right for trying to sneak up on us, we're just tryin' to help people! But... if you'll just quit attacking my friends, maybe we can work something out?!?"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

The intent is for Marzena to be near the wall _opposite_ from the corner around which the stalker fled.

Perhaps this is a Diplomacy check to parlay with the fleeing elemental? (1d20+12)[*19*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/53, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour
Mirror Image: 3 images, ~7 minutes

----------


## Albinobrow

With no enemy in sight, Olofire darts back around the room with ease and unnatural speed until he reaches the door.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Olofire while just use a double move, 120ft, to get in front of the door. I don't think I can get there in one move with out risking jumping over gaps and potentially falling.

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 26/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 3, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Haste spell 1 rounds left
Fortune (roll one roll twice) 1 rounds left
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 0/2 left today

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia retrieves her longspear and thumps it against the ground in exasperation, but seems in no hurry to chance the slippery planks again. "Heironeous curse these cowards!" She readies herself in case a foe should reappear, but lets the more nimble party members take the lead, for now. _(total defense)_

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick glares angrily at the planks.  At Jan's call, he looks up suddenly.  "If you know what's good for you, you'll stay out of our way!" he barks, beginning to slowly traverse the planks.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Details to be determined, but I want to start crossing the planks while it's relatively safe to do so.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Bugger off you addle-coves! You won't get the dark from me one way or the other. Besides, you're already peeled and don't know it! I won't turn stag, but you'd best be finding me some nice garnish to make up for this, you berk!*" responds the remaining elemental assassin, at first directing his words to Jan but then yelling off in the direction of the rest of the party. While it speaks common, the dialect is strange and a bit hard to follow...

*Spoiler: Linguistics DC 20, Knowledge (Planes) DC 20*
Show

The air elemental sounds like it learned to speak common in the extra-planar city of Sigil, the Cage or City of Doors.

A rough translation of what it meant is:



> You won't get any secrets from me one way or the other. Besides, you're already betrayed and don't know it! I won't betray anyone, but you'd best be finding me some nice bribe to make up for this, you fool!




Olofire makes his way, unmolested, to the door and finds it unlocked. It's harder for the rest of the party to make it, but with Jan keeping a close eye on the invisible stalker and both Lydia and Frederick carefully taking their time, the party follows the halfling to look inside the next room. 

This large chamber is empty aside from two holes in the floor, one a jagged rip where the floor has fallen away, the other a perfectly square opening with a shaft leading down. The shaft is full of water after about 35 ft and a large wooden barrel bobs on the surface. A crude rope ladder descends to the surface of the water.

The shaft is dark and completely unlit except for the light the party brings. From where you are it looks like the water is deep, requiring swimming. Either this is a dead end, or there is some way down this shaft, though no mechanism is immediately obvious. The barrel in the hole looks large enough to hold several medium sized creatures at once comfortably, if you can figure out how to get down there and either raise or lower the water level.

Of course, there is also the matter of the Invisible Stalker's words and the prisoners (and possibly-dead doppelgangers) you've left behind in the cells. Finally, you could attempt to search any of the rooms you haven't yet. I've ruled the Invisible Stalker won't attack unless it can catch you individually, so you can go back to any of the previous rooms if you like.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick looks up sharply from where he traverses the perilous planks.  Scowling, he grumbles something almost indiscernible "Hideous, lying cowards!" as he carefully places one gauntleted hand in front of the other on the slickened boards.  He grumbles and grunts irritably, as the going is slow, but trusts his companions largely to protect him as he rejoins Olofire.  

Finally safe from the watery hazard, he rises to his feet once more before entering the room the doctor revealed.  "Anyone know what that creature was rambling on about?  I... didn't really follow it, to be honest."  He glances from friend to friend, searching for some indication of understanding.  *Spoiler: OOC: Marzena Know(Planes)*
Show

(1d20+16)[*35*] Edit.  So she knows.  Very much so.  Note this: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=191
On Marzena's face, he finds it- in the form of sincere concern and... distrust? "It's not good," she says, simply.  Frowning deeply, she meets Frederick's gaze evenly.  "Sir Frederick, what do you draw?"

The paladin blinks, joining her in confusion, before recalling the discussion from the night before.  "I draw... the winged serpent!" he declares, emphatically.  Marzena nods.  "And I the Tyrant."  They nod, and she turns next to the rest of the party one by one, ensuring that they all recall their phrases, her gaze trailed by Frederick's.

----------


## MuffinMan

"What, what are you looking at? Why are you- oh, blast it! It's the crow, I'm the bloody crow!" Lydia cries, stomping her foot in exasperation. "Those pests were invisible - that's the _opposite_ of impersonating one of us! And the two who could do so are dealt with." She scowls, stepping forward to poke her _light_-bearing longspear down the darkened shaft. "We're no closer to understanding _why_, though, unless the answer is down _there_. They seemed to be guarding this place... shall we go take a look?" She surveys the team, pursing her lips in concern. "Erm, is anyone skilled at swimming? Just in case!"

----------


## Albinobrow

Swim? Not great no.. At least not for being a snakebite..? Olofire begins to search the room looking for anything that might help get them down into the pool. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Olofire will search the room for anything unusual or button, switches, traps??? 

perception (1d20+11)[*28*] +1 vs. traps 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 7, *HP* 26/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 23, *Touch* 17, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 15, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +6 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 0/2 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Olofire finds no traps, nor any way to drain the water so the party could enter the deeper portions of the warehouse (without swimming some to get down there). 

How would you like to proceed? Magic can do lots of things with a new day of spells, and there is both an unexplored (small) room and at least two captives that could be freed. You could also just swim/sink down and see how it goes...Finally there are two doppelgangers that could be better-secured and possibly questioned.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick purses his lips thoughtfully at Olofire's report.  "Spelunking in heavy armor seems unwise at best," he remarks.  "I'll be more than happy to hold the rope, if anyone wants to try swimming around down there?" he offers, unsure if "offer" is the right verb in the first place.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Hmm... We took a few hits on the way..." Marzena muses. "We could continue, of course. But we could also free the prisoners, get them out to safety, and take a rest before coming back. What d'yall think?"

----------


## MuffinMan

"Discretion might be... wise," Lydia admits, though her dark expression betrays how she feels about any sort of 'retreat'. "With Heironeous' aid I can allow us to breathe down there, at least temporarily. It will take time to prepare, though - tomorrow with the morning's prayers. I propose we finish securing this level first, then deal with the prisoners and those _things_, and return to this waterlogged shaft on the morrow. What say you?"

----------


## Albinobrow

I can agree with most of what you are suggesting Lydia. However, I do not believe we should leave anyone, or any_thing_, unattended for an extended period of time. Do any of you have any way that we can let Tarquin know the situation without leaving the building? If not perhaps two of us can quickly return to the inn, let him know the situation, and then return. That way he at least knows, that should anyone else show up there appearing as any of us to notify the watch immediately.

Beyond that, yes, we should also secure this level."

Olofire looks about the group and the room, eyes darting suspiciously for any other form of treachery.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick nods, understanding the dilemmas.  "That's a good idea, Olofire," he grumbles.  "Let's free the captives first, and then send two or three with them to take them safely to the authorities and then inform Tarquin of the situation."

----------


## Albinobrow

> Frederick nods, understanding the dilemmas.  "That's a good idea, Olofire," he grumbles.  "Let's free the captives first, and then send two or three with them to take them safely to the authorities and then inform Tarquin of the situation."


Frederick, I'm sorry my friend but I must insist we wait to free the prisoners. Let's feed them and give them good water. we can care for them while we're here, however Id rather not risk anymore treachery until we know everything is secure and they are also not out to get us."

----------


## JWallyR

Jan peers quizzically "Oh, uh, 'I draw the Vision', right?" whispers the gnome, as she looks warily down the shaft into the water below. "And frankly, I'm at a loss. Swimming was never a passion of mine. I s'pose we might as well clear the rest of the area, see if there's somethin' we missed."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party discusses things over the next several minutes, eventually settling on a bit of a plan. On their way past the remaining invisible stalker Marzena and Jan see a golden wand lying just out of the water below. A quick and agile swoop down and they carry it out into the cell block. It's magical, and after a bit of inspection they confirm it is a wand of Spiritual Weapon (26 charges).

Once in the cell block the party needs to decide what they plan to say/do with the prisoners. The two doppelgangers are still there, having stabilized but not come back to consciousness. The man watches and mutters to himself, clearly not in his right mind. The young lady refuses to speak to you all (without some convincing) and has retreated as far back into her cell as she can with her back to the party.

Returning to the entrance the PCs find the warehouse floor as they left it, the doors closed but not locked. (It won't take long to do something to block that entrance, if you wish to do so.) Entering the one uninspected room left they find what looks like an abandoned office. The dark chamber is absolutely packed with boxes and bookcases overflowing with ledgers and papers in no apparent order. Olofire takes his time searching the room and finds a ring discarded in a back corner. Marzena, Jan, and Lydia inspect the silver band and after some effort confirm it appears to be a ring of swimming, which will likely prove useful when the party decides to continue down the flooded shaft to the lower levels...

Do you still wish to rest? If so, what do you do with the two doppelgangers (beyond placing them in different cells - which Frederick already did) and the other two prisoners? Do you try to change their attitudes towards you at all? If so, how?

----------


## Farmerbink

"How fortunate!" Frederick exclaims.  "With this we can-" he pauses suddenly, mid sentence, scowling at the silver band glimmering between Marzena's fingers.  "Are you...  _sure_ that's what it is, and _all_ it is?  This seems.... entirely too convenient."  He frowns deeply, glancing back and forth at the trio of magic users.  

"I'm afraid it would still take more than that for me to be confident, but It should at least offset my armor."  Begrudgingly, he adds, "I can go first, if I'm our best choice."

----------


## MuffinMan

"As I said, I can give us all the ability to breathe underwater! Tomorrow." Lydia scowls. "And I can communicate with Tarquin to let him know of our status - tomorrow. So unless we fancy scurrying back to the inn, I propose we tie the enemies securely, set a watch, and take a rest before something else tries to kill us."

----------


## Albinobrow

Very well. Since nothing can be done until tomorrow, I would like to request that two of us go over to the inn and inform Tarquin that we will not be staying there tonight and leave immediately to return here. I don't want any more surprises for him there should someone looking like us appear again. 

I am willing to do either, stay or go. Whatever everyone is comfortable with. Frederick, Lydia, and Marzena, you three are the more martial minded of the group. What do you think? Any suggestions on how to best temporarily split the group? Or any better ideas?

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I sense hesitation among us, sir Frederick..." Marzena interjects. The battlemage's face is serious as she pulls her Harrow deck out of her scarf pocket and begins to shuffle it with amazing speed and precision, a dexterity no doubt honed by many hours of practice.

"I have found, in such situations, that the best advice can be found in the cards." She reveals the top twelve cards of the deck in order, while muttering an incantation:

"Nous voilà pris, tout d'un coup, d'un doute,
Faut-il suivre du paladin le plan?
Quels sont les dangers sur notre route?
Que les cartes mettent fin au flottement."

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Divination to obtain advice regarding Frederick's proposal

----------


## DarkOne7141981

A moment later Marzena realizes her spell has failed and the divination won't give her a useful answer.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick frowns deeply as Olofire continues to express concerns for Tarquin.  "I...  do not mean to be doubtful, but these fiends have left me shaken.  I cannot both stay to protect those here and use my blessings to be sure of Tarquin's message.  I..."  He takes a long moment to look around the gathered companions.  With a heavy sigh, he continues.  "I think Jan and I should go to Tarquin," he finally declares.  Clearly still uneasy, he continues, "This place is one of subterfuge and secrets, where Lydia's resolve and Marzena's arcane will are sterner defenses than my blade and arms.  

Stay together and take no changes.  You three will be safe, I think, for the time it takes us to reach our host and return."

----------


## Gwynfrid

It's a flustered Marzena who shuffles her pack of cards again and again, trying to get a second and third reading before she gives up. "There are times, cards simply won't talk. Just like fate in general, cards are fickle." Dejectedly, she puts the deck back in its place. "We'll just have to toughen it out."

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia nods in agreement in Frederick's plan and gives him a Heironean salute with fist clasped against chest. "Go with the Archpaladin's blessings upon you, Ser Frederick. And hurry back with Miss Janstina - I don't like to wait!"

----------


## JWallyR

Jan frowns, brows furrowed in thought. "I... well, I just don't trust that invisible _jerk_ to leave you three alone while me and Freddie stretch our legs."

The gnome pouts for a moment before scurrying off toward the remaining captives. "Look... I can tell that you've been yanked every which way by the nasty characters that run this place," she begins, addressing the young woman, "but you watched us fight these shapeshifting bastards, right? And then the stupid invisible things in the next room tried to kill us too. There's _got_ to be something we can do to prove that we're not just another trick being played, right? Don't you want to get out of here and see your friends, your family again?!?"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy to improve attitude toward the party: (1d20+12)[*22*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Let me free, if you're not like them," says the elven woman simply, not turning to look at the party as she does. "We've been lied to and seen games before. The torture is too much to bear and they've played nice before. Let us go..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick's sour attitude doesn't improve.  Hoping to be so quiet the Elf woman doesn't hear, he grumbles, "I don't trust anything down here.  It seems.... unlikely that we should be overtaken, even if she _is_ another doppelgänger.  But I would feel better if we saw to her physical state now and kept her there until...  I guess I don't know until what, exactly.  I pray we may soon understand the shadows, at least enough to dispel them, but I just don't know..."

----------


## Albinobrow

> "Let me free, if you're not like them," says the elven woman simply, not turning to look at the party as she does. "We've been lied to and seen games before. The torture is too much to bear and they've played nice before. Let us go..."


With all due respect ma'am, no. Rather not yet. Olofire shakes his head and sighs heavily while looking into the room where the invisible stalker might still be watching them..

I understand you don't trust us and with good reason from what we've experienced the last couple days and what we've seen in this abysmal warehouse. That being said, we don't trust you yet either. You've already seen prisoners in these very cells come after us. I personally wish you no harm so long as you give us no reason to harm you. As I stated, we will see that you are fed and cared for as much as we are able in our current capacity. We can prepare any food in front of you for your observation. Whatever else we can do to prove that we are here to help, but not set you free just yet. In fact, he looks up to the rest of the party now. 

while not ideal at all, what do you all think about resting in one of these cells together? I don't believe that creature can walk through bars or walls... can it Marzena? Either way, here we can watch each other, and the other prisoners, and they can watch us as well.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


I'm not trying to convince her or scare her or anything. Just calling the situation as Olofire sees it. But I can roll something in OoC if you feel I need it DarkOne.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"Hmmph, of course you all feel that way..." mutters the woman as she remains facing the wall, her back straight as she _obviously_ concludes the party don't have her best interests in mind.

----------


## MuffinMan

"So are you leaving, or not?" Lydia harrumphs to Frederick, crossing her arms. "Marzena and the doctor will be fine here under my protection until you return, if you really wish to contact Tarquin tonight. But I see no great harm in letting the fellow wait until tomorrow morning to hear from us, either."

----------


## Albinobrow

> "So are you leaving, or not?" Lydia harrumphs to Frederick, crossing her arms. "Marzena and the doctor will be fine here under my protection until you return, if you really wish to contact Tarquin tonight. But I see no great harm in letting the fellow wait until tomorrow morning to hear from us, either."


My intention in letting him know is so that another _you_ or another one of _us_ doesn't show up and try to kill him again while we are here. He can be ready should _we_ walk in again. The corner of his mouth turns up to a slight hint of a grin with all of the the _air quotes_ he used in that statement.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's face brightens, and she opens her mouth to speak... but Olofire's response puts a distinct damper on her hopeful enthusiasm. "Well, what's the worst that could happen?" she mutters, kicking at a loose bit of debris on the tiny dungeon's floor.




> "So are you leaving, or not?" Lydia harrumphs to Frederick, crossing her arms. "Marzena and the doctor will be fine here under my protection until you return, if you really wish to contact Tarquin tonight. But I see no great harm in letting the fellow wait until tomorrow morning to hear from us, either."


Jan's expression remains glum. "I don't like it." she grumps, "With nobody around that can _see_ that awful thing, it's that much more likely to catch you all unawares."

Sighing heavily, she looks up at Frederick. "I suppose we better hurry, then."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena winks at Jan. "As it happens, there is a nifty little trick I can use... So I'll be able to see this damn thing, should that prove necessary. If it comes back, it will find us ready."  She closes her eyes, and her friends notice that the ever-present deck of cards is in her hands again. She opens her eyes and splits the deck to reveal a card... A thin smile appears on her lips as a sign that this card was the one she expected to see. "Good as new", she mutters without further elaboration.

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard action: Marzena uses her Brilliant Spell Preparation to immediately prepare See Invisibility in her open slot.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Jan and Frederick leave, content-enough to leave the rest of the party settling in the cell block area near the insane mumblings of one prisoner and the silent-treatment applied by the other. The two unconscious doppelgangers do not wake in the hour-and-a-half it takes for the pair of adventurers to return and the invisible stalker makes no appearance. /rimshot

You spend a night sleeping and preparing specific spells, right? I need watch assignments and any other details you want to share.

----------


## Farmerbink

As the afternoon wanes, Frederick speaks up.  "I'll take first watch.  Can we set torches in here?  I won't need them, but it could help for later shifts.  Can't well start an entire campfire in here."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Take this, Sir Frederick", Marzena says, taking a small object from her pocket. It's a simple, well-polished round stone, but it emits a brilliant light. "Just throw it in the air like this..." As the paladin does as instructed, the stone flies in the air, and slowly revolves around him, providing light to the room. "It won't go out, and besides, it's less smelly", she explains with a wink.

*Spoiler*
Show

She lends her ioun torch to Frederick.

----------


## Farmerbink

Fredrick blinks in surprise.  "I-  should have remembered, I suppose.  Thank you, Marzena."

----------


## JWallyR

Jan smiles, the expression oddly self-satisfied, up at Frederick. "Oh, and I'm also not particularly tired. I'll take second watch, and hopefully the rest of you can get some deeper sleep."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Several days earlier...

Ixiaxian watched as the party navigated the twisting streets of Greyhawk, always keeping them in sight as the doppelganger - now disguised as a merchant - tailed them carefully. It had avoided the most private of their interviews, but otherwise followed Telakin's orders carefully. "Tail them, find the best one to replace, arrange it, swap..." it quietly said to itself as it thought through the quintet of adventurers. "The big half-orc is the obvious choice...can't have him throwing his weight around in the Sodden Hold..."

It had been a slow, steady process, but Ixiaxian's opportunity came when the party returned from the Red Serpent. Sprinting ahead of them the doppelganger took on a feminine form and "helped" the paladin up the crooked stairs into his room - right into the waiting arms of several other doppelgangers. Pouncing on the big man had gotten several of them injured, but the raucous common room had muffled the worst of their cries and the sound of crashing furniture. In the end the half-orc paladin, Frederick, was trussed up and carried out late that night with Ixiaxian staying behind to take its new role. 

Things got a bit dicey when Elaxan tried to frame the party's cleric the following night. The doppelgangers had always been able to recognize each other - no one really knew how or why - so Ixiaxian had helped out, carefully. Couldn't give away its deception, but in the end it didn't need to worry. When the accusatory merchant slipped into another face, Ixiaxian conveniently lost sight of the party's accuser and everything calmed down.

Of course, it all would have been easier that night had the Watch been convinced the party had intended to murder Tarquin. The pack would have collected anyone sent to prison overnight, probably scuttling their investigation entirely. When Tarquin instead remember Elaxan 's pendant Ixiaxian had to stifle a groan of disappointment. Instead, "Frederick" was brought into the party's confidence even further, when they decided to use the Harrow Deck.

"_It really would have been an effective counter...if I wasn't already among them,_" thought the doppelganger from behind his Frederick-mask.

Entering its home and being forced to fight the pack's guards was very frustrating for Elaxan. They'd worked hard to collect those mimics, and then to have to mock-battle the two doppelganger guards - infuriating! When the party decided _not_ to kill Martal and Regim it breathed a silent sigh of relief. There weren't enough in the pack to just lose two so casually. The party's refusal to release their prisoners was fortuitous too, especially as they'd both been replaced in the city some time ago.

However, Ixiaxian was all but ready to kill the last of the invisible stalkers itself after the elemental deliberately warned them of Ixiaxian's presence! Luckily none of them recognized the meaning behind the extra-planar creature's words, or cared to act on it.

The final two strokes of luck for the doppelganger was when the gnome, Jan, decided to go with her "friend" to warn Tarquin of the doppelgangers. It wasn't five minutes after the pair left the Sodden Hold that Ixiaxian saw two of its pack out in the streets. Moments later the little gnome was trapped - bound first with several tanglefoot bags and then ropes and a gag. Elaxan would have its chance to redeem itself as it replaced Jan and returned with Ixiaxian to the party. 

When Ixiaxian took the first watch it was all over...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

It's with a series of groans and splitting headaches that the party wakens, all behind bars in the cell block, and all missing their equipment - save some basic clothing for modesty. Olofire and Jan find themselves between the two prisoners from earlier. Frederick is alone - and looking pretty upset - in the cell across from the elven maiden. Both Marzena and Lydia share the cell south of him. 

None of your captors appear to be around. The door into the northern room with the invisible stalker is closed, and the lights are dim. It's hard to tell what time it might be, as there are no windows, but everyone has water, a chamber pot, a blanket, and some straw...

What do you do now? Note, that while you as players have the previous post to see, your PCs do not. They don't know exactly what happened. However, I can confirm that _now_ all of you are actually your PCs, and not doppelgangers. 

For the record, *FarmerBink* has been working with me to RP Ixiaxian since May. *JWallyR* didn't get long as an imposter, but was briefly a doppelganger too.

This is _NOT_ game over. There is a good opportunity for some RP as you figure out what to do now, though...

----------


## Gwynfrid

*Spoiler*
Show




> I can confirm that _now_ all of you are actually your PCs, and not doppelgangers.


Really? How could we possibly know that? 



Marzena wakes, a painful bump on her forehead, and... she immediately feels for her scarf, and finds it gone, and with it, the vital Harrow deck. _What?_  She sits, and tries to find her bearings. She feels too weak to stand. Lydia, next to her... A cell. Further out, the prisoners. Her usually quick mind feels slow and foggy, but she begins to put the pieces together. 

"Okaaay...  So,  they got us, that much is clear. How did they do that? One of us had to be one of them from the beginning. Well, at least, from the time we entered this bloody place. Damn to all the nine hells." She turns to the elf woman in the next cell. "Ma'am, I would like to apologize: You were absolutely correct not to trust us. Whatever I tried to do to make sure we could trust ourselves was obviously a miserable failure."

She goes silent for a minute, trying to think while she waits for others to wake up. She feels desperately naked and powerless without her deck of cards. So few spells left to cast, none of them any use... She's never been physically strong, not did she ever develop any skills worth anything, beyond her magic. _Getting out of this means using your head, girl._

"Mind if I ask a question, Ma'am?" she asks the elf. "Do you have any idea why we're still alive?"

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire groans as he slowly open his eyes, barely being able to see anything for the straw half covering his face. As he rises and spits a few strands from his mouth, he looks about at his current situation. Stuck in a cell with Jan and two of the other prisoners.. 

He hears Marzena's statement, _One of us had to be one of them from the beginning._

*AHHHHHHHH!!!!* He screams and fiercely but awkwardly punches the wall behind them, bloodying his tiny fist. Backing into the corner furthest away from everyone, *Who was it!? Who betrayed us!!* His eyes dart from person to person full of a rage akin to Frederick's during battle.


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Yeeeah the little trust he had for the others in these cells has now included everyone in the party as well... Sorry not sorry.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Oh c'mon, Doctor!" Marzena replies sharply. "Get your not inconsiderable wits together, please. No one of us betrayed us, of course! One or more of us was captured and substituted with a doppelganger at some point, most likely when they were alone. So, it was a doppelganger that tricked us. It doesn't even matter which one of us it was, really! It's done, curse the rotten spineless things."

"Now, let's think of something that really, really matters here and _now_. How can we make sure that every last one of us is the _real deal,_ and not some faceless shapechanger? My trick with the cards failed, obviously. That means the doppelganger was already among us when I suggested it in the first place. So we need to think of something else."

----------


## Farmerbink

The Frederick you see upon waking strikes a sharp contrast to the man you traveled with before.  He sits listless in his cell.  If not for eyes that never stopped moving, he might pass for asleep, back to the wall, head low as if subconsciously trying to protect his neck.  Bruises darken his already dark gray skin, all over most of his upper body and arms.  He glares silently as Marzena and Olofire make their comments, having heard similar things from similar-shaped figures before.  

"Just leave," he finally snarls.  "They're too smart for you."  He lapses back into a sullen silence, peering intently at the floor about a pace within the doorway.

----------


## MuffinMan

"_Aaaaghh!!!_ That's it, I've heard enough!" With a roar, Lydia casts a _Create Water_ cantrip and douses the despondent Frederick with several gallons of clean, clear water. "You might not be a doppleganger but you're not acting like a yourself, either. You're a chosen warrior of the Archpaladin, man - pull yourself together! Or the Council will hear of this after I drub your hide myself!"

Scowling, she turns her glare on the rest of the party members. "Now I ask you, could an impostor draw on such divine magicks? Of course not, and I'll soak anyone who disagrees!!!" She exhales heavily, nostrils flaring. "As for how we tell who else is genuine, that's easy, too - they'll have memories from the beginning of our travels together than an impostor wouldn't. But don't discuss them now - _they_ could still be listening." She turns her full glare upon Marzena in the cell next to her as if eyeing her up as a potential threat.

"Now we're going to get out of here, retrieve our equipment, and _then_ we will address the egregious lack of safety protocols that led us into this mess. I want three ideas from each of you within the next five minutes about how we're going to escape. Let's move, people!"

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Glad to have you back from the realm of dreams, Reverend!" Marzena returns Lydia's glare with equal force, and for a few seconds it looks like the two emprisoned women are in a staring contest. Soon enough, though, a glint of humor appears in her dark blue eyes, and she snaps out of it with a knowing wink. "All right, I can say if you're a doppelganger, you're not only a priest but also gifted with pretty solid acting chops. This imitation of her personality is quite convincing!" She makes a face. "OK, seriously now. We can't decisively prove who we are until we talk about our past experiences, and you're absolutely right, it would be stupid to do that while we're within earshot of enemies. In fact, I'm thinking of a recognition protocol that doesn't require talking, but it requires something else that we don't have. So we can keep that for a later time. Now, to your other question..."

She falls silent, rubbing the bump on her head. "Can't do much, I have to say. Most spells require components, and none of them can open doors. Also..." With a pained look on her face, she stops. _Better not discuss the deck openly._

"But I can give some helpful luck to anyone. That's got to count for something. Not to discuss details here and now, but you surely remember this little talent of mine was helpful on a few occasions, right?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick blinks, a little surprised by the watery assault.  When he sputters the last of the water out of his mouth, there is a hint of doubt on his face.  He breathes steadily- obviously forced- for several moments before mustering words.  "I must admit, that's a new ploy.  Not the magic, but the...  surprisingly painless use of it."  He watches the two women exchange odd glances, eyebrows twitching in annoyance. 

"The bars are well-affixed and well-maintained, if you don't already know.  There are no apparent weaknesses there, and they're _always_ watching.  They also somehow hide the very nature of their souls.  I refuse to believe none of them have ill intentions, and yet I don't see it on their auras."

After a few pensive moments, the beaten paladin snarls wickedly.  Flexing his hands as anger courses through him, he growls more than speaks, "If you can find a way out of these cells, I'll go with you.  At worst, I'd be free to die _fighting._"

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena stands up. "All right, good to hear you make sense, I got worried for a second here," she says, all the while inspecting the cell from floor to ceiling. "You look in a rough shape though. Reverend Constance, are you able to provide any healing?"

She pauses her examination of the bars to cast a little spell. 

"Y aurait-il ici
Cachée, quelque magie?
Si oui, je le saurai
Sinon, je me tairai."

Even as she focuses to find any magical auras, something Frederick said belatedly strikes her as important. "You said they're always watching. Do you mean you tried to escape and they immediately reacted?

Also... This implies you were in their hands longer than us. How long ago?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Detect Magic doesn't require material components, so she does that and inspects the whole place thoroughly (the range is 60ft).
Taking 20 on Perception since we have all the time in the world: *31*.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick continues to respond only after heavy pauses.  Still unsure whether he trusts his newly-reconnected companions, he spends several long moments considering what he might be revealing to the enemy by the discussion.

Ultimately, the question seems... both strange for a doppelgänger to be asking, and unhelpful, if an individual didn't already know.  

"I think three days," he finally answers.  "It's impossible to be sure- I haven't seen sunrise or set in some time.  They took me from the inn after we... ate together.  They knew where I was sleeping.  There were four of them waiting in ambush.  I think I may have killed two."  He watches Marzena carefully to see how she responds to the "news."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"You mean after the dinner at the Red Serpent? That's more like two days." Marzena falls silent. Thinking hard, she recaps the events of the past few days in her mind. She replies to the paladin: "Say, if I told you we met someone named Pollard, while you were still with us? Would that be enough to convince you that I am who I seem to be? And if yes... Then, can you tell me where we met that someone?".

*Spoiler*
Show

At least, I think it was 2 days. Not completely sure.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan turns her dark glower from the apparent Olofire's outburst to each of the others in turn. It lingers on Frederick, but before too long, the bruises that pepper the half-orc's skin evoke a softening expression. She sighs, deeply, before breaking her silence. "I guess there's only one way to find out who's on the up-and-up. If they're watching, they're watching, and if you're them, you're them," she huffs irritably.

The gnome looks around, hoping to find _something_ useful around them..

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Looking for something that could conceivably be used as a tool that might be an applicable target for Mage Hand. She'll direct it into the cage with Olofire in hopes that he can start picking locks, etc.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena responds "That's the spirit, my dear Jan. But..." The light of an idea brightens her sharp eyes. "Oooh... I think... Yes!"

She stands up, and talks to her smaller friend animatedly, in a very gnomish way in fact...

"Listen Jan, you remember when we had this little vacation at your place, we trained together? We showed each other what we can do. And I remember one of your tricks, very well!

So. IF, and only IF, you really are Jan, then you have a way to get Frederick, Lydia and myself out, just like that, with a snap of your fingers more or less. You just need to center your little conjuration precisely... Here!" She bends down to put her finger on the floor, right next to the bar that separates her cell from Frederick's, just by the corridor. "And.. Bonus! IF, and only IF, I really am Marzena, then you know for a fact that I won't get hurt in any way! Sir Frederick and the Reverend might want to remain in the back for now, however. See what I mean?" She looks eagerly at Jan, certain that the little gnome will catch the clue.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick scowls for several seconds, clearly thinking.  Realization dawns after a time, and he shakes his head.  "The manservant," he finally responds.  Pursing his lips at Marzena, he ultimately frowns. "Unless the _real_ Marzen was taken even before me, I don't know how one of the doppelgängers would know that nor why they might care.  I still don't plan on telling you anything important...  at least, not for now."  

His gaze turns to Jan, and the frown only deepens.  "I'm sorry I couldn't protect you," he mutters, eyes downcast.  "As I said, if any of you get me out, I'll fight by your side as long as Heironeous wills it."

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire stands there grinding his teeth, seething at the circumstance. But the other's words do help calm him some. _If they are the others..._  Not willing to sit around and wait, he begins to sift through the "bedding" for the stiffest pieces of straw he can find and walks over to the door. One mistake they've made is keeping us alive.. Though that does beg the question, Why? What is their purpose in not killing us right then and there? As he ponders through gritted teeth he attempts to open the lock of his door. 

_I don't intend to wait and find out.
_
*Spoiler: Disable device* 
Show

(1d20+18)[*32*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Olofire finds the straw to be perfectly workable, as his dexterous fingers flip the tumblers on the first try, freeing both Jan and himself from their cell.

----------


## Albinobrow

Once the door opens, Olofire gives a nod, and quietly says to Jan, Help them if you want. I'm looking for our things. Quietly he makes his way around the corner where they found chests with the other prisoners items the day before. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Perception for any baddies (1d20+12)[*16*] additional +1 vs traps.
Stealth to move quietly to the next room (1d20+19)[*21*] [/roll]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Either the doppelgangers are more insidious than you realize, or they simply trust their cell locks too much. Olofire immediately finds the party's gear, neatly laid out and stored in chests beside the ones discovered earlier. Everything seems to be there, from basic mundane equipment to magical items to Marzena's Harrow Deck, just ready to be taken back by the PCs.

----------


## MuffinMan

"It's... it's just _there?!_ You found it all already?" Lydia seems dumbfounded at Olofire's victorious pronouncement. "Well, uhm - what are you waiting for! Get these cells open and we can re-arm ourselves! There's no time to waste!" She scans around the other prisoners as she speaks, watching for any uncharacteristic ticks or cues that might betray an impostor.

*Spoiler: Sense Motive*
Show

(1d20+12)[*13*]

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire quickly puts his gear on, his trusty flask swirling with blue and green colors ready at his hip. He grabs his lockpicks and heads back into the hall of cells. His face, like flint, looks at each member of the party, jaw clenched, before eventually speaking. I hate this. But right now, I don't trust you. Any of you. I'm not going to set you free. Jan is only out because she happened to be in the same cell as me. He looks directly at Jan, If you are doppleganger, do not try me. I will not hesitate should you give me any reason to believe you aren't Jan. He looks back to the rest. Unless you each can prove to me that you are who you seem to be, I'm leaving you here.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Like I said Olofire doesn't trust the party, and is ready to leave them all here.  :Small Eek: 

So he is going to sense motive as well I'll use these rolls in the order of responses:
Sense motive 1 (1d20+5)[*10*]
Sense motive 2 (1d20+5)[*8*]
Sense motive 3 (1d20+5)[*13*]
Sense motive 4 (1d20+5)[*24*]

If he does find that he trusts them he will unlock their door.
Disable device 1 (1d20+20)[*32*]
Disable device 2 (1d20+20)[*29*]
Disable device 3 (1d20+20)[*40*]

Sorry yall...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena considers Olofire's words, looking at him with a piercing, unflinching gaze. She lets a good ten seconds of silence pass before she decides on an answer. 

"That makes sense. OK. Prove who I am. Well, here's something I can say : When you and I met, the first thing you told me was to ask if I wanted to join you guys to see an egg. I said yes, and that egg turned out to be all black, and about as tall as yourself, and quite nasty. Now I don't think a doppelganger could know that. Right?"

She looks straight at the doctor, as if challenging him to deny her.

----------


## Albinobrow

He takes a moment, meeting Marzenas gaze, searching for something. With a nod he proceeds to unlock her door and let her out gesturing to her items around the corner. He turns to the hieronians. 

Well?

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick immediately grunts a short laugh.  "Of course you're not.  I feel like I already said this part; Just leave."  

He doesn't even particularly pay attention as Marzena describes their venture into the lizardfolk's lair.  When Olofire turns to him deliberately, it's a sour laugh that rumbles forth.  

"I've no intention of giving you any more information about my friends than you've already got."  He fixes the doctor with a deliberate, not even remotely pleasant glare.  "If you let me out, I'll fight any enemy I can find.  Up to you if that's good enough."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena turns back towards Frederick, an irritated look on her face, but doesn't answer. Instead, her head turns toward Jan, looking at the gnome to gauge her reaction.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick glances briefly at Marzena.  "Tell me I'm wrong," he challenges.  He crosses his muscular arms and turns back to Olofire with a suspicious glare.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"You're not wrong. But separating again will only make things worse. However, if we _all_ get out", - she pointedly glances in Olofire's direction - "I have an idea in mind that will allow all of us to prove who we are. But it requires us to be sure we're out of anyone else's sight and earshot. Not here, in other words."

----------


## MuffinMan

"Come on, Doctor, we don't have time for this - the jailers could be back at any moment!" Lydia protests with a sigh. "Fine, to prove myself? Let's see... how about that little concoction I had you cook up for me to make our weapons more potent against our "little green friends". _Kyussbane oil_, I think you called it? Now would an impostor know that? Of course not, so let me out at once!" She stomps her foot, unused to having her commands so blatantly disregarded.

----------


## Farmerbink

Lydia's comment sparks a deeply furrowed, thoughtful brow from Frederick, though he remains silent for the moment.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's expression brightens as Olofire picks the lock, though she frowns irritably at his continued suspicion.

After quickly gathering her stowed gear, she returns to hear the sour exchange ongoing. She turns to Frederick, gesturing in images of spellcasting before leaving the room.

Moments later, the half-orc hears her whispered voice clearly in his ears, though the gnome herself has exited the room...

*Spoiler: Whispered to Frederick via Message spell*
Show

"Surely you remember the first companion we lost, right? Arkiana? Whisper the second, and I'll believe who you say you are."


After mere moments, she returns to the room, looking at the apparent form of her oldest friend pointedly.

----------


## Albinobrow

> "Come on, Doctor, we don't have time for this - the jailers could be back at any moment!" Lydia protests with a sigh. "Fine, to prove myself? Let's see... how about that little concoction I had you cook up for me to make our weapons more potent against our "little green friends". _Kyussbane oil_, I think you called it? Now would an impostor know that? Of course not, so let me out at once!" She stomps her foot, unused to having her commands so blatantly disregarded.


Dr. Olofire takes a few moments more trying to get a reading on Lydia. He never really understood the rigid military gruffness and still struggled to gauge where she stands. Another moment, and he grits his teeth and shakes his head. With a sigh, he opens her door. His eyes never stray as she goes to gather her things, looking for any sudden movements. 

As she rounds the corner to the chests, he looks to "Frederick." If you want to stay here, I'm fine with that. But know that I want our Frederick back. And right now, you are not him. He glances at the others and starts walking towards the cell with the elf maiden. I don't know if we even want to continue searching this place, seeing how they know our intentions from last night. Personally, I am fed up with this whole ordeal. The little doctor makes quick work of the lock on her cell and unlocks it. He goes the the prisoner that was on the other side of his cell, and unlocks it. 

Follow the path around that corner and pass over the scaffolding. Once you go down the ladder, be careful not to touch anything in the warehouse. Stay away from the walls and try not to go too close to any crates or barrels. Some were hidden creatures that attacked us when we first came in. Be quick. Be quiet. Be safe. He pauses for a moment before turning again to the elf maiden and looking her in the eyes, I'm sorry.

Turning his back to them he looks to the other free members of his party, What are we going to do now? Do we stay and continue down this path? Or leave and go back to what we've been working towards since before this nonsense started?

----------


## Gwynfrid

"We all get out, Doctor. This is what we need to do right now. Along with both prisoners." She nods to the elf woman and the unfortunate madman. Still talking, she goes to retrieve her equipment, breathing a sigh of relief when she finds her deck of cards in good condition, safely tucked in the scarf's pocket. As she walks back into the jail room, she takes it out, and flips through all the cards, one by one, at incredible speed, even as she continues chatting. "Here's my thinking. The fake Frederick, last night, wanted us to leave them here. Ergo, we want them out. Once that's done, we can't let them here at the mercy of traps and invisible monsters and what have you. So we all leave, we get back to the inn, Tarquin and his staff can take care of them. Then we double-check that we are who we are, and then we plan for the next move."

*Spoiler*
Show

Not only does she know the deck by heart, but she has a mystical connection to it since it effectively serves as her familiar. She still checks every single card to make sure they're the unspoiled original.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick blinks in surprise at Jan's ploy.  He scowls thoughtfully for several seconds before appearing to make a decision.  He nods, looking at the floor, but listening to Jan.  "Lyr deserved better, but I cannot fathom how the Doppelgangers would have known of either of them."  

No doubt Jan returns moments later further convinced.  In the meantime, Frederick responds to Olofire.  "Do you not see what this looks like to me?  You "escaped" a cell in moments that has held me for days.  You return seconds later and "happened to find" all our equipment?  If anything, I trust you less than you me."  His eyebrows furrow in concern. 

"But Jan....  and Lydia.  Even Marzena...."  He glances back at the priestess with obvious uncertainty.  After another few seconds, he glares at "Olofire."  "If you value Lyr's sacrifice, I'm no enemy of yours."

----------


## Albinobrow

> Frederick blinks in surprise at Jan's ploy.  He scowls thoughtfully for several seconds before appearing to make a decision.  He nods, looking at the floor, but listening to Jan.  "Lyr deserved better, but I cannot fathom how the Doppelgangers would have known of either of them."  
> 
> No doubt Jan returns moments later further convinced.  In the meantime, Frederick responds to Olofire.  "Do you not see what this looks like to me?  You "escaped" a cell in moments that has held me for days.  You return seconds later and "happened to find" all our equipment?  If anything, I trust you less than you me."  His eyebrows furrow in concern. 
> 
> "But Jan....  and Lydia.  Even Marzena...."  He glances back at the priestess with obvious uncertainty.  After another few seconds, he glares at "Olofire."  "If you value Lyr's sacrifice, I'm no enemy of yours."


Olofire let's out a huge sigh of relief, and quickly unlocks Frederick's cell. You know I've been unlocking locked doors for as long as you've known me, right?  And we saw the chests full of all the captives things when we came here initially. But I can understand what you mean. And while I'm not sure what exactly Arkiana would say, all I can say is I'm sorry it took us so long to figure it out. He looks to the rest of the party with a hesitant smile, Can we please leave here now? All of us?

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick rises and stretches.  He nods stoically as Olofire picks yet another lock.  "I...  It seems like you all came here with someone who... _looks_ like me, recently?"  Frederick frowns, but the expression softens as everyone concurs in one way or another.  "I can assure you, I've seen figures that looked like you all appear and disappear in these cells several times.  They can get in and out without much effort.  And I definitely did _not_ see any chest of equipment nearby."  

As he begins to don his armor and recovers his weapons, he suddenly blurts out.  "What are they _thinking_ leaving our equipment so close?  Jan, help me with this strap?"  He blinks in confusion.  "How strange."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Indeed... We've been pretty paranoid about each other. Maybe we ought to be paranoid about our stuff too! Let's see..."

She casts another detection cantrip:

"Pour ma part je n'aime guère 
Qu'on touche à mes affaires
Y a-t-il là quelque ratière?
Ma magie est-elle entière?"


She thoroughly reviews every object of her equipment, and, assuming they consent, that of the others.

"It could be poison too, although I don't know what purpose it would serve, since they let us live in the first place..."

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Detect Magic and checking everything for added, removed or altered enchantments compared to what she remembers.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The elf maiden, who has spent all of this discussion silent and brooding, looks up as Olofire moves to unlock her cell. Shying away she curls into a very small ball in the corner, as far from the door as possible, for several long moments. As Olofire walks away and the other PCs collect their gear she looks up and then slowly stands. "Um...really? None of you are going to stop me?" she asks, quietly. Then, when no one moves to intervene she slowly approaches the party near the chests with their gear. Staying out of arms reach she points at some of the equipment. "Those are mine," she says, pointing at the _Periapt of Health_, several signet rings, and the embroidered sky-blue cloak. "Would one of you pass them to me, please? I'd like to get dressed in something other than these rags..." The party notices that while she lacks many of the bruises that would be signs of injury, she is filthy. Wearing her fine dress will help, but she will still look distinctly out of place.

Does one of you give her the items she claims? Do you offer her any additional help?

For his part, the man with the broken mind sits in the middle of his cell watching, giggling, crying, and in other ways showing how badly his mental capacities have been destroyed. When the door is unlocked he doesn't rise to follow, nor does he claim any gear. The elf woman looks at him sadly. "He never once spoke to me and often had to be force fed by those monsters. I don't even know his name..."

What do you do about the man?

None of the gear appears to be out of the ordinary, at least not in the sense that Marzena detects magically.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick watches, but is too busy with his armor to help distribute gear.  "If you can stand to wait a few minutes, I'll escort you out.  I...  If what they say is true, you may not be well equipped to handle the guardians of this place."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Let's all go out together. We can sort out any differences once we're out of this goddamn place!" Makena exclaims. She adjusts her gold dragon scale pendant and her headband, clearly objects of some importance to her.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Agreed!" Lydia exclaims, tightening her sword belt around her breastplate. "We'll all return to the entrance together and figure out our next move once we can be _sure_ of not being overheard. As for him..." she turns to the babbling man, "he's beyond my ability to help, at least right now. When we return we can free him, and there will be someone at the Sanctum who can heal him. But for now, much as I hate to say it, he's probably safer in that cell that out here."

_(Lydia gives the elf woman her claimed items.)_

----------


## JWallyR

> Frederick blinks in surprise at Jan's ploy.  He scowls thoughtfully for several seconds before appearing to make a decision.  He nods, looking at the floor, but listening to Jan.  "Lyr deserved better, but I cannot fathom how the Doppelgangers would have known of either of them."


A beaming smile breaks through Jan's darkly suspicious stare at what she now believes to be her oldest friend. "Well, that does it for me!" she blurts out, "Olofire, let's get Freddy out of here!"




> As he begins to don his armor and recovers his weapons, he suddenly blurts out.  "What are they _thinking_ leaving our equipment so close?  Jan, help me with this strap?"  He blinks in confusion.  "How strange."


Moving to assist the hulking half-orc as best she can, given her diminutive stature, the sorceress gives a dismissive "_Hmmph._ Maybe they're not nearly that smart, just very... sneaky?"




> "Um...really? None of you are going to stop me?" she asks, quietly. Then, when no one moves to intervene she slowly approaches the party near the chests with their gear. Staying out of arms reach she points at some of the equipment. "Those are mine," she says, pointing at the _Periapt of Health_, several signet rings, and the embroidered sky-blue cloak. "Would one of you pass them to me, please? I'd like to get dressed in something other than these rags..." The party notices that while she lacks many of the bruises that would be signs of injury, she is filthy. Wearing her fine dress will help, but she will still look distinctly out of place.


"Well, I bet Lydia can conjure some water, right? Maybe let you rinse a bit? Though I missed the bathing room in our earlier tour of this den of shapeshifting ne'er-do-wells, and we wouldn't want to ruin the upholstery in here now, would we?" she chuckles darkly at her weak attempt of humor.




> "Agreed!" Lydia exclaims, tightening her sword belt around her breastplate. "We'll all return to the entrance together and figure out our next move once we can be _sure_ of not being overheard. As for him..." she turns to the babbling man, "he's beyond my ability to help, at least right now. When we return we can free him, and there will be someone at the Sanctum who can heal him. But for now, much as I hate to say it, he's probably safer in that cell that out here."


Jan frowns confusedly at Lydia. "I mean... it's hard to say. He's not likely to get much _worse_ in here, even abandoned to the tender mercies of those soulless, twisted, thrice-accursed shapeshif- uh, what was I saying?" the gnome's sudden descent into spitting epithets is interrupted as she loses her train of thought. "Oh, right. I mean, are they going to make him _more_ mad? And were they to kill him... might be better off." she looks at the gibbering prisoner with a deep weariness in her eyes.

"Well... I know _I_ can't carry him out, and he's not going out on his own two. Frederick might not have time to lower him _gently_ if we get jumped again... I just don't know what we can do for him."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Leaving him like this looks like a death sentence to me..." Marzena says. The battle hardened spellcaster's sharp features soften with a look of genuine concern for the unfortunate fellow.

----------


## Farmerbink

"It is a wonder he isn't dead already," Frederick muses.  "What benefit could he serve his captors- or anyone else, in this state?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"My name is Ilya Starmane," says the elf maiden as she recovers her equipment. "My family is from Celene and helps negotiate trade agreements between our queen and the lands of Greyhawk. They will be glad to see me again - I've been here nearly a month." As she's about to put on her _periapt of health_ she looks at the party members and holds it out instead. "They never even let me out of that cell - here, take this, just get me back home to my family!"

As they get ready to leave Ilya turns back to the poor, broken man in his cell. "When he was acting a bit...more sane...he would sometimes tell me his name - Gattel Watam. I didn't know him before and he was here when they kidnapped me. I'm sure I can get him to come with us. Please, help me free him too..."

Once Gattel is out of his cell he seems easily shepherded and follows Ilya without argument. He shows no interest in any equipment, though the PCs suspect that the bag of holding (Type I with 863 golden orbs inside) might have been his, once. The party leads them both out of the building, finding that the doppelgangers haven't been able to replace their mimic guardians yet. Once outside the party finds that the weather is warm but cloudy, with a slight fog coming off the nearby river. Ilya looks around and says, "I'm not sure where we are, but my family lives in the Foreign Quarter, near the Garden Gate. Can you help me find the way?"

Frederick has no trouble leading the party to the Foreign Quarter. As they get further from the Sodden Hold and closer to home Ilya gets more and more excited. Though an elf, and likely older than many of the PCs, she is still young for her kind and clearly excited and relieved to be free again. Once close enough she reaches out to take Frederick's hand and leads the way to a large, well-adorned building with sculptures and bas reliefs of forests and other natural scenes. She rushes up to the door and uses the knocker, loudly. 

Several moments later an older elf man in fine livery opens the door and gasps. 

*Spoiler: Elven*
Show

"Miss Ilya? But I just saw you upstairs in your room...? How did you get down here, and why are you so dirty? Please, come inside off the street so we can get you cleaned up..." 

There is plenty of time to react to any portion of what happened above - please don't let me rush you all with this. I am going to go ahead and (gently) perform a bit of railroading, though, to get some noteworthy things happening. If you insist, along the way to the Starmane manor you can drop off Gattel Watam with someone. The City Watch, Tarquin, someone at the University, etc... However, the majority of the temples in town, including that of Heironeous, are past the Garden Gate, so if you want to drop him off there it needs to be after this scene.

What do you do now? Ilya is home and her family may be grateful, but it appears someone else has been wearing her face, just a couple of minutes ago at least...

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick gratefully accepts the periapt.  "We certainly will," he promises somberly.  When Miss Starmane expresses concern (and some familiarity) with the madman, Frederick nods begrudgingly.  "If he will follow, perhaps we can ask your family to keep him safe, or perhaps even reunite him with his own?"

He dutifully leads the party to the mentioned quarter, gladly relinquishing the fore when the Elf maiden begins to demonstrate recognition.

Frederick interrupts the (foreign) greeting.  "Miss, it's likely someone has been impersonating you.  If possible, it could be extremely valuable for us to capture the imposter.  Can you instruct your retainers to keep eyes on the person until we can get there and capture them?  I imagine they will be dangerous, so if you don't object..."  He gestures his intent to pass through the opened door, simultaneously reaching over his shoulder to draw his huge blade.

----------


## JWallyR

As the party crosses the threshold to exit the Sodden Hold, an invisible tension lifts from Jan's shoulders. Breathing a deep sigh of relief, she looks from one companion to the other, before giving a final, haughty look of dismissal at the dilapidated warehouse as it recedes into the distance.

Freed from the burdens, both mental and physical, of her brief captivity, Jan brightens significantly, conversing happily with the party and their "guests" along the way to Ilya's family home. She includes Gattel in her chatter, sharing conspiratorial winks and congenial smiles with the apparently unknowing man as she jokes with the others.

She seems to remember the seriousness of their situation as the Starmane's door opens to reveal a confused older elf. "I don't speak Elf," she chuckles perfunctorily, "but I know confusion when I see it. I'm betting Freddy's right, and I strongly suggest that you let us apprehend the face-stealing bastard. Whaddaya say?" She grins congenially up at the doorman.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy? (1d20+12)[*22*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena makes a polite bow to the older elf, and says apologetically : "I am sorry, I do not speak your tongue. But we have reason to suspect that Sir Frederick is correct... even though, er, I'll suggest a softer way to enact an arrest, if we need one."  She tentatively extends her hand as if to stop Frederick from baring his blade prematurely.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire is silent for the walk across town. Keeping his eyes anywhere but towards Ilya and Frederick. An occasional passing glance as he surveys the surroundings for anyone following them, but otherwise no. He keeps silent though mulling over the events of the past few days. 




> She seems to remember the seriousness of their situation as the Starmane's door opens to reveal a confused older elf. "I don't speak Elf," she chuckles perfunctorily, "but I know confusion when I see it. I'm betting Freddy's right, and I strongly suggest that you let us apprehend the face-stealing bastard. Whaddaya say?" She grins congenially up at the doorman.
> 
> *Spoiler: Actions*
> Show
> 
> Diplomacy? (1d20-1)[*18*]


I do speak elven, and there is definitely someone up in Ilya's room right now impersonating her. And I agree on attempting a capture. But we must hurry. He turns to Ilya and speaks in Elvish, 

*Spoiler: Elven*
Show

Ilya, I know that I have not come across well with our previous talks. Bedside manner was my lowesr marks as a doctor. But will you please allow us to enter and apprehend this imposter? I know that we want this all to end as much as I believe you do as well.

Diplomacy (1d20-1)[*18*] Hopefully this can assist Jan or vice versa.

----------


## MuffinMan

"An impostor is _here_?! Damn their brazenness..." Lydia clenches her fists to stop from hitting... something. "Frederick is right - we mustn't let them leave or they'll know we've escaped. Sir, it's extremely important that the *fake* Ilya not know that we've arrived, yet. And please help us seal off all of the exits before we confront them. These bastards are slippery! Oh..." A thought crosses her mind. "Err, Doctor - translate all of that, please!"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The elven butler looks a bit surprised - given his stoic expression this is likely a _very_ shocking development. "I assure you all, I speak the common tongue just fine. But an imposter? Who are all of you? Please pardon me, Miss Ilya, but how do I know _you_ aren't the imposter here? This is all very strange..." With a huffing breath the old elf shakes his head and opens the door. "Come in, please, and stay here in the entry way. We will get several of the staff as witnesses and try to get to the bottom of this..."

With efficient, quick motions the man walks to a large rope and pulls it hard, causing a bell to ring throughout the house. Moments later several additional elves arrive, all dressed as servants or staff. Ilya's appearance elicits surprised twittering and reactions, including a cry of alarm from one matronly old elven woman who rushes to the maiden with a concerned expression. With a loud clap and projected voice the butler directs the gathered elves:

*Spoiler: Elven*
Show

"*Now now! Everyone to your places! There is something very wrong and we must do this properly. Azariel, please go and summon Miss Ilya from her quarters. Tell her nothing of what you've seen here, just have her come right away - do not let her dawdle!*"

An elven woman curtsies and rushes upstairs in a hurry. 

It's less than a minute before she returns, breathing heavily. In common she addresses the head butler. "Miss Ilya - pardon me, the _other_ Miss Ilya - isn't there! I found a window open but no sign of her! What is going on, Jermonie? Is something wrong?"

----------


## MuffinMan

"_It got away..._" Lydia slumps, looking dejected and finally feeling the full weight of exhaustion crash into her. "We're too late - by now it could be halfway across the city, or already re-disguised as one of the servants in this room!" She casts several glares about her, distrustingly. "Miss Ilya, please explain the threat to them. I must insist that everyone stay together in groups of no less than three until the threat is neutralized. That way a single imposter won't be able to overpower a victim without the other raising the alarm."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick stomps into the room, only barely restraining his desire to charge off to battle.  He fidgets irritably as moments tick by, wasted.  When the maid returns with her news, he scowls deeply.  Looking around the room, his glare is threatening and suspicious, but ultimately toothless.

"There is nothing here for us," he growls angrily.  For a moment, he suppresses his fury to nod resolutely at Lydia's words.  "Someone on your staff is surely still one of them," he grumbles quietly.  "If I knew a reasonable way to find out who, I would offer." 

He scowls at the assembly once more, before turning to the butler.  He gestures to the "Is this the whole staff?  Look carefully, sir.  Is there _anyone_ missing right now?  Anyone at all?"

----------


## Albinobrow

> It's less than a minute before she returns, breathing heavily. In common she addresses the head butler. "Miss Ilya - pardon me, the _other_ Miss Ilya - isn't there! I found a window open but no sign of her! What is going on, Jermonie? Is something wrong?"


Dr. Olofire begins to sprint out the the door, but once he realizes no one is following suit he stops and with a sigh returns to the party.  These last few days have been trying for us. I can only imagine what it's been like for you Miss Ilya. How long has it been since you've been home?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena makes a frustrated face. "The bastard got away... There just might be a chance I catch it still", she says. "Worth a shot, I guess. Miss Ilya... mind showing me the room?"

*Spoiler*
Show

Assuming Ilya and her servants are cooperative enough - if not, then shen will yield to them, and give up the chase.


She rushes upstairs to see the abandoned room and the open window.

*Spoiler: canceled actions*
Show

, and immediately casts a series of spells, the Harrow cards flying through her hands.

"Mes yeux ici vont percevoir
Toute magie comme une couleur
J'espère de l'ennemi, le pouvoir 
Me servira de révélateur..."

Her eyes begin to glow with a harsh, eerie blue light as she continues.

"Je vais faire appel à toutes mes chances,
Pour que le destin me soit favorable
Les cartes me donneront la science
De nous venger de ce tour pendable!"

She finishes her spell and takes flight through the window, looking over the streets around in the hope to catch the fugitive.


*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Arcane Sight, then Hermean Potential, and activating her Flight hex. She then flies around, with the ability to instantly detect all magic within 120ft. With luck, she hopes to get a glimpse of an enemy with a magical aura (since the shape-changing power of the doppelganger is supernatural). Hermena Potential allows her to roll Perception twice and take the best result. 

(1d20+11)[*14*] and (1d20+11)[*23*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's cheery demeanor darkens instantly into a deep scowl, at the description of the suddenly vanished duplicate Ilya. She spits out something inaudible, but the tone and delivery make it clear to be _some_ sort of epithet.

"Let's see..." the gnome murmurs softly, before opening her eyes to scrutinize the assembled staff...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast _Detect Magic_ and examine the staff for evidence of magic.
Spellcraft bonus is +8.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Is this the whole staff?  Look carefully, sir.  Is there _anyone_ missing right now?  Anyone at all?"


"Well, no - that bell only summons the staff leads," begins the butler as several of the PCs begin moving...




> Dr. Olofire begins to sprint out the the door...


I'm going to have Olofire go with Marzena, since he looks interested in chasing the doppelganger but is discouraged by no good way to do that from the outside...



> "Worth a shot, I guess. Miss Ilya... mind showing me the room?"





> These last few days have been trying for us. I can only imagine what it's been like for you Miss Ilya. How long has it been since you've been home?


With a nod Ilya grabs her butler by the arm and leads the Marzena upstairs, with Olofire following. "I lost count, but was in that cell for at least a month..." she answers, eliciting a gasp from Jermonie as the elven butler realizes how long he and the household have been duped...




> "Let's see..." the gnome murmurs softly, before opening her eyes to scrutinize the assembled staff...


As Jan begins casting her spell the staff gasp, several recognizing her actions as spellcasting. Left with two Heironeans and the little gnome, the assembled elves don't panic, but twitter nervously.

With the actions as you've described there is a chance of catching the doppelganger. I need to adjudicate this in terms of rounds, though, to be accurate. In round 1 (detailed above) Marzena and Olofire begin moving upstairs and Jan casts Detect Magic.

*(Round 2)*
As Marzena and Olofire make it to the top of the stairs Ilya continues to lead them towards her room with Jermonie in tow. A low moaning sound can be heard from the only open door in the hallway. Jermonie calls out, "That sounds like Azariel...but she's downstairs!"

At the same time Jan sees several auras in her field of vision. She will need to concentrate longer to identify details. Azariel looks to have tried to slip behind another one of the staff, but is not hiding effectively (only a DC 6 Perception to spot her effort, due to a Natural 1 on her Stealth check). 

*(Round 3)*
Marzena, Olofire, and the two elves turn the corner into Ilya's room to discover Azariel lying on the floor, starting to sit up and rubbing her head. She's bleeding from a head wound and clearly dizzy.

Downstairs the elven staff have begun calling out to Jermonie, in elven, and moving about in something less than a panic, but only barely. From behind one of the elven women appears a duplicate of one of the other servants! The confusion is intense and it gets worse as suddenly the room fills with mist, obscuring the view of everyone downstairs!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

The doppelganger clubbed poor Azariel over the head, replaced her briefly, and was trying to disappear into the staff. They were forced to use some effect that mimics an Obscuring Mist spell.

Begin "combat!" The doppelganger is trying to flee, and vision is obscured, so I've no map for you. Describe your PC's actions and we will work with the theater of the mind unless/until a map becomes necessary.

Marzena has not cast her spells or applied her Hex yet.

----------


## Farmerbink

"Marzena!  Back here!" Frederick bellows, all pretense of decor thrown firmly out the metaphorical window.  He stomps to the doorway, drawing his heavy steel blade, and kicking it roughly shut.  "Olofire, watch the stairs!  Let no one past!"

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 3?*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 6 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 7, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/60, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 9, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7*, *CMB* +10/+5, *Base Attack Bonus* 6/1, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +12/+7 (2d4+7, 18-20/x2)
*Warhammer*  +11/+6 (1d8+4, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +8 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-2 attack, +6 damage (two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 

Ready an action to attack with non-lethal force anyone who tries to get past Frederick:
(1d20+8)[*16*] (includes non-lethal penalty)
(1d100)[*86*] concealment??
(1d20+8)[*14*] CC (26+, x2)
(2d4+7)[*10*] damage
[roll]2d4+7[?roll] crit bonus

I see nothing saying that I can't do an AoO in the same way, so if one applies (say for failing to acrobatics through or bullrush?), it will also be delivered nonlethal:
(1d20+8)[*23*] (includes non-lethal penalty)
(1d100)[*36*] concealment??
(1d20+8)[*22*] CC (26+, x2)
(2d4+7)[*12*] damage
[roll]2d4+7[?roll] crit bonus

----------


## MuffinMan

"Everybody down!" Lydia cries, brandishing her spear. "Lie on the floor and we'll find the impostor! If you run we'll assume it's you!" She scans the billowing fog, trying to see or hear a trace of their quarry...

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Give orders, then Perception (1d20+13)[*33*] to try and locate/follow the doppleganger through the mist. If she gets a read on its location she'll move to it and call it out to the others.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Hearing the commotion downstairs, Marzena turns on her heels to heed Frederick's call. She runs down the corridor, see the billowing mists filling the hall below, and jumps over the stairs' railing! A quick word slows her descent, and as she lands, she touches the golden scale on her pendant, causing a whirlwind in the air around her...

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Run back.
Swift action: Feather Fall to land safely.
Standard action: Activate the Stormlure. The idea is that, hopefully, the wind will dissipate the fog in whatever square she passes through, so next round she'll begin to move around to as many places as possible.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan lets out a _Hmmmph!_ of frustration as pandemonium ensues. The gnome squints through the mist, backing to join Frederick at the door. She yells over the crowd, "There's one in there with you, trying to escape through the mist! There's no reason to run, so if you see someone trying... _GRAB_ them!!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Continue concentrating on Detect Magic.
Move to stay beside Frederick at the door, watching to see if anybody approaches with a magic aura.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 7, *Init* 8, *HP* 53/53, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 0, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 23
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, 1 hour

----------


## Albinobrow

> "Marzena!  Back here!" Frederick bellows, all pretense of decor thrown firmly out the metaphorical window.  He stomps to the doorway, drawing his heavy steel blade, and kicking it roughly shut.  "Olofire, watch the stairs!  Let no one past!"


Dr. Olofire nods and follows Marzena back to the main hall, drawing his scalpels and staying on the stairs above the mist looking over and around it for anyone moving away.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Perception check (1d20+12)[*28*]

AoO if granted (1d20+11)[*14*] CC 19-20/x2 (1d20+11)[*30*] Dmg (1d3)[*3*] Crit (1d3)[*1*] Sneak Attack if available (4d6)[*9*]

Should the enemy try to attack him and miss, he will spend panache to go underfoot. 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 5/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 7, *Init* 5, *HP* 47/47, *Speed* 60 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 18, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 13, *Will* 4, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +10 (not mutated, +12 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +14 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* None
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/2 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Things are going to get interesting here - please bear with me on the mechanics and descriptions.

*Round 4-ish*
As Marzena invokes her magical amulet some of the mists begin to blow away, revealing some very confused - and scared - elven servants huddling in small groups or alone. Only two seem to be managing well - the butler and an older looking cook. Several cower on the floor or hug each other tightly, and at least one is whimpering in fear.

The party looks around and notices something off immediately - there are two Lydias! Both stand near each other, one without drawn weapon and one holding a spear across the throat of one of the servants! "I've got it! It was trying to dash away!" says the armed one triumphantly before gasping and staring in apparent shock at the _other_ Lydia. A moment later the servant is free and there are two spears, leveled by the identical-looking warrior priestesses at each other!

How do you identify which Lydia is the real one? In the chaos and mist it was impossible to tell where everyone stepped, so in terms of physical position, either could be the original or the doppelganger...

@*MuffinMan* - I took the liberty of assuming the real Lydia would draw her weapon on the (obvious-to-her) doppelganger.

*Begin round 5!*

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena walks around deliberately, ensuring that her conjured winds cast the fog away from as many areas as possible, ending her path in front of the two Lydias.

"Mes yeux ici vont percevoir
La magie comme une couleur
De l'ennemi, le pouvoir 
Sera son révélateur..."

As her casting ends, she adds: "I can't be sure that my magic will discern the true one of you two. But the memories we share, that's different. Reverend Lydia, our companions told us of a dear friend, a follower of Fharlanghn, who died in battle at their side. What was his name?"

Her eyes glow with a deep blue, harsh light, making them look more piercing even than her usual stare.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Arcane Sight

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick gasps briefly in surprise, but quickly regains his composure.  "Master butler- I'm sorry I never got your name- please collect all the servants over there.  _Quickly_."  He points to a corner of the room furthest from the apparent priestesses, and moves to interpose himself between _both_ Lydias and the servants.

----------


## Albinobrow

The little doctor glares at the two Lydias and walks down the stairs next to Frederick. Yes _Lydia_, what was his name? Also, I'd be curious if I drew the snakebite, what would you do? His eyes carefully study each of them looking for any tell as to which one is the real Lydia. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


I dont know what kind of roll this would be, but here is my roll and some modifiers depending on what is most appropiate.
(1d20)[*13*]
Perception +12
Sense motive +5

----------


## MuffinMan

> As her casting ends, she adds: "I can't be sure that my magic will discern the true one of you two. But the memories we share, that's different. Reverend Lydia, our companions told us of a dear friend, a follower of Fharlanghn, who died in battle at their side. What was his name?"


The real Lydia blinks and then frowns, searching her memory. "I think... it was..." Suddenly memory hardens into certainty, and her hands tighten around the shaft of her spear. She thrusts forward at the impostor as she cries, "_His name was Lyr!!!_"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack the baddy!
power atk (1d20+8)[*28*], dmg (1d8+8)[*15*], cc (1d20+7)[*23*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*22*]


AoO if it runs away:
power atk (1d20+8)[*18*], dmg (1d8+8)[*10*], cc (1d20+7)[*25*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+16)[*23*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 7 LG_ *HP* 59 / 59 *Speed* ft *Init* 6 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 8 *CMB* +8 *BAB* 5 *+1 Longspear* +9 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*Longsword* +9 (1d8 + 3, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace* +8 (1d8 + 3, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 17 (3) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

In the instant that Lydia's spear drives into the false-Lydia's breast the assembled party and elves observe the figure appear to melt like wax. The doppelganger that falls to the floor, breathing only just barely and bleeding profusely, does not move or speak, but it's appearance elicits gasps and more than a few screams from the gentler elves. 

It is alive, but barely. Do you wish to prevent its death?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena turns around to look at every one of the assembled servants, a move that serves both to underscore her words and to give her a good view of any unexpected magic. _For all we know, there could be more than one...
_
"Indeed, his name was Lyr, which means we have the real Reverend Lydia here. Not that there is much doubt once we see what the other Lydia really was! Doctor, would you mind making sure this... thing... remains alive to answer a few questions? And after that, we should deliver it to the Watch. That will confirm the truth of our story about what happened to Tarquin, and everything else..."

*Spoiler*
Show

The Arcane Sight lets her check for everything and everyone in the room at a glance. Is there any unexpected magic?

----------


## Albinobrow

> Marzena turns around to look at every one of the assembled servants, a move that serves both to underscore her words and to give her a good view of any unexpected magic. _For all we know, there could be more than one...
> _
> "Indeed, his name was Lyr, which means we have the real Reverend Lydia here. Not that there is much doubt once we see what the other Lydia really was! Doctor, would you mind making sure this... thing... remains alive to answer a few questions? And after that, we should deliver it to the Watch. That will confirm the truth of our story about what happened to Tarquin, and everything else..."
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> The Arcane Sight lets her check for everything and everyone in the room at a glance. Is there any unexpected magic?


Good idea. I'm sure this doppleganger has to have a similar biology to the rest of us to be able to mimic us like it does. Does anyone have any manacles or is good with a rope so that we can restrain them?

As he speaks, Dr. Olofire pulls out just the bare minimum necessary to keep the doppleganger from bleeding out and no more. His eyes cold as he works.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Heal check to stabilize doppleganger. Rolled as nature check thanks to "Cruel Anatomist". 

Knowledge Nature: (1d20+16)[*35*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia stands over the fallen foe, panting as the rush of battle leaves her. When Olofire indicates that the foe is unconscious but stable she turns and begins barking out orders to anyone who'll listen, primarily the butler. "Right! I need two lengths of rope to bind it and something for a gag. Proper manacles would be a boon, if you've got them. And somebody send for the Watch! We'll _make_ them see the truth. No time to dawdle - let's move!"

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick stomps forward from the door, smiling warmly as he sheathes his blade.  "Well struck, Lydia."  He claps the cleric on the shoulder even as she barks out orders.  With something of an amused curiosity, he watches Olofire see to the creatures temporary wellbeing.  "Odd looking thing, isn't it?  I guess when they lose consciousness, they revert to.... uh... whatever _that_ is.  Regardless, I've no intention of leaving it alone until it's safely restrained- preferably behind bars."

He crosses his bulky arms and stands by with a stoic expression, by all appearances prepared to bludgeon the creature back into submission, should it start moving before he's prepared for it.

----------


## JWallyR

> The real Lydia blinks and then frowns, searching her memory. "I think... it was..." Suddenly memory hardens into certainty, and her hands tighten around the shaft of her spear. She thrusts forward at the impostor as she cries, "_His name was Lyr!!!_"


Jan blinks in surprise at the outburst and accompanying violence. "Well, that's _obviously_ the real Lydia," she murmurs to herself, while shaking her head. The gnome watches with mingled interest and distaste as the creature's unconsciousness precipitates a loss of control over its appearance... and it collapses into a mostly featureless heap.

As Lydia begins to bark orders to those assembled, Jan clears her throat before adding on, "We would be _SO_ grateful for your help, and surely you want vindication for Ilya, and the suffering she's endured at the hands of these _creatures!_"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy to improve attitudes of those assembled and/or make the request for help from servants: [roll]1d20+12[/roll[

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> The Arcane Sight lets her check for everything and everyone in the room at a glance. Is there any unexpected magic?


Several of the elven servants appear to posses some minor magics, but nothing significant presents an aura. The most powerful aura is present on the butler who may be capable of using some minor cantrips personally.




> As he speaks, Dr. Olofire pulls out just the bare minimum necessary to keep the doppleganger from bleeding out and no more.


The doppelganger continues to live, breathing shallowly but steadily as the (grievous) stab wound is first pressed firm and then rapidly sewn closed. The monstrous humanoid will likely be in pain for several months as the wound heals unless given some form of magical healing, but it will survive the wound for now.




> "Right! I need two lengths of rope to bind it and something for a gag. Proper manacles would be a boon, if you've got them. And somebody send for the Watch! We'll _make_ them see the truth. No time to dawdle - let's move!"





> "We would be _SO_ grateful for your help, and surely you want vindication for Ilya, and the suffering she's endured at the hands of these _creatures!_"


At first the assembled elves stare in shock at the scene before them. It is Ilya and the butler who recover first, with Ilya nodding to the butler as Jan speaks. With an efficiency forged from repeated emergencies and decades (maybe centuries) of practice, the man gets the staff moving. In several minutes the watch arrives to find the doppelganger well tied with ropes and the scene of battle already being cleaned. Several statements are taken, with Ilya insisting upon an appointment with a Watch Captain on the morrow. 

The guard and leader looks to the PCs, especially Lydia and Frederick, for input, unsure of how to proceed once the nature of the creature has been explained. It's clear they don't really know how to deal with this sort of thing and are looking for guidance.

The process of wrapping this up could take some time. If this is what you all want to RP, that's fine, let me know. If you want to move things along more expeditiously I recommend using Diplomacy (or another social skill) to make some requests. 

What do you want to get out of this and from whom? 

Ilya Starmane and her family could become allies as a result of her rescue, or they could potentially provide a favor/boon later, as a debt-owed.The Greyhawk Guard will require some direction on how to deal with the shapeshifter - they know such things exist, but as mundane soldiers they aren't at all sure how to handle this. There are going to be arcane and divine casters in their ranks, but none here are skilled in that way.How do you hope to keep the doppelganger from being rescued? Do you trust a mundane jail cell guarded by mundane members of the Watch?What do you hope to get out of the doppelganger? A chance to question them? Any specific questions in mind?Now that Ilya is home, what do you intend to do with Gattel Watam, the crazy man you found in the dungeon?Anything else on your minds before you return to the dungeon?

----------


## MuffinMan

> In several minutes the watch arrives to find the doppelganger well tied with ropes and the scene of battle already being cleaned. Several statements are taken, with Ilya insisting upon an appointment with a Watch Captain on the morrow. 
> 
> The guard and leader looks to the PCs, especially Lydia and Frederick, for input, unsure of how to proceed once the nature of the creature has been explained. It's clear they don't really know how to deal with this sort of thing and are looking for guidance.


"And so you see," Lydia concludes her instructions to the leader of the watch, "that's why it's of critical importance that there be at least _two_ guards monitoring this one at all times. Three would be better, because we can't know which ones might already be fakes. That goes for _everything_ you might be guarding, until we report otherwise! Which we will, once we get back to the warehouse and finish drubbing their hides!" She scowls and moves to rejoin the rest of the party, clearly not anticipating any questions.

"Now as for that poor sod with the broken mind, Wattam - the best I can see is for us to bring him to the elders of the Sanctum. There, Heironeous willing, we might find a cure for this condition. Or at least the elders will know what to do next."

"Well, what do you think? We all know we're going back to that murderous fun-house, the only question is _when?_ I'm not at my full strength after that _cowardly ploy_" - she shoots a glare at the bound doppleganger, then at Frederick - "but to wait longer gives them more time to regroup. Although we've already lost the element of surprise, so maybe the point is moot..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




> What do you want to get out of this and from whom? 
> 
> Ilya Starmane and her family could become allies as a result of her rescue, or they could potentially provide a favor/boon later, as a debt-owed.The Greyhawk Guard will require some direction on how to deal with the shapeshifter - they know such things exist, but as mundane soldiers they aren't at all sure how to handle this. There are going to be arcane and divine casters in their ranks, but none here are skilled in that way.How do you hope to keep the doppelganger from being rescued? Do you trust a mundane jail cell guarded by mundane members of the Watch?What do you hope to get out of the doppelganger? A chance to question them? Any specific questions in mind?Now that Ilya is home, what do you intend to do with Gattel Watam, the crazy man you found in the dungeon?Anything else on your minds before you return to the dungeon?


I'm fine with mostly "skipping ahead" back to the dungeon, with or without a long rest (although Lydia is low on spell slots). Take Wattam to the Sanctum of Heironeous, the Starmanes now owe us one, and give the Watch some basic anti-doppleganger tactics (travel in pairs). If we get a chance to interrogate the doppleganger, that's gravy, but not strictly required. (How many of them, who are they impersonating, what do they want would be the main questions she'd ask.)

Lydia's not the best at Diplomacy: OOC roll was a *14* for whichever of these interactions makes the most sense.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Frowning, Marzena thinks the matter over briefly. "I believe we have taken a bit of a beating, and should rest. We came out on top, but frankly I think we were lucky that they neglected to really check on us in that jail. And I used a lot of the cards' portents today. Also, I really would like to understand what these creatures aims to do with their operation over there, and especially, why did they try to frame us as soon as we showed up in the Free City!"

She turns to Frederick. "Sir Frederick, may I ask that you see the Watch captain, and request permission for us to attend a part of the interrogation of this creature? Before we go back and make them answer for their treacherous plots, I hope we can get some information out of the prisoner."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick is mostly stern and quiet as the doppelgänger is secured and taken into custody.  As Lydia explains the situation to the guard, he turns instead to the head butler.  "I apologize for my brusqueness earlier," the hulking paladin begins.  "I hope you understand the urgency of our mission- and I must admit to being oddly pleased at the outcome.  Ilya is returned safely, her most immediate captor now taken."

Finally, Frederick bows his head politely, before turning back to Ilya.  "Mistress, I hope your house is free of this infestation, but honestly cannot be sure.  Please take caution, and try to stay with those you trust most closely- at least for a time.  I plan to return to their hive and do away with it entirely, but it seems it will take more time than I'd like..."

As Marzena calls him away, he politely inclines his head once more, before giving his companion his fullest attention.  "Of course, if you think it's worth the time.  Perhaps we can suggest they make haste and we can spend what time we have left today satisfying those concerns."  

Frederick makes his way to the acting officer of this watch party, and makes the request without much preamble.  "My name is Frederick Armstrong, Knight Courageous of Heironeous.  I will explain in greater detail if you require, but must insist that we be allowed to interrogate the captive at your earliest convenience.  There are others of its kind, actively engaged in subterfuge, kidnapping, murder, and perhaps sedition throughout the Free City.  My companions and I seek their undoing, and any secrets it reveals could be instrumental in that effort."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I wish I could justify intimidate XD
(1d20+7)[*22*] diplomacy to make the request

----------


## JWallyR

Jan continues her efforts to court the better graces of the staff as, under the butler's guidance, they move to assist the party in binding the doppleganger. With murmured thanks, guidance, and generous applications of her congenial and infectious smile, the gnome seems to achieve her desired results, and turns her attention more directly to the matter at hand.

"Aren'cha glad you trusted us?" she grins to Ilya, as the latter allows her family's staff to do their work. "_I_ sure am! Who knows what kinda chicanery these things had planned in your place! Maybe we can pry some information out of _this_ one," she hooks a thumb at the unconscious shapeshifter, "about the rest of their plans. Nothing good, I'm sure!!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy to improve attitude: (1d20+12)[*32*]





> "Sir Frederick, may I ask that you see the Watch captain, and request permission for us to attend a part of the interrogation of this creature? Before we go back and make them answer for their treacherous plots, I hope we can get some information out of the prisoner."





> "My name is Frederick Armstrong, Knight Courageous of Heironeous.  I will explain in greater detail if you require, but must insist that we be allowed to interrogate the captive at your earliest convenience.  There are others of its kind, actively engaged in subterfuge, kidnapping, murder, and perhaps sedition throughout the Free City.  My companions and I seek their undoing, and any secrets it reveals could be instrumental in that effort."


After having padded over from her conversation with Ilya, Jan pipes up in support of her friend's request. "Yes, it would be _oh so_ helpful if we could sit in. 'Sides, Freddy here has a certain gift for encouraging, shall we say, _compliance_ in hostile witnesses. Myself, I tend to apply the 'catching more flies with honey than vinegar' approach, as sometimes comes in handy." The gnome punctuates her remark with a theatrically conspiratorial wink at the officer, giggling softly to herself.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy to improve attitude or make a request, or otherwise assist: (1d20+12)[*25*]


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Meant to comment when posting:

1) Happy to accept any favors the Starmane family wants to offer. I have nothing particular in mind.
2) Leaving the martials to suggest tactics
3) See #2
4) Hoping to question the doppleganger. Primary questions:
---Why are they targeting us
---Why were they targeting the Starmanes
---What grander plans do they have in the city
Obviously those questions might lead further, rely on DM to facilitate that without extended minor RP
5) I support bringing the crazy man to the Heironeans and seeing what can be made to work there
6) Jan doesn't even need to rest before going back to fight, since she doesn't prepare spells or whatever, but I'm happy to defer to those that do

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Ilya Starmane watches the events of the next several minutes with more aplomb and decorum than one might expect of a young woman who'd been kidnapped and abused for a month. Perhaps its only her relative age that shows, as elves could be many decades old and still look as young as her. She handles the scene calmly as she helps Jermonie, the butler, manage things and gives her statement to the Watch members. As the party shows their respects and gets ready to leave she smiles, though there is clearly a great deal of other emotions behind her expression. "This has been difficult, but were it not for all of you I'd still be in that cell. Thank you, and in a week or so come back to our home. I'd like to introduce you to my family and thank you properly. For now, though, I have so much to do here..." she says, bowing out of further conversation and excusing herself. As she leaves you hear her directing Jermonie to summon _all_ the staff and to contact her father - "I don't care that he's at the Embassy offices right now - he's been unaware of my absence for a month and should be told, _now_!"

For their part the members of the Watch take their job seriously. When the doppelganger's powers are explained they immediately look distrustful and several begin taking notes on some small chalkboards they carry. They transfer the monster to shackles and place it on a litter to be carried back to the nearest district cell. Looking at Lydia, one says, "I will check on the status of that other report, Hero Lydia. Be assured, your name will be cleared.

It may be several days before we can have you visit for questions, Sir Knight," explains the young sergeant in charge to Frederick. "I'm not sure exactly what the rules are for something like this, but even monsters like this have some...courtesy given to them. It will need to heal up from its wounds enough that it can hold a conversation since usually no one wants to use divine healing on criminals. Sometimes we get a generous cleric, but not usually...Where can we find you to let you know it can to have visitors?"

In the chaos Gattel Watam appears to have crawled under a bench and fallen asleep. After being roused he smiles and asks, "What number is the ground today?" You suspect that doesn't mean anything useful and escort him to the Sanctum of Heironeous where you are greeted by one of the attending Blessed. The young woman bows respectfully to both Lydia and Frederick before taking Gattel away. "One of the Glorious will help him, I'm sure, or if not direct me with what to do for him," she assures the party as she walks with the cooperative madman into one of the chapels on the sides of the magnificent structure.

Their tasks done, the party looks at each other with some renewed hope but also new paranoia...

Do you return to the Crooked House and your individual rooms? Or do you request group rooms? Or do you go somewhere else entirely to rest?

/Evil chuckle

----------


## Albinobrow

> For their part the members of the Watch take their job seriously. When the doppelganger's powers are explained they immediately look distrustful and several begin taking notes on some small chalkboards they carry. They transfer the monster to shackles and place it on a litter to be carried back to the nearest district cell. Looking at Lydia, one says, "I will check on the status of that other report, Hero Lydia. Be assured, your name will be cleared.
> 
> It may be several days before we can have you visit for questions, Sir Knight," explains the young sergeant in charge to Frederick. "I'm not sure exactly what the rules are for something like this, but even monsters like this have some...courtesy given to them. It will need to heal up from its wounds enough that it can hold a conversation since usually no one wants to use divine healing on criminals. Sometimes we get a generous cleric, but not usually...Where can we find you to let you know it can to have visitors?"
> 
> 
> Do you return to the Crooked House and your individual rooms? Or do you request group rooms? Or do you go somewhere else entirely to rest?
> 
> /Evil chuckle


Olofire approaches the guards as they finish putting shackles on the doppelgänger and inform the party of needing to wait before questioning it. I am Dr Olofire Lightfoot. I am the one who tended to the wounds on this creature so as to keep from dying. I understand and can appreciate your concerns for courtesy. However, time is of the essence for myself and my party. We must continue our investigation and we need the information this creature holds. I have a healing extract with me that I can administer to it. If I do that, will you please allow us time to ask of it what we need before you take it away?

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Diplomacy (1d20-1)[*13*] (come on roll high!)
If the watch doesnt allow it then all is the same. If they allow it Ill give it one CLW (1d8+5)[*7*] (come on roll low!) and we can politely ask our questions 😇 


Olofire turns to Jan, Jan, did you ever make it to Tarquin before we were all locked up? I think we should go there and let him know whats all happened. Especially if you didnt make it. But I think we should stay together. No more splitting up. At least until this is all taken care of. What do you all think?

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick nods, generally understanding as the watch explains the situation.  "I doubt _generosity_ is precisely the right word, but urgency may be compelling enough for us.  I can rouse the creature immediately, if you're in a position to ensure it remains secured."  He looks down as Olofire adds his own offer with a smile.  


Later, when they leave the Starmane estate, Fredrick voices his concerns simply.  "I am _strongly_ in favor of remaining together in as many ways as possible until this whole affair is handled.  My highest priority is to do whatever it takes to ensure none of us becomes isolated from the rest."

----------


## JWallyR

> "This has been difficult, but were it not for all of you I'd still be in that cell. Thank you, and in a week or so come back to our home. I'd like to introduce you to my family and thank you properly. For now, though, I have so much to do here..."


Jan favors the elf woman with a gracious, and winsome smile. "I, for one, would be honored to meet them. We'll be sure to stop by!"




> "What number is the ground today?"
> 
> "One of the Glorious will help him, I'm sure, or if not direct me with what to do for him,"


"Poor thing," sighs Jan as the attendant takes what remains of Gattel Watam into the care of the Heironean temple. "Judging by the shape he's in, he's either been roughed up _much_ more than Ilya, or he's been there a _while._" the gnome shudders involuntarily. "Can't imagine it." she murmurs, before turning to leave the temple grounds.




> Olofire turns to Jan, Jan, did you ever make it to Tarquin before we were all locked up? I think we should go there and let him know whats all happened. Especially if you didnt make it. But I think we should stay together. No more splitting up. At least until this is all taken care of. What do you all think?


Jan lets out an involuntary _Hmmph_ at the initial question. "No, we barely got out of the warehouse before fake Freddy dropped the ruse..." the gnome reaches back to rub a spot, from here expression a _tender_ one, at the back of her head. "No, I think it'd be a good idea to touch base with the poor fellow, not to mention scan the patrons for shapeshifters," her volume drops dramatically as suspicions dawn. "That said, I couldn't agree more that we need to _stick together_ until we figure this thing out! I don't know where we can rent a room big enough to pitch our tents, metaphorically speaking... unless maybe there's space in the barracks nearby?" An eager expression erupts onto the gnome's expressive face. "Yeah, that's it! If we can stay here in the temple grounds, somewhere together, we wouldn't drag any more hapless innocents like Tarquin into this mess!"

She turns to Frederick and Lydia. "Surely there's somewhere we can all sleep, _together,_ and not be too much in the way, right?"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy in advance to request such a spot from Heironean leadership: (1d20+12)[*20*]

----------


## MuffinMan

> "That said, I couldn't agree more that we need to _stick together_ until we figure this thing out! I don't know where we can rent a room big enough to pitch our tents, metaphorically speaking... unless maybe there's space in the barracks nearby?" An eager expression erupts onto the gnome's expressive face. "Yeah, that's it! If we can stay here in the temple grounds, somewhere together, we wouldn't drag any more hapless innocents like Tarquin into this mess!"
> 
> She turns to Frederick and Lydia. "Surely there's somewhere we can all sleep, _together,_ and not be too much in the way, right?"


"Hmm, that is... _an idea_," Lydia admits, mulling it over. "My old quarters at the Sanctum are too small for the lot of us, but I can ask around. Perhaps the novice's quarters: they share communal rooms. Ah, what a cruel jest of fate, to be a novice again while the fate of the world hangs in the balance!" She shakes her head ruefully and beckons the others to follow her. "Come on, let's find the quartermaster and make arrangements. I hope none of you snore..."

----------


## Gwynfrid

> Ilya Starmane watches the events of the next several minutes with more aplomb and decorum than one might expect of a young woman who'd been kidnapped and abused for a month. Perhaps its only her relative age that shows, as elves could be many decades old and still look as young as her. She handles the scene calmly as she helps Jermonie, the butler, manage things and gives her statement to the Watch members. As the party shows their respects and gets ready to leave she smiles, though there is clearly a great deal of other emotions behind her expression. "This has been difficult, but were it not for all of you I'd still be in that cell. Thank you, and in a week or so come back to our home. I'd like to introduce you to my family and thank you properly. For now, though, I have so much to do here..."


"This is well understood, m'lady, and we thank you. We will be sure to come back, for there are a few questions I wish to ask of you. Wishing you luck in fixing your affairs..." Marzena responds, before the group departs.

Once the group is alone in the street, she thinks over her companions' concerns. "Staying together. Yes, that makes sense. Won't be my first time quartered with... er... well, usually it was mostly burly men." She chuckles at the memory. Evidently, whatever discomfort she might have felt as a young soldier has been ironed out long ago. "This is a good idea. I will also suggest something for added security, but that will wait until we're alone."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick nods thoughtfully.  "If we must, I would light a fire on the training grounds.  It's almost public even, which in this case perhaps makes it safer still.  Good idea, little one." he rumbles, favoring Jan with one of his rare smiles.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The City Watch leader looks confused for a moment and then shrugs. "I guess you can administer a healing potion, but this isn't the place for an interrogation," he says. "Let me give you directions to where it will be held until you arrive. Once you have everything else worked out you can see it there and take your time in a private setting..." Frederick and Lydia listen carefully and are confident they can find the Foreign Quarter Watch Offices, where there are several cells for short-term confinement. "It will be kept there for at least a day before we can get enough resources to get it safely to the Prison Block at the Grand Citadel. I will be sure they have your names for when you want to visit."

For its part, the doppelganger remains in its natural form after receiving the healing extract. It is bound well enough that apparently it doesn't think its worthwhile trying to escape right now.

The Quartermaster, Hero of the First Rank Ezikius, a middle-aged half-elven man with perfectly bald - and shining - scalp greets the heroes and listens to their unusual request with a skeptical expression. When they insist, though, he shrugs and leads them to a plainly furnished barracks room with beds for about twenty. "*This is the best I can offer - it's available for several nights before the next class of recruits arrives. If you still need it next week it will be a problem, but keep it clean and within regulations and I won't bother you while you're here,*" he says before setting down an oil lamp on the only table. "*You won't need rations or tickets for the mess hall, will you? We're not an inn, but if you need it we will find a way to help...*" he finishes with a doubtful tone, clearly wanting to be off to other work but compelled by his duty to see that the party is settled.

Do you want to establish "camp" plans first, or go to visit either Tarquin or the captured doppelganger next? I plan for at least a bit of dialogue with the captive...

----------


## JWallyR

Jan smiles winsomely at the quartermaster. "No, thank you, my friend! I'm sure we can figure out the rations. We'll take it from here!" she nods, curtseying briefly before turning to address her companions.

"Speaking of rations..." she begins, patting her midsection thoughtfully, "I figure the _least_ we can do is go check on Tarquin... with any luck, he won't have been of any _interest_ to those thrice-cursed face-stealers, what with our being stuck in cells and all. But, we can maybe have a nice dinner and talk about what's next, no?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Camp arrangements should be pretty mundane. Rotating watch, I figure, nothing too crazy. Jan wants to check on Tarquin, and then we interrogate the doppelgänger before heading back to the Sodden Hold?

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick nods soberly, grateful for the accommodations, and perhaps a bit embarrassed.  He keeps his peace, content to let Jan do the talking as her words mirror his own desires.  

A few minutes later, the Gnome's prodigious appetite draws a reluctant smirk to the grim paladin's face.  "Indeed.  We owe him at least a legitimate effort of protection.  I don't know why they would target him, but if we had anything to do with it, duty insists we manage the threat."  He glances down to Jan with a wry smile.  "He _does_ offer quite the savory fare, doesn't he?"

----------


## Albinobrow

Agreed. I want to make sure he's ok. We've been away for a while now. And while the attempt on his life may have been an unfortunate circumstance of us being here, there is also the chance that they tried again while we were locked away. So I am a bit anxious to make sure he's ok... Olofire looks to each member the group, his pack still on his back running his hands over the straps and taking very small shuffling steps towards the door.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Very well, it's decided!" Lydia nods. "We'll head to Tarquin and ensure his safety, and perhaps get a bite to eat. And in the morning we'll question the prisoner before returning to the warehouse. Sound about right?"

She gives a Heironean salute to the quartermaster. "Thank you for making the arrangements on such short notice, Hero Ezekius. We won't burden you for more than a night or two, I promise."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena waits until the group is alone in their new quarters before she asks that everyone gathers in a tight circle.

"I have to say, I am ashamed that I suggested a method to recognize each other without first checking that all of us were, well, truly all of us. No way we can allow a fiasco like this to happen again. Ever!

Relying on agreed phrases, or shared knowledge, for recognizance, is a flawed solution, in that we may be overheard. We can't always be sure of the privacy we enjoy here. And once a password has been used, it's not so safe anymore. So, I have thought up another method, a silent one, and I think it can be repeated over and over."

She distributes some scraps of paper, one for each group member, and one pencil each. "Without showing each other, we're going to all draw a simplified plan of the home you all kindly agreed to share with me, back in Diamond Lake. It's small enough that I'm sure we can all do this from memory. But it's not so simple that anyone can figure it out if they never were there, or got a description from one of us. So, this is a good way of proving to each other we're all the genuine article! Once everyone is done, we all pass our folded paper to the person to our right, and again until all have been able to check everyone's drawings. No need for words. And when done, we burn the papers, so this little trick can be used again.

What'yall think?" 

*Spoiler*
Show

I take it she had time to purchase paper and pencils as the group made their way through the city, so if that's OK, I'll add that to my equipment and drop a couple of gp?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party finishes getting ready to go, still carrying most (all?) of their gear as they head towards the Crooked House. They arrive as dinner is being served and find that Tarquin is very happy - and surprised - to see them. "My friends! You're back already...? When you checked out yesterday evening you said you were taking a river trip by boat...has something happened?" exclaims the gnomish innkeeper. He takes a moment to direct several servers and has a table cleared for you. Once you are seated he comes by personally to take orders and hear your answer. "It would take several weeks to travel to Two Ford, even if the current was going with you, yet here you are looking somewhat the worse for wear, if you don't mind me saying so. Tell me your ship didn't have trouble - or if they did, at least that you have a good story to tell!"

Dinner is a hearty course of roasted venison, farm vegetables, and cheese soup in sourdough bowls. The various employees of the Crooked House all seem to make their way over to your table during the meal, some to offer thanks for saving their employer and others to refill ale mugs and hear what they can of your tale. No one seems to be acting strangely, though the paranoia inspired by the last several days is hard to shake as you look around the room and watch patrons sit down at the bar and long tables. Any of them could be doppelgangers, and it would be all-but-impossible to know... 

"I've already rented out your rooms again - will you be needing a place to stay tonight?" asks Tarquin as he settles on a bench to listen to the PCs explain things.

So, what do you tell him? 

Also, *DING!* Please level up to level 8 and let me know in the OoC thread when you are done so I can review your updates!

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick frowns immediately at Tarquin's confusion (and explanation thereof).  He immediately decides that there's not much to be gained from keeping the barkeeper in the dark.  "That was not us," Frederick grunts.  "Just like the night it seemed Lydia attacked you, there have been doppelgängers about, impersonating us and others....  Generally causing significant havoc and confusion.  Meaning no offense, we'll be managing our own quarters for now.  Until we can be sure the danger is resolved."

The paladin partakes generously of the venison, sighing contentedly between bites.  "Didn't realize how hungry I was.  _They_ certainly didn't feed this well."

----------


## Albinobrow

> The party finishes getting ready to go, still carrying most (all?) of their gear as they head towards the Crooked House. They arrive as dinner is being served and find that Tarquin is very happy - and surprised - to see them. "My friends! You're back already...? When you checked out yesterday evening you said you were taking a river trip by boat...has something happened?" exclaims the gnomish innkeeper. He takes a moment to direct several servers and has a table cleared for you. Once you are seated he comes by personally to take orders and hear your answer. "It would take several weeks to travel to Two Ford, even if the current was going with you, yet here you are looking somewhat the worse for wear, if you don't mind me saying so. Tell me your ship didn't have trouble - or if they did, at least that you have a good story to tell!"


I'm relieved that you are not their target! Clearly just after us and our reputation.. But you say you saw all five of us leave for the boat? _So there are still at least 5 more out there.._ Even when deep in thought, he sits and enjoys his meal with the others. He listens to the others but continues to return to the strange warehouse, and the pool. _There must be something we can do to find their motives and get to the end of this.._

----------


## JWallyR

> "What'yall think?"


Jan gawks at Marzena for a heartbeat before blurting out, "You're a genius! Just when I think you couldn't get any cleverer! _'Cleverer'? More clever? Whatever,_ that sounds just about foolproof!"



Jan gives Tarquin a sour expression as soon as he mentions the impersonators. "Ugh. Blasted skin-stealers!" she blurts out explosively, drawing a number of confused and concerned glances from some of the nearest patrons. Shrinking back into herself for a moment, she pauses while Frederick explains in more detail.

"Well, blasted... _now_ I'm worried that we might bring 'em back down on your head by showing our faces here!" The gnome frets anxiously. "Then again, it's not as though you can just hire a couple strongarms to provide some security while we try to cut the rot out at the root! They might be in on the game! Wait a minute- Marzena?" she turns to her companion. "Can you look around at lest the crowd that's here, make sure there's no _obviously_ questionable lookers-on??"

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia stirs restlessly at the back of the group. Some of the inn's patrons are casting her sideways looks, clearly still remembering the spectacle of "her" attacking Tarquin earlier. "Yes, have a quick look around, but then we shouldn't tarry. We've still an interrogation to perform, and Hero Ezikius is not known for his patience should we keep him waiting..." She shivers involuntarily, thinking back to her own days as a novice under the stern quartermaster.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena chuckles, accepting Jan's praise good-naturedly. "Just when I thought you couldn't get any more enthusiastic, my friend. Thanks! Yes, I hope it's as foolproof as can be."

At the inn, she listens carefully to the exchange with Tarquin, drawing the same logical conclusion as the others. "You're right, let me take a look at this crowd..." She casts a quick cantrip, and scans the room intently.

*Spoiler*
Show

There's no rush, so a simple Detect Magic cantrip should hopefully find anyone using a supernatural power. And if not, well, that can't be helped.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Tarquin looks a bit disturbed by the news, but nods and tries to put on a good, confident expression as Marzena looks around the room. When she sees nothing out of the ordinary - minor auras of magical items and the odd cantrip - she confirms the gnome's safety with a nod and smile. The innkeeper sighs in relief and says, "Well, that's good at least. I wouldn't really know how to defend against that sort of threat. Do the city guard know?"

The party exchanges pleasantries as they dine before excusing themselves to visit the city guard. Once at the offices they are escorted to see the prisoner in its cell. The doppelganger is in its natural form, grey and largely expressionless. He turns to look at the party as they enter but does not stand or react in any other way. "I will stay over here, where I can watch and listen, but out of your way," says the City Watch Captain who brought them into the plain cell area. There aren't any seats for the party, so they will have to stand, but the cell looks clean and orderly. It appears the doppelganger will be better treated than the PCs were...

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia places her arms on her hips and scowls towards the doppleganger as the Captain leaves the room. "Right, here's what's going to happen now. I'm going to ask questions and you're going to answer them truthfully. If you don't answer, or if I think you're lying, then things will become _very difficult_ for you. If you want to save the lives of your 'friends' back at the warehouse you'll do as I say!" She nods fiercely to herself. ""Now, start with an easy one. What is your name? And why are you impersonating people in Greyhawk?!

----------


## Albinobrow

Dr. Olofire enters the cell and silently makes his way clockwise along the walls and behind the doppleganger. At this time, he doesn't say anything but his hand expectantly rests on his scalpel waiting for the doppleganger to try something, _anything_.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena leaves it to the stern Hieronean to do the actual interrogation, but in standing in the back, she calls her magic forward to assist.

"Si à nier tes crimes tu t'entêtes, 
En mon esprit le tien je sonderai
Si tes réponses restent dans ta tête
C'est là-même, pour sûr, que je les lirai."

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Detect Thoughts, Will DC18 to resist. I took the liberty to assume that she took the time to refresh her spells for this purpose.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick strolls into the cell almost relaxed- notably at the rear of the party.  As Lydia begins questioning the prisoner in her no nonsense sort of way, Frederick casually steps up behind her. "You're so cute when you're angry, Miss Constantine."  The smile he bears is suddenly not a pleasant one, as he turns to the doppelgänger.  

"Let me assure you, after having spent a few days in your people's care- I will not be nearly so polite as my friend here if you withhold information."  He stretches, visibly willing his muscles to relax, before bringing his hands to rest clasped in front of him.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan circles into the cell at the last, with an unconcerned air. "Oh Freddy," she chuckles up at the half-orc, "I'm sure there's no need for _that_ sort of unpleasantness! After all, we're civilized folk, aren't we? Mistakes happen, miscommunications occur, nuances are overlooked and all that sort of thing. I'm sure our friend here," she gestures toward the doppelgänger, "just wants to clear his- err, is 'his' proper? you'll have to forgive my unfamiliarity with your folk, _haha,_- good name, and get back to family and friends."

She turns a winsome smile upon the grayish figure in the cell. "What do you say we just get to the heart of the matter, buddy? My friends and I aren't trying to meddle in whatever city intrigue you folk might have going on. We're just humble adventurers, and I think we'd all rather get back out on the road to hunt monsters, save the world, all that kind of thing! Surely there's been some kind of mistake... let's figure it out together, and then we'll all be on our way!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+12)[*27*]

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party enters the room where they see the strange, androgynous doppelganger sitting quite still in a plain chair behind the bars of its 10x10 jail cell. Olofire gets very close to the bars, but is unable to (mechanically) threaten the creature from outside the cell. The guard does as he said he would, sitting at a desk in the larger room with the door between rooms open. There is about ten feet of space on three sides of the cell for the party to occupy as they interrogate the prisoner. 

With a definitively inhuman movement - too smooth and fluid - the creature looks at each PC as they speak, showing no expression on it's mostly-featureless face. It is about to answer Lydia when Frederick speaks, and instead of trying again it waits for several moments as Jan finishes. With a shimmer (that flows from everywhere on its body at once) it suddenly appears to be an exact copy of Lydia and speaks to her. "*I doubt there is anything I can say to make you trust me. My name won't help you - we only share them with closest kin. I'm a doppelganger...we impersonate people. I am in Greyhawk...That is why I was where I was when you found me.*" it says to Lydia in a steady monotone of her voice. It isn't robotic, like a construct, but there is no rise or fall to the cadence of its voice, as if it has no feelings at all.

Turning to Marzena it first shifts to mimic her and then continues, "*You detect the thoughts of five thinkers, your companions and me. I can tell you that the guard*" (it's appearance flickers briefly to his before shifting back) "*is also thinking. That's it within range - the jails walls prevent scanning any further. None of your friends are as intelligent as you, though the halfling is closest. I am the next most clever, but only barely more than the angry female cleric. I generally speak my thoughts, and practice hiding what I don't want known by my kin. You won't pierce my innermost thoughts easily, but please continue to try. I will probe your minds as much as I like, but you can't cast that spell many more times. It is a rather poor imitation of what we do naturally, after all.*"

With a sigh the doppelganger looks into a middle space between the PCs. It shifts its appearance to that of Ilya Starmane and continues in her voice. "*You caught me after I'd been in the home of the Starmane family for over a month. I don't know who you are...oh wait...your names are Marzena, Olofire, Lydia, Frederick, and Jan.*" As it says everyone's name it shifts into their forms briefly, without otherwise moving. Then it stops its games and settles back into its smooth-skinned, featureless form once more. "*I don't know why Frederick*" (brief flicker of imitating the half-orc) "*was in one of our cells...oh! All of you have been in a cell, and escaped. How unfortunate...I still don't know why my kin targeted you. You know where our lair is, but you're here trying to learn more. Well, I won't give you much, but I will give you much less if you keep asking poorly considered questions...*"

The doppelganger can use _Detect Thoughts_ naturally as a spell-like effect at will. It's dialogue is consistent with what Marzena gets via her spell. 

It is reasonably intimidated, though it also knows it is mostly safe in custody. And it is answering your questions, such as they are...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena's eyes widen. But, if she's taken aback by the doppelganger's story - she has to admit to herself that she is - it doesn't last. With a calm voice, she replies: "Thank you. We just learned something that we didn't know. Something that makes your kin even more of a dangerous enemy to any citizen of this city. Like you said... You impersonate people, that's what you did, right? Mind telling us why you chose the Starmane household?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick stews unhappily.  "You're only safe so long as you're useful," he growls.  "Don't think it's likely they'll execute you for impersonation, but I imagine they'll get a kidnapping charge to stick.  We _might_ be able to press for lenience if you can tell us how to get deeper into the lair- find the doppelgängers more responsible for our personal hassles."

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia glowers and crosses her arms, but takes a step back - content to let the creature respond to questions already presented before pressing further.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "You impersonate people, that's what you did, right? Mind telling us why you chose the Starmane household?"


The creature looks at Marzena, takes her form, and speaking in her voice replies, "*Yes - we are like the cuckoo bird, replacing the chicks in the nest with our own. Parasites, I suppose you could say. And the Starmanes are wealthy, connected, powerful...all the things we would want. With enough time we could be well situated and use our influence for more gain. It's not a complicated reason, and rather obvious, don't you think?*"

The doppelgänger's surface thoughts seem consistent with its story. Marzena gets the impression that it is actually a rather boring and mundane process to one with the doppelganger's powers. She does briefly see a crystal flit through the creature's mind, somehow connected to Ilya Starmane. It's not a gem or part of jewelry - the connection is more ephemeral - but somehow the two are connected.




> Frederick stews unhappily.  "We _might_ be able to press for lenience if you can tell us how to get deeper into the lair- find the doppelgängers more responsible for our personal hassles."


With a nod, as if considering the half-orc's words, the paladin turns to him and, just as before, answers with Frederick's face and voice. "*You underestimate how difficult it is to keep one of us captured. But I'm no fool - I didn't capture you, nor do I feel such fondness for my kin that I care to protect them from your wrath while I suffer it undeserving. As I read your thoughts I see you made it to the well. You go down the well, with the water up or down. It's dangerous either way. We don't leave any part of the Hold unguarded, afterall.*"

Marzena gets flitting images of aquatic guardians, though the surface thoughts of the creature seem to flit and fly - deliberately - through a variety of creatures of fantasy. It's not easy to tell what specifically would be down the "well," but it is likely at home in the water.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena's piercing blue eyes narrow, her sharp focus fully on the creature. Without taking her gaze away from the prisoner, she mutters: "Feels like the truth here, Sir Frederick. Hiding the exact nature of the defending creature, but there is one." 

Her voice rises again, "Ah, but as you can read in me, so I can in you... There is more to the lady Ilya to interest you, beyond the mundane money and influence, is there not?" Deliberately, she brings her thoughts to an image of the crystal she just saw in her opponents' mind. "Hehehe..." A soft laughter escapes from her lips.

*Spoiler*
Show

Using Evil Eye to inflict a -2 penalty to saves to the döppelganger. Then she will cackle to extend the effect.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*You don't understand what you see in my mind, and I've no way to explain it to you,*"responds the doppelgänger in Marzena's form. The image of a cloudy, roughly hewn gem, about the size of a man's clenched fist floods the creature's mind. It seems content to focus on it exclusively, and continues speaking. "*They are new, at least to our family, and enhance our abilities to play the part of the little 'birds' we kick out of the nests. Our first attempt didn't work well, but the one I used was very helpful...*" 

Again, any deception being performed is hidden behind true words and clear, surface thoughts.

----------


## Albinobrow

> The creature looks at Marzena, takes her form, and speaking in her voice replies, "*Yes - we are like the cuckoo bird, replacing the chicks in the nest with our own. Parasites, I suppose you could say. And the Starmanes are wealthy, connected, powerful...all the things we would want. With enough time we could be well situated and use our influence for more gain. It's not a complicated reason, and rather obvious, don't you think?*"
> 
> The doppelgänger's surface thoughts seem consistent with its story. Marzena gets the impression that it is actually a rather boring and mundane process to one with the doppelganger's powers. She does briefly see a crystal flit through the creature's mind, somehow connected to Ilya Starmane. It's not a gem or part of jewelry - the connection is more ephemeral - but somehow the two are connected.
> 
> 
> With a nod, as if considering the half-orc's words, the paladin turns to him and, just as before, answers with Frederick's face and voice. "*You underestimate how difficult it is to keep one of us captured. But I'm no fool - I didn't capture you, nor do I feel such fondness for my kin that I care to protect them from your wrath while I suffer it undeserving. As I read your thoughts I see you made it to the well. You go down the well, with the water up or down. It's dangerous either way. We don't leave any part of the Hold unguarded, afterall.*"
> 
> Marzena gets flitting images of aquatic guardians, though the surface thoughts of the creature seem to flit and fly - deliberately - through a variety of creatures of fantasy. It's not easy to tell what specifically would be down the "well," but it is likely at home in the water.


Do you mean to say, that even though they are your kin, your goal does not align with that of the others from the den? Obviously you were in the Starmane estate when we were captured. Can you tell us why we were targeted by the other dopplegangers?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

If the creature is surprised by Olofire's question it doesn't show it. Taking on the appearance of the halfling it answers, "*We are all 'cuckoos,' if you will. Our goals are the same, but I wasn't there when they took all of you. I don't know why they did, but it's likely to replace you, somehow. What is your business in Greyhawk? If you tell me I might be able to answer you better...*"

It's not a subtle effort to extract some information, at least as far as Marzena can tell. It is a genuine question, though - the  doppelgänger doesn't know much about all of you beyond what it reads in your surface thoughts.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick frowns, but sees little harm in it.  He turns to his companions, especially Lydia and Marzena, and lowers his voice.  "The best sorts of leverage are genuine," he mutters to his companions.  "This guy is much too dangerous to leave him in a cell- they probably _will_ execute him if we don't press for leniency for one reason or another."

Looking at the doppelgänger again, he simply tells the creature as much of their purpose as he can readily disclose.  "We're investigating the Age of Worms, a prophecy of something much like doomsday...."  

After a few moments describing their concerns and their searches for ways to fight back, he suddenly falls silent, apparently content that he's said enough.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia waits, fuming, until Frederick has finished speaking. "And there you have it!" she exclaims. "That's why we have no time for your petty intrigues and 'cuckoo bird' antics! You delay us when we are trying to prevent the destruction of the _entire world!!!_"

She takes a deep breath and clenches her fists, willing her voice back to some form of composure. "And so you see why this can't be allowed. If your brethren keep getting in our way, or harming innocents, someone is going to die. And it won't be us." Her eyes narrow. "If you'd like to prevent that, tell us how we can reach a truce with your clan."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The doppelgänger turns to listen to Frederick speak, taking the half-orcs form but showing no emotion as it listens. When the paladin is done it is about to respond when Lydia speaks, eliciting another shape change as it turns to look at the cleric. "*I was about to explain that I've no idea how this pending apocalypse matters to my kin - we're not religious and have no interest in ending the world. 

It occurs to me that infrequently receive pay from citizens to direct our efforts at their enemies. Perhaps you have made a foe for yourselves and they pointed us at you. If not that, then I've no idea how you attracted the attention of another doppelgänger. As for truces, I don't think you understand the depths to which we are compelled to act as we do. Cuckoos don't make alliances with other birds - they prey on their nurturing tendencies. We don't make long-standing agreements with others, we are either dominated by them, hired for a short time, or mimic and replace them. It's nothing personal...We can no sooner stop being what we are - shapeshifters and tricksters - than you can stop going about the routines of your lives. I can't stop you from insulting our way of life, but like it or not that is what we are...*"

Nothing comes to the doppelgängers' surface thoughts to dispute its words.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan watches the conversation in fascination at the creature's distinctly inhuman patterns of speech and thought, virtually gawking at each sudden transformation between the forms of herself and her companions. After a while, though, she shakes off the fixation on that particular spectacle to address the matter at hand...




> "*I was about to explain that I've no idea how this pending apocalypse matters to my kin - we're not religious and have no interest in ending the world. 
> 
> It occurs to me that infrequently receive pay from citizens to direct our efforts at their enemies. Perhaps you have made a foe for yourselves and they pointed us at you. If not that, then I've no idea how you attracted the attention of another doppelgänger. As for truces, I don't think you understand the depths to which we are compelled to act as we do. Cuckoos don't make alliances with other birds - they prey on their nurturing tendencies. We don't make long-standing agreements with others, we are either dominated by them, hired for a short time, or mimic and replace them. It's nothing personal...We can no sooner stop being what we are - shapeshifters and tricksters - than you can stop going about the routines of your lives. I can't stop you from insulting our way of life, but like it or not that is what we are...*"


"I mean, one doesn't have to be particularly 'religious' to perhaps have a little care for the fate of the world, what with the fact that we're _stuck living in it._" The gnome' nonchalant tone takes a sharp turn toward a biting mockery. "It seems you missed the rather inconvenient detail that when there are no more civilized societies, what with them all being _dead,_ or maybe even _undead,_ that you won't have anybody to play your little infiltration tricks upon."

Turning to look toward Frederick, she continues, "Honestly, from the sounds of it, this... _thing_ doesn't even have the _capacity_ for remorse, and it'd probably be a waste of mercy to press for leniency. 'Sides," she says in a flippant tone, "from the sounds of it, he doesn't know anything _useful_ anyway. We're probably just wasting daylight."

Pointing a sour look at the caged doppleganger, Jan turns to make for the door.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Well, in all fairness, I believe it has been telling us the truth, for the most part. And I believe, if we haven't gotten much from it, it's because it doesn't know much in the first place. I think we're done here." Marzena waits for agreement from the others, before she makes for the exit.

Once out of earshot and safely behind at least two stone walls, she confers with her companions: "This wasn't too bad. We learnt a few things. First, they can read thoughts at all times. We didn't know that... Or at least, I didn't. This explains why they managed to impersonate Sir Frederick this well, and to fool us for such a long time.

Second, the well is the way to go. There's a danger in it, the exact nature of it it managed to hide from us.

Third, the motivation of these... people, if I may use that word... in attacking us may have been just mercenary. This means someone else, someone hidden, is pulling strings. And they have the means to commandeer the helps of dangerous allies like these.

Last - There's no redeeming this thing, it is simply dangerous, and will always be. We should recommend a summary execution, before it manages to escape."

She looks at her partners in turn, waiting for comments or additional ideas.

----------


## Albinobrow

Before everyone leaves, Dr. Olofire asks of the creature, Perhaps you could tell us more about Gattel Watam? The other prisoner that was there before Ilya Starmane who you impersonated. Who was he? Why was he a target for your cuckoo routine?

Lastly, I understand it is in your nature, as the cuckoos, to change and fit into other nests acting as one of their own. But when you change shapes like that, especially as frequently and easily as you have with us, do you experience any pain or discomfort? Do you find there are any side effects, that youve noticed of yourself or others of your kind, physically or mentally from constantly changing like that?

Once he has satisfied his own curiosities, he turns to join the others. 

Its true, that if this one was in the Starmane house the whole time weve been involved then it most likely would not know why we were targeted. But this whole business is still fishy.. 
Perhaps the best course is to take what little info we have and go back and brave the well. The others there might know more or perhaps we can find evidence of some one else pulling the strings.
As for this one, I agree with you Marzena. This one may be humanoid, but it is not human. If not dealt with it is highly likely to escape and continue to wreck havoc.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Perhaps you could tell us more about Gattel Watam? The other prisoner that was there before Ilya Starmane who you impersonated. Who was he? Why was he a target for your cuckoo routine?
> 
> Lastly, I understand it is in your nature, as the cuckoos, to change and fit into other nests acting as one of their own. But when you change shapes like that, especially as frequently and easily as you have with us, do you experience any pain or discomfort? Do you find there are any side effects, that youve noticed of yourself or others of your kind, physically or mentally from constantly changing like that?


At the name of "Gattel Watam" the doppelgänger perks up a bit, after largely ignoring Jan's rambling rant. Turning to Olofire the doppelgänger takes on the appearance of the insane man, but without the craziness in his expression. "*This man? He was a businessman, a traveler whom no one would miss,*" it says before glancing at Marzena (who is still reading its thoughts). With a sigh it continues, "*His mind was broken when attempting a new form of crystallized, psychic transfer. I'm not clear on how exactly it is supposed to work and was not given one when I replaced Ilya Starmane. If the family has mastered its creation it will enable us to read deeper than surface thoughts of the individual from which it is formed. In Watam's case it didn't work, at all, and we decided to keep him for study rather than force him to manage without the use of his sanity. That didn't seem fair...*"

At Olofire's following questions the creature shrugs and takes the form of the little doctor. "*You wish to understand us better, as a doctor, to study us. Interesting and unexpected. No, it doesn't hurt and doesn't seem to effect us. Some are better than others, some prefer different forms - even to the point of choosing a sex - but that appears to be personal preference. Though you won't see it, we have emotions and personalities unique to ourselves. It isn't in our nature to share that with anyone that isn't kin, though.*"

Marzena notes that the doppelgänger seems hesitant to explain much about Gattel Watam, especially as it came to the crystal that she saw before. It is also hesitant to tell much about its species, though grudgingly honest. It appears to resent her for reading its thoughts, though it doesn't feel it worthwhile to fight too strongly.

The guard listens to the party discuss the fate of the creature with a shrug. "I don't know what will be done, nor do I get much say in it. The judge assigned the case will have expert recommendations on how to deal with it. In the meantime, there are protocol in place for this sort of thing...they're a pain to handle, but in a big city like Greyhawk you sometimes get weird problems. We will keep an eye on it and it will be handled as the law demands," he explains without going into any further details on the protocols the Watch uses. 

Now what? More preparation? A night's rest and then back to the Sodden Hold?

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia nods in agreement with Marzena's summary. "Aye, this information has strengthened our position and weakened theirs. Tomorrow when we continue the assault we'll have a better idea of what we're stepping into. And the Watch has been warned of this thing's 'family' and are taking precautions. Say what you will about them, at least they are experts at following protocol." A yawn suddenly escapes her mouth as she allows tension from the interrogation to leave her body. "I don't see much else fruitful for us to pursue tonight. Rest, then, and prepare, and we return to the hold at dawn."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick resumes his post of "nodding somberly while looking intimidating" while his companions offer their final thoughts.  He only acknowledges the guard's statement with another of his stoic nods.  

"I don't see much gain in delay, unless you're all more tired than I," the burly Half-Orc grunts.  "Can't say I like the idea of that 'well,' but if that's the way forward, by Heironeous we will press on."

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I think we're done here. Let's go to sleep, tomorrow morning we'll check again that we are who we are... Then back to get to the bottom of this, in more ways than one." Marzena sighs. The toll of her mental efforts catches up with her, and she longs for a bed.

----------


## Albinobrow

While walking back to the Heironian barracks a thought comes to mind. Quick question, we are all about to traverse down a well to apparently some kind of danger, right? I know one of my extracts will allow me to move better underwater, however it will not allow me to breath underwater nor will I be able to create separate extracts for you all as it's tested for me specifically. I imagine it will only make you all sick to your stomachs, and not actually work the way it is intended. Can any of you more magicy types help with that? If not, I might need to swing by the university to do some research before we head back... And ideally not alone.. Please.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick smiles knowingly.  "I would gladly accompany you to the university," he offers surprisingly gently.  "I suspect I have little to do there, but I wouldn't let any of you go off alone at this point.  It seems downright reckless."

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena replies with a knowing smile. "Remember when I helped you cross the underwater tunnel? I was able to help with the swimming, but unfortunately not the breathing... That said, maybe Jan and I could try our luck shopping for a magic scroll? I don't think I have the coin for that, however."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party is free to split and go shopping if you like. You have about an hour before most shops will close. Marzena and Frederick know the city well enough to guide their companions to either the University (and the Alchemy School) or to various magical shops. From there it will be easy to return to the Sanctum of Heironeous and their beds. 

If you intend any defenses or paranoid-actions, please let me know. Once you confirm any purchases desired (either in OoC or here) I will let you know what you find and the price. I think there is a spreadsheet with party loot being tracked somewhere. _If_ your plans are thorough enough to keep everyone safe, we can fast-forward to the next day, as follows...(I'm _mostly_ kidding - don't be negligent, but I don't intend any surprises tonight unless you are just asking for it.)

The next day you wake mostly-rested. Those of you with military experience sleep just fine, but both Olofire and Jan find the furnishings very spartan and not at all intended towards coziness. You are offered a light breakfast and then can leave for the Sodden Hold at your leisure.

Any final requests from NPCs before re-entering the doppelgänger lair?

Once at the door to the Sodden Hold you find the large chain and lock replaced with a shiny and new version. Olofire will need to pick it and then you all can enter again. The memories of mimic attacks and trickery assault your minds, leaving all of you nervous and distrusting of your own eyes...

@*Albinobrow*: please work the skill check. DC of the lock is 35.

Do you do anything to hide that Olofire and all of you are breaking and entering (again)? What precautions will you apply? Buffs beforehand?

----------


## Albinobrow

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Olofire wants to research an elixir of Animal Aspect at the university. In terms of being cautious, he has elixirs of Keen Senses he can use to up his perception to a +15 modifier and grant low light vision. Frederick will stand guard while he researches. Olofire will also suggest to Jan and Marzena that while they are shopping if they find any potions that will help we might save some coin that way, and he can help with the efficiency of their use if he also uses them. 


The next morning, even though he is a little stiff from the night's lodgings, has his thoughts set on the task ahead of them. He quickly works in his lab to create a number of various extracts that he believes will be beneficial to the cause. As they approach the Sodden Hold, he has a full bandolier of elixirs, nothing blank. And walks up to the door with a potion in hand. First he inspects the door for anything else new beyond the shiny new lock. Once he is satisfied he drinks the potion in his hand before completely disappearing form view and goes to work on the lock!


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


First perception checking for traps (1d20+14)[*16*]
Drink a potion of Invisibility
If there are traps, then let's disable them (1d20+21)[*24*]
Then the lock disable device (1d20+21)[*40*] vs. DC35

Enter stealthily and first looking to see of the mimics we killed have been replaced or if the room itself has been adjusted at all.
Stealth (1d20+40)[*47*]
Perception (1d20+13)[*24*] additional +1 vs traps

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 14, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Invisibility 5:48
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick trudges along with Olofire dutifully, literally watching over the man's shoulder as he pores over a series of tomes that might as well be written in a lost language.  His presence is almost a tangible thing, as virtually no one else in the library is wearing _any_ armor, much less spiked plate emblazoned conspicuously with the crest of Heironeous.  Used to much worse in the last several days and weeks, he has no difficulty remaining calm and diligently aware for a few hours, until the Doctor is satisfied (or gives up).

With the steady gait of a man walking a long familiar path, he leads the way back to the Heironean temple in the late-evening gloom.

The next day, he returns naturally to his forms, perhaps aided by their surroundings.  For the first time in many moons, he flows through the familiar stances and motions surrounded by dozens of acolytes and knights-in-training doing the same.  What has become personal habit was once more like a rubric, and for better or worse, he's back in high school.

However, this time his experience is much changed.  He easily ignores the poorly-hid glances and occasionally open gawking, having long since learned the value of giving his exercises the deliberate attention they deserve.  As the rest of the party breaks their fasts, Frederick rejoins them, bearing several servings of the citadel's warm fare.  It's not especially exciting, but it's been cooked- recently.  

He marches stoically at the back of the group, as they make their way to the Sodden Hold.  As Olofire directs his attention to the lock, he scans the area to make sure nothing attacked them unopposed.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia sleeps soundly in the Heironean barracks, the familiar sounds and smells of _home_ soothing her mind and giving her better rest that she's had in... weeks? Maybe months? In the morning she observes Frederick's exercises in the practice yard on her way to the chapel. She nods to herself in satisfaction. _Good, his spirit is returning._ She makes her morning prayers and then exchanges greeting with many old acquaintances among the other clergy.

Later, at the gate to the Sodden Hold, she finds herself gasping involuntarily as Olofire drinks an elixir and suddenly vanishes from view altogether! "Um, Doctor? Are you alr-?" The soft _*click*_ of the lock opening interrupts her inquiry, and she strains to keep track of where the invisible halfling is by sound alone.

"Alright, remember the plan. Stick together and don't trust _anything_ in there. When in doubt, stab it first." She scowls as she clenches her longspear, remembering the encounter with the mimics. "I'll help us deal with the water in that well. Let's go put and end to these cuckoo birds and their deceptions!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lydia has prepared Water Breathing x2 and Control Water x1 to deal with the well.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Satisfied that the enemy has now been identified - as was drilled into her during her time in the army, knowing the enemy is half the battle - Marzena has a comfortable night of sleep. The quarters are spartan, but compared to campment during her training they're downright luxurious. _Hieroneans, at least they know that clean means clean._ 

After performing her own exercises, of a rather different nature than Frederick's as they heavily involve her deck of cards, she carefully casts two protection spells, before joining the others. To finish, she carefully shuffles the deck, and draws a single card from it. _The Teamster. A force in our favor, hopefully._ 

Over breakfast, she leads them into her method to make sure no one has been substituted during the night. They discuss plans for battle, where Lydia's and Olofire's preparations will surely prove helpful, and she gives hints about her own. "If you see a wall of translucent energy with faces in it, their eyes closed... That's mine, and I recommend you don't try to pass through."


Arriving at the Sodden Hold, she stays at the back, leaving the Doctor plenty of room to perform his own magic...

*Spoiler*
Show


She casts Mage Armor and False Life on herself, for (1d10+8)[*10*] temporary hit points.
She uses her Harrowed feat, drawing the (1d6)[*3*](1d9)[*5*] card. This will give her, once during the day, a +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll.

She warns the others about the Wall of Blindness spell she prepared.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50 + 10 temp*Speed* ft 
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 [b]*CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 8/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## JWallyR

Jan seems little bothered by the spartan furnishings of the Heironean temple, and, having little in the way of personal preparations to make, occupies herself with a fascinated inspection of Marzena's manipulations of the cards that seem to hold so much meaning for the battlemage.

As the little band approaches the Sodden Hold, the gnome retrieves a small wand, applying its energies to herself before stowing it once more.




> "Um, Doctor? Are you alr-?"


Jan giggles at the priestess's momentary confusion before widening her eyes in realization. "Oh! I should probably do this..." she trails away into murmurs and gestures, and after closing briefly, her eyes reopen with a somehow piercing quality sparkling within them. "I'll be keeping eyes out for any more invisible menaces, no matter where they're lurking. Present company excepted!" she chuckles at Olofire, momentarily unseen to the other members of the party.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Using a wand of Mage Armor and casting See Invisibility.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 61/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~80 minutes

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The door to the Sodden Hold opens silently into the loading area. The mimic corpses have been removed, with all signs of their presence gone. A quick glance makes clear that the area has been cleaned - it's less dusty at least. The pit trap to the north has been reset, the doors are all closed, and the crates and boxes have been moved away from the catwalk. 

Jan doesn't see any invisible enemies, but several of the PCs see three humans laying flat on top of the catwalk, looking in the direction of the now-open door. All three have crossbows trained in the general direction of the PCs, though one of them appears to be about to do something besides attack...

Everyone except Jan goes before the enemies. No one is surprised, so begin round 1!

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick immediately stomps forward, readying his heavy shield.  "Good!  Glad we all know where we stand!"  He trudges into the room, something of a bulwark for his allies.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 1*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 24, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve

Move to C/4, readying shield
ready trident

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 1*

Dr. Olofire looks up while hiding in plain sight, and quickly moves to where he knows leads to the ladder to the catwalk! 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


With a double move around the crates and barrels, I can make it to G8. 
Stealth (1d20+40)[*60*]
If I am able to inspect the door for traps this round I'd like to before opening it. (1d20+14)[*21*] (including a +1 for trapfinding)

*Spoiler: Character Stat*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 14, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Invisibility 5:42
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

"I agree, Sir", Marzena replies to Frederick. "Things much clearer that way." She begins to cast - _now if it can be less clear for the opposition, all the better._

"Pour eux, quelques particules
Sur la scène, éclairantes
Il faudra qu'ils capitulent
Car elles sont aveuglantes..."

*Spoiler*
Show


No move. She casts Glitterdust, DC18, centered on I3.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50 + 10 temp*Speed* ft 
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 [b]*CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 8/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia steps forward to stand alongside Frederick. "This is your one chance to surrender! _Servant of heaven, come to my aid!_" With a roar the wolf-headed archon suddenly emerges from thin air on the catwalk above, laying about itself with its greatsword.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to C3 and cast _Summon Monster IV_ for a hound archon.

Hound archon appears in I/5 and full-attacks the foe in I/6:
greatsword (1d20+9)[*24*], dmg (2d6+3)[*11*], cc (1d20+9)[*25*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+3)[*7*]
greatsword (1d20+4)[*18*], dmg (2d6+3)[*14*], cc (1d20+4)[*12*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+3)[*11*]
bite (1d20+3)[*11*], dmg (1d8+2)[*5*], cc (1d20+3)[*19*] (x2), cdmg (1d8+2)[*6*]

*Spoiler: Aura of Menace DC 16*
Show

Aura of Menace (Su) A righteous aura surrounds archons that fight or get angry. Any hostile creature within a 20-foot radius of an archon must succeed on a Will save to resist its effects. The save DC varies with the type of archon, is Charisma-based, and includes a +2 racial bonus. Those who fail take a 2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until they successfully hit the archon that generated the aura. A creature that has resisted or broken the effect cannot be affected again by the same archons aura for 24 hours.


_Hound Archon HP 39/39_
_Hound Archon round 1/8_

*Spoiler: Lydia's Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 67 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 4 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map, Beginning of Round 2*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Frederick moves and readies trident/shield.
Olofire double moves. He glances at the door but doesn't see any traps (I'm treating this as a "passive" Perception check, with 10+ base modifier, not your dice roll. He did not have enough time to do a good search and Olofire knows this and would not be confident that the door was or wasn't trapped.).
Marzena casts Glitterdust. The top enemy passes their saving throw, the middle one fails.
Lydia moves and casts Summon Monster 4.
Hound Archon full attacks the bottom enemy, hitting twice to deal *25* damage. Only the middle (blind) enemy passes their save vs. the Aura of Menace.

Bottom enemy - attacks, misses the hound archon, and then moves south, incurring an AoO from the archon. The archon hits, killing the enemy and revealing it to be a doppelganger.
Middle enemy (blind) - moves (slowly) north and casts a spell.
Mimics appear all over the loading area, attacking the PCs. The mimics all miss.
Top enemy - shoots at Lydia, misses, and then flees north.

*Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 16*
Show

The spellcasting enemy cast Silent Image.

*Spoiler: Perception DC 15*
Show

Many of the mimics appear to be attacking empty space.

The archon summoned by Lydia and the Glitterdust spell cast by Marzena throws chaos into the three defenders with great effect. The middle enemy is blinded as the one to the south is struck twice with the hound archon's greatsword. Frederick takes a position near the center of the room, ready to defend his allies as Olofire dashes towards the door behind which he knows is a ladder.

The enemies struggle mightily and to little effect. The injured crossbowman slaps at the archon, missing, and then tries to step away. The angelic hound-man seizes the chance to strike again and drops the man, who promptly melts into the now-familiar form of a doppelganger. As the hound archon turns to the north the blinded defender stumbles blindly to the north and casts a spell that is familiar to Jan and likely to Marzena as well. A moment later a veritable swarm of mimics seem to come to life around the party, though none of their tentacle attacks connect. Finally, the last defender shoots his crossbow at Lydia, misses, and then flees out the hidden door to the north of the catwalk...

I expect several of you to read the spoilers, most likely by passing the skill checks. Jan recognizes the spell cast automatically. 

If any of the PCs interact with the mimics they get a DC 12 Will save to disbelieve the illusions. This will be aided (+2) by anyone who recognizes the spell announcing what it is.

Begin Round 2!

----------


## MuffinMan

"Phah!! Treacherous snakes!" Lydia drops her longspear and quickly draws her sword for the close-quarters encounter. "*Good work - after them!*" she exhorts the archon above as she begins swinging her blade at the "mimics". The hound archon throws its head back to howl triumphantly before rushing north after its quarry.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lydia draws her longsword and attacks the adjacent "mimic".
Will save to disbelieve: (1d20+9)[*10*] vs DC 12
(If she passes, she'll call out a warning to the others.)

*Spoiler: Lydia*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 67 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 4 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1) 


Hound archon moves up to I/1 and (single) attacks the baddie:
greatsword (1d20+9)[*20*], dmg (2d6+3)[*9*], cc (1d20+9)[*11*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+3)[*11*]

Hound archon AoO, if applicable:
greatsword (1d20+9)[*24*], dmg (2d6+3)[*10*], cc (1d20+9)[*24*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+3)[*8*]


_Hound archon summon round 2/8
Hound archon HP 39/39_

----------


## Albinobrow

*Round 2*

Knowing the treachery of these foes, Olofire invisibly checks the door for traps and to see if it is locked.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Perception for traps (I can roll in OoC if you want a separate roll for the spoiler perception check) (1d20+13)[*26*] +1 vs traps
Disable device if trapped or locked (1d20+21)[*27*] +1 vs traps
Stealth (1d20+40)[*57*] (additional +20 to check if not moving squares counts as "immobile")

Assuming there are no traps and the door isn't locked he will enter the room and make his way towards the catwalk. Careful for traps in the room and on the ladder as before.

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 57/57, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 14, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Invisibility 5:36
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick starts, groaning wordlessly at the mass of mimics suddenly surrounding them.  "Take this!" he barks, activating his shield to release a blinding pulse of light.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 2*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 24, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 24, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +1 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve

Step to D/4
activate blinding steel shield
If that counts as interacting: (1d20+8)[*22*] vs DC 12
If he succeeds, throw the trident at the blinded crossbowman:
(1d20+9)[*27*] (29, x2)
(1d20+9)[*29*] CC
(1d8+6)[*10*] damage
(1d8+6)[*7*] crit bonus

If it doesn't count, or he fails, attack in melee.  Same damage rolls, but +4 for power attack:
(1d20+12)[*18*]
(1d20+12)[*30*] CC

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Ignore these mimics, they don't exist at all!" Marzena walks into the room, straight through the images of monsters, and angrily glares at the one remaining enemy.

*Spoiler*
Show

Marzena can't fail the Spellcraft check. Her bonus is +17.

Move to D4
Activate Evil Eye to give the doppelganger  in J1 a -4 AC penalty for 9 rounds (DC20 Will to reduce this to 1 round). 

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50 + 10 temp*Speed* ft 
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 [b]*CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 8/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## JWallyR

Jan releases peals of laughter as the illusory mimics appear. "Clumsy work, not even slightly believable. I would've expected better from you tricksters!" Her mocking giggles trail off, and then with a sudden and imperious jab of her finger, a sickly green ray bursts toward the blind, stumbling foe...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Using Acidic Ray:

Attack: (1d20+7)[*14*]; CC for x2 on 27: (1d20+7)[*9*]
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*] acid plus (1d6+4)[*10*] on crit.

If Frederick begins to move toward the ladder, Jan will follow. Otherwise, no movement.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 61/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~80 minutes

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map, Beginning of Round 3*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Marzena gives a warning to the other PCs (free action to speak), moves to *D3* (Frederick already claimed *D4*), and activates Evil Eye hex on the blinded enemy.
The blinded enemy passes his Will save, reducing the duration to one round.

Frederick 5-ft steps, activates the blinding shield, disbelieves the illusions, and throws the trident at the blinded enemy (and hits).
Lydia fails to disbelieve the illusion.
Hound Archon moves and strikes the blinded enemy.

Jan uses her Acidic Ray, connecting with the blinded enemy, and follows Frederick.
Olofire opens the door, triggering the Symbol of Stunning trap.
Hound archon fails it's save and is stunned for 6 rounds.

Blinded enemy - fights defensively, drops concentration, and flees.
(Previously) fleeing enemy - continues to flee.

The party has varying degrees of success in the next several seconds. Three attacks connect with the remaining enemy. Then Olofire opens the door to the room with the ladder and the PCs are suddenly awash in a burst of sound and light that they can feel on their very _souls_. As the hound archon reels from the spell-trap the blinded spellcasting enemy ends the illusion and flees out the northern door of the catwalk.

The blinded enemy is badly bloodied and has fled out of sight.

Unfortunately, Olofire did not find the Symbol of Stunning trap and set it off when he opened the door. I had Olofire perform the action last of the PCs. The Hound Archon failed its save - all of the PCs need to roll DC 20 Will saves or be stunned for 1d6 rounds. Please roll both the d20 and the d6 for your PC.

Begin Round 3!

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 3*

Thanks to Marzena's warning, Lydia is able to duck behind a (mundane) crate just in time to avoid the main blast of the stunning spell. "Ugh! Come on, they're getting away!" she cries as she sheathes her sword at retrieves her longspear. When some of her allies don't respond she takes up a defensive stance nearby.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Passed the save in OOC. Move action to sheathe lonsword, free action to retrieve longspear, and she'll ready an attack against any baddies coming into range. (I'm assuming that statistically at least 1 ally will fail the save!)

Readied attack
power attack (1d20+8)[*10*], dmg (1d8+11)[*14*], cc (1d20+8)[*26*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*29*]

AoO if applicable
power attack (1d20+8)[*20*], dmg (1d8+11)[*16*], cc (1d20+8)[*18*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*26*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 67 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 4 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"See? Not real in the least!", Marzena comments when the illusions vanish. The sudden explosion of deafening noise hardly surprises her, and she swiftly covers her ears with her hands to protect them. She moves forward... "Maybe we can push these chests to climb on? Or would you guys prefer that I give you a lift?" 

*Spoiler*
Show

Will DC20 (1d20+10)[*30*] or stunned for (1d6)[*3*]rounds.

She won't try to climb, so she just moves to H4. I any of the others wants a lift up, she'll activate her Flight hex.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50 + 10 temp*Speed* ft 
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 8/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick suddenly stops, thoroughly dazed by the grand explosion of force.  He glances in place, largely unseeing, as his allies rush about the chamber.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan freezes for a heartbeat, instinctively flinching away from the cacophonous burst, but seems to avoid the worst of it. She glances briefly from the stunned Olofire to the stunned Frederick, and gingerly steps around the latter in an effort to peer past the clutter of the central room, gesturing in spellcasting along the way...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Mirror Image for (1d4+2)[*3*] images.
Move to F5 or F6 and look, hopefully into the open door...

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 61/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~80 minutes
Mirror Image: 3 images, 79 rds remaining

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map, End of Combat*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Marzena moves to H4.
Frederick is stunned.
Lydia takes up a defensive stance with her longspear.
Hound Archon is stunned.
Jan moves to F6 and looks into the room past Olofire.
Olofire is stunned.

Enemies - continue fleeing, effectively ending combat.

The party suffers mixed results from the stunning trap, but have already effectively routed the enemies. Several of the PCs move and look around, but they find no additional (real) enemies threatening them. They have time to search the room carefully now without interruption, unless they wish to do something to more rapidly give chase.

End of combat. If someone wishes to give chase, you're about two rounds behind. One of the enemies is blinded (moving at half speed), so it's possible you could catch them, but I'm assuming you don't want to split the party. If that's a bad assumption, let me know.

The hound archon will be un-stunned with three rounds left of his summoned time. I've left him on the map - if you wish it to charge forward when it's able, you can. Otherwise, perhaps it has some buffs you want it to cast?

----------


## Gwynfrid

Looking around her, Marzena can see several of her friends reeling from the explosion's effect. She shakes her head. "Nothing for it, this bought them time to retreat. No chance of a covert entry now." She goes to check on her comrades, waiting until they get their bearings back.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan scrunches her nose and brows into an expression of annoyance before releasing it with a sigh. "Well, there's nothin' for it. I don't think we were gonna catch them _completely_ unawares, regardless."

Seeing Frederick and Olofire begin to recover, the gnome peers about the room, cautiously venturing up the ladder to the catwalk above to prod with one slippered foot at the fallen doppelgänger. "Hey doc," she calls down to her halfling friend, "you wanna check this... _thing_ out? I don't think he's likely to be getting back up."

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia beckons the hound archon to rejoin them, whereupon it immediately teleports down into their midst. "You routed them, my friend - well struck! Please give my allies here some of your blessing."

*Spoiler: OOC Spellcasting*
Show

In 3 rounds the hound archon will do _greater teleport_ and then two Aid spells:
Lydia and Olofire each get +1 morale bonus to atk, +1 to saves against fear, and +(1d8+6)[*14*] temporary HP


When the archon dissipates she scowls up at the empty catwalk. "Phah! If I remember there should be a ladder down the southern side, there-" she points. "But I believe we must circle around to reach it. How are you feeling, Doctor - are you able to check for any other little 'surprises' they may have prepared?"

----------


## Albinobrow

Unbeknownst to any but Jan, Olofire silently reels from the flash created by the trap. Once he is able to regain his sense, he makes his presence known to the others, I am ok now. That one got away from me unfortunately. It occurs to me, that perhaps we should have checked for a side or back entrance this time around.. But I thank you for the blessing Lydia. An odd little smile briefly crosses his invisible face.

Alright! Let's press on shall we? Give me a moment to inspect this as well. 


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Olofire will once again inspect the ladder for traps and disable them if necessary. Once he believes it is clear he will stealthily lead the way up to the catwalk. 

Perception (1d20+14)[*19*] vs traps
Disable Device (1d20+22)[*26*] vs traps
Stealth [roll]1d20+4-[/roll] = 50 rolled in OOC

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 71/57, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 14, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Invisibility 5:06
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Olofire finds no additional traps, but does find the "residue" of the stunning trap - it's clear that the doppelgangers have access to magic of some sort and that their caster established the trap, most likely overnight. The ink is still fresh and bright, though now inactive. A bit of consideration suggests that the spellcaster either has access to significantly advanced magic (7th level spells) or had purchased a magic item to support the creation of such a trap. Either way, that is some significant magical resources available to the PCs' enemies.

The dead doppelganger is armed very basically with some leather armor and crossbow. While this doesn't tell the party much new, but it does confirm that the doppelgangers are on the defense actively now...

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Olofire creeps forward carefully and arrives at the cell block as the others follow more slowly. The cells appear empty, with the closed door to the flooded area with collapsed floors across from the invisible halfling.

I don't want to assume too much and push you guys too far into the Sodden Hold, especially given the caution you are demonstrating. Please continue to be specific with your actions and describe your efforts to explore, including any mechanical actions you take along the way.

----------


## Farmerbink

No longer confident in simple superiority, Frederick tromps along with his shield readied.  He carries a potion of _sheild of faith_ and stays near the middle of the group- hoping to be able to respond to a threat from any direction with relative ease, and fully aware of his tendency to announce their presence whether intentional or not.  When in doubt, he gives Olofire more clearance, along the invisible Halfling to scout significantly ahead before reporting back, and listening to the muted whispers of the _message_ for guidance.

----------


## MuffinMan

"_Be careful, doctor - we know the enemy has invisible allies as well!_" Lydia urges as the halfling prowls ahead. Louder, to the others, "Well, we routed them to the north. That suggests we're on the right path. When we reach the water's edge I shall call upon Heironeous' power to help us endure it. Stay alert until then." When the party reaches the room with the cells she scowls at their empty contents, remembering past humiliations, and angrily sweeps the air inside them with her longspear - checking for invisible adversaries.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Before proceeding, Marzena puts a finger on her lips, and casts a quick cantrip.

"Nous parlerons en privé
Nul besoin que nos enemis
Puissent nos échanges écouter...
N'est-pas mieux ainsi?"

She then whispers over the channel thus created, "we don't know if they can listen, but at least this way they'll have a harder time of it."

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Message.

----------


## JWallyR

"Well," murmurs Jan, "I don't think I can make _your_ eyes see invisible enemies... but I can sweep behind Olofire, maybe?" The gnome creeps cautiously behind Olofire, peeking into the cells only after the halfling's inspection seems to reveal nothing.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Jan will stay behind Olofire, looking into the cells after him, and stopping to give the alarm if she sees an invisible threat.

Stealth: (1d20+6)[*14*]
I think Perception is a hidden roll, but she gets +3  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire silently enters the room of cells. Waking up there just one day before still fresh in his mind, he quietly glowers over the area for anything amiss. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Olofire will slowly make his way up the middle inspecting the room and next door for traps. 
Perception (1d20+14)[*19*] (I can make another for the door if needed)
Stealth (1d20+40)[*57*]

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 5, *HP* 71/57, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 14, *Will* 5, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +5 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Condition* Invisibility 4:38
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 1/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Olofire's silent and invisible exploration appears to serve the party well - as he's checking the nearest cell door for traps, he notices a strange visual effect. It's as if there are two images of the cell overlapping each other, something like double-vision. With a shake of his head to try and clear it of any lingering effects of the recent stunning trap he suddenly looks up and sees through the illusion!

Each of the cells is occupied, three by crossbow-wielding figures, one by a young woman who looks like a barmaid, and one by two children (a boy and a girl). Looking down the hallway he sees that the doors are not actually closed - there is a doppelganger in its natural form maintaining concentration on the illusion. The party is about to walk into a trap, with as many as seven possible enemies (assuming the three non-combatants are actually doppelgangers in disguise - a possibility of which Olofire is _not_ sure...).

The purple boxes are a display of the boundaries of the illusion effect. With the warning from Olofire, all the PCs can make a free Perception check upon entering the room which will allow them the opportunity to make a Will save to see through the illusion. If a PC fails, all they see are empty cells and closed doors at the end of the hallway.

How do you proceed?

----------


## Albinobrow

Through the link, Olofire relays what he sees You guys, these cells are all occupied. One in each on the left, two in the middle on the right, one in the last on the right. At the end of the hall, a doppleganger is concentrating on an illusion to make them all look empty. First on the left and last 2 cells have crossbow wielders and the middle ones look like citizens, young woman to the left and 2 children on the right. Though I don't trust it. I don't know if the doors are locked. ... Wait for my signal. 

Only Jan sees Olofire reach for the flask at his side as he makes his wat to the doppleganger at the end of the hall.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Quietly alert the team through the message link. 
Drink the mutagen.
Move to the space to the right of the doppleganger that's casting the illusion. 
Full Attack! (lose invisibility)

Stealth (1d20+42)[*58*]
Piranha Attack Bite from invisible (1d20+12)[*19*] CC (1d20+12)[*20*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*15*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*16*]
Piranha Attack Claw 1 (1d20+13)[*30*] CC (1d20+13)[*28*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*16*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*17*]
Piranha Attack Claw 2 (1d20+13)[*19*] CC (1d20+13)[*23*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*14*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*16*]

Should this dopplganger try to attack and miss, Olofire will spend panache to enter into his space. 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/57, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Invisibility 4:06 and done 
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia makes small gestures with her hands and fingers as Olofire relays the disposition of the enemies, forming a mental picture of what she's about to rush into. At Olofire's signal she casts a spell to enhance her strikes with divine power before rushing forward.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Initiative (1d20+7)[*25*]

Divine Strategist: Marzena can roll initiative twice and take the better result

Wait for Olofire's signal (probably him attacking during a surprise round). For her round she will move into the hallway and down the stairs, just outside the door to the cell block. (1 square down, 1 square right from Olofire's displayed position) Then she will cast Divine Power on herself.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 81 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 4 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Heck of a good job scounting, Doctor." Marzena's military training kicks in, and she's ready to spring forward even as she appreciates Olofire's keen senses and precise directions. "Right. Ready when you are."

At the halfling's signal, she strides forward deliberately. No enemies visible, but she knows where they are. Her sharp tone can be heard all around the room:

"Voici le temps de l'orage
Ou plutôt celui de la foudre!
Inutile est ce camouflage
Quand vient le temps d'en découdre!"

A crackling storm cloud, as broad as her extended arms, appears at the back of the first cell, at ground level. It flies towards the door until it hits an invisible obstacle...

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to the point two squares to the right of Olofire's current position marked on the map.
Cast Aggressive Thundercloud, it appears at the far side of the first cell (bottom left) and moves eastward until it hits something.
The creature it touches must make a Refl save DC18 or take (3d6)[*14*] electricity damage.

Lydia-boosted initiative, best of (1d20+5)[*21*] and (1d20+5)[*16*]

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50 + 10 temp *Speed* ft 
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 8/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## JWallyR

"_Well, here goes nothin',_" whispers Jan, hurriedly scurrying up after Olofire before winking out of sight.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Jan casts Vanish, becoming invisible for 8 rounds. She moves as far as is possible due to her 20 ft move speed without going further than the first square that would allow her vision of the full hallway.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 61/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~80 minutes
Mirror Image: 3 images, ?? rds remaining
Vanish: Invisible, 7 rds remaining.

----------


## Farmerbink

At Olofire's warning, Frederick raises the potion to his lips and downs it in a single, intense pull.  "Let's go," he growls, deliberately charging first into the room.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 1*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve

(1d20+1)[*14*] initiative
(1d20+8)[*19*] free will vs illusion

Assuming he can see a target, he'll move in and throw the trident:
(1d20+9)[*12*] trident thrown
(1d20+9)[*10*] CC (20, x2)
(1d8+6)[*8*] damage
(1d8+6)[*9*] crit bonus

If he can't see past the illusion, he'll use the second move action to enter the first cell (which he knows is occupied, though he can't _see_ it).

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

The party wins initiative and surprises the enemy. Rather than give you a "Surprise Round" that will screw up your previously posted actions, I'm going to give all of you the opportunity to use a single, extra standard action during round 2. Spellcasters cannot use this extra action to cast a spell, as they each cast a spell during round 1. 

Olofire moves and eviscerates the spellcasting-doppelganger, dropping it.

The dying doppelganger's spell ends as it goes unconscious, revealing the scene without the _Silent Image_ effect.

Lydia uses Divine Strategist (before combat begins) and then moves and casts _Divine Power_ on herself.
Marzena moves, sees her target, and conjures an _Aggressive Thundercloud_ to damage the enemy. The enemy fails their saving throw and takes 14 damage.
Jan casts _Vanish_ and moves.
Frederick drinks a potion and moves in, throwing and missing with his trident.

As the party won initiative, they are ready to act again!

Instead of walking into a trap, the party rather effectively turns the situation around on the doppelganger-spellcaster and it's allies. Silent and deadly, Olofire creeps up and tears the spellcaster to shreds with claws and tooth, effectively ending any illusory advantage the defenders might have had. Moments later the party begins to explode out of the doorway! While Jan invisibly enters, Marzena electrocutes one enemy, Frederick misses one, and Lydia prepares to lay into the defenders by her divinely strengthened arms.

For their part, the enemy is too shocked by the ineffectiveness of their ruse and fails to act before the PCs continue their assault!

Begin what we will call Round 2! If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask!

The doors and bars on the cells will hinder melee attacks, as long as the doors are closed. Olofire did not open any of them yet, so you don't know if they're locked or not...

Also, none of the possible-civilians have had a chance to demonstrate most anything to you. They might be non-combatants or doppelgangers in disguise - the PCs simply don't know, yet.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"It feels bad when your best tricks fail miserably, doesn't it?" Marzena remarks dryly, casting her withering glance at the two surprised doppelgangers at the back of the room, while cooly gesturing with two fingers towards her lightning cloud. The crackling sphere advances further, burning the enemy stuck with the bars to their back.

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard actions 1 and 2: Evil Eye on each of the enemies in D3 and G3, giving them a -4 penalty to attack rolls. This lasts for 9 rounds unless they make a DC20 Will save.

Move action: control the Aggressive Thundercloud. I guess one could argue that if the enemy didn't move the cloud remains in contact, but I have no problem using a move action to make sure. Refl save DC18 or (3d6)[*11*] electricity damage.


*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50 + 10 temp *Speed* ft 
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 8/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire has a slight sharp-toothed grin as everything went off without a hitch, so far. He moves to enter the cell right next to him and continue his assault! 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


I'm not entirely sure how opening doors work in terms of actions. Is it a move or standard? But Olofire will take a 5ft step to F3 and attempt to open the door leading to G3 and attack that crossbow wielder.
If locked he will use the standard action to unlock it, otherwise the standard action will be for another attack when in the space. 

Disable device to unlock if necessary [roll[1d20+23[/roll] 
Piranha strike claw attack (1d20+13)[*15*] CCx2 (1d20+13)[*23*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*15*] Sneak Attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*14*]

If unlocked and can attack twice Piranha strike claw attack again (1d20+13)[*30*] CCx2 (1d20+13)[*18*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*13*] Sneak Attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*14*]

If this doppleganger tries to attack me while i'm adjacent and miss, use my reaction to spend Panache and entire their space. Otherwise if they leave threatened space AoO
Piranha strike claw attack (1d20+13)[*24*] CCx2 (1d20+13)[*22*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*15*] Sneak Attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*10*]

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/57, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Invisibility 4:06
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia dashes into the hallway, her spear and armor glowing brilliantly with radiant energy. "You should have surrendered!" she snarls as she thrusts her spear against the foe Olofire has exposed: one, twice, three times! Plumes of holy light trail the spear tip as it darts and weaves through the air.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Bonus standard action: move to E/5. Full attack the baddy in G/3, ideally after Olofire has opened the door to reduce any cover penalty:

power atk (1d20+10)[*26*], dmg (1d8+11)[*14*] (cc (1d20+10)[*15*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*35*])
power atk (1d20+10)[*18*], dmg (1d8+11)[*15*] (cc (1d20+10)[*13*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*30*])
power atk (1d20+5)[*17*], dmg (1d8+11)[*15*] (cc (1d20+5)[*23*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*31*])

_Divine Power round 1/8_

AoOs if applicable: 
power atk (1d20+10)[*27*], dmg (1d8+11)[*14*] (cc (1d20+10)[*25*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*28*])
power atk (1d20+10)[*16*], dmg (1d8+11)[*15*] (cc (1d20+10)[*23*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*29*])

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 81 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 4 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick bellows a victorious roar as he lays into the nearest cell's door.  He shoves frightfully, closing the gap with the would-be ambusher within.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 2*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve

I guess mechanically this is a 5-foot step and a move action to (attempt to) open the cell?
If it works, melee with the trident.  If it fails, ranged attack instead (reduce to-hit by 5)
(1d20+14)[*20*] trident
(1d20+14)[*19*] CC
(1d8+6)[*12*] damage
(1d8+6)[*7*] crate bonus

----------


## JWallyR

As the others make their assault, the invisible Jan scampers through the hallway toward the fallen doppelgänger, murmurs of arcane gibberish the primary evidence of her motion. Suddenly, she bursts into visibility... in _four different places._ 4 Jans wink into apparent existence, one _just_ inside each of the cell entrances, but with one voice she cries over the fray, "Freeze, you! Back to the cell, lay down any weapons, and you may yet be spared!!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Jan moves to where Olofire _was_ on the map, watching toward the invisible stalker room, while casting Silent Image to create illusory Jans in each cell. Those in cells with what are clearly visible enemies have a threatening expression, and hands crackling with electricity, while the _apparent_ noncombatants get friendly images with no apparent hostility.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 61/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~80 minutes
Mirror Image: 3 images, ?? rds remaining
Vanish: Invisible, 6 rds remaining.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Marzena uses Evil Eye hex on two enemies. One appears badly hindered, while the other looks to shake off the worst of it. Marzena's _Aggressive Thundercloud_ deals *11* damage to the already-electrocuted crossbowman.
Olofire moves, finds the cell unlocked, and drops another enemy. As they fall dying, they are revealed to be another doppelganger.
Lydia attacks the enemy in *D3* (adjusted based on the other being down already), downing them with her vicious triple-strike! It falls dying and reverts to its natural form.
Frederick opens the remaining door and skewers the last of the crossbowmen, revealing yet another doppelganger as it falls to the ground dying.
Jan does *not* use her spell, as the remaining creatures do not appear to wish to fight.

End of combat...?

The party is brutally efficient as they dispatch of the remaining crossbowmen, all of whom turn out to be doppelgangers after they're put down by the PCs. The three figures in the middle cells cower away from the bars pitifully and appear to want to avoid combat. 

Combat can be over, or you can continue with the three remaining figures, depending upon your actions. What do you do now? I don't want to suspend the turn-by turn format until Jan is no longer using her _Vanish_ spell effect. 

I did _not_ apply the _Silent Image_, as I can imagine *JWallyR* might want to use it a different way given all the openly-hostile combatants are down. You still have the extra action as a result, *JWallyR*.

Begin Round 3...? What do you do about the three remaining figures? None of them have spoken - they're all just cowering in their cells.

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 3*

Lydia whirls to face the noncombatants as the dopplegangers fall almost in unison, making a striking figure with motes of holy energy still trailing from her arms and weapon. "You there! You're safe now, as long as you follow our instructions! Introductions can wait - how many of them did you see?" She indicates the fallen dopplegangers. "And how long have you been here? Speak!"

_Divine Power round 2/8_

----------


## JWallyR

Jan's voice continues to ring out, though not from any obvious (and visible) location. "Please, do as she says! If you are not in league with the trickster fiends, you have nothing to fear- we wish only to return you to your homes and families!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+14)[*32*], if applicable.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 61/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~80 minutes
Mirror Image: 3 images, ?? rds remaining
Vanish: Invisible, 5 rds remaining.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lydia's intensity and fury seem to frighten the children in their cell, as the two grab each other and turn away from the bars, huddling close and whimpering quietly. They don't respond to either the cleric's demand for answers or Jan's friendlier entreaty.

The woman opposite seems to be a bit better off as she gulps and looks at the fallen doppelgangers. "Them? Um...four, maybe five? They all look the same...They got me last night - the kids were here when I woke..." she answers, struggling to breath steadily. Dressed in plain working clothes, she continues to try and control herself. The woman is not very successful, though, as she appears to start hyperventilating and sits down heavily on the floor to fan herself with both hands. "You're...[huff]...adventurers? [Huff]...here to...[huff]...let us out?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick pauses, taking the time to gaze upon both the children and the woman with the power of divine guidance.  For a moment, he sheathes shield and trident, slowly and cautiously approaching the woman.  

"That's right," he responds gruffly.  "This nest of rats needs to be cleaned, and it's fallen on us to do the dirty work."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using detect evil, to at least make a cursory inspection of the trio of "non-combatants." And diplomacy to smooth things over? (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia visibly struggles to calm herself, taking a deep breath as the woman begins to comply with her questioning. "Indeed, we are agents of the Archpaladin here on a mission to drive out these murderers and jailers. Fear not, you are under our protection. But time is of the essence - Doctor, did you want to perform an initial reconnaissance of the water shaft?" She shifts uneasily as she waits for the others, clearly on edge from her surroundings and the memories of this room in particular.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Yes, we are here to save you, and equally importantly, to put an end to this den of murdering shape-changers", Marzena says. "Unfortunately, we know from experience how hard it is to trust someone to be what they appear, so I won't hold it against you if you don't believe us."

The battlemage is struck by a thought. _Can the doppelgangers take the shape of a creature of any size? If not, it would mean the kids aren't suspect..._

*Spoiler*
Show

Marzena might know this: Knowledge(Nature)(1d20+16)[*28*]

----------


## JWallyR

> "...But time is of the essence - Doctor, did you want to perform an initial reconnaissance of the water shaft?"


The remaining images of Jan turn their faces in unison toward the priestess. "He'll need my help... I don't seem to be able to share my vision of invisible things. You hear that, you sneaky bast-" the gnome catches herself, images casting surreptitious glances toward the apparent children in one cell. "I mean, you invisible sneak? I can see you, so you better not give me a reason to lose my cool!" The sorceress's haughty tone carries easily into the room that, on their previous visit, contained an invisible stalker.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire silently makes his way down to the cell with the two kids in it and tests the door. Finding it locked he pulls out his picking tool and begins to get to work.

*Spoiler: Through mental link*
Show


Come on Olofire! You can get this! Work! Work! Work!


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Olofire is going to use his lockpicks to sabotage the door to keep it locked. My intention with the thoughts is to keep those thoughts on the surface in case anyone is trying to read his thoughts.  
Disable device (1d20+23)[*43*]
Bluff(if needed) (1d20-1)[*7*]

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/57, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 59:42
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Frederick's _Detect Evil_ gives no results. None of the creatures visible to him have [Evil] auras.
Marzena recalls that doppelgangers use a semi-natural ability that mimics the spell _Alter Self_, allowing them to appear as creatures of either Medium or Small size. (To be fair, it's possible the spell mimics their natural ability - the jury is still out on that one.)
Jan does not see the Invisible Stalker through the doorway, though this is not definitive either, as it could still attempt a Stealth check or simply be out of her line of sight.
Olofire's Disable Device check has jammed the lock effectively.

None of the PCs' efforts seem to get the children to open up, but the woman seems to calm herself slightly and slows her breathing. As Olofire work on the children's cell she sits patiently, watching and waiting for him to do something on her end. "Can you open it? I never saw any of them...[huff]...carrying a key, but I've only been here about a day...[huff]..." she says hopefully.

A brief search of the doppelganger bodies reveals that they all carry only mundane gear - crossbows, short swords, leather armor, etc... A brief glance through the door into the room with the platforms and water below reveals no changes from previously. Jan doesn't see the invisible elemental assassin, nor does it respond to her verbal jabs.

Does Olofire sabotage the other cell door lock? To get to the "well" people need to go across the platforms, requiring skill checks as detailed in this post.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire shakes his head and turns around to work on the lock of the other cell with the worried woman in it. 

_come on, come on, come on... let's get it, come on doc. come on..._

Again he shakes his head and furrows his brow finally speaking up, I'm sorry, I cannot open these locks right now. But we will be back and can try again later. 

*Spoiler: Through mental link*
Show

_I can't open it but so long as we continue to push forward and clear the area, they will be safe in there. Let's hurry._


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Disable Device to sabotage it shut (1d20+23)[*39*]
Bluff (1d20-1)[*10*] 
I know I rolled bluff, but all his words are true and honest to the situation. So hoping that helps the roll some. 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/57, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 59:42
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## MuffinMan

"It's all right, Doctor - I know you will be able to crack it in time. Or Frederick will tear the door off - either way." So saying, Lydia steps forward to survey the rickety planks spanning the raised platforms, and scowls. "These again! Falling last time was _most unpleasant_. Have we any way to cross safely? I can grant us the ability to walk upon the water's surface for a few minutes, Heironeous willing, although we'd still need to climb out at the far bank. Does anyone have a better idea?" She crosses her arms, drumming her fingers pensively against the shaft of her spear.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick frowns.  "I prefer that idea to swimming," he grunts.  Stepping forward with the quiet _shink_ of the links in his metal coif shifting, he roughly boots one of the beams with a _clank!_ 

"Seems sturdy, but slippery."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

My -5 acrobatics doesn't much like these odds.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan takes several long moments to peer throughout the room, from corner to corner, and scrutinizes the planks. "Y'know, it doesn't look much worse than the logs that we- well, mostly _I_- would use to cross the creeks that fed good ol' Diamond Lake. If I can just take my time..."

With no further ado, the gnome sorceress tiptoes gingerly onto the nearest of the beams, and with painstaking caution, edges her way across...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Taking 10 on Acrobatics for a result of *12*. Jan will plan to take a circuitous route, aiming for the platform on the "left" side of the map so that she can eye the part of the room around the corner with See Invisible still active. Her Perception mod is +3, and she will look very hard for any sign of the invisible stalker(s) from before.

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena gets what Olofire is up to, and wholeheartedly approves of it. "I agree, Doctor. We clean out this house of monsters first." She turns to the prisoners. "Yes, we will beat them, and then you can go home. That is a promise I make to you." 

Facing the treacherous platforms is not a happy prospect for the battlemage. She sizes the burly half-orc up... "Sir Frederick, I'd be happy to fly you across. But I lack the strength. Will you allow me to magically shrink you to a size I can handle? I can readily dismiss the spell once we're on safe ground."

*Spoiler*
Show

She can use Reduce Person and her Flight hex.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The party leaves the prisoners to calm down on their own behind locked cell doors, in spite of some gentle and apparently frightened pleas from the woman. The children continue to avoid looking at the PCs and cry.

Either by _Reduce Person_ and flying or using _Communal Water Walk_ the Hieroneans make it across the treacherous flooring to a small platform with a door. The invisible stalker is nowhere to be seen, nor does anyone hear its mocking, elemental voice taunting them as they traverse the room.

Once in front of the next room the armored warriors meet their smaller friends and Marzena. They go through the door to find the well full nearly to the point of overflowing. The water is calm, rather salty, and there is a bucket large enough for a human to sit inside floating on top. No mechanism is visible, and Olofire doesn't find anything after searching around. It appears that the only way further into the Sodden Hold is down this flooded hole into darkness...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Anyone wearing metal armor or carrying a dense object (like a large stone, for example) can simply jump in and sink to the bottom of the shaft in two rounds. Anyone else will need to pass a DC 10 Swim check to travel the 40-ft well (at half speed). Once at the bottom the shaft turns and goes another 20 feet to the west before opening up into a large, flooded area. 

Please decide how Frederick and Lydia make it here, spending the spells as appropriate. Then get your PC to the end of the 20 ft westward tunnel. You will still be underwater, unless the party splits up in the process of traversing the tunnels, so I'd like to begin at that point in my next post. 

You can discuss whatever you like before going underwater. If you have a way to speak underwater you can do so still. Otherwise, make the plan, do the dice rolls, and when you're done with the swimming (40 feet down and 20 to the west) let me know and I will update to the next room.

----------


## Farmerbink

As Frederick returns to his normal size, he shivers.  "That may well be the strangest thing I ever experience," he muses.  Staring into the salty water, he frowns deeply.  "I can hold my breath a long time, if need be," he grumbles.  "but trying to swim back out could be.... a very unpleasant way to die."

"If we have no better option, I will do it.  I don't know if I think tying us together is a good or awful idea."

----------


## JWallyR

Jan eyes the dark water suspiciously. "Well," she muses nonchalantly, "I think we can safely say that the element of _surprise_ is no longer working in our favor. Maybe the first thing to do is for me to find a pebble, or maybe one of those discarded weapons in the water back there, and put some Light on it, and drop it down! I figure Olofire doesn't want his scalpels glowing like that..."

----------


## Albinobrow

> Jan eyes the dark water suspiciously. "Well," she muses nonchalantly, "I think we can safely say that the element of _surprise_ is no longer working in our favor. Maybe the first thing to do is for me to find a pebble, or maybe one of those discarded weapons in the water back there, and put some Light on it, and drop it down! I figure Olofire doesn't want his scalpels glowing like that..."


That would be very helpful actually. Let's get an idea of how deep this well is and maybe see what we can from above before we dive in. I did some research last night, and I believe that I found something that'll help me to scout ahead, even in there. Olofire starts to take off his shoes It's actually quite fascinating, there are adaptations that many creatures have that make them more adept to jump or run, or swim even! It's just a matter of modifying the genetic make up so that instead of claws, I figured out how to rapidly grow the epidermis so that... Actually, I'll just show you. 

Olofire goes back the the room with the broken pylon and grabs a large loose nail from the wreckage and hands it to Jan. Jan, if you please?

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Olofire will go back to grab the nail, didn't roll since not threatened with a +16 mod but I want to be quick about it as time is ticking on the mutagen.

He will wait to see what they discover with the lit nail dropped down below before taking his other actions.

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/57, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 59:06
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The dropped nail sinks downward, traveling through the (mostly-clear) water and staying visible as it goes. The apparent color of the _Light_ spell shifts as it descents, steadily growing bluer as first the red, then orange and yellow wavelengths fade from view. It stops falling, but from where the party is they cannot really see any side tunnels or openings. 

(There _is_ a tunnel off to the west, but you cannot see it from where you are with the distortion of the water and distance. The nail is about 40 ft down from the surface.)

----------


## MuffinMan

"Before you go floundering off into another ambush, here - " Lydia suddenly takes a knee and bows her head, intoning a prayer to Heironeous as part of a spell. When she rises she touches each of her comrades upon their necks, which suddenly begin to shimmer in a wreath of silvery light. "With this blessing we may breathe underwater as the fish themselves - praise the Archpaladin! It won't last forever, though, only a few hours."

She examines the shaft and the dimly-glowing form of the nail at the bottom, then turns to Frederick. "Well, after you. Pull twice upon the rope when it's safe to follow, or thrice if you need immediate aid." 

*Spoiler: Water Breathing*
Show

16 hour duration split evenly = ~3 hours per PC
https://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-s...ater-breathing

----------


## Farmerbink

_Only_ a few hours!? Frederick guffaws. This is a princely blessing, indeed! Not precisely distrusting as much as curious, the heavily-armored man climbs down to his hands and knees on the edge of the water to thrust his face into it. 

A few moments later, he lifts his head, astonished. That may be the the strangest sensation Ive ever felt, but I feel no worse for having filled my lungs with water. Visibly in awe, he grins eagerly. With the Inheritors blessing, these foul mimics will not last much longer! 

He glances around only long enough to confirm that his allies are content with him going first before stepping into the well.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan gawks at her half-orc friend as the latter leans in to take a deep breath of well water, and her face positively glistens with delight as Frederick emerges without sign of discomfort. With a sudden throaty cackle, the gnome _dives_ toward the edge of the well, and very nearly tumbles bodily into it in her enthusiasm. "_Yrg grbl! Hbl grib-_" She suddenly withdraws her face from the well, giggling uncontrollably. "Well, I'll have to remember to _whisper_ so the message spell works, eh? Unless one of you learned types know a spell to _talk_ like a fish."

The gnome woman wipes distractedly at the locks of her dark, wavy hair (somehow managing to look even more disheveled after the effort) to watch Frederick keenly as he prepares to take the plunge.

----------


## Albinobrow

Alright, when you go down I'll follow right after you... Um... Is it terribly cold in there?? He pauses and shakes his head as he begins to take off his shoes. He stretches his feet and toes for only a moment before pulling out an extract, dark brown with motes of purple barely peeking through. He gives it some swirls and then downs it fast. The change happens quickly as the skin on the end of his feet and around his toes rapidly grow and stretch and fuse together making his feet appear much more like that of some species of frog.

He stands up and gives a few test jumps. Satisfied, he walks (waddles) to the opening, Whenever you're ready Sir Frederick.


*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Drink the Animal Aspect extract choosing Otter which gives a swim speed of 15ft and can hold breath for 48 rounds. (Water breathing makes this potentially moot. 

Dive in after Frederick! Perception roll (1d20+12)[*20*]

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/57, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 58:42
Animal Aspect (Otter) 6:00 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath 
Water Breathing
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick chuckles briefly at Jan's antics before turning his attention to Olofire.  "No.  In fact, it's almost distressingly warm.  It doesn't hurt or anything, but it is certainly not refreshing."  He nods stoically at the small doctor's preparations, and tests the knot on the rope about his waist.  Finally, he retrieves his trident, preferring to keep the other hand free, for now.

"Very well."  Without further preamble, he steps over the edge and rapidly begins to sink.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Very nice," the battlemage comments appreciatively on Lydia's preparation. Jan's enthusiasm elicits a wry smile from her, but a worried look doesn't leave her face as she evaluates the risks, against the group's devious enemies. "Let's not delude ourselves. What do you think the odds are of a trap or ambush down there? If you'll allow me, Sir Frederick, I'll swim not too far behind you."

*Spoiler*
Show

She's very light because of her Flight hex, which makes her a better than horrible swimmer (+3 bonus) and she can cast underwater now. If there are no objections, she'll follow Frederick a few seconds behind.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Sir Frederick Strongarm easily sinks to the bottom of the well, his armor making the descent steady in spite of the alien experience of both moving through and breathing the water. Behind him swims both Marzena and Olofire, followed by Jan and finally Lydia. As the party descends they find that light from above rapidly diminishes (they were already inside and the 10-ft diameter well doesn't have any other sources of light), making them glad for the dropped nail. At the bottom it's also cooler than above, though not uncomfortably so (yet?). 

At the bottom there is a tunnel to the west of about twenty feet that appears to open up into a larger space. The ground is paved, even down here, suggesting that this entire thing was built deliberately and likely can be drained. Marzena recalls that doppelgangers aren't naturally aquatic, so this fits with expectations. No mechanism to drain the water presents itself yet, though.

How does the party travel down the 20-ft westward tunnel? Please describe your actions.

----------


## Farmerbink

Trident at the ready (and utterly unconcerned for issues of lighting), Frederick begins to tromp stoically down the tunnel.  He takes it slowly, not particularly trusting his eyes despite the visibility not precisely being an issue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Slow and steady, watching for threats or useful mechanisms?

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia casts her own _light_ orison upon the tip of her spear before descending at the rear of the group. The cool water billows her hair behind her as she half-swims, half-sinks until she reaches the bottom. There she waits for Jan and the others to move ahead before following, one hand upon the rope tied to Frederick's waist. Communication down here is all-but impossible - still, she keeps a wary eye out, scrutinizing the walls, floor, and ceiling of the tunnel with distrust.
*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

If applicable to spot any traps or threats (from the rear of the group): (1d20+16)[*29*] (before any low-light penalties)

----------


## Albinobrow

_I can't decide if this is better or worse being warmer..._ Olofire tests out his new flippers and circles around Frederick a few times as he descends. His eyes adjust to the low light, his lungs adjust to being filled with water, and yet he feels fine. Not trying to get too far ahead, he swims down the tunnel making sure to inspect the tunnel for any other surprises the dopplegangers may have left for them. 

_Keep your eyes peeled._ He speaks to the others through their mental link.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


From https://www.d20pfsrd.com/skills/swim :



> Action
> A successful Swim check allows you to swim a quarter of your speed as a move action or half your speed as a full-round action.


So Olofire has a swim speed of 15ft right now. So move actions will be 15 ft down the tunnel and standard looking for traps:
Perception (1d20+13)[*31*] includes the +1 for trapfinding
Disable device (1d20+24)[*34*] includes +1 for trapfinding

If for any reason he needs to swim to avoid danger he gets +13 (+5 mod +8 with swim speed) to swim check. 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/57, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 56:36
Animal Aspect (Otter)  5:48 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## JWallyR

After grinning in delight at Olofire's suddenly webbed appendages, Jan chuckles before unceremoniously lurching over the brink and into the well. She begins to paddle, seemingly in the direction of nowhere in particular, with the end result of having spun more or less in place, while in so doing having entangled arms in frizzes of blue-black hair, and feet in folds of robe. A hissing string of gnomish syllables echoes in the minds of her companions as she more or less rights herself, and with a more deliberate effort, she works her way down the initial shaft. "Sorry... I always stuck to the riverbanks for a reason..." she whispers to her companions. "Can I, uh, hold onto somebody? Just in case?"

She grins sheepishly at Marzena, the nearest companion in their marching order of sorts, before seeming to remember the ensorcelled nail that was dropped down the well. With a moment's murmur and gesture, she points at the nail, which rises from the floor of the well to pick its way forward in front of the party.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

A couple of Swim checks in OOC... one failure followed by what looks like a RAW success. Gonna be rough...

Then Mage Hand on the nail to direct it forward.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map after surprise round*
Show



The column in the middle of the pool and the path down aren't really visible, as they are above the surface of the water. However, those are blocked for swimming, as they go all the way down to the pool floor.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

The giant octopus surprised the party (it beat all your Perception checks with its Stealth check). 

Using it's bone-less flexibility and being a natural sea-creature (reach 10), the octopus bites Frederick for *6* damage. Frederick needs to roll a DC 19 Fortitude save to avoid being poisoned.

It rolled an 11 on initiative, so anyone who beats an 11 (or ties and has a higher than +6 bonus to initiative) gets to act before it in round 1.

The alien environment and unfamiliar tunnels leave the party straining to see or hear threats before they are discovered. At the front of the quintet Olofire and Frederick see the flickering of faint lights up and ahead, probably 30 or 40 feet above the floor of this pool of water. Unfortunately the natural camouflage of the giant octopus guard leaves them surprised when it suddenly appears, blocking out much of the view and biting the half-orc knight in spite of his armor! As the predator tries to hinder the paladin with it's venomous beak the alarm is raised and the party begins to defend themselves!

Please read the [Mechanics] spoiler regarding the octopus' surprise round and initiative. Everyone needs to roll Initiative (in the OoC thread) and if you beat an 11 post your round 1 combat actions!

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 1*

Lydia's cry of alarm comes out as a uncanny warble through the thicker medium of water. She swims forward to get in range before thrusting at the beast with her spear!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Delay until Frederick or Olofire move, then swim into their space and attack w/ longspear.

Swim check: (1d20+3)[*21*] vs DC ??? (If unsuccessful, apply -2 atk and half damage)

power atk (1d20+6)[*7*], dmg (1d8+11)[*19*], cc (1d20+6)[*14*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*30*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 81 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 4 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1) 


_Aquatic combat rules are here._

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire grumbles to himself at not being used to his flippers yet and kicks off to a more advantageous position before attempting to bite at one of the tentakills!

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Rolled an 11 initiative but with a +7 modifier. He is going to swim clockwise around the octopus to D3, and turns to bite it!
Piranha Strike (lol) Bite attack (1d20+13)[*16*] CCx2 (1d20+13)[*17*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*18*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*12*] includes +1 from Bless

If the octopus attacks Olofire and misses he is going to spend the panache to enter to octopus' space. I guess "underfoot combat" would count for swimming above him? haha

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/57, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 56:24
Animal Aspect (Otter)  5:36 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

Grimacing against the pain, Frederick trudges forward with his shield interposed.  Lashing out with his trident, he does his best to bring the battle to the monstrous octopus before him.  "Don't be gentle!  This looks like a fearsome beast!"

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 1*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 62/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 8/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

Move to close.  I don't _think_ a 5-foot step applies, but I sure wish it did.

(1d20+13)[*27*] trident in melee
(1d20+13)[*22*] CC (33, x2)
(1d8+5)[*13*]
(1d8+5)[*7*] crit bonus

----------


## JWallyR

Jan hesitates for a moment, releasing her grip on Marzena's robes to gesture evocatively toward the octopus, her murmurs bubbling inaudibly toward the ceiling of the tunnel...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Jan begins to cast Summon Monster 4, aiming to summon (1d3)[*1*] crocodiles near the giant octopus.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 61/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map at end or Round 1*
Show



The column in the middle of the pool and the path down aren't really visible, as they are above the surface of the water. However, those are blocked for swimming, as they go all the way down to the pool floor.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Olofire moves, incurring an AoO which hits for *6* damage. It has *Grab* and tries to start a grapple (with -20 to avoid being grappled itself) but fails to get a hold of the swimming halfling.
Olofire attacks the octopus but is unable to pierce it's rubbery skin with his teeth.

Frederick moves, incurring an AoO which misses (natural 1). He then hits it for *13* damage.

Jan casts a spell, incurring an AoO which hits for *5* damage. It *Grab*s and tries to start a grapple (with -20 to avoid being grappled itself) but fails to get a hold of the gnome. Jan needs to pass a Concentration check, DC 19, or lose the spell.

Lydia moves and attacks, missing with a Natural 1.

*The giant octopus full attacks, striking at Frederick with a bite, and everyone else with two tentacles.* 
It critical hits Frederick for *20* damage! He has to roll vs poison again (DC 19 Fortitude, multiple applications of poison stack). For each stack he has he takes 1d3 STR damage each round...
Olofire is hit with two tentacles, taking *10* damage. It does not successfully grapple the slick alchemist.
Lydia is hit once for *6* damage but not grappled.
Marzena is hit twice for *6* total damage. The octopus grapples her but is not itself grappled.
Jan is hit twice for *8* total damage. She needs two more concentration checks, at DCs 17 and 19, or lose the spell. She is also grappled (the octopus is not) but can finish her spell without a fourth concentration check (for being grappled). I recommend getting free and casting defensively and/or using shorter casting-time spells.

The party begins swimming towards the cephalopod to attack and immediately realize why they are considered frightening predators in their natural habitats. Lashing out with its many tentacles, the giant creature tries to hinder the PCs as they swim towards it and begin casting spells. Though Frederick is able to stab the monster with his trident Olofire and Lydia do not injure it. Jan finds herself at risk of losing her concentration as the tentacles flail and slap at her.

Then the creature goes on the offensive, grievously biting the half-orc paladin and striking each of the other PCs and grappling both Marzena and Jan! The giant octopus remains in place, though, and it's grasp isn't as strong as it would be if it used all its tentacles instead of just one per PC.

Jan and Marzena have to handle the underwater combat _and_ being grappled. Frederick may be poisoned (again, stacking).

There are no clear rules on attacking the tentacles of a giant octopus specifically in the monster entry. However, under the called-shot rules you can find options for attacking "arms" which include tentacles, if you wish to do that.

Begin Round 2!

----------


## MuffinMan

*Round 2*

Glancing back at her companions in alarm, Lydia redirects her next spear thrust at the tentacle grappling Marzena, hoping to give her ally an advantage to escape.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stay put and full-round power attack, using a called shot against a tentacle to hopefully lower the escape DC or confer some bonus to Marzena.

Swim check: (1d20+3)[*8*] vs DC ??? (If unsuccessful, apply -2 atk and half damage)

Swift action: Use "Weapon Master" domain ability to gain benefit of Furious Focus feat for 1 round (no power atk penalty on first attack)

power atk (1d20+8)[*23*], dmg (1d8+11)[*12*], cc (1d20+8)[*15*] (20/x3), cdmg (1d8+11)[*18*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 75 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 4 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +6 / +2 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Seized by the animal's enormous tentacle, Marzena reacts with the cool of a hardened soldier. She sees Lydia's effort and tells her, "if you chop that off, great, but I can't slip out of it - so, not gonna try." Instead, she simply glares at the octopus malevolently.

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard action: Evil Eye on the octopus, giving it a -4 penalty to attack rolls. This lasts for 9 rounds unless it makes a DC20 Will save.

Move action: None, unless the tentacle gets destroyed, in which case she will try to swim away (1d20+3)[*22*]

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50 + 4 temp *Speed* ft 
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 7/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls 
*Spells and powers in effect:* Water breathing

----------


## JWallyR

Jan freezes for a heartbeat as the octopus's many limbs dart forward, and the sudden barrage of buffets interrupt her efforts. Hissing inaudibly in frustration more than pain, the gnome points imperiously at the creature's central bulk. "Could you just _die_ already, you aquatic annoyance?!" A burst of green energy darts from the outstretched finger.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Summoning failed, rolled OOC.

Jan uses her Acidic Ray:
Attack: (1d20+3)[*11*] vs touch AC for (1d6+4)[*5*] acid damage.
CC: (1d20+3)[*11*] for (1d6+4)[*5*] extra damage.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 48/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* -1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes
Grappled: -4 Dex, -2 atk/CMB, concentration checks req'd

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire kicks his newly webbed feet and moves just slightly to have a (hopefully) better stance against the giant octopus before gnashing with tooth and nail!

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


So Olofire currently *does* have a swim speed and my understanding is he _can_ take a "5 ft step" because of it. 

So first I'd like him to 5ft step to D4.
Then full attack against the octopus. Not worried about any called shots here. Just trying to take it out!
Piranha strike Bite (1d20+13)[*26*] CCx2 (1d20+13)[*32*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*16*] +Sneak Attack from flanking (4d6)[*12*]
Piranha strike Claw 1 (1d20+14)[*15*] CCx2 (1d20+14)[*28*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*13*] +Sneak Attack from flanking (4d6)[*18*]
Piranha strike Claw 2 (1d20+14)[*24*] CCx2 (1d20+14)[*15*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*14*] +Sneak Attack from flanking (4d6)[*14*]

If attacked and missed, spend panache to get "underfoot" as a reaction. 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 41/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 56:18
Animal Aspect (Otter)  5:30 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## Farmerbink

"Enough then!"  With a roar of pain and fury, Frederick lashes out ferociously with his trident.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 2*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 59/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 6/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 7/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

swift action to LoH self: (4d6)[*17*] HP - included above
Free action rage!

Full attack with trident:
(1d20+13)[*27*] power attack
(1d20+13)[*23*] CC (33, x2)
(1d8+11)[*12*] damage
(1d8+11)[*17*] crit bonus damage

(1d20+8)[*14*] power attack
(1d20+8)[*13*] CC (28, x2)
(1d8+11)[*19*] damage
(1d8+11)[*12*] crit bonus damage

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map at end of Combat*
Show



The column in the middle of the pool and the path down aren't really visible, as they are above the surface of the water. However, those are blocked for swimming, as they go all the way down to the pool floor.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lydia fails her swim check but hits the octopus' tentacle for *6* damage. For *1* round it takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls, ability checks, or skill checks with the tentacle grappling Marzena.
Marzena uses _Evil Eye_ - it passes it's save and has -4 to hit until the beginning of it's next turn (or a _Cackle_ Hex begins...
Jan's _Acidic Ray_ hits for *5* damage.
Olofire 5-ft steps and full attacks, hitting twice for *56* damage total.
Frederick drops the octopus with his attack, leaving it dying in the water.

Unfortunately for the octopus, it's ambush failed to remove enough of the PCs as a threat. As Marzena prepares for a longer combat the rest of the party directs their ire at the invertebrate with lethal intensity. Specifically, Dr. Lightfoot demonstrates the value of adapting to the environment with a brutal attack more reminiscent of a predatory fish than a halfling, instinctively clawing and biting at the giant octopus in its most vulnerable spot - the eyes and bulbous head.

In a moment it's tentacles all relax and it begins to bleed into the water as it drifts slowly towards the bottom of the flooded chamber.

End of combat!

Now that they have a moment to breath (water), the party can see that this very plain chamber is a large cube filled with water and a column rising up the middle. On the other side of the column from the entrance is a short metal ladder that barely reaches the surface of the water. It leads to a platform at the top of the pillar about ten feet above the waterline. There is a lever in the middle of this platform and a small stone platform leading to a closed door.

A casual glance of floor of the chamber suggests that the party may be the first threat to have found this place - there are no remains to be found, neither of octopus-meals or equipment. There are several drains, suggesting this room (and the previous well-shaft) could be drained. It's also likely the boneless-guardian could escape through these when it was still alive.

Do you investigate the chamber, the lever, or the door? Or do you do something else?

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia prods the octopus remains with her longspear several times, making sure it isn't playing possum before turning her attention to the rest of the submerged chamber. She swims slowly around the circumference, using the thin _light_ from her orison to banish the murk and shadows one foot at a time. "It's actually _clean_ down here - too clean..." Once she has finished examining the floors she climbs up the ladder to the top of the stone cylinder, pausing to allow her allies to catch up and her sodden equipment to drain.

*Spoiler: Searching*
Show

Perception (1d20+16)[*20*] if applicable to search for loot/traps along the bottom of the chamber, drains, and ladder.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan takes quick advantage of the creature's relaxing grip, wriggling and shoving at the newly-lifeless tentacle to disentangle herself. After unceremoniously peeling the last of its stubborn suckers from her person, the gnome aims a ferocious kick at the gelatinous appendage... and succeeds primarily in causing herself to spin slightly in place. "Ugh," she scoffs through the _Message_ spell, as she drifts into an upside-down orientation.

While the others explore the chamber, Jan's efforts remain intently focused on righting herself, taming her loose robes and flowing hair, and cautiously propelling herself in the general direction of the ladder. She grips a rung near the bottom with evident relief, and clings tightly to it.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire takes but a moment to pull the octopus out of his teeth, trying to hide in the carnage created smoke screen. Yet satisfied with his mobility, he swims around the chamber circling up towards the top looking for anything of interest. You're right Lydia. I'll help you look.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Olofire will look around as well making his way around and up the pool making his way to the lever, looking for traps.

Perception (1d20+13)[*31*] (includes +1 vs traps) 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 41/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 56:12
Animal Aspect (Otter)  5:24 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

"See? Nothing to worry about. With a team like you guys, at least. Feels safer here than I was with fifty soldiers and the walls of Blackwall Keep around me!" Marzena quips as the limp tentacle falls off her. She admires Jan's antics with a fond smile. "Don't go all spinning like that my friend, that will make your mind all dizzy and we want your spells aimed straight!"

She makes light of the situation outwardly, but her sharp eye remains alert to any threats. "Can you find an opening?"

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick grunts with evident satisfaction as Olofire's savage assault wrecks the would-be-ambusher.

"Good hit doctor," he murmurs, grimacing his teeth as his body continues to resist the poison seeping out from his injury.  He groans as he overcomes the effect and turns his attention to matters closer at hand.  "Olofire, would you mind inspecting this ladder before we use it?  I don't imagine I'll miss this place when we're done here," he quips, as he waits for the temporarily aquatic Halfling's diagnosis.

*Spoiler: Frederick, post combat*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 59/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 5/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 7/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

As I understand, succeeding against the higher DC means the remaining DC is the "normal" value. [roll]1d2d0+10[/roll] vs 19 else (1d3)[*3*] str damage.
If successful, this is 2 so the effect ends.  If not:
(1d20+10)[*20*] vs 19 else (1d3)[*2*] str damage
I hope it doesn't come to this: 
(1d20+10)[*18*] vs 19 else (1d3)[*3*] str damage
For better or worse, this would be the 6th round:
(1d20+10)[*19*] vs 19 else (1d3)[*3*] str damage

edit: botched the formatting but the first successful save should end the effect.   :Small Eek:

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



None of the PCs find anything while searching the flooded chamber - apparently it is kept clean and cleared of debris, perhaps by draining it first. As no one manipulates the lever on top of the platform you discover nothing new from it.

Past the unlocked door two iron double doors cap the long hallway on both ends. The far wall has four doors spaced evenly along its length, with only a lone door on the other side. The hall is quiet and empty - if the doppelgangers suspect you have made it past their octopus-guard there is no indication from the empty passageway.

You can still manipulate the lever if you like. Otherwise you have six new doors to consider!

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick grunts, striding towards the bare hallway.  "I see no reason to play with unfamiliar levers.  Shall we press on for now?"

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia snifffs, wringing the last drops of water out of her robes. "Presumably it controls the water level in this chamber, but I see no reason to test it now. Yes, let's press on. I recommend choosing a direction and encircling the perimeter - say, going west to follow the right-hand wall? And stay alert! Remember things in here are not always what they seem..." Her mind goes to the recent encounter with the mimics, and she glowers.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan pauses at the edge of the water to attempt to wring out the bulk of the water from her robes and hair. The latter seem to regain their typical, nearly-animate frizziness within moments, but her usually loose and flowing robes seem to fare far worse, bunching and flopping gracelessly about the tiny gnome's torso and limbs, their _splat_ting sounds threatening to echo down the corridor. Looking down at them with disgust, she turns to sigh helplessly at Olofire. "I guess I better let you take the lead, as per the usual arrangement, eh?"

----------


## Albinobrow

Yeah, I can do that. Any preference on which way to go? He quietly slinks down the hall, rubbing the water out of his eyes and ears, taking extra caution as he waits for his webbed feet to return to normal. He peers down the hallway carefully inspecting the walls, floors, and ceiling, as well as the doors as they approach. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Stealth (1d20+22)[*32*]
Perception vs traps (1d20+13)[*16*]

Just approaching the first set of double doors before the perpendicular hallway. At least until we have a consensus on which direction we want to go. 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 41/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 56:00
Animal Aspect (Otter)  5:12 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 3/3 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Any direction seems as good or bad as any other... I'll vote for what the cards say. A card of the mind goes West, a card of the body goes East..."

Her deck of cards appears in her hand, shuffled so fast the cards seem to move by themselves. She opens the deck, showing... "The Vision. Either knowledge, or madness. Appropriate in this crazy place, for sure! Anyway, that means West for me."

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d6)[*4*] (1d9)[*6*] on the Harrow deck.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The party carefully moves forward, checking the first door to the west (right) and finding a simple and utilitarian toilet - clean but plain. There is nothing of value here, nor anything to make it stand out in any way.

Opening the next door reveals a very different scene, however. Two tables, each surrounded by plain wooden chairs, sit in the middle of this chamber. Unorganized heaps of maps, notes, and books cover each table. A large map of the City of Greyhawk hangs on the west wall opposite the door. In the southeast corner is a short bookshelf crammed with well-bound hardback books and journals. Sorting through this trove of papers and documents will take some time...

So far you've not encountered more defenders, but you know that at least two doppelgangers retreated from your initial assault. They have likely raised the alarm, though you see no evidence of that yet. It is possible one or both were defenders in the cell block area, but you haven't confirmed that.

Looking through this room will take at least two hours before you can really make heads or tails of it all. This does not preclude you from searching this room if so desired - I'm just trying to manage the amount of effort you put into reading all the material here right now.

----------


## MuffinMan

"_Excellent!_" Lydia exclaims, keeping her voice lower than usual to maintain some semblance of stealth. "This must be the foe's base of strategic operations! With this we should be able to divine their purpose and recent activities in the city - maybe even where other agents are currently stationed!" She considers the heap of documents and journals with a frown. "Alas, I think we need to secure the area before we can exploit it. Let's make a quick check of this room - I've had my fill of illusions, mimics, and invisible foes!" Setting her jaw in determination she proceeds to walk the circumference of the room, prodding each wall, crevice, and piece of furniture with her spear to verify its authenticity.

*Spoiler: Searching*
Show

Let's take 10 to look for secret doors or traps or anything like that - with Perception that's *26*.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick nods his agreement.  "Don't take too much time," he murmurs, turning to stand sentinel facing the hallway.  Back above water, he has his preferred blade in hand, and scowls almost angrily at everything- even the floors and walls.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan raises an eyebrow in evident amusement as Lydia sets about with the butt of her spear, prodding nooks and crannies. With a whisper and a gesture toward her own, wide-set eyes, the gnome blinks, and with a suddenly, and _peculiarly_ piercing gaze, the gnome casts about, looking for the unseen...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I think Detect Invisibility is still active, but she will also cast Detect Magic and scan the room for anything interesting. If she doesn't find anything, she'll return to the hallway and look for any hint of magic out there...
Perception: (1d20+3)[*15*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Okay, tons of intelligence here, could be super useful. I can try to skim through it. Or do we try to take as much as we can with us to read later at leisure?" Marzena beings to parse some of the papers that appear to be the most recent, aware that the team doesn't have the luxury of time.

----------


## Farmerbink

"I wouldn't trust a word of it to be true," Frederick grunts.

----------


## Albinobrow

I hate to be that guy, but time is ticking. Not only with my transformation, but they already know we are here and the longer we delay the more they can prepare. Please hurry. 

Olofire paces slightly by the door looking down the hall for any sign of trouble. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Perception looking for trouble (1d20+12)[*28*] +1 for traps

Also gonna do a little spontaneous healing and down a CLW (1d8+5)[*13*] brings to 59HP

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 59/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 55:48
Animal Aspect (Otter)  5:00 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party finishes looking at the various scattered papers and turns to leave the way they came, carefully stepping back into the hallway. They have four doors on the right and one set of double doors across the hallway from the planning room. As they approach the first door Olofire checks it briefly and confirms that it is locked.

Do you spend the time on the first door, unlocking it and/or checking for traps? Or do you move on to any of the other doors? With a quick answer either here or in Discord I can give you more...

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena tries to think quickly. Indeed, time presses. "Let me pack up as much as I can. Meanwhile, why don't you go check the door opposite?" She goes on to grab a stack of scrolls that appear potentially important. "At least, this will mess up with whatever plans they're preparing here..."

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick grunts, looking down over Olofire.  "You pick a door, friend.  I'll be with you."

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire nods, Alright, watch my back. They're bound to appear again at any moment.. Crouching forward, he slinks down the hallway heading to the other door, listening for any signs of the enemy.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Olofire goes down the hall to the opposite double door, checking for traps along the way.

I'll roll a few things for various possible scenarios. 

Perception (1d20+13)[*31*]

If it is trapped I'll need to disable that first (1d20+23)[*35*]

If the door is locked, disable device (1d20+24)[*41*] 

*Spoiler: Character Stats* 
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 59/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 55:42
Animal Aspect (Otter)  4:54 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Olofire slinks across the hallway, listening briefly to each of the doors on his right and hearing nothing on the other sides. As he approaches the far door he feels a draft, from an odd angle. The odd sensation causes him to slow and check the floor carefully, where he finds a _very_ well hidden trap door. He stops and considers his options carefully...

You can disable the trap with the Disable Device roll you've already made, *Albinobrow*. Since you know it's here, though, you could also trigger it and see where it goes without falling into it. The trap covers the entire span of the hallway - to reach the far door you will need to cross the 10x10 ft trap door.

Alternatively you could check out any of the other doors more carefully. You know the first is locked, but didn't check the others as you went.

----------


## Albinobrow

Wait. This floor is, aha! Yup another trap door. Give me a moment Without wasting any more time he disables the trap so that he and his party can walk over safely to the other door. Once there he listens for any sound on the other side before checking for another trap.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Another perception check (1d20+13)[*31*]
Another disable device for potential trap (1d20+24)[*42*]
And I had rolled to unlock the door in my last post but can reroll in OOC if needed.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After securing the trap door Olofire steps up to the double doors. Immediately he finds that the doors are fake - plain, wooden doors installed against a solid stone wall. 

The double doors were only bait for the pit trap.

As Olofire stands and turns to tell the rest of the party he sees the other four doors open, revealing doppelgangers moving to attack! He's able to give the alarm just in time to prevent the ambush from surprising the PCs...

No one is surprised - roll initiative! Anyone beating an 11 acts now.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Farmerbink

"Behind me!" Frederick shouts, as he roughly shoves past Marzena and Jan.  "Deal with those two and regroup!" he barks, bringing his falchion to bear against the nearest doppelgänger.

*Spoiler: Frederick round 1*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 59/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 5/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 7/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

I would love to end up in L/??, if blondie over here has an opportunity to move.  If not, I suppose K is better than wasting my turn bull rushing an ally.

Attack the Dopp in L/??-1
(1d20+10)[*21*] falchion power attack
(1d20+10)[*29*] CC 28+, x2
(2d4+16)[*22*] damage
(2d4+16)[*22*] crit bonus

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia is moving in coordinated fashion before Frederick finishes barking his orders. Stepping back for clearance she jabs viciously at the foes in the nearest doorway. "We'll hold this line! Help the doctor!" she cries to the mages at her side.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Initiative *12* in OOC. 5ft step "up-left" in order to reach column K next to Jan. Then, full-attack the baddy in the doorway w/ longspear.

(swift action to gain Furious Focus for 1 round via Weapon Master)

power atk1 (1d20+10)[*24*], dmg1 (1d8+11)[*12*], cc1 (1d20+10)[*19*] (20/x3), cdmg1 (2d8+22)[*30*]
power atk2 (1d20+3)[*14*], dmg2 (1d8+11)[*16*], cc1 (1d20+3)[*15*] (20/x3), cdmg1 (2d8+22)[*32*]

AoOs if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*14*], dmg (1d8+11)[*16*], cc (1d20+8)[*15*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*29*]
power atk (1d20+8)[*19*], dmg (1d8+11)[*17*], cc (1d20+8)[*27*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*29*]
power atk (1d20+8)[*12*], dmg (1d8+11)[*18*], cc (1d20+8)[*18*] (20/x3), cdmg (2d8+22)[*30*]
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 75 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 23 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 4 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 1 cont'd*
Show

Lydia moving away allows Frederick's action to be a 5-foot step and full-round attack.

Here's the iterative:
(1d20+5)[*8*] falchion
(1d20+5)[*11*] CC (23+, x2)
(2d4+16)[*20*] damage
(2d4+16)[*24*] crit bonus

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire turns with a glare, Very sneaky... And he steps up baring tooth and nail to the final visible foes! 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Rolled a 27 Initiative in OOC

5ft step up to P and full attacking doppleganger in O. 

Piranha Strike Bite (1d20+12)[*24*] CCx2 (1d20+12)[*26*] DMG (1d6+12)[*16*] + Sneak Attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*13*] 
Piranha Strike Claw 1 (1d20+13)[*30*] CCx2 (1d20+13)[*32*] DMG (1d4+12)[*14*] + Sneak Attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*15*] 
Piranha Strike Claw 2 (1d20+13)[*33*] *CRIT* CCx2 (1d20+13)[*28*] DMG (1d4+12)[*14*] + Sneak Attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*14*] 

AoO if given Piranha Strike Bite (1d20+12)[*19*] CCx2 (1d20+12)[*26*] DMG (1d6+12)[*17*] + Sneak Attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*15*] 

Then if one attacks and misses will definitely be spending a panache point to enter its space for underfoot combat!

*Spoiler: character stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 59/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 55:36
Animal Aspect (Otter)  4:48 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## JWallyR

Jan turns her head, noting the doors beginning to open at their flank. With a scoffing expression and a contemptuous "_Hmph,_" she gestures, dismissively flinging magical energies at the arriving dopplegangers...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting Grease at I2 (?) through J3 (?) to cover the hallway, Reflex vs DC *18* else the foremost doppleganger falls.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 48/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes (??)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Your PCs are the ones with the portraits facing the correct direction. If you aren't sure which is which, then you have a better idea how the PCs feel right now!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lydia 5-ft steps, full attacks a doppelganger, and bloodies it.
Frederick 5-ft steps, full attacks, and bloodies a doppelganger.
Olofire 5-ft steps, full attacks, and kills two doppelgangers.
Jan casts _Grease_ and the doppelganger in the AoE passes its save.

All the doppelgangers (quickly) assume the appearances of the PCs! It's unsettling...

One injured doppelgangers (wearing Lydia's face) 5-ft steps (passing an Acrobatics check to do so in the _Grease_) to attack Lydia with two clawed hands, missing both times. 
Frederick's clone attacks with two claws, critical hitting once for *15* damage.
The four remaining doppelgangers draw hand crossbows and fire at the heroes! One hits Marzena for *4* damage (including sneak attack) and one hits Jan for *3* damage.

The party executes like a well-oiled military unit, with Olofire removing a pair of flanking attacks and Jan hindering the approach from the other side while the others begin wearing down their attackers. Right as the party gets their rhythm, though, the doppelgangers all take on familiar forms - the heroes! The renderings are uncanny for their accuracy, with the only differences being the clawed hands and small, hand-crossbows the enemies wield. A doppelganger wearing Frederick's form slashes him painfully across an exposed arm while two others shoot Marzena and Jan, respectively. The attackers make no sound, not even one of concern for their fellows, as they continue to press the attack!

Begin Round 2!

----------


## MuffinMan

As the enemies closes Lydia drops her longspear and quickly draws her sword. "Focus! Don't get distracted by their tricks!" she cries as she slashes against "herself".

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action to draw sword, so just a single attack against the Lydia clone standing in the grease.

Weapon Master (3/8) to gain Furious Focus for one round.

power atk (1d20+8)[*16*], dmg (1d8+11)[*17*], cc (1d20+8)[*11*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+22)[*24*]
_Oops: forgot to apply Furious Focus, increasing the attacks roll to 18 and cc to 13._

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 75 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 19 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 4 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Gwynfrid

_Should have seen that one coming._ Marzena makes a face, furious after herself for missing the clues and getting wholly surprised by this ambush. But, fortunately, her comrades are on top of the situation. She smiles smugly as she sees the good Doctor eviscerate the two enemies most dangerous to her. "All right, my turn... Nice try hiding your ugly faces behind ours, but that won't save you!" She begins casting a spell that the cards revealed to her only recently...

"Sortez, noirs tentacules
Étranglez mes ennemis
Sans crainte du ridicule
Menez guerre sans merci!"

Out of the floor, a sea of arcane, dark tentacles emerge, reaching hungrily!

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Black Tentacles, centered on F3/G4. All doppelgangers in the area get attacked by tentacles with a Grapple maneuver (1d20+13)[*14*]. If caught, they're grappled and take (1d6+4)[*6*] damage.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50  (temp hp are now gone) *Speed* 30 ft
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 7/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls 
*Spells and powers in effect:* Water breathing

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick snorts, equal parts derision and amusement.  "It'll take more than parlor tricks to save you now!" he growls, returning the clawed blow with interest.

*Spoiler: Frederick round 2*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 49/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 5/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 6/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

Swift: Lay on hands self for (2d6)[*5*] HP
Free action: Rage
Full attack the "other Frederick."  If the first hit drops him, 5-foot step into the room to continue the attack.

(1d20+12)[*16*] falchion power attack
(1d20+12)[*16*] CC 30+, x2
(2d4+19)[*26*] damage
(2d4+19)[*24*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*11*] iterative power attack
(1d20+7)[*12*] CC 25+, x2
(2d4+19)[*21*] damage
(2d4+19)[*22*] crit bonus

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire quickly joins the partys looking to the matching faces and weapons in hand to help determine which is which. He passes two Fredericks and Jans, before getting to a trio of Lydias and clawing the one clawing _his_ Lydia.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Slowly make my way across the hall. 

Move action to J4
Acrobatics to stand if needed (1d20+16)[*17*]
Piranha strike claw attack at "Lydia" in J3 [roll]1c20+13[/roll] *19 rolled in OOC thread* CC (1d20+13)[*32*] DMG (1d4+12)[*13*] Crit dmg (1d4+12)[*14*] Sneak Attack if applicable (4d6)[*14*]

If an AoO presents itself Piranha strike claw attack at "Lydia" in J3 [roll]1c20+13[/roll] CC (1d20+13)[*31*] DMG (1d4+12)[*16*] Crit dmg (1d4+12)[*14*] Sneak Attack if applicable (4d6)[*19*]

If an adjacent enemy attacks and misses spend a panache to enter their space via underfoot assault. 

*Spoiler: Character Stats* 
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 59/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 24, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 16, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 55:30
Animal Aspect (Otter)  4:42 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## JWallyR

Jan lets out a squeal that seems to be at least as much indignant as pain. "Ugh. _Dispatch_ these charlatans, my friends!" cries the gnome, flinging her arms wide toward her companions...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Haste: 8 rounds of +1 attack on a FRA, +1 atk, dodge, reflex saves, +30 movement speed.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 45/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes (??)
Haste: +1 FRA, +1 atk/dodge/reflex, +30ft movement. 7 rds remaining

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Round 2 cont'd*
Show

Thanks to Jan's haste, another attack:

(1d20+12)[*14*] falchion power attack
(1d20+12)[*28*] CC 30+, x2
(2d4+19)[*24*] damage
(2d4+19)[*23*] crit bonus

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Jan casts _Haste_ on the party.
Lydia attacks and drops the doppelganger closest to her.
Marzena casts _Black Tentacles_, but the grapple check is a natural "1," so no immediate effect.
Frederick attacks and kills a doppelganger. He then 5-ft steps and misses the doppelganger disguised as Jan twice.
Olofire moves to the edge of the _Grease_ and the _Black Tentacles_ and bloodies a doppelganger (of Lydia) through the doorway.

None of the doppelgangers have ranks in either Knowledge (Arcana) or Spellcraft, so they don't know what the _Black Tentacles_ really do. As such they are ignoring it for now.

The doppelgangers quickly adjust their forms, matching the enemies in melee, and charge to attack with their claws!
Frederick's clone hits him once for *11* damage.
Lydia's (new) clone misses. Olofire does get an AoO that hits as it passes him.
Olofire is attacked by two enemies, twice by the injured doppelganger (both attacks miss) and once by another (which also misses). He steps in to perform and underfoot assault, spending a panache point.

Blood is spilled on both sides as Marzena casts another spell and the two groups clash. Several doppelgangers shift their forms again - it appears they want to fight enemies they've mimicked - and though Frederic is hit the enemies don't accomplish much more than that. The PCs down two of the shapeshifters as they try to hold the line.

All party members are _Hasted_ for 6 more rounds, providing them +30 ft to (all) movement speeds, +1 on to hit rolls, +1 dodge bonus to AC, +1 to Reflex Saves, and when making a full attack action they can make one extra attack with one natural or manufactured weapon.

Olofire used a Panache Point. Please note that on your character sheet, *Albinobrow*.

Begin Round 3!

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire now twisting between and around, full face on with two wearing his own face, he does not hesitate to hastily unleash tooth and nail against them. There are none like me you cheap fakes!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Staying put, he will use a full attack action. Rolling without flanking bonus, but should an ally come adjacent to Olofire before the attacks, the enemy whose space he shares will be considered flanked. That being said he will first attack the wounded doppleganger in the door and then move to the doppleganger in the same space. 

Piranha Attack Bite (1d20+13)[*29*] CC (1d20+13)[*14*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*16*] Crit dmg (1d6+12)[*18*] + Sneak attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*18*]
Piranha Attack Claw 1 (1d20+14)[*29*] CC (1d20+14)[*25*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*16*] Crit dmg (1d4+12)[*15*] + Sneak attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*15*]
Piranha Attack Claw 2 (1d20+14)[*25*] CC (1d20+14)[*23*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*15*] Crit dmg (1d4+12)[*13*] + Sneak attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*20*]
Hasted Piranha Attack Bite (1d20+13)[*18*] CC (1d20+13)[*25*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*14*] Crit dmg (1d6+12)[*17*] + Sneak attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*17*]


AoO if given Piranha Attack Bite (1d20+13)[*28*] CC (1d20+13)[*32*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*15*] Crit dmg (1d6+12)[*16*] + Sneak attack (if applicable) (4d6)[*11*]

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 59/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 25, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 17, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 55:24
Animal Aspect (Otter)  4:36 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Bless +1 to Atk and saves VS fear
Haste 
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 2/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's eyes shoot open as wide as they can go as she feels a rush of adrenaline surging through her veins. Wordlessly she lashes out with her blade at blinding speed, battering her clone mercilessly!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full attack the Lydia clone!

Weapon Master (4/8) to gain Furious Focus for one round.

furious power atk (1d20+11)[*31*], dmg (1d8+11)[*19*] (cc (1d20+11)[*14*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+11)[*13*])
_^critical threat if a 14 confirms!_
haste power atk (1d20+9)[*11*], dmg (1d8+11)[*12*] (cc (1d20+9)[*11*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+11)[*12*])
iterative power atk (1d20+4)[*7*], dmg (1d8+11)[*18*] (cc (1d20+4)[*10*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+11)[*15*])

If the Lydia clone is downed, 5ft step to J/4 adjacent to Olofire. Acrobatics (1d20+1)[*2*] vs DC 10 to move. (Failed to move, but Reflex save in OOC was *20* to avoid falling prone.)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 75 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 20 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick grunts, and redoubles his efforts, bolstered by Jan's arcane boon.

*Spoiler: Frederick round 3*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 38/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 5/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 6/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

Free action: Rage
Full attack the "other Frederick."  If the first hit drops him, 5-foot step into the room to continue the attack.

(1d20+12)[*30*] falchion power attack
(1d20+12)[*25*] CC 30+, x2
(2d4+19)[*26*] damage
(2d4+19)[*26*] crit bonus

(1d20+12)[*24*] haste bonus power attack
(1d20+12)[*23*] CC 30+, x2
(2d4+19)[*23*] damage
(2d4+19)[*21*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*25*] falchion power attack
(1d20+7)[*21*] CC 25, x2
(2d4+19)[*23*] damage
(2d4+19)[*24*] crit bonus

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena is a little disappointed by the lack of immediate success for her newfangled spell, as her enemies appear to easily dodge the tentacles. Such magic, however, has the great merit of persistence. The tentacles mindlessly continue to try and grab everyone in the area... Including the daring Doctor! Hoping that her friend can handle the inconvenience better than the doppelgangers, she turns her attention to Frederick's opponent. Her withering glare is disconcerting, for one half the size of the half-orc...

She looks back at the mass of writhing tentacles, appreciating the much improving outcome. "My apologies, Doctor. I didn't wish to give them a warning, and now I realize that you didn't get one either", she says calmly. "I can dismiss the magic now if you wish?" 

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard action: Evil Eye on the Frederick clone, giving it a -4 penalty to AC. This lasts for 9 rounds unless it makes a DC20 Will save.
No move.

Meanwhile, the Black Tentacles continue to attack. Everyone in the area is subject to a Grapple maneuver (1d20+13)[*33*]. If caught, they're grappled and take (1d6+4)[*8*] damage.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50  (temp hp are now gone) *Speed* 30 ft
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 7/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls 
*Spells and powers in effect:* Water breathing

----------


## JWallyR

> "My apologies, Doctor. I didn't wish to give them a warning, and now I realize that you didn't get one either", she says calmly. "I can dismiss the magic now if you wish?"


"Oh, I wouldn't worry about _that_ too much!" giggles Jan, already gesturing toward the halfling. "He may be a lot more _slippery_ than you expect!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast Grease at Olofire, granting +10 on CMD to avoid and escape grapples.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 45/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 14, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 6, *Will* 6, *CMB* +2, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes (??)
Haste: +1 FRA, +1 atk/dodge/reflex, +30ft movement. 6 rds remaining

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Olofire kills one of his doppelgangers and is shaken for one round from the emotional/psychic trauma... His following attacks still hit, killing the other clone too.
Lydia attacks and kills her doppelganger. She is shaken for one round from the emotional/psychic trauma... She could move into the _Grease_ and _Black Tentacles_, but I don't think that makes much sense now that Olofire's doppelgangers are dead.
Frederick critical hits his doppelganger and would be shaken if he weren't a paladin and immune to fear.
Marzena cancels her _Black Tentacles_ spell to spare Olofire 8 damage...
Jan doesn't need to cast _Grease_, since combat is over. Instead she dismisses the spell underneath Olofire out of precaution.

In a sudden display of martial prowess, Olofire, Lydia, and Frederick kill each of the doppelgangers mimicking them. Marzena dismisses her spell to protect Olofire and Jan cuts hers short as she sees the enemies all fall. With a contemptuous gesture the little gnome dismisses her earlier casting and looks around at the bodies nearby.

Both Olofire and Lydia feel a distinct wave of existential dread as they strike the doppelgangers mimicking them - the experience is unsettling, and they are briefly fearful of their own mortality... The experience passes quickly, though, and the party are left alone in the hallway with eight dead or dying doppelgangers.

End of combat.

Before you the four doors are all open, leading into rather plain sleeping quarters. Each contains identical (and comfortable-looking) beds, a washbasin, two full-length mirrors, and a large wardrobe. As the party investigates the rooms they find the wardrobes are practically stuffed with clothing - between the four rooms every sort of outfit imaginable appears to be assembled. It's a dazzling array of costumes, complete with various bits of jewelry and other trinkets to complete any disguise necessary. Specifically, each room contains one royal outfit and one noble's outfit in addition to the rest. All in all, this collection would be quite valuable to the right buyer.

*Spoiler: Searching and collecting the items*
Show

You will need an extra-planar space to store all this, or plan to remove it in multiple trips. The clothing at least takes up a ton of room.

The jewelry and trinkets are non-magical but well-made, total value of 500 GP. The DC to appraise them is casually easy to pass.

What do you do now?

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Bloody double-dealing bastards... With this equipment, and their mind powers, they could impersonate anyone. And given time, they're organized enough to pretty much take the city over!" Marzena begins to realize the extent and sophistication of the dopplegangers' operation.

While the team searches the premises and takes a bit of time to recover from the brief fight, the former battlemage looks around the area. "I don't know you, but my nose tells me that's not all there is to it. This place is deception upon trap upon hideout upon ruse... There's got to be more to it."

Her deck of cards appears in her hands. She begins a complex manipulation, checking out a card from time to time as she incants:

"C'est assez de toutes ces ficelles
Il est facile d'imaginer
Qu'un recoin par ici recèle
Une porte bien dissimulée?"

Her eyes take a strange yellow sheen as she begins to roam the whole area to scrutinize every wall, every square foot of floor and ceiling, and the insides of every closet.

*Spoiler*
Show

I'm going to assume that while we search through the stuff, we have time of heal as necessary (Marzena is not hurt, she just used up the temporary hp from False Life).

Casting Detect Secret Doors, which lasts 10 minutes at CL 10. She'll search the whole level.

----------


## Farmerbink

"I doubt I'll ever be confident we got them all," Frederick grumbles.  Trusting her eyes better than his, he carefully clomps around behind Marzena, prepared to protect her should anything else jump out.

----------


## MuffinMan

"Well, four less of them is a good start!" Lydia retorts, ramming her blade home into its sheath with a heavy sigh. "Added to those we've slain before and they _must_ be nearing depletion! This place isn't _that_ large. A single warehouse and perhaps some excavation - it couldn't garrison more than a score of men, could it?" While Marzena searches the walls for secret doors, Lydia returns to the planning room to glean as much additional information from the foe's maps and writings as she can in the time available.

----------


## Albinobrow

As much as I want to agree with you Lydia, these things have shown us at the very least, not everything is as it seems. Olofire downs and extract, I'll help you look as well Marzena. While he checks the now empty rooms, looking for any indication that there might be more to be seen, he drinks 2 more of his extracts, stretching this way and that as the few wounds he has stich themselves up. 

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Downing an enemy gives Olofire his Panache point back to his max of 3. 
Olofire will drink his own Detect Secret Doors extract and look in different rooms from Marzena, hoping to find anything sooner rather than later. 
He follows that up with his Alchemical Allocation, and Cure light wounds extract. (1d8+5)[*13*] HP gained. At max HP now. 

If in the first 5 minutes no one finds anything, in these rooms. Olofire will 100% let the others now that he is going to check back in the tunnel area and pillar and take his Animal Aspect extract again choosing otter to check underwater for the last 5 minutes.

*Spoiler: Stealth, DC 39 to notice*
Show


(1d20+22)[*39*] to hide the fact that he spit the Cure light wounds back in the flask to use again later.


*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 25, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 17, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 53:54
Animal Aspect (Otter)  3:06 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
Detect Secret Doors 10:00
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## JWallyR

Jan sniffs dismissively at the duplicate that took her form, though a shiver works its way through her tiny form as she watches it... _melt_ back into its half-formed natural state.

Y'know, she muses, as the others make their way to scan the area, "for all their sneaky tricks, it seems they have a very poor grasp of the arcane. I wonder..."

With a murmur and a gesture, the gnome closes her large, wide-set eyes, only to reveal an iridescent shimmer in their reflection of the dim lighting. "S'pose it couldn't hurt to look... maybe there are some _less_ mundane tricks around here..."

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Jan casts Detect Magic and follows Marzena and Frederick, stopping to observe and inspect any magical auras that she sees.
Spellcraft mod is +8, Arcane Knowledge is +6.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The party takes a moment to catch their breath before searching more diligently. With all apparent threats neutralized, they have the time to do this thoroughly, so they do. Marzena finds two secret doors, essentially on opposite sides of this area. First, the party overlooked a pair of stacked secret doors leaving from the planning room. The other door is in the last of the bedrooms along a diagonal wall. Neither door is locked - just well-hidden.

With Olofire helping her Jan takes a look down into the pit trap. She discovers that there are two auras of magic down the hole - both illusion spells. One is a figment and the other a glamer, apparently covering up something on the bottom. Exploring it further will take some effort and piercing the illusions will require some effort, as it appears disbelieving the figment is not enough to see through the image of the pit floor.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



Do you further investigate the magically-enhanced pit trap, or one of the two sets of secret doors? To determine more about the magical auras (including possibly identifying the spells) Jan will need a Knowledge (Arcana) or (Divine) check. Other casters can assist with this if they want to inspect the auras too. If you move beyond either sets of double doors I will need marching orders and any related skill checks (Perception, Stealth, etc...) noted ahead of time.

Olofire didn't need to use any extracts yet.

----------


## Albinobrow

*Spoiler: Spellcraft Check*
Show


I'm not the best at these but I'll give it a shot since I'm right there with Jan. (1d20+10)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

"Let's reconvene before we choose a route," Frederick grumbles, eyeing the previously-hidden doors with unmasked suspicion.  He waits for Lydia and Marzena to return to their allies in the hallway before deliberately stepping away from the war room.  

"We should eventually pursue every nook of this devilish rathole.  Let's start in here," he points to the room at the end of the hall with its own secret door.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Given the time, Frederick will let Olofire inspect the door for traps and threats before going through first himself.

----------


## JWallyR

"Hmmm.... wouldja look at that..." murmurs Jan, as the pit trap's illusions reveal themselves to her magically-enhanced sight. "I wonder..." she says, peering intently down into the pit.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

A couple of Knowledge checks:
(1d20)[*7*]
(1d20)[*17*]

Arcana is +6, religion is untrained and +0

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Jan is unable to make sense of the auras she sees.

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia moves to inspect the magical auras in the pit trap at Jan's announcement of them.
*Spoiler: Knowledge: Religion*
Show

(1d20+8)[*22*]


"Two hidden doors, deception upon deception!" Lydia frowns. "Were I in charge of this rat's nest I would put the most important locations behind the planning room. But with these craven tricksters it's like to be exactly the opposite! We may at well go down the door Frederick identified, first. After all, we're already here."

*Spoiler: Marching order & skills*
Show

Lydia will volunteer to bring up the rear. Probably Frederick leads, and the squishier members in the middle?
Perception (1d20+16)[*20*] as we venture into the next room.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire nods to the rest of the party and first checks the unlocked secret door near the pit for any traps before leading the party through to the next area. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Checking out secret door at R6.

Perception (1d20+13)[*32*] includes +1 for traps
Disable device if necessary (1d20+24)[*31*] includes +1 for traps

*Spoiler: Character Stats* 
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 25, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 17, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 53:24
Animal Aspect (Otter)  2:36 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## DarkOne7141981

(I'm going to wait just a bit before adjudicating the new room for OoC reasons. I will update this room in a couple of days.)

Lydia recognizes the divine aura as that of a _Silence_ spell, somehow lasting permanently at the bottom of the pit trap. A moment later Marzena looks inside and explains that the arcane aura is an _Illusory Wall_, arranged horizontally. It's impossible to determine what is below the wall without physically getting into the pit and leaning down past the illusion, but presumably something is down there. Olofire points out the slick, smooth walls of the pit appear to be (physically) greased - he's not confident he (or anyone else) could climb it. 

A strong rope, tied to a PC, could possibly allow one of the lighter PCs to be lowered into the pit to look below, if you desire.

----------


## JWallyR

Jan lets out a frustrated "_Huff!_" of irritation. "I shoulda been able to... ugh," she trails off dispiritedly.

"Anyhoo, that's one _nasty_ pit they've got down there. It's gotta be one of two things- unavoidable DEATH!" the gnome draws herself up to her full (but rather unimpressive) height to _jab_ one finger dramatically into the air "or something important that they _reeeeeeeally_ don't want anybody getting ahold of. Either way, my math is... we *have* to check that out. Maybe just... not right away? It could be really ugly if one of those sneaky buggers crept up on Freddy while he was fishing, with Olof for bait." She grins wolfishly at the halfling before dissolving into titters of laughter at the mental image.

----------


## MuffinMan

"You have... a way with words, Janstina," Lydia sighs somewhat as she surveys the pit trap. "I could attempt to _dispel_ the enchantments, although the effort to do so will be significant. Perhaps better to look, first. I confess my curiosity is piqued - I can stand guard against 'sneaky buggers' while Frederick 'fishes', if you like."

----------


## Albinobrow

Uuhhh yeah. Ok, sure. Heh. Fishing He looks down into the unassuming pit with a gulp. with a breath, he starts to tie a rope around himself. Hey Frederick, dont drop me.. please?

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



In spite of the vocal interests to keep exploring, several of the PCs seem intent on the pit trap. With the confidence of his prodigious strength (and Olofire's light weight) Frederick ties a rope into a harness and gently lowers the halfling down into the hole. As noted, the sides of the trap are slick and Olofire immediately finds himself entirely in the hands of his half-orc friend - there is no way he would be able to stop himself from falling without the rope and makeshift harness.

At the _illusory wall_ effect Olofire looks through and sees another thirty feet below spikes and a floor unusually clean of trash or signs of victims. He also notes that he cannot hear anything at all - the magical _silence_ effect has reached this point too. It appears this devious spiked pit trap hasn't actually caught any victims, though it would be particularly dangerous for even an advanced spellcaster. A victim falling would appear to fall in, disappear, and then be unable to call for help from the spiked floor below. From where he is there doesn't look to be any signs of a door or way out, suggesting a very lonely place to wait for rescue or capture...

The PCs are the first enemies to make it this far into the doppelganger lair. There have been no prior victims to this trap, so there is no loot at the bottom, nor is there a way out other than back up. It is an interesting little find, but doesn't advance the story further...

After tugging the rope to be pulled back up Olofire goes to the nearest secret door, checks it for a lock and/or traps, finds none, and then looks to the PCs for a sign that they are ready to proceed. Once they all give him a nod he opens the door...

If you intend any additional buffs or preparation before opening the door, please post accordingly. I intend to give @*Gwynfrid* the opportunity to post something too before we continue, assuming he is wrapping up the real-life issues discussed in Discord.

...revealing a strange room. The walls of this tall, octagonal chamber are mirrored with a dark black glass reflecting ghostly blue flames from a trio of torches suspended above. In the center of the room is each of one of you, manacled and tied to a chair, struggling to escape!



*I am going to insist, for the sake of the experience, that no one discuss if you are playing your real PC or not with anyone else right now. Your PCs do not know, confidently, if they are looking at a group including a mix doppelgangers and their friends or not. Distrust, doubt, and a bit of healthy freak out are in order, especially as the doppelganger who originally replaced Frederick ("Ixiaxian," one of the most adept and capable of the shapechangers) has not been captured or defeated. It might still be amongst the PCs, played by one of you right now, as could several more doppelgangers potentially. Don't mess this moment up by breaking the fourth wall - assume you and your PC simply don't know...

And then have some fun with this scene!*

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick wastes no time, as he bares his lips in a nearly inhuman snarl and charges into the room!

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 1*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 5/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 6/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

Assuming HP damage healed prior, Frederick will charge in
(1d20+3)[*21*] initiative

----------


## MuffinMan

The significance of the lookalikes hits Lydia like a truck - _We were fools to split up!_ "Wait! *Stop!*" she cries, trying to arrest Frederick's charge. "We parted ways after the battle just now! Some of them could be real!!"

----------


## JWallyR

Jan gawks for a second, and turns to look at the assembled members of the party with narrowed eyes, seemingly doing a head count as Frederick plants his feet for the charge. Shaking her head knowingly, she backs against the wall to ensure her tiny form doesn't obstruct the paladin's path. "For what it's worth, that's _exactly_ what Frederick would do. And would an impostor do _this???_" she cries, pointing imperiously at the bound (apparent) gnome, causing a sickly green beam to erupt and dart toward it!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Use (apparently!  :Small Amused: ) Acidic Ray at the (apparent) fake Jan:

Attack: (1d20+7)[*13*]
CC: (1d20+7)[*21*] for x2 on 27
Damage: (1d6+4)[*7*] 
Crit damage: (1d6+4)[*9*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 45/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 17, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 15, *CMD* 13, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes (??)

----------


## Albinobrow

Damn it all! *STOP!* They want us to lose our cool again! Dont give them the satisfaction! Plus I have a couple thoughts to figure it out! Olofire moves to tackle Jan and stop her from attacking anymore.

Dont make me put you down!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sooo tackle or grapple Jan? (1d20+4)[*16*] thats with my CMD modifier. Im pretty sure thats the right way to do it. 
Rolled a 10 on my initiative in OOC.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick growls as he throws Lydia's hand off his shoulder.  "_THAT_ one couldn't!" he roars, as he savagely drives forward, blade first, towards the bound copy of himself.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 1*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 5/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 5/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

Rage
move to F3
Cut down the bound "Frederick"
(1d20+12)[*30*] falchion
(1d20+12)[*27*] CC (30+,x2)
(2d4+17)[*24*] damage
(2d4+17)[*25*] crit bonus

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena is not taken aback by the new trickery, but very much so by Jan's and Frederick's brash reaction to it. Her sharp voice cuts through the cries of pain and rage. "Janstina Silenthall! Sir Frederick Strongarm! Let me remind you that we had agreed to a surefire procedure to make sure we recognize each other in such an instance? You will agree to enact it, NOW. Or I shall assume that you were captured and replaced." 

*Spoiler*
Show

Initiative, should this prove necessary: (1d20+5)[*6*]

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50  (temp hp are now gone) *Speed* 30 ft
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 7/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls 
*Spells and powers in effect:* Water breathing

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

Initiative matters this time - the characters played by the *players* currently act in the following order:
"Lydia" (24)
"Frederick" (21)
"Jan" (14)
"Olofire" (10)
"Marzena" (6)

The *apparently-bound* versions also have independent initiative rolls:
"Marzena" (20)
"Lydia" (17)
"Olofire" (16)
"Jan" (16)
"Frederick" (8)

PC-"Lydia" attempts to (verbally) restrain PC-"Frederick."
PC-"Frederick" barrels into combat, critical-hitting Bound-"Frederick" for *49* damage.
Bound-"Marzena" glares at PC-"Frederick," inflicting him with an arcane debuff.
Bound-"Lydia" pulls herself free and casts CLW on Bound-"Frederick."
Bound-"Olofire" struggles against his bonds but is unable to free himself this round.
Bound-"Jan" cries out at the vicious attack on Bound-"Frederick" and wriggles free of her bonds. She then casts _Grease_ underneath PC-"Jan," "Olofire," and "Marzena." None of them fall.
PC-"Jan" uses _Acidic Ray_ on Bound-"Jan," hitting for *7* damage.
PC-"Olofire" grapples PC-"Jan." She's not currently wielding a weapon, so no AoO.
Bound-"Frederick" lunges away from PC-"Frederick," breaking free of his bonds in the process (Withdraw action)
PC-"Marzena" demands for everyone to stop fighting and use their "fail-safe."

The party has never seen chaos on this level before, as things immediately devolve into shouting, spells, and attacks. "Lydia" doesn't hold the enraged "Frederick" back, leading to the massive half-orc charging at his bound double and landing a grievous blow to the other...who remains conscious! 

At the shocking attack all of the bound "PCs" begin straining at their bonds and gags, with "Marzena" glaring at "Frederick" to inflict some sort of arcane power on him and "Lydia" pulling herself free from her bonds, stepping to her bound friend, and healing him with an immediately recognized healing spell. "Olofire" doesn't get free of the rope tying him down, but "Jan" does. With an angry expression she conjures a slick of grease underneath three of the "PCs" - "Olofire," "Marzena," and the original (?) of herself! None of the three fall, though a moment later "Jan" flicks acid at the still seated (and partially tied) gnome, hitting with an audible sizzle. "Olofire" tries to stop "Jan" from doing anything more, grabbing her and not letting go.

The injured "Frederick" kicks away from his attacker, pulling free of his bindings and scrambling away past "Lydia," who stands ready to intercept another charge from the original (?) "Frederick." And finally, "Marzena" demands everyone stop what they are doing to enact their safe-word-system before things get any worse...

This is fun!

Initiative order is going to be managed strictly for now. When things seem clear enough I might simplify things, we will see.

Begin Round 2! PC-"Lydia" and PC-"Frederick" are up to act.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick wastes no time, growling and continuing to pursue his double with single-minded focus. For the rest of you, well talk! he roars, as he continues the chase. 

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 2*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 5/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 4/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

move to G5
Finish the job
(1d20+14)[*22*] falchion
(1d20+14)[*27*] CC (32+,x2)
(2d4+10)[*14*] damage
(2d4+10)[*15*] crit bonus

----------


## MuffinMan

"_DAMN IT!!!_" Lydia screams in frustration and whirls to look at Marzena, the only other one who seems to be talking sense. "There's no time for that now! _Witness the power of Heironeous!!!_" She thrusts her longspear high above her head, and a golden aura suddenly sounds her! Then, stepping out of the aura and almost appearing to step out of Lydia herself - there reappears the wolf-headed _hound archon_ from before, unstrapping a greatsword from its back! 

"We've been compromised!" Lydia yells at it. "_Help us find the imposters!_"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

It's about to get even messier  :Small Wink: 

Standard action cast _summon monster IV_, getting a hound archon (archon traits) who appears next to PC-"Lydia" in C/2.

The hound archon uses its action to cast detect evil. It'll take 3 rounds to pinpoint the dopplegangers, if it works at all, but it's the best Lydia's got!

*Spoiler: Archon Aura of Menace*
Show

Aura of Menace (Su) A righteous aura surrounds archons that fight or get angry. Any hostile creature within a 20-foot radius of an archon must succeed on a Will save to resist its effects. The save DC varies with the type of archon, is Charisma-based, and includes a +2 racial bonus. Those who fail take a 2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until they successfully hit the archon that generated the aura. A creature that has resisted or broken the effect cannot be affected again by the same archons aura for 24 hours.


Archon HP 39 / 39
Archon duration 1 / 8 rounds

*Spoiler: Lydia status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 75 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 20 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

[IMG][/IMG]

Due to the _Obscuring Mist_ spell active, you don't get a map! More confusion!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

PC-"Lydia" (24)
PC-"Frederick" (21)
Prisoner-"Marzena" (20)
Prisoner-"Lydia" (17)
Prisoner-"Olofire" (16)
Prisoner-"Jan" (16)
PC-"Jan" (14)
PC-"Olofire" (10)
Prisoner-"Frederick" (8)
PC-"Marzena" (6)

PC-Lydia summons a Hound Archon and directs it to find the imposters.
The Hound Archon has constant _Detect Evil_ active, so it looks at the assembled group and announces that none of the combatants are [Evil]. It also activates its _Aura of Menace_, though it's difficult to tell if anyone is affected.

PC-"Frederick" tries to move to *G5*, incurring an AoO from Prisoner-"Lydia," which she uses to trip him successfully. The attack of opportunity is triggered before the movement that triggered it is resolved, so he is prone in *G5*. Prisoner-"Lydia" lacks Improved Trip, so her AoO-trip incurs an AoO from Frederick, but he cannot get to Prisoner-"Frederick" to attack.

Prisoner-"Marzena" removes her gag and casts _Obscuring Mist_.
Prisoner-"Lydia" 5-ft steps and heals Prisoner-"Frederick" with another _Cure Light Wounds_.
Prisoner-"Olofire" gets free of his bindings, 5-ft steps to *E5*, and threatens the prone PC-"Frederick" with his claws.
Prisoner-"Jan" 5-ft steps and begins encouraging the Prisoners verbally.

More chaos descends as PC-"Lydia" summons an angelic ally and PC-"Frederick" charges towards the injured Prisoner-"Frederick." First, the archon looks about the two rooms, concern visible on its canine face at its summoner's words. "*Imposters? I see no evil here, mistress, only apparent clones. Shall I strike at the other one who wears your features?*" Meanwhile, the half-orc paladin's charge at himself is interrupted as Prisoner-"Lydia" steps out and trips him, placing her own body in between the two apparent knights!

From her seated, semi-bound position Prisoner-"Marzena" gets a hand free, rips off her gag, and casts a spell instantly recognized by the PCs - _Obscuring Mist_, blocking all view in both rooms beyond arms length. The combatants are further isolated in the confusion, though everyone hears the Prisoner-"Lydia" cast familiar healing magic, presumably on her injured ally. The prone PC-"Frederick" then hears Prisoner-"Olofire" approach, apparently free of his bonds. "Y*ou fiend! Stay down or I'll shred you with my claws for wearing my friend's face!*" he threatens as he comes into view in the mists. 

"*Freddy! Guys! Be brave - we'll figure this all out! Just get free of these ropes and knock them out!*" cries Prisoner-"Jan" from the mists.

Mid-round update complete. I need an answer from @*FarmerBink* on if PC-"Frederick" will take an AoO vs Prisoner-"Lydia." We can apply his previous rolls, if so.

PC-"Jan" and PC-"Olofire" are up to act. Please remember that you are standing on _Grease_ at the moment, so movement will require some skill checks. You also both start this round grappling with each other...

----------


## Albinobrow

*PALADINS AND CLERICS OF HEIRONEOUS STOP AT ONCE!!! LET'S SORT THIS OUT WITH NO MORE MISTAKES NOR REGRETS!!!* As he yells over the chaos around him, he manuevers himself so he is on top of Jan pinning her beneath him and attempting to keep her from firing any other spells. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


CMB vs Jan's CMD 13 (1d20+9)[*28*] To maintain grapple and *pin* Jan. 

That keeps Olofire with the grappled condition and loses Dex to AC.
*Spoiler: Grapple condition*
Show

Grappled
A grappled creature is restrained by a creature, trap, or effect. Grappled creatures cannot move and take a 4 penalty to Dexterity. A grappled creature takes a 2 penalty on all attack rolls and combat maneuver checks, except those made to grapple or escape a grapple. In addition, grappled creatures can take no action that requires two hands to perform. A grappled character who attempts to cast a spell or use a spell-like ability must make a concentration check (DC 10 + grapplers CMB + spell level), or lose the spell. Grappled creatures cannot make attacks of opportunity.


Jan is pinned.
*Spoiler: Pinned condition*
Show

A pinned creature is tightly bound and can take few actions. A pinned creature cannot move and is denied its Dexterity bonus. A pinned character also takes an additional 4 penalty to his Armor Class. A pinned creature is limited in the actions that it can take. A pinned creature can always attempt to free itself, usually through a combat maneuver check or Escape Artist check. A pinned creature can take verbal and mental actions, but cannot cast any spells that require a somatic or material component. A pinned character who attempts to cast a spell or use a spell-like ability must make a concentration check (DC 10 + grapplers CMB + spell level) or lose the spell. Pinned is a more severe version of grappled, and their effects do not stack.


*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 18, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 17, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 53:12
Animal Aspect (Otter)  2:24 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## JWallyR

"Olof- what in the _nine blazing hells_ are you doing?!?" shrieks Jan over the sudden tumult. "I was with you the whole time back there!! Let me _go!!!_"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Escape Artist check to escape the Pin: (1d20+2)[*7*]
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 45/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 11, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 7, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +1 Size, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes (??)
Pinned: No Dex bonus, -4AC

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

[IMG][/IMG]

Due to the _Obscuring Mist_ spell active, you don't get a map! Confusion!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

PC-"Lydia" (24)
PC-"Frederick" (21)
Prisoner-"Marzena" (20)
Prisoner-"Lydia" (17)
Prisoner-"Olofire" (16)
Prisoner-"Jan" (16)
PC-"Jan" (14)
PC-"Olofire" (10)
Prisoner-"Frederick" (8)
PC-"Marzena" (6)

PC-"Olofire" pins Jan.
PC-"Jan" tries to get free and fails.

Prisoner-"Frederick" steps away from PC-"Frederick" without incurring an AoO. He remains out of sight and quiet for the rest of his turn.

As PC-"Jan" and PC-"Olofire" wrestle and argue, Prisoner-"Frederick" steps away from PC-"Frederick" and remains out of sight/sound in the mist.

Mid-round update complete. It is now PC-"Marzena," PC-"Lydia," and PC-"Frederick" to act. I will try to update faster now that I'm not on Watch at night at work. Thanks for the patience!

----------


## MuffinMan

With a growl of frustration Lydia weaves a spell and then slashes her arm through the mists - at her touched they are whisked away supernaturally quickly by the effect of _dispel magic_! "Yes, get the one that looks like me!" she yells to the archon. "We _know_ she's an impostor!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lydia casts dispel magic on the obscuring mist.

Hound Archon will move up to Prisoner-Lydia and attack, assuming he can reach her:
greatsword atk (1d20+9)[*11*], dmg (2d6+3)[*8*]

Archon HP 39 / 39
Archon duration 2 / 8 rounds
*Spoiler: Archon Aura of Menace*
Show

Aura of Menace (Su) A righteous aura surrounds archons that fight or get angry. Any hostile creature within a 20-foot radius of an archon must succeed on a Will save to resist its effects. The save DC varies with the type of archon, is Charisma-based, and includes a +2 racial bonus. Those who fail take a 2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until they successfully hit the archon that generated the aura. A creature that has resisted or broken the effect cannot be affected again by the same archons aura for 24 hours.


*Spoiler: Lydia status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 75 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 20 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick prowls carefully (clanking) deeper into the mists.  "Your lies don't fool me!" he roars, viciously attacking the false Lydia in the mists.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 3*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 60/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 5/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 3/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

5-foot step to F6

Full-round attack prisoner Lydia:
(1d20+12)[*21*] (squid poison, rage & power attack)
(1d20+12)[*22*] CC (30+, x2)
(2d4+20)[*26*] damage
(2d4+20)[*23*] crit bonus

(1d20+7)[*10*] (squid poison, rage & power attack)
(1d20+7)[*14*] CC (25+, x2)
(2d4+20)[*23*] damage
(2d4+20)[*22*] crit bonus

Sorry if that's the real you, @MuffinMan!  :Small Eek:

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena realizes that her attempt to clarify who is who isn't going to be successful in the midst of the chaos. First, find out who is real... She notices Lydia next to her, attempting to dispel the mist. "Clearly the mist sows more confusion, so it's bad for us. That means you're the real Lydia. Good to know. My turn now." She begins casting.

"C'en est est assez aujourd'hui!
Voilà trop de sorcellerie!
Foin de toutes ces tromperies!
Magie, disparais d'ici!"

The mist vanishes!

*Spoiler*
Show

Dispel magic against the mist (1d20+8)[*13*]

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50  (temp hp are now gone) *Speed* 30 ft
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 7/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls 
*Spells and powers in effect:* Water breathing

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

PC-"Lydia" (24)
PC-"Frederick" (21)
Prisoner-"Marzena" (20)
Prisoner-"Lydia" (doppelganger) (17)
Prisoner-"Olofire" (16)
Prisoner-"Jan" (16)
PC-"Jan" (14)
PC-"Olofire" (10)
Prisoner-"Frederick" (8)
PC-"Marzena" (6)

PC-"Lydia" casts _Dispel Magic_ (which fails due to low dice) and directs the Hound Archon to try and attack Prisoner-"Lydia." The Hound Archon walks towards where it last saw Prisoner-"Lydia" and attacks, missing her.
PC-"Frederick" 5-ft steps and drops Prisoner-"Lydia," who is revealed to be a doppelganger.
PC-"Marzena" casts _Dispel Magic_ successfully, revealing the scene again!

Prisoner-"Marzena" casts a spell, conjuring an effect like the _Web_ spell mixed with a wall spell.
Prisoner-"Olofire" full attacks Frederick, missing twice.
Prisoner-"Jan" continues speaking and casts a spell, disappearing from view.

*Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 16 - PC-"Jan" automatically passes*
Show

Prisoner-"Marzena" cast _Silent Image_.

*Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 16 - PC-"Jan" automatically passes*
Show

Prisoner-"Jan" cast _Vanish_.

It takes two tries, but the fog is dispelled revealing a dying doppelganger where Prisoner-"Lydia" stood a moment before! Prisoner-"Olofire" glares at PC-"Frederick" and slashes at him with two claws, missing the larger half-orc twice. Prisoner-"Marzena" casts another spell, conjuring a mass of webbing in the doorway walling off four of the "PCs" from Frederick, the hound archon, and the prisoners. Finally Prisoner-"Jan" casts a spell and disappears from sight while calling out, "Lydia? What? Oh, the _real_ Lydia must be free still! Help us! Yay!"

It is now PC-"Olofire" and PC-"Jan" to act. Continue with Round 3!

----------


## JWallyR

> "Lydia? What? Oh, the _real_ Lydia must be free still! Help us! Yay!"


Jan ceases her thus-far fruitless struggles against Olofire to guffaw at the doppelgängers(?) efforts. "Ha! That doesn't sound anything _like_ me! I thought you tricksters were supposed to be _good_ at this! Speaking of which, the web is _fake!!_ Can't even get that right! Now, Olof, _let me go!!_" she says, wriggling once more against the halfling's grip!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Resume Escape Artist attempt to escape Pin: (1d20+2)[*10*]

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 45/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 11, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 7, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +1 Size, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes (??)
Pinned: No Dex bonus, -4AC

----------


## Albinobrow

I'm trying to protect you, the real you, safe until we can get this sorted out. But I also need to stop the fake me from killing that Frederick. I'm sure we can solve this without killing each other but I only see one other option for that now. Please stay safe. As he tries to explain his intentions to the Jan below him, he takes the rope around him and begins to tie it around her before squaring off against himself once more!

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


One last roll to tie up Jan hopefully keeping her safely out of harms way and also causing more harm. (1d20+9)[*20*] vs Jan's current CMD 7. Which Auto succeeds I believe. 

Meaning she remains pinned. DC to escape is 24 (20 + 4 Olofire's CMB) with her CMB +1. Whiiiich if I'm reading this chart means she can't escape by normal means, but I'm sure she's got something up her tied up sleeves.  :Elan: 

Since that's my standard action, and Olofire is no longer grappled, as a move action he'll go to G,5 to flank prisoner-Olofire with the hound Archon.

Acrobatics check to leave grease spell (1d20+16)[*22*] 

AoO if given Piranha Claw Attack (I forgot to include the +2 from flanking on attack rolls) (1d20+13)[*23*] CC  (1d20+13)[*28*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*13*] Crit damage (1d4+12)[*14*] Sneak Attack (4d6)[*10*] 

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 25, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 17, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 53:06
Animal Aspect (Otter)  2:18 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena surveys the now clear battlefield with a cool soldier's eye. "Well, I can confirm that this web wall is indeed not real. Also, the one who may or may not be Jan went invisible, but that won't last long."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

PC-"Lydia" (24)
PC-"Frederick" (21)
Prisoner-"Marzena" (20)
Prisoner-"Lydia" (doppelganger) (17)
Prisoner-"Olofire" (16)
Prisoner-"Jan" (16)
PC-"Jan" (14)
PC-"Olofire" (10)
Prisoner-"Frederick" (8)
PC-"Marzena" (6)

PC-"Jan" struggles but cannot break free from PC-"Olofire's" pin. In the absence of anything else, he then proceeds to tie her up.
PC-"Olofire" then tries to move through the webbing, which requires him to interact with it and pass a Will save to disbelieve the illusion. To keep things moving I rolled the Will Save - natural "1," so a failure in spite of PC-"Marzena's" encouragement.

Prisoner-"Frederick" is not visible, nor can anything he does be heard.

A moment later PC-"Jan" is tied up by PC-"Olofire" and the halfling is stopped by the webbing. In spite of Marzena's words and his own experience seeing illusions, the little man simply cannot get his mind to disbelieve the illusion and push through it...

Somewhere the Prisoner-"Frederick" acts, but no one can see or hear whatever he does.

No meaningful change to the map. I didn't change the image, but there is an exit to the south, into darkness. It goes to the right (West) about twenty feet before coming to a closed door. (This will only apply if PC-"Frederick" decides to move in that direction.)

It is now PC-"Marzena," PC-"Lydia," and PC-"Frederick" to act. Begin Round 4!

----------


## Farmerbink

_"ENOUGH!"_ Frederick roars, stepping into the doorway that leads south, and turning to face the rest of them.  He lowers the tip of his falchion concerningly close to the bleeding, dying doppelgänger.  He snarls back into the room, with plenty to spare for everyone.

"Come tend your wounded.  She will die without help."

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 4*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 4/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 3/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

Drop rage.
5-foot step to E7
LoH self, mostly to remove fatigue, but (2d6)[*8*] HP
Use intimidate to coerce/threaten/well, intimidate the remaining doppelgängers.  If I have to pick a target, I pick "prisoner" Olofire. (1d20+21)[*29*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia is struck by a sudden idea - in the wake of Frederick's sudden ultimatum, she pauses her own movement and quickly scans the faces of all combatants assembled, looking for the tell of an imposter. _Come on, where are you... I've got you now!!!_

"Archon! Slay that one if the others do not surrender!" she barks an order.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lydia's idea is that Archons can imposed the _shaken_ condition on enemies via their Aura of Menace. So she'll spend her action looking for telltale signs that a combatant might be "shaken" - trembling, flinching away from the archon, avoiding eye contact, etc. If she gets a sure enough "read" on an imposter she'll call them out to the group.

Not sure if this is Perception (+16) or Sense Motive (+15) but here's a d20: (1d20)[*4*]

The hound archon holds its action to coup de grace the doppleganger if fighting does not cease per PC-Frederick's instructions.

Archon HP 39 / 39
Archon duration 3 / 8 rounds
*Spoiler: Archon Aura of Menace*
Show

Aura of Menace (Su) A righteous aura surrounds archons that fight or get angry. Any hostile creature within a 20-foot radius of an archon must succeed on a Will save to resist its effects. The save DC varies with the type of archon, is Charisma-based, and includes a +2 racial bonus. Those who fail take a 2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until they successfully hit the archon that generated the aura. A creature that has resisted or broken the effect cannot be affected again by the same archons aura for 24 hours.


*Spoiler: Lydia Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 75 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 20 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena maintains a calm face, but she certainly doesn't feel in control of the situation. _Lydia, good, Frederick, pretty sure, the other two? Let's try this, then._ 

"Je veux voir toutes les auras,
Conjurées, invoquées, illusoires,
Ainsi rien ne m'échappera
Ami ou ennemi, je dois savoir..."

An eerie blue glow emanates from her eyes as she scans the everything around her, while she cautiously steps through the illusory webbing and into the next room.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Arcane Sight.

Move action: Half-speed move to E3 (passed the DC10 Acrobatics check in OOC).

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 50 / 50  (temp hp are now gone) *Speed* 30 ft
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 7/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls 
*Spells and powers in effect:* Water breathing, Arcane Sight (10 min, CL 10)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

PC-"Lydia" (24)
PC-"Frederick" (21)
Prisoner-"Marzena" (20)
Prisoner-"Lydia" (doppelganger) (17)
Prisoner-"Olofire" (16)
Prisoner-"Jan" (16) (Is fleeing!)
PC-"Jan" (14)
PC-"Olofire" (10)
Prisoner-"Frederick" (8) (Has fled the scene.)
PC-"Marzena" (6)

Frederick moves, drops rage, heals himself with LoH (removing fatigue) and threatens to kill the unconscious doppelganger.
Lydia maneuvers past the _Grease_ and illusory webbing to observe the reactions of everyone to Frederick's threats. She also directs the summoned archon to coup de grace the fallen doppelganger if anyone continues fighting. All three of the visible "prisoners" appear to be frightened of the archon.
The Hound Archon prepares to kill the doppelganger, as directed.

Marzena also moves into the room and casts _Arcane Sight_, gaining the ability to see the auras of the doppelgangers' shapechanging supernatural powers. She also sees that the invisible Prisoner-"Jan" is just south of Frederick.

Two of the doppelgangers realize they've been discovered and move to attack Marzena with their claws - three slashes connect for *31* total damage. (Doppelganger-Olofire does more damage with each attack.)

The Hound Archon CDGs the downed doppelganger.

Prisoner-"Jan" (who is invisible) flees to the south and west, casting _Grease_ along the path behind her.

Frederick, Lydia, and Marzena each make dramatic moves to expose the doppelgangers with dramatic success. Frederick's threat doesn't cause the violence to end - doppelgangers have a pathological aversion to deliberately exposing their true natures to observers - but his position prevents retreat as Lydia and her summoned archon escalate the threat and expose who is frightened of the noble angel. Marzena's brilliant decision to observe auras is what really does it, as she steps into the room and identifies the magical auras demonstrating which of the figures are shapechanged - all of the visible prisoners! She also sees auras suggesting that the invisible Prisoner-"Jan" is in the opening to the south, just behind Frederick.

The exposed doppelgangers realize the gig is up and silently turn to attack Marzena! Their natural claws exposing their true natures, both step towards the battle-mage and slash at her violently, drawing blood three times! Following its orders, the angel disposes of the dying doppelganger and the invisible Prisoner-"Jan" flees into the dark corridor beyond the party's half-orc paladin.

All PCs are up to act. Begin Round 5!

----------


## Farmerbink

"Very well," Frederick mutters with a grimace.  He strides forward and attacks the false Olofire.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 5*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 4/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 3/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

Move to flank with Lydia
power attack
(1d20+13)[*21*] 
(1d20+13)[*16*] crit bonus (31+, x2)
(2d4+16)[*19*] damage
(2d4+16)[*20*] crit bonus

----------


## Albinobrow

After seeing both Marzena and Lydia walk through the webs Olofire shakes his head and again reaches towards the wall before him finally able to see how he isn't going to get tangled in the illusion. He growls his frustration looking between the now tied up "Jan" and the combat in the other room before bending down over flexing his own claws over "Jan", *Marzena!!! What about this one?!*

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Action to interact with the wall, rolled 16 in OOC succeeding in disbelieving it. 
But not moving from the space. Continuing to threaten "Jan" until identity is confirmed or denied.

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 25, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 17, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 53:00
Animal Aspect (Otter)  2:12 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## MuffinMan

_Got you now!_ "The prisoners are imposters - slay them! And don't let them escape!" she barks an order to the hound archon. Then she drops her longspear in the close quarters, drawing out her rune-engraved longsword instead. Finally, she engages the Prisoner-"Olofire" doppleganger just as Frederick arrives to flank!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Lydia draws longsword and attacks Prisoner-Olofire (includes +2 flanking bonus):
power atk (1d20+10)[*15*], dmg (1d8+8)[*13*], cc (1d20+10)[*24*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d8+16)[*20*]

*Spoiler: Lydia Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 75 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 20 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1) 


Hound archon attacks Prisoner-Olofire and then moves to take Frederick's position in E7, blocking the door. (Might incur AoO)
power atk (1d20+9)[*14*], dmg (2d6+3)[*12*], cc (1d20+9)[*22*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+3)[*13*]

Archon HP 39 / 39
Archon duration 5 / 8 rounds

----------


## JWallyR

> "The prisoners are imposters - slay them! And don't let them escape!"


"You hear that? They're all fake! So let me _out_, you great big idiot!!" hisses Jan, as she struggles furiously against the ropes with which Olofire has her pinned.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm assuming Olofire has no more actions with which to release Jan... Escape Artist: (1d20+2)[*10*]

If he's able to release her, she will instead use a Move action to rise from prone and will then cast Detect Magic in preparation of the next round...

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 45/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 11, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 7, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +1 Size, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes (??)
Pinned: No Dex bonus, -4AC

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire almost growls, I don't see a "prisoner Jan", do you?  Without taking his eyes off Jan he again yells, *MARZENA*!

----------


## JWallyR

"Because she _vanished!!_" sputters Jan, the gnome's frustration twisting her expression into a furious grimace.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"AAAAH!" Marzena yells out in pain, putting her hands to her face and seeing them covered in blood from the wide gash to the top of her head. Dizzy, partly blinded from the blood running down from her forehead into her eyes, she barely hears Olofire's call. "She's... real... Fake one ran away, they just were all fakes...", she feebly replies, looking for an escape route back to a less exposed position. 


*Spoiler*
Show

Full round action, withdraw to A1.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 19 / 50  (temp hp are now gone) *Speed* 30 ft
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 7/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls 
*Spells and powers in effect:* Water breathing, Arcane Sight (10 min, CL 10)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Spoiler: Initiative - resolved into PCs and enemies in block initiative*
Show

PC-"Lydia" (24)
PC-"Frederick" (21)
Doppelganger-"Marzena" (20)
Prisoner-"Lydia" (doppelganger) (17)
Doppelganger-"Olofire" (16)
Prisoner-"Jan" (16) (Has fled the scene).
PC-"Jan" (14)
PC-"Olofire" (10)
Prisoner-"Frederick" (8) (Has fled the scene.)
PC-"Marzena" (6)

Frederick moves to *F5* and hits Doppel-Olofire for *19* damage.
Olofire disbelieves the web-illusion-wall and frees Jan from the ropes.
Lydia attacks Doppel-Olofire and misses.
The Hound Archon attacks Doppel-Olofire and misses. It then moves to *E7*, incurring two AoOs in the process, one from each adjacent doppelganger - both hit but fail to pierce its DR.
Jan rises and casts _Detect Magic_.
Marzena withdraws, passing her Acrobatics check to move through the _Grease_.

The two visible dopplegangers each take 5-ft steps to flank Lydia and attack with their claws! Three of their attacks hit for *35* total damage.

The party begins attacking the "prisoners" (doppelgangers) as Olofire, Jan, and Marzena (verbally) argue over whether Jan is a duplicate or not. In the end Olofire frees his friend from her bonds, allowing her to rise and begin preparing to fight. 

Unfortunately for the party only Frederick strikes Doppelganger-"Olofire", dealing significant damage but not-quite-bloodying him. As the hound archon blocks the exit it weathers two claws from the doppelgangers, apparently unphased by their natural claw attacks. Finally, a bloodied Marzena flees back into the previous room to try and avoid the enemies' claws.

In the crowded absence of their previous target the two remaining enemies move to flank and claw Lydia, striking three times total and leaving her bloodied too!

Begin Round 6, all PCs to act!

----------


## Farmerbink

"The real Jan would never have run from me!" Frederick barks, closing the distance with divine, violent purpose.  His blade lashes out at the revealed foes threatening Lydia.

*Spoiler: Frederick, round 6*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 4/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 3/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

5-foot step to F4
not power attack: first targeting fake Olofire.
(1d20+13)[*21*] 
(1d20+13)[*27*] crit bonus (31+, x2)
(2d4+7)[*12*] damage
(2d4+7)[*13*] crit bonus

If "Olofire" is still up, attack him again.  Otherwise, fake marzena
(1d20+8)[*14*] 
(1d20+8)[*18*] crit bonus (26+, x2)
(2d4+7)[*12*] damage
(2d4+7)[*11*] crit bonus

If anyone looks likely to fall, cast paladin's sacrifice on them.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire almost deflates as he releases Jan, relief washing over him. Oh thank goodness.. I hope you can forgive me Jan, but let's discuss this later. This madness must end, now!

He takes a step towards the doppleganger wearing Marzena's face and lets loose all his frustration and anger! 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


5ft step into flanking at D3
Acrobatics for Grease (1d20+16)[*31*]

Full Attack:
Piranha Strike Bite (1d20+12)[*31*] CCx2 (1d20+12)[*30*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*18*] Crit (1d6+12)[*13*] + Sneak Attack (4d6)[*12*]
Piranha Strike Claw 1 (1d20+13)[*31*] CCx2 (1d20+13)[*25*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*14*] Crit (1d4+12)[*14*] + Sneak Attack (4d6)[*14*]
Piranha Strike Claw 2 (1d20+13)[*24*] CCx2 (1d20+13)[*25*] Dmg (1d4+12)[*14*] Crit (1d4+12)[*13*] + Sneak Attack (4d6)[*16*]

AoO if Given: Piranha Strike Bite (1d20+12)[*20*] CCx2 (1d20+12)[*21*] Dmg (1d6+12)[*17*] Crit (1d6+12)[*15*] + Sneak Attack (4d6)[*10*]

If it attacks and misses me, spend panache to enter it's space. 

*Spoiler: Character Stats* 
Show

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 25, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 17, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 52:54
Animal Aspect (Otter)  2:06 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## JWallyR

"Oh, we'll 'discuss' this..." growls Jan as she hurriedly scrambles to her feet amidst the translucent slickness covering the ground. She spares a quick glance at Marzena as she darts past, but it turns into a double-take with an audible _gasp_ at the battle-mage's visible wounds. She steps carefully through the grease, peering between strands of illusory web in the doorway, and her concerned expression deepens at Lydia's condition. "Leave her _alone!!!_" she cries, delivering a gesture punctuated by a _jab_ of her tiny finger, from which bolts of force dart forward at the dopplegangers!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Stand from prone last round
Acrobatics check vs DC 10: (1d20+2)[*19*] to move to C2 for line-of-sight (unless a 5ft step does not require acrobatics in Grease)
If successful, cast Magic Missile at fake Marzena (if still standing) or fake Olofire for: (1d4+1)[*3*](1d4+1)[*5*](1d4+1)[*5*](1d4+1)[*4*] damage.

If Jan can reasonably assess that Fake Marzena is _almost_ dead, perhaps she might throw the 4th at fake Olofire anyway? But if in doubt, direct all missiles at fake Marzena.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 45/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 11, *Touch* 7, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 7, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +1 Size, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes (??)
Pinned: No Dex bonus, -4AC

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Yes, Jan, we will, but that will have to wait until we finish them off." Having caught her breath, and finding herself in a place of relative security, the battlemage focuses her vengeful glare at the doppelgänger bearing her own appearance.

*Spoiler*
Show

Evil eye at the doppelgänger: -4 penalty to AC, DC20 for it to last only one round, otherwise 9 rounds.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 19 / 50  (temp hp are now gone) *Speed* 30 ft
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 7/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls 
*Spells and powers in effect:* Water breathing, Arcane Sight (10 min, CL 10)

----------


## MuffinMan

"Hmmph! At least you cravens will have a warrior's death!" cries Lydia as she brings her sword to bear, spinning furiously to parry and thrust at enemies on both sides.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action use Weapon Master ability (5/8 today) to gain the Flanking Foil feat for 1 round. Then send one attack at each (no power attack):

against E3
atk (1d20+10)[*28*], dmg (1d8+5)[*6*], cc (1d20+10)[*17*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d8+10)[*19*]

against G3
atk (1d20+5)[*19*], dmg (1d8+5)[*11*], cc (1d20+5)[*24*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d8+10)[*21*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Lydia Constantine* _Human Cleric 8 LG_ *HP* 40 / 67 *Speed* ft *Init* 7 *AC* 20 *Fort* 7 *Ref* 5 *Will* 9 *CMB* +9 *BAB* 6 *+1 Longspear* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, x3)
*+1 Longsword (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 5, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (2H)* +10 / +5 (1d8 + 4, x2)
*+1 Longspear (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, x3)
*+1 Longsword (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 11, 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace (Power Attack)* +8 / +3 (1d8 + 10, x2) *Str* 16 (3) *Dex* 14 (2) *Con* 14 (2) *Wis* 18 (4) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 8 (-1) 


Hound Archon stays put and readies a greatsword attack if an enemy comes in reach 
atk (1d20+9)[*29*], dmg (2d6+3)[*12*]

Archon HP 39 / 39
Archon duration 6 / 8 rounds

----------


## DarkOne7141981

And moments later the battle is over with two more dead doppelganger corpses cooling on the stone floor of the darkly mirrored, octagonal room. The dim light and grim experience of attacking figures who looked so much like their close companions leaves the PCs breathing heavily and looking about each other with newly realized doubts and shame. Realizing how quickly they each came to distrust the others comes as an emotional shock to each, though they likely handle it different ways...

The summoned archon bows as it fades back to its home plane as the two slicks of _Grease_ evaporate. A quick search of the three doppelgangers finds only three large sapphires set loosely in leather loops around their necks. Each gemstone is clearly valuable - approximately 2,000 GP each - and radiates Divination magic strongly. A deeper inspection of the gems reveals that within appear to swirl faint images. When the "wrong" PC looks into the depths of the stone they find them cloudy and unclear, but when Marzena, Olofire, and Lydia each look in a corresponding stone they see...themselves? It is less of a visual image and more a deeply held confidence that they are inside the stones somehow, but also clearly whole and present in their own bodies...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Jan's _Magic Missile_ spell was spent to get the killing blow. Please ensure you count that on your PC sheet, *JWallyR*.

The sapphires are unique magic items - _Mind Clones_. You can learn more about them later and deliberate investigation could explain their purposes. Player/PC intuition could do some too, of course. For now, it is clear to Marzena, Lydia, and Olofire that the _Mind Clone_ that corresponds to them is very personal - a *violation* that leaves them feeling vulnerable and very possessive and protective of their corresponding gems. This is not a malicious, magical effect - rather it's a very natural and healthy one.

I hope everyone as players enjoyed that bit of deception on my part. I'm confident the PCs have some _serious_ in-character concerns to address here. If five doppelgangers can so thoroughly shatter the confidence of these seasoned adventurers then what could happen if they were better armed and prepared to battle? This situation is ripe for some good RP, so feel free to do exactly that.

In the meanwhile, we can also keep things going with the exploration of the Sodden Hold. You can follow the two doppelgangers who fled this combat out the exit to the south or go back to the secret doors from the planning room.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show

----------


## Farmerbink

"There are still two of the villains out there," Frederick grunts, as if that fully summarizes the entire situation.  "Stay close, and stay alert.  And stop tying up your _friends_," he finishes with a special glower, just for Olofire.  He spends no time at all pondering the value or usefulness of the sapphires, instead trusting the trio of strangely-possessive allies to handle the situation.  

"I'm not sure discretion is doing us any favors.  Heal yourselves and follow me."  He pointedly waits until the _entire_ party is ready to do just that before striding resolutely towards the hallway leading south.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire's ears perk up at Fredericks' words as he inspects the sapphire. A snarl appears on his face reminiscent of the paladin's own. But as quickly as it appears, it fades, and he shoves the trinket deep in his bag, satisfied for now with his investigation. He rummages a bit more and pulls out a flask of bright red liquid, completely free from any precipitates, and hands it over to Marzena. 

Drink this. It should fix you right up. 

Once he is resituated again, he follows behind Frederick further into the keep. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Give Marzena a potion of Cure Serious Wounds. 

*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 25, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 17, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 52:24
Animal Aspect (Otter)  1:36 15ft swim speed, and can hold breath longer
Water Breathing 3ish hours
-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena gratefully takes the potion and gulps it down, first thing. In her mind, she briefly hears the instructor's voice barking at her and the other young recruits: _On the battlefield, never pass up a chance to drink, to sleep, or to pee... or to heal._

"Thanks. Now, before we move on, can we at least take a minute to agree that we have this process to recognize each other? Yeah, it's a bit long. In the heat of battle, what could be a solution? Any ideas? I sure don't wanna get into any damn situation like this ever again.

... And then, there... This..." She studies "her" gems with a deep suspicion. "Some trick to get to know our mannerisms and speech enough to be able to fool others, I'm sure...Bloody bastards!"

She casts another detection spell to try and know more.

*Spoiler*
Show

Potion of Cure Serious Wounds, (3d8+5)[*21*]

Cast Detect Magic, Spellcraft [roll]1d20+17[roll] (rolled in OOC, got a *21*)

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 40 / 50 *Speed* 30 ft
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 7/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls 
*Spells and powers in effect:* Water breathing, Arcane Sight (10 min, CL 10)

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia's face flushes slightly as she examines her own _Mind Clone_ and she hastily stuffs it into a pocket of her robes beneath her breastplate. "Alright, gather round everyone. And make sure those two don't get up!" With a scowl towards the doppleganger corpses she waits until the party is assembled around her before channeling divine energy to mend everyone's wounds.

*Spoiler: Channel Positive Energy*
Show

Heal all for (4d6)[*19*]


As the party begins making preparations to head south Frederick she calls out in an irritated voice. "Sir Frederick, just what was that back there?! Marzena is right - we had a _contingency_ in place! Your hasty actions could have jeopardized us all - what if you had been wrong about their identities? What if one of us had thought _you_ were an imposter and used force to stop you? *Think!* Not every problem can be solved simply by bashing away at it!" She glowers, still deeply unnerved by the entire experience.

----------


## Farmerbink

Frederick turns to Lydia and grunts.  "Our plans obviously aren't good enough," he grumbles, glaring briefly at Olofire.  "We stay together, and we finish this.  Nothing else will save us from someone who can wear our face and copy our behavior."  He glances back at the hallway.  

"He can't stand against me.  If you're not sure which one of us is real, let _me_ finish it."

----------


## Albinobrow

How can you say our plans aren't good enough, when you have yet to try them _Sir_ Frederick?! You look at me as if I have committed some crime! All I did was restrain someone who looked like Jan after she went to shoot acid at a bound unarmed person who also looked like Jan! I made no move against her otherwise: No attempt to harm or kill. You, _paladin_, went charging head first to attack a group of people that were unarmed and bound! Yet you dare throw blame at me when I did not act in kind?? 

Just as Lydia said at the start, we made a dumb choice and separated when checking opposite ends of the hall before coming in here. *Anything* could have taken place with these sneaks and deceivers in that time! Not only that, I was *alone* in a pit! I could hear and see literally *nothing* coming in or out in those moments! They are getting into our heads! We must be smart about how we approach each situation and not let our emotions dictate our actions!

Olofire takes a few breaths allowing his face to soften,

What if something _had_ happened and it was one of us tied up, and not a doppleganger? Hmm? What would Heironious have to say about that? Yes your first attack was against yourself. But allow me to paint a picture for you: 

Who was the first to be impersonated by one of them? You. _Sir_ Frederick. We are all already on edge and unsure of what our eyes are seeing here in this place. And so can you imagine what goes through my head when, after being separated from everyone, the _good_ paladin and his trickster friend immediately shoot and charge at "us" who are tied up? I'll tell you what, "They are attacking their enemy." But what if you had been a doppleganger? Well then logically the one tied up is our friend from Diamond Lake. And let's say you succeeded in destroying the one that copied you. What then? Who would you have attacked next? Or were you just going to kill them all and hope for the best?! You say you can tell which one of us is real..? How? Hmm?

And the same story goes for Jan, who more often than not casts spells to hinder or distract, *not to kill!* So when you two attack your enemies _immediately_ and _without_ going through the plan we agreed upon, logically I am second guessing *your own validity!* 

So I made the safest choice I could at the time with the information I had. I chose to restrain the one of you two I could until I was certain of who was who. Once it was revealed our Marzena was indeed _our_ Marzena I trusted her arcane abilities to correctly identify the Jan I had _safely_ restrained. I _never_ left Jan's side. I _never_ made any move to kill her. Which in that situation, I have the medical knowledge to make it quick and painless. It would have been _easy_. Yet, I made no such move and _I_ am the one being judged??

Now Ms. Janestina, I hope this helps you now understand my intention in tying you up. While I wasn't assuming you were a doppleganger, I could not at the time say with 100% certainty that you were not either. And for my part, I am sorry. 

If you still doubt my integrity or my motives, strike me down as you wish! I will not resist. See if I turn into one of those things or not. But know again, that in this last fight *YOU* and *YOUR* actions are the ones I, and I guess Lydia as well, question, Heironian.

As he apologizes to Jan he closes his eyes and bows his head in her direction, staying in that position until spoken to or everyone moves on.

----------


## Farmerbink

At Olofire's outburst, Frederick turns away from the hall.  He waits patiently for the doctor to finish speaking before offering any response.  "The only separation we made was _you and Jan_ from the rest of us.  We should have been more cautious, but if anything, you should have been concerned for _their_ identities," he grunts, pointing in turn at Lydia and Marzena.  

"And I didn't not attack 'a group.'  I struck at the only imposter I knew for certain.  When the rest of them broke loose of their false bindings with no effort or help to defend their comrade, I knew the ruse for what it was.  I did the _only_ sure thing I could- reveal my duplicate to be false, and was please when it revealed the cads for what they were in the process.  Had my doppelgänger fallen, I'd have done _exactly what I did-_ put a stop to it, and let them end the charade, one way or another."

"Finally, Had _any of us_ actually been replaced, your actions could easily have meant Jan's death.  There's no excuse to bind an ally unto helplessness.  I do not doubt your integrity, friend.  I question your wisdom.  To bind Jan among potential enemies was just as brash as my own behavior, but founded on much less certainty.  It was a safe choice for _you._  It was _not_ a safe choice for her."

With a slight softer expression, more confusion than anything else, he turns to Jan.  "Olofire has one very good point, however.  I found your behavior odd as well.  I suppose if our enemies lack your bloodline, they should be unable to mimic that power.... but... I never knew you to use violence first."  He pauses briefly, frowning.  "It is what I did, and what I would do again..."  He pinches the crown of his nose, frowning.

"As I said a moment ago, we _stay together._  I don't trust anything else in this place."

----------


## JWallyR

Jan releases a breathy _snort_ of satisfaction as the last of her glittering projectiles _thuds_ into the last impostor's body. She spins in place, however, sweeping the area with her gaze in a hasty search for any signs of the fleeing foes before leaning heavily to the wall, and sliding to the floor, massaging her temples with one hand.

Even that brief respite proves short, as the debate begins to rage between her companions. She begins by glaring haughtily at Olofire, but the expression drifts into confusion, and Frederick beats her (handily) to the first response.




> "Olofire has one very good point, however.  I found your behavior odd as well.  I suppose if our enemies lack your bloodline, they should be unable to mimic that power.... but... I never knew you to use violence first."  He pauses briefly, frowning.  "It is what I did, and what I would do again..."  He pinches the crown of his nose, frowning.


Jan looks up at Frederick exhaustedly. "I... had the same thought you did, all I knew was that _she_ wasn't _me,_ which was why I sprayed the acid. Grease is barely even a spell, just above a parlor trick, any first-year conjurer can do it, but the acid isn't even a _spell_, so I figured, much harder to copy, it'd have to be an illusion, and they'd be wasting time on that instead of fighting..." the gnome trails off with a dejected sigh.

"I hate this place. And I hate these stupid, fiendish," the gnome trails off into a number of Gnomish phrases that none of you have ever heard in _good_ circumstances before, "bottom-feeding _trickster bastards!!_" she finally concludes, darting up to kick the nearest of the fallen doppelgängers' limbs in her fury.

"Let's get this over with and get out of here," she snarls grimly, slicking back her tangle of hair and looking up at Frederick expectantly.

----------


## Albinobrow

> Jan releases a breathy _snort_ of satisfaction as the last of her glittering projectiles _thuds_ into the last impostor's body. She spins in place, however, sweeping the area with her gaze in a hasty search for any signs of the fleeing foes before leaning heavily to the wall, and sliding to the floor, massaging her temples with one hand.
> 
> Even that brief respite proves short, as the debate begins to rage between her companions. She begins by glaring haughtily at Olofire, but the expression drifts into confusion, and Frederick beats her (handily) to the first response.
> 
> 
> 
> Jan looks up at Frederick exhaustedly. "I... had the same thought you did, all I knew was that _she_ wasn't _me,_ which was why I sprayed the acid. Grease is barely even a spell, just above a parlor trick, any first-year conjurer can do it, but the acid isn't even a _spell_, so I figured, much harder to copy, it'd have to be an illusion, and they'd be wasting time on that instead of fighting..." the gnome trails off with a dejected sigh.
> 
> "I hate this place. And I hate these stupid, fiendish," the gnome trails off into a number of Gnomish phrases that none of you have ever heard in _good_ circumstances before, "bottom-feeding _trickster bastards!!_" she finally concludes, darting up to kick the nearest of the fallen doppelgängers' limbs in her fury.
> ...


Olofires eyes widen as this little gnome shouts obscenities in her native tongue. He nods in agreement as everyone begins to move. Wait! Before we leave this room. He begins to rummage through his bag once more. We know everyone here is truly us. And we know they are able to copy our forms, but not our equipment it seems! He pulls out his vial of ink, dips his fingers in it, and draws a black circle on his chest. I believe this will be easier to recognize instead of code words. If everyone dips a finger in here and marks a shape on their front, they wont be able to replicate that! Plus the ink on our fingers will be another sign. Just to be safe, will someone else please mark my backside. That way no matter which way we face, we will know who is who. No more second guessing or hesitation. His final words directed straight to Frederick, as he raises the ink vial up to the half-orc.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



The party takes their time, explaining themselves and their actions over the last several minutes. It's clear the constant deception and manipulation have left all the PCs on edge, but it has also united them in disgust of their enemies. They take the time they need to prepare and make their way to the passageway south of the Hall of Deception and into a totally dark hallway. It immediately branches to the right and ends at a door. 

Once the party is in their marching order, fronts and backs marked as desired, and ready to go the lead PC opens the door to find a dizzying array of light and reflections. Polished metal mirrors stretch from floor to ceiling, forming a maze of endless corridors and reflected images. There is no apparent source illuminating the different paths - the light appears to be inundating the space magically. Inside the maze you hear nothing - the floor is made of loosely packed earth, perfect for sneaking feet and there is little air movement.

It's another maze! Our last one was back in 2015, and it was a doozy, with moving walls and enemies that could move things magically with the power granted by their heretical faith. In this maze the mirrors make it difficult to see, but it isn't bright enough to be mechanically dazzling or anything. The PCs can clearly see all their reflections going on in the infinite directions typical of parallel mirrors. 

Just like the last time we were in a maze, to manage things I am asking for one-round-at-a-time movement until we either enter combat or leave the labyrinth. Please describe your actions specifically - if you are searching for hidden doors or traps, or watching for an ambush, or doing anything else mechanically significant...I need that to be part of your actions every round. I assumed you would place Olofire in front - if that marching order is incorrect, please correct me. 

When you move I will assume the party members stay adjacent to each other and move as a group unless you tell me otherwise. Posting order isn't an issue - I will have you all move in the formation you tell me.

I will ask that in the effort to keep things moving that everyone post short, RP-lite posts to keep things going. Unless the party stops moving entirely to discuss something there won't be time for much conversation. If you _do_ want to talk more than about six-seconds worth, that's fine, but let's not get carried away.

Action to the PCs!

----------


## Albinobrow

Before entering the maze, Olofire downs one of his extracts. Then entering and going left he again dips his finger in the ink dragging it along the left hand mirrors as he passes carefully scanning his surroundings. 

*Spoiler: ooC*
Show


So down a Detect secret doors extract. Lasts for 6 minutes. 
Searching for traps. (1d20+13)[*15*] _boooo_
And I don't know how much Ink I have left in this ink jar but for as long as I'm able to, I'd like to mark our path in ink on the mirrors as we pass.

*Spoiler: Character Stats*
Show


*Dr. Olofire Lightouch*
Male N. Good Halfling Alchemist (Chir./Vivis.) 6/Unchained Rogue 2, *Level* 8, *Init* 7, *HP* 71/71, *Speed* 30 ft, 15ft swim
*AC* 25, *Touch* 19, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 22, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 17, *Will* 4, *CMB* +4, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*  Masterwork Scalpel (dagger)*  +12 (not mutated, +14 mutated) (1d3, 19-20/x2)
*  Sling (Bullets)*  +11 (not mutated, +13 mutated) (1d3, x2)
*only while mutated,  Claw*  +15 (1d4+8, x2)
*  Mithral Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +7 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 24, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 8, Cha 9
*Condition* Mutagen 50:00
Water Breathing 2 hours 45ish minutes?
Detect Secret Doors 6:00

-Mutagen Prepared: Dex +4, Wis -2, +2 Nat Armor 0/1
-Panache 3/3
-Spontaneous Healing 2/3 left today

----------


## Gwynfrid

"So, now a maze of mirrors. How appropriate." Marzena does little to hide her anger. _These have a way of getting on my nerves... Need to be very careful._

Before proceeding, she takes the time to cast her whispering cantrip again.

"This way we can converse in near silence. I'll be right behind you, Doctor. If I see anything magical, I'll give a warning."

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast _Message_. _Arcane Sight_ should also remain active for at least a part of the exploration.

*Marzena* _Human (F) Cartomancer Witch 8 CG_ 
*HP* 40 / 50 *Speed* 30 ft
*Init* +3 (+5 if Lydia is in sight) *Senses* Low-light vision 
*AC* 16 *CMD* 15 *Fort* +5 *Ref* +7 *Will* +10 (+1 vs enchantments)  
*BAB* +4 *CMB* +3
*Harrow Card* +7 (1d4+2, 20/x2)
*Dagger* +3 (1d4-1, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 14 (+2) *Con* 12 (+1) *Wis* 12 (+1) *Int* 23 (+6) *Cha* 10 (0) 
*Powers per day* Fly 7/8 minutes, Levitate 1/1, Augury 2/week, Harrowed feat: Draw Harrow card for +2 to 1 check 0/1, +2 bonus on a Constitution-based roll 1/1
Reference for Harrow deck rolls 
*Spells and powers in effect:* Water breathing, Arcane Sight (10 min, CL 10), Message (80 min)

----------


## MuffinMan

Lydia takes the rearguard of the party, content to follow Olofire and Frederick's lead through the maze. Her hands flex nervously around the shaft of her spear as she scans restlessly in all directions, expecting an ambush at any moment.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

Ambush watchin' (1d20+16)[*27*]

----------


## JWallyR

Jan notes the preparations being made by her companions, and with a murmured incantation, closes her eyes. When they open, her pupils seem almost iridescent, and piercing in their sharpness. "Ok... let's do this. Those sneaky bastards aren't going to sneak up on us!!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Refresh Mage Armor, presumably lapsed along with See Invisible. Cast See Invisible, 70 minute duration.

Jan will stay near the middle of the pack, presumably in front of Lydia but behind Frederick.

*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 61/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 13, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 9, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes

----------


## DarkOne7141981

It only takes him a moment before Olofire discovers more trickery. He's carefully marking the mirror wall on the left as he goes through a "doorway." As his feet land on a hidden pressure plate a mirror slides down from above, cutting him off from the others! Frederick sees his own reflection, as does Olofire, but neither can see throw the solid, polished metal mirror to see the other.

From his side of the mirror-door Olofire has little difficulty finding _this_ pressure plate, since he knows where to find it. He doesn't immediately see a lever or other means of raising the door again, but a more-thorough search might glean something useful.

*Spoiler: Map*
Show



On the map a dotted line indicates a mirror-door. As you find more (?) I will make them visible. If you can find the mechanism to control them they will cease to hinder movement.

The party remains un-attacked, so you have time to react to this. How do you do so?

----------


## JWallyR

"Blasted shifty blighters!" hisses Jan, before hastily whispering over the Message spell, "Olof, are you all right? I'm about to summon some critters to go set off any other plates in this stupid maze!!"

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Barring an objection from the rest of the party, Jan is likely to cast Summon Monster to summon (1d4+1)[*4*] dogs, planning to shoo them through the other walkways in hopes of triggering plates and using their Scent ability to sniff out hidden foes.
*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Janstina Silentall*
F Chaotic Good Gnome Sorcerer, *Level* 8, *Init* 10, *HP* 61/61, *Speed* 20
*AC* 13, *Touch* 9, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 9, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 6, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*  Acidic Ray*  Ranged (1d6+1/2lvl, x2)
*  Dagger*  Melee (1d3-2, x2, 19-20)
 (+4 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Size, -4 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 24
*Condition* Mage Armor: +4 AC, ~1 hour
See Invisible: ~70 minutes

----------


## MuffinMan

"I'm not sure that's wise," Lydia shakes her head from behind Jan. "These switches don't seem to be expended on use, so at best your creatures would trap themselves in a hidden hallway. It does mean, though, that these 'walls' are not all what they seem. Be ready!" She continues regularly scanning all around for any sign of ambush or movement other than the party's.

----------


## Albinobrow

Olofire grits his teeth in frustration, but silently looks around for any way to raise the trap door between them. 

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show


Perception (1d20+12)[*31*] additional +1 of this would be considered a trap. I'm sure it is but I didn't include it just in cases.

----------


## Farmerbink

The Half-Orc jumps, startled by the sudden appearance of another mirror.  "Unless one of you cares, I'm gonna break this thing down, and start doing the same with the rest of these blasted mirrors."  He doesn't actually wait long enough to give anyone a chance to interrupt before he slams his magical shield into the mirror, with much of his strength behind it.

*Spoiler: Frederick, the maze*
Show

*Frederick Strongarm*
M LG Half-Orc Paladin 8 (VMC Barbarian), *Level* 8, *Init* 1, *HP* 68/68, *Speed* 20
*AC* 25, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 25, *CMD* 23, *Fort* 10, *Ref* 5, *Will* 8*, *CMB* +12/+7, *Base Attack Bonus* 8/3, *Power Points* -/0 
*Magic Falchion +1*  +14/+9 (2d4+8, 18-20/x2)
*Returning Trident +1*  +14/+9 (+9 thrown) (1d8+6, x2)
*Warhammer*  +13/+8 (1d8+5, x3)
*MW Glaive*  +14/+9 (1d10+7, x3)
*MW Composite Longbow (+3 str) (40 standard arrows)*  +9/+4 (1d8+3, x3)
*Full Plate +1*, *  Heavy Steel Shield* (+10 Armor, +2 Shield, +1 Natural, +2 Deflect)
*Abilities* Str 20 *19*, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 16
*Condition* Irrepressible: Cha isntead of Wis for charm/compulsion will saves
Power Attack (-3 attack, +6 damage (+9 two-hander))
Uncanny Dodge
Lay on Hands: 4/6 (2d6, removes fatigue, disease)
Smite Evil: 3/3
Divine Bond: 1/1
Rage: 3/8
Grace: 1/1
Hero's Defiance: 1/1 
Paladin's Sacrifice: 1/1
Righteous Vigor: 1/1
Blinding shield: 2/2
Aura of courage
Aura of resolve
Squid poison: -1 str damage

I _highly_ doubt it's that easy to actually break _through,_ but breaking the mirror should be a pretty trivial matter.  (1d20+4)[*16*] straight strength check (though we can talk about shield bashes and magical item hardness vs mirrors if we need to)

----------


## Gwynfrid

Marzena scratches her head. Options don't seem to abound. "Go ahead, Sir Frederick. Not the most subtle approach, but it's not like they don't know we're here."

----------

